# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Lucid Files From Oneironaut's Matrix

## Oneironaut Zero

I've noticed that a lot of people have been making alternate journals with just their lucid dreams. I like that idea, so I'm going to start one of my own. It's backdated to my first journal entry here at DV, so it may take me a little while to get caught up.

Blue text is for lucidity, and once I get up to my most recent dreams, Green text is for outside comments.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/19/2005
"Breakthrough in lucidity."*

I had to save a friend of mine, travelling through some large, murky cave to do it. The ground was all covered in dark green water, seemingly deep enough to get lost in if I'd fallen. Suspended in the air were many wooden platforms, that seemed they could be used to jump from one to the other, in order to get through this huge cave tunnel that seemed to stretch into the darkness for miles. I began running, and jumping from platform to platform, much like you'd see in a third person video game, and after a few minutes of not seeming to make much progress, the picture began to fade. And as it was doing this, I became lucid, realizing that I must be dreaming because I was getting pulled slowly out of (into) consciousness. The environment was beginning to fade. So I spun around a few times and opened my eyes, standing on a wooden plank and looking around this massive cave, completely lucid. Every detail was perfect, I could hear droplets of the murky water beneath me, feel the cool breeze that was coming in through the mouth of the cave. It as all too realistic. I couldn't believe it. The feeling of being surrounded by a world compeltely created by my mind was too much. Drawn then a little more into the dream aspect, I remembered my mission. So, instead of running and jumping from plank to plank, I looked down at the one beneath me and began to concentrate. I made the plank stretch out into a long bridge which ran into the darkness. It was f'ckin incredible! So I started running down this bridge, and then, still seeming to get not very far, I decided to try flying. Flying had always been hard, even since I was a little kid. But this time, I simply rose off of the wooden boards,  slowly at first, but then took off like a rocket, flying down the long tunnel. Actually, I think it was that I was travelling so fast, why I woke up, but I never did find out how long that damn tunnel was. LOL. But that was my first, real, vivid, completely had a chance to stop and look around lucid dream.

====================================
4/26/05
_"Cassadaga"_

Had my first lucid dream in months. It didn't seem to take long before I realized I was dreaming, though I can't remember what dream signs, if any, that I recognized. However I do remember that I used the Fingers Through Palm test to confirm my lucidity. And yup, my fingers sank straight through the palm of my hand. I remember that upon my conscious awakening, my first order of business was to enhance the experience. I was standing outside of what seemed to be the city of Cassadaga, the historically-famous Florida town of Spiritualists and psychic mediums that I live about 8 miles away from, and hadn't actually visited since yesterday while awake. (Pretty interesting place. Great spiritualist bookstore.)
It was midday in the dream, the sky a beautiful, but slightly distorted blue. I focused my mind and called out "Increase Lucidity!" gave a slightly tense blink of my eyes, and when I opened them, the world around me was as clear as I had actually woken up and stepped into the midday sun. Gorgeous, but not necessarily too bright. The trees were a canvas of autumn colors. 
Next, just for good measure, I belted out "Lengthen Lucidity Time to Four Waking Hours!!" ('Ey, it was worth a shot, right?   ::D:  ) 
Unfortunately (very) I don't remember too much of the experience after that, though I do recall spending quite some time lucid, for the most part walking around and simply enjoying how amazingly my mind can simulate the waking world. And, although I don't quite remember the things I did, or DC's that I talked to, what sticks out mainly is doing RC's at three different times in the dream. First, putting my fingers through my palm when first gaining consciousness, then later, sticking my arm through the wall of what I think was a restauraunt, and again FTP, this time turning my hand over to see my fingers actually stick out the back of my hand. Now that I think of it, I did the FTP Again at the end of the dream, but no matter how hard I tried, my fingers wouldn't penetrate my skin. It was at time that I'd started to wonder if I'd woken up and was testing reality while already in the waking world.
I think it was this contemplation that caused me to wake up, but damn, its nice to be back in control after being out of it for so long.

===========================


*05/03/2005
"Airport Boulevard"*
Last night's dream(s) are hazy, to say the least. Though (they) were quite vivid while I was having them. I don't remember much, though I do remember reaching a low level of lucidity. I was driving down Airport Blvd toward (whateverTF) the intersection is where a 7-11 sits. It was getting dark outside quickly. there were other people in the car, and the ambience was much like my old days of packing the Honda with friends and joyriding. Distracted in the dream by shooting-the-shit and playing around, I was having trouble staying on the road, actually swerving fully into the grass a few times, but not caring. Before I knew it, it was fully dark, and I made a right turn at the X-ing, and tried to turn on my headlights....and..Nothing! (surprise surprise!) At first, I was a little confused, so I kept trying. I even puled over on the side of the road cause I couldn't see, and kept trying the lights, to no avail. Finally, it hit me....the Lightswitch isn't working..I'm dreaming!! Lowest level of lucidity: reached. Though unfortunately, I was focused on making sure I woke up in time for my first day of work, so I completely forgot about exploring any lucidity further, and began to squeeze my eyes shut and then snapped them open to wake myself up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/21/2005*
Lucid dream, but the events are hazy. In one scene (or full dream) the area seemed to be centered upon a central hub/room. It was from this room that each door led to another scene. Coming in and out of this room were various dream characters, including a pair of girls that I hit it off with a lot of the time. We knew going into one of the alternate world/rooms would be dangerous. There was a field, dungeon rooms, and a bunch of other shit. I cannot remember the villain(s) in the dream as of now, but there was a lot of action to be had, I know that. I also remember a single reality check I did. Not sure whether I was still dreaming or not, walking with Cierra, someplace outside, I looked up toward the sun, that was just beginning to set over the horizon. With the hunch I was dreaming, I held out my right hand to the sun, and focused, pulling my hand downward a little. The sun began to set faster. Reversing my mental influence on the sun, I drew it back up a little, seeing it shine brighter through the clouds as I helped it to unset. I was definitely dreaming. After becoming lucid, I don’t remember too much more, but it was a very interesting dream, nonetheless, from what I do remember.

=======================================

*07/26/2005
"Searching for the Crossroads"*

Probably my longest lucid dream ever last night, though I don’t remember all the details. We were at a pool party. Don’t know who exactly the “we” is, however I know that Yarixa was in some, or all, of this dream. Being completely oblivious to the fact I was dreaming, I heard someone finally shout something about dreams and dreaming (was it Des?) And it was as if a light switch had been turned on. I did a couple of reality checks to make sure, and lo’ and behold, I was dreaming. “Hey Everybody!!!” I shouted in the center of the public pool facility. “I’m Lucid!!!!” And of course, as usual, everyone just kinda looked around like “…Huh?” The visual resolution to my dream increased like it usually does when I go lucid. So, without bothering to say another word, or take the time to put the rest of my clothes on, I bent my legs, cast my eyes to the night sky, and launched straight up into the air, a la Neo, with the intent on finding the Crossroads. Flying was great (isn’t it always?) but I never did end up finding the crossroads. Though I think I got as close as the Desert. So finally, somewhere in the middle of nowhere, I landed, and thought I’d try teleporting. Closing my eyes, I began to phase out of sight with concentration, determined to make my destination the Lucid Crossroads. I could feel my existence flickering like an old, worn out light bulb, but every time I opened my eyes, I was still standing in the middle of nowhere. So I figured I’d try spinning. So I spun around over and over, and instead of reaching the Crossroads, I ended up in another Scene, some hotel (party?) where a bunch of my friends were hanging out. Old red-headed Phil was there (which is cool cause I haven’t seen him in years.) And we were sitting around smoking, drinkin, having a good time. At this point, I was still lucid, and if I remember correctly, I was showing off, doing things like putting my hand through walls and stuff. Every now and then, someone would tell me that my hand wasn’t really going through the wall, even though I could look down and see that it was, giving me the impression that they were trying to imply I was crazy. Lol. Sooner or later, of course, the cops showed up as everyone is just about leaving (those guys can even ruin a good time in the Dream World. Lol. ..amazing.) So of course, everyone is all freaking out, and those people that were leaving with me piled into my car. (My friend Aaron was there, also.) So we start to leave the hotel complex, and flashing lights appear behind me. By this time, I’d lost my lucidity, (g’damn police -_-) and was sure we were all busted, as I was drunk ‘n high, had a car full of people, and a hotel room that was just left trashed. So when the cop pulls me over and tells me to get out of the car…he ends up asking me if I knew anyone who drove a white car (the color of mine) that was a Different Make and Model, because this person was wanted in connection with a serious crime. A little shocked, I told the officer “no,” and he said “ok, sorry about the inconvenience. You guys have a nice day.” …And he left.


….Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/01/2005
“Staring down the barrel of lucidity…and too afraid to embrace it.”*

Things started off at a sort of get-together with a few friends, lounging around and watching T.V. for the most part. The house looked like my old home in Canterbury, without all the furniture. (People were pretty much just sitting on the floor.) But as the dream went on, the scenery became more and more erratic. If I can remember correctly, I asked about someone, a female, and someone answered with; “Oh, she’s right over there.” And as I turned, there was a big ugly monster in the living room also. I wish I could remember who this was representing, (and that I would have realized this as a dream sign) but I have my suspicions of who it was. Suddenly, the scenery changed.

Most of us were now outside, and the house was on a hill. (I need to note this, as I’ve seen this same house/hill/street combination in about three dreams, but don’t recognize them from waking life.) As people were leaving, only about three of us remained. (Though it was night, and I can’t remember which of my friends were there.) We were standing outside the house talking, when a van drove by slowly and started to continue on down the hill. All of a sudden, it threw itself in reverse, and we all had just enough time to see a pistol stick out through the passenger side window before we all scattered. Shots range out while we ran, the neighborhood beginning to look more like Canterbury (the neighborhood I used to live in) as we sprinted through it. Though we came to a picket fence connected to a house that, strangely, reminded me of an old neighbor’s house who’s fence we were constantly climbing over while playing when I was little. (this house was in a completely different neighborhood, and I haven’t even thought about this house since I was a child.) While running toward it, I noticed that one of my friends were still behind me, keeping up. As we approached the tall fence, still running full speed, I began to worry that taking the time to climb over it would get me shot. Then, for one fleeting moment, I questioned: “What if…..?” Without a second thought, I jumped into the air, placing my hands on the top of the 8’+ tall fence and vaulted over it without the rest of my body touching it at all. I paused on the other side after landing just as my friend landed beside me, having done the same. I was shocked and amazed at how easily we’d gotten over the obstacle. I believe that if I would have sat there for a moment longer, I would have recognized this as a dream and become lucid. But the gunfire started again, closing in from the other side of the fence. Wasting no more time, we continued running. (Missed Major Dream Sign #2) 

Seeing headlights as we emerged on a parallel street, I dove to the grass, my friend jumping behind a tree that seemed to small to hide his body. The headlights and more stray gunfire passed over me, and when I could get away with it, I jumped up and ran to the tree to grab my friend and keep running. But he refused to move and said: “No, I hear them coming,” and opted to stay behind the ridiculously slender tree. But he was right, as I heard footsteps in the grass. I ducked into a nearby porch, sliding as much into the shadows as I could. Through the holes in the patchwork fence, I saw two pairs of legs coming closer, one of the men holding a sawed-off shotgun down by one thigh. They happened to stop right near the opening of the porch, right in my line of sight, though they weren’t looking toward me. Instead, they were looking in the direction of the tree my friend was behind. It was at this point that I knew I had to do something before they either shot @ the tree or turned and looked into the porch and saw me. With my attention on the shotgun, I suddenly ran out of the shadows, prepared to grab the gun as quick as I could and try to take both men down before the second man got a shot off. One hand grabbed the shotgun, pushing the barrel away to the surprise of the enemy. Almost simultaneously, my other hand flew toward the side of the man’s face to blind-side him and start a desperate combination with the intention of disarming him. But before impact, I met the invisible wall of lag that usually hinders my fighting when I’m dreaming but not lucid. (G’damnit I hate that.) Forgetting the gun for a moment, I tried to hit him over and over, each time meeting the subconscious barrier that felt like trying to punch through water. (Probably because, subconsciously, part of me never wants to have to clock someone, even when I know its necessary.) 

 It was Then, that I finally realized I was dreaming, complete lucidity hitting me for a fraction of a second. Though, I was still in such a state of survival instinct, that when the two men laughed sinisterly because I couldn’t fight them, and the first raised the shotgun barrel up toward my chest, my momentary lucidity caused my reflexes to respond to the threat by exiting the dream and waking myself up, before I could think of anything else to do.  (Hey…I had a shotgun aimed at me…shut up.   ::|:   )

But, I woke up, staring at the ceiling. Knowing that there were so Many other ways I could have kept the lucidity going if I hadn’t pulled the plug. And of course there is only one thing to say when something like this happens:
“………..DAMNIT!!!”

----------


## Jdeadevil

It's probably just me but I find that everything gets messy when you have seperate DJ's for Lucidity.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/10/2005*

I'm not sure whether I had any dreams that I remember before my alarm clock first went off. I reset for about another 30 mins and went back to sleep. During that time, I remember dreaming something that had to do with all of the catastrophes that have been going on. There was no distinct sign as to what city I was in, but by the surroundings, it reminded me of N.O. Which would have made perfect sense. I remember standing up on a highway overpass, looking down at the destroyed city around me, rescue workers and city officials doing whatever it is they do, down below. I don't remember if the scene changed, or if this was later on in the same dream, but it seems that I was drawn down underground. There was a subterranean cave, and I was being hounded by some villian. 

The villian himself was quite an interesting character, somewhat of a mix between Kadaj, Zhoul (or whatever that demon from Ghostbusters' name was) and some other ambiguous, and rather feminine, badguy. In comparing him to Zhoul (not even sure that is the name, but oh well) this guy had control of those two demon dog things from the movie. He was apparently trying to change me into one of them. I spent some time fighting against these two massive hounds, a battle which I can only remember Happened, but can't recall any details of it. Anyway, I know that by the end of the fight, one of these "things" had pinned me to the ground on my back, a huge paw pressed down onto my chest. It was looming over me in an attempt to transform me into one of these 'hound' things, which was obviously done by positioning it's jaws over my mouth and transferring a glowing energy from it's throat into mine. Of course I was kicking and screaming and keeping my face out of the direct range of this beat's gaping, toothed, mouth, all while listening to this "flamboyant" villian tell me to "Oh, relax. It's not like I'm going to kill you. You'll just be under my control. Quit acting like it's the end of the world." This only heightened my rage and anxiety, though no matter how hard I tried, I could not get from under the claws of this beast. 

Though I don't think I was ever turned, writhing and protesting under the weight of this animal, I woke up to the chaotic blend of my alarm, and my dad opening my door and calling to me from the hallway to get up. Now, disoriented as I was, still thinking about and trying to hold on to the events of the dream I'd just had, I staggered out of bed, hardly aware of the looming silouhette of my dad standing in the backlit doorframe of my room out of the corner of my eye. This alone should have struck me as weird, because my folks haven't just Opened my door since I was a child, but I was still fighting off the effects of waking up from a strange dream, so I thought nothing of it. Reaching blindly up over my head, I reached for my ceiling fan light to turn it on. I clicked it once and nothing happened, but I thought nothing of it and pulled on the other cord, thinking that I'd pulled the fan switch by mistake. When I pulled the second cord, nothing happened then, either.  It wasn't until I looked up above my head, and noticed, not only that the light never turned on, but that there were actually TWO ceiling fans and light fixtures over my head, both fans running in sync with each other, side by side, that I realized this was a false awakening. Instantly concerned with whether or not I was oversleeping, this realization brought me immediately out of the FA, and I woke up for real.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It's probably just me...



Probably. Hehe.

No, but seriously. You may have a point. What I might do is put this in _Lucid Experiences_, instead.  :smiley: 

I'll worry about that, when I'm done, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/12/2005*
I remember that last night's dream (s) was/were really vivid while I was having them, though I can't say that I remember too much about them now. I know that Jesse was in one of them, but was more the antagonist. It had something to do with my ex, and something about something going on between the two of them, but I'm not too sure.  I remember, vaguely, that I might have been lucid at some point. There was a sort of space pod thing that I recall taking off from my neighborhood in, but I'm under the impression that at this time I knew I was dreaming, and was trying to keep the space pod up with my mind, instead of thrusters, and was having a hard time doing that. I also recall something about an intricate sort of highway/bridge that ran above a sort of perspective rendition of the CGI sea-scape that I made with blender. I'm not too sure if I spent much time driving along this highway/bridge, or if it is something that just appeared in my dream, but I do somewhat remember what it looked like.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/19-2005
"Epic Lucid Dream."* 

Ok, this started off, innocently enough with me and 3 of my waking life friends (not counting the separate dream, or true beginning to this one, that I can't really recall) In the dream, it was myself, Jesse, Todd, and I'm pretty sure the last one was Bruce. We were up in this apartment one morning. If I'm not mistaken, someone had brought me a small telescope as a gift. (...a telescope? o.O) Anyway, this thing was pretty tight. It was all gold and shit, and was small, like some antique from the captain's quarters of some great old ship. So I go over to the window of this apartment and throw open the blinds, taking the telescope and having a look around. 
Looking across the street, I was seemingly in a sort of run-down town, which, again, reminded me somewhat of coverage I've seen from New Orleans. (The only comparison I could really make.) Peering through the window and focusing the telescope, I look out, parallel to our approx 6th story window at the building across the street. Bringing the scope into a little more focus, I see someone with a pair of binoculars which seemed to be pointed back at me. 



"What the...?" I turn around and grab the attention of my friends and they all walk over to the window. Looking back through the scope, I find that this person was actually looking down toward the street. So I panned down with the telescope and looked at what seemed to be quite a chaotic sight below. Moving from person to person with the scope, I saw what looked like the final moments of a massive store looting, the store itself just out of my field of view, blocked by another building. People were walking around the streets carrying whatever it is they could, a few police units around, but ultimately not enough to stop what was going on. So, as we are watching all of these people after turning on the news to hear the coverage of it, I’m looking through the scope at these people over by the area where the battered store would be, and all of a sudden there is this huge crash. It was as if a car had came out of nowhere and plowed through a bunch of people, throwing  them off to the side, violently, out of the range of my scope, and behind the building that was blocking my view…..Except..there was no car. Only a strange black blur that came and went like some onyx gust of wind. 

“…..Did anyone just see that?” I asked. By this time, Bruce had opened the balcony door beside me and was stepping out of the deck to get a better view. “Those people,” I continued. “Something just kinda…Crashed into em….and swept them off the street!” I wasn’t looking through the scope any more. “Yeah,” said Bruce. “And flew right up into the leaning tower of Pisa over there.” There was a shock in his voice when he said that, and when I craned my neck to look at him, he was gazing, awestruck, around the side of our building from the balcony. I got up from where I was, walked out onto the deck, and turned to the right to look down the perpendicular side of our apt building. There, in the distance, behind the backdrop of an entire city that seemed to be in shambles, and highways that stretched on for miles (some of which were collapsed if I remember correctly) was a MASSIVE tower that stretched crookedly up into the distant skies. It looked like something straight out of Digital Blasphemy, the 3d art site I was browsing shortly before bed. 

“WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!?!” I asked, damn near falling off of the balcony to get a better view. 
We were all standing on the balcony now, and I think it was the shock of seeing such a monolithic structure that brought me into a very very Low level of lucidity. I didn’t say anything at first about this being a dream, and actually I don’t think I was REALLY sure that it was a dream, but I had my hunch, and that was all I needed. “….I’m Going!” I said. Everyone snapped their eyes toward me. “What are you talking about??” “I’m Going!” I repeated, my sense of curiosity getting the better of me. “There is some strange shit going on here, and I’m going to find out what.” I either tossed the telescope away or just didn’t have it any more. “If you’re coming, follow me, and do what I do.” I didn’t feel I had much time to explain the whole lucidity thing, but I was definitely feeling it. I took a few steps forward and dove over the balcony railing. Free-falling sickeningly toward the ground below, which had began to clear of crowds after the strange occurrence. Diving straight down, I tucked my chin and rolled forward, front flipping one half time and landing on both feet with a small crouch, sort of like Kadaj’s building dive in Advent Children. Before I knew it, I was hearing the feet of my friends landing behind me. No one asked any questions as to how it was we just jumped from about 6 stories up, but it was about to get weirder anyway. 



“Ok, so how do you suggest we get over there?” Todd, asked. Exhaling once, I tried to give the easiest directions I could. “Just tell yourself that you’re dreaming, and follow me.” Of course this got the deer-in-headlights reaction from all three of them. No further words, I took my own advice, knowing that it would be a far distance to the tower, and flying, sometimes, was not my strong point unless I was in the right frame of mind. I closed my eyes. “I’m dreaming I’m dreaming I’m dreaming!!” I demanded to myself reassuringly. Boom. It was like I was opening my eyes for the very first time. A sense of confidence washed over me as the world became all that much more vivid.
“So…you’re dreaming?” Bruce asked, a bit confused. I didn’t even answer. I just ran forward and lept into the air, the wind screaming in my ears as I shot toward the horizon like a missile, ascending toward the huge architectural marvel in the distance.

I thought nothing of flying, which is the way I have the best luck with it. My mind was simply on getting from point A to point B. It was only a matter of seconds before my feet touched down upon the high circumference of the tower's main balcony. This thing had to be a few miles high; a twisted wonder of stone that seemed it was erected back in a time long since forgotten. I gazed in through one of the numerous balcony doors and began to walk forward. Turning my attention behind me, I’d noticed that Bruce and Todd were already walking on the stone surface, right on my heels, Jesse was just landing as well. No words about why we were able to do the things we were doing, we entered the tower like some sort of small, unlikely task force (which corresponds to the idea behind the LD’ing story I've been planning to write in the future).





Surprisingly enough, the inside of this tower looked more like a run-down urban apartment than some regal empirical landmark. Couches, a tiny kitchen area that would have barely fit the four of us. Food left out on the counters, and a large steak, which still looked fresh, in a pan on the stove. 
From here on, things are a little more hazy. But it seems there is this old man that lives in this tower. And let me just say, I’ve faced some pretty rough characters in my dreams, but this guy was Bad. After what was most likely a long utterance of “I’m taking this world over” clichés, the fight broke out. This guy’s magic was crazy, and he was no slouch at hand to hand. While the others were a little reluctant, not quite sure of their powers, I suppose, I went all out on this guy with Kung Fu flavor that would have made Jet Li cower. 
But GodDAMN was this guy good.  :Eek: 

Punch kick block kick block punch block dodge kick feign punch wall-smash punch floor-break dodge punch. Fists and feet were flying everywhere, but I was just not making any progress with this guy. And on top of that, just as it seemed the others were ready to throw down…this old bastard just disappears; so quick that we are left standing in this, what seemed to be a bedroom (or study. It wasn’t furnished, and there were paint cans and newspapers all over the place) all alone and wondering just wtf happened. We knew that the only way out of this dead end bedroom was back through the hallway we’d just passed, because the massive room nearest the balcony is the one that connected all the rooms on the top floor. 

Slowly, we began to file out of the room, and as we went through the hallway, I made my way to the front of the group. One hand held low, I concentrated my mind on the pyrokinesis I knew was possible, because I still knew I was dreaming. (just not enough to KNOW that I could defeat this guy) My hand flickered once and then ignited into a bright orange flame. I held the flame around my hand while searching with my eyes for any signs of the old man. 



There was another small room (small is a relative term. It was still pretty big) that was parallel to the much smaller kitchen in the center of the hallway. Slowly I made my way toward it. Behind me, I heard a familiar Fwooosh and saw a flash of light. When I turned around, I’d seen that Bruce had followed my lead and found his own ability to produce a flame like mine. He smiled enthusiastically, holding up his flaming hand, and I couldn’t help but do the same. However, unfortunately, I hadn’t stopped walking toward the room when I looked back at Bruce, and when I turned to look inside of the room as I crossed the doorframe, I was blindsided. 
A vicious punch crashed into the side of my face and sent me to the side, I countered with multiple fire blasts from both hands, swinging my arms like an ambidextrous pitcher and assaulting this guy with pyrotechnics. His own magic countered horrifically well, though, small explosions of blues and greens emanating from his person to show that the fire blasts were simply having no effect. Finally, before I could get another shot off, or think of another tactic, the old man fired some green energy blast that blew me off of my feet and sent me crashing into the wall behind me, now on the left side of the room from the doorway. Shaking off the cobwebs, I glanced up to see the others streaming into the room, battle cries filling the air as they all went 3 on 1 with this fucker. It was all out war with this guy…and we were losing. 



I stood up and tried to clear my mind. I needed a charge of energy, and if that meant destroying this room to do it, so be it. I doubted the small explosion I was about to cause would have effected either of us too much, the way we were fighting, but the energy I would get from it would be invaluable. Clenching my fists, I began to well up my energy like a Saiya-Jin, a low “rrrrrrrrrrrraaahhhhh….” Building up in my throat. I could feel the coming energy start to push outward from my center, beginning to crack the floor under me, bendind the wall behind me out into the hall, and pushing the ceiling over my head up into itself. 

However, I was not focused. I think it was the sounds of our side losing that broke my concentration and kept me from getting that explosive power of the SuperSaiyaJin, that I was going for, and that probably would have won the fight for us. Not sure whether to keep charging or not, I suddenly noticed that everything had fallen silent. I stopped focusing my energy all together and opened my eyes. The old man had disappeared again, leaving us alone in the room.
The battle was definitely taking its toll. We were all suffering from various levels of kicked-ass syndrome. We were much more reluctant to search for him this time, but were definitely feeling a sense of responsibility. My lucidity was beginning to fade right about this time, but I was still very much in non-lucid control of my actions. 

We filed, slowly, out of the second bedroom, passing the kitchen that was almost straight across from it. Jesse leaned into the kitchen and stepped inside. Obviously exhausted, he uttered something like “God, I Have to Eat Something,” as tiredly as if he was in a trance, and the only thing that could save him was food, even at a time like this. (Lol..that Jesse…always eating.) So he goes straight for the huge steak on the stove and begins to cut it. A bit disgusted, not to mention thinking this was Not the time for food, I said, “Man, what are you doing?! Don’t eat That!” 
The second I said this, the fuckin pantry door beside us slides open and inside the old man stands, covered from head to toe in a pantry full of…insect larvae. (Yeah..I know….wtf?!    :Eek:  )The only thing we could see was his face, and the stone dead gaze of his whitish blue eyes that implied he might have been fighting us all while blind. 

He said “You have all fought well, but you will never escape my locusts!” And an endless flood of flying locusts streamed out of the pantry, covering the entire top floor of the tower in seconds, before we even had a chance to think. I was able to bust off a few more pyro blasts from my hands, even though I wasn’t lucid any more, while I staggered through the hallway away from the kitchen, but the blasts seemed to just dissolve in the thickening cloud of locusts with no effect. 
“Your powers are useless!” I could hear the old man’s voice through the swirling buzz around me. “My locusts feed off your energies! Your powers will drain, and soon you will feel your life force slipping from you!”

He was right. Being no longer lucid, I could feel myself being suffocated by millions of locusts swarming around me, masses of them coating my body like mud. I could hear nothing from my friends and was finding it harder and harder to stand. One of my very few tastes of dream defeat, I finally collapsed to my knees amongst the relentless swarm, prolonging the inevitable by trying to stand again, but to no avail. 
I was so tired. 
So tired that I knew I couldn’t go on. 
So, there on the floor, still in a knelt position, refusing to go down any further, I closed my eyes, and welcomed the darkness.
…..and then I woke up. 

Damnit……….this isn’t over…his ass is MINE.  
 :Mad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/04/2005*

This was my first lucid experience with mirrors. I've always been wanting to experiment with mirrors while dreaming, but I could never seem to find one or think of looking for one while dreaming. This night, I remember going into the bathroom and flipping the switch to turn on the light. Nothing happened. I knew instantly that I was dreaming, and I looked at the mirror in front of me. Even though the bathroom was dark, I still had enough light to see my own reflection. I put up one hand and touched it to the mirror. At first, I felt the normal waking world resistance, and then I thought I might be concentrating too hard. I couldn't push my hand through. So, simply letting go of Trying to push my hand through the mirror, I simply Did it. (There is no spoon. Hehe.) I simply welcomed the fact that this was my dream, and all I had to do was push my hand through, and it worked. Continuing through, I stepped through the mirror and into a dream scene change. 
Don't remember what dream followed, though.

===========================================

*11/22/2005
"Interceptor"*

Well, I've been awake for about 14 hours now, so I can hardly remember a thing.

 I remember gaining lucidity about 2 or three times during the night. I don't think either of them had RC's, I simply Remembered to realize when I'm dreaming, and I did. At some point, I remember flying. I'd planned to get to the sun so I can complete the advanced lucid task, (which was to fly to the sun, break off a peice, and bring it back to Earth) and I was flying higher than I think I ever have. It was daytime, and there was a lot of huge white clouds set against a bright blue sky. I don't remember too much of the flight, but I remember being intercepted by someone before I was able to reach the atmosphere. I don't know who this guy was, but we started fighting in mid-air for some unknown reason. I remember him either kicking or punching me downward at a 45 degree angle that it sent me down toward the earth like a meteor. I was able to gain a pretty good amount of flight control, which is a good improvement for me, and I was able to skim my back a few inches above the ground and come to a smooth hover, looking up as the guy came down toward me. I don't remember too much of the fight near the ground, but I remember pulling off a move that I did in one of my recent nightmare-turn-lucid dreams. I grabbed him by the throat, jumped into the air with my other hand cocked back and spiked him down toward the ground with my fist like a volleyball. He wasn't able to right himself and slammed into the ground, making a crater in the earth that swallowed him beneath the settling rocks. I think I tried to make my way back up to the sun after that, but I don't remember anything else.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Lol that pics ace

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/05/2005*

My Dad was in last night's dream. I remember being in the kitchen, and making myself a drink while he was talking to me. At one time, he asked me a trick question, something about  what I thought of his being here, though I'm not sure he specified what he meant. I say it was a trick question because when I answered, he simply gave me a "the hell you talking about" look and then explained how he wasn't "Really" there. He was only in my head at the time. This upset me that he would ask such an obnoxious question, and I told him so, more or less. Finally, I went back and sat down with a drink in my hand and was watching TV. The new Harry Potter movie was on tv (even though I've never seen it. o.O!) and I started watching it for a little while. This dream was weird because I had elements from so many diffferent waking world things mixed in. At this point in time, the house was no longer mine. It had melted away seamlessly into the home of my dad's best friend in houston. 

At one point, Todd's dog came out of nowhere and stepped on my foot. One of his nails went into my sock and got stuck, then, to get it out, he started repeatedly biting and scratching my damn ankle until his foot got loose. Shortly after that it was day time outside. We were still at our friends' house and were outside in the culdisac (sp) riding on some kid's dirtbike. I rode down the street and was met by a military vehicle coming toward me. I spun around and raced back to the house, looking back to see more vehicles joining in. When I threw the bike down and ran back inside, I looked back again. Snipers were taking position on the rooftop across from us. I only had a few seconds to close the door and tell King (my dad's best friend) what was going on, when there was a short knock at the door and one of the military came inside. I forgot what the point of his visit was, but at one time he found a weed pipe and just looked at all of us for a moment. He told me and a shorter person (probably my cousin mario, because the house and neighboorhood had seemed to change again)  to come outside and help him with something. As he went out, he was whispering to me about getting the hell out of here. I told him it wasn't a good idea because there was snipers on the opposite roof. He realized this then and we went back inside.

After the visit from the military, King was left pretty shaken up, even though I still can't remember what they were talking about. A while later, as darkness was falling, I was riding with Todd on some back road, it was nothing but a clearing around us and high grasses. In the middle of conversation, I looked off to one side and saw King walking aimlessly through the grass away from us, a hopeless, defeated sort of gait to his walk. With one final step, he fell forward and disappeared. I screamed for Todd to stop the car and we both got out and ran over toward where I'd seen him fall. Sure enough there was a massive gorge behind the tall grasses, and it seems King had just committed suicide. The only thing I could think of was that I had to search for him to make sure he was alright. 

 Lucidity hit me, momentarily, just as Todd was asking how I planned to get down there and search for him. I didn't have to do any reality checks, I simply began to realize I was dreaming. So I prepared for the long flight down into the gorge by pumping myself up with the phrase "I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming." I ran forward and dove off of the side of the gorge. However, instead of flying smoothly down into the gorge, I got No Air at all, dove forward, face planted on the inclined side of the gorge, and rolled and tumbled down about half way until I slid to a stop. (Yeah, that sucked. lol.) Todd came down behind me, walking, laughing, saying something like "Oh that was smooth" or something along those lines. lol. Anyway, I decided to just walk down the rest of the hill since my momentarily lucid attempt to fly did nothing more than hurt my pride. We looked around the bottom of the gorge and found no one and lucidity started to fade. 

We were at the far end of the gorge and it dead-ended into a large metal grate. Behind the grate was a jet black tunnel that was a good 15 feet high. I was looking into the tunnel, wondering if we would have to get through the bars to continue our search. Suddenly, there was a low rumble. Something was getting closer, coming through the darkness of the tunnel toward us. 

A brief rush of lucidity came over me again, as it usually does in dangerous situations, and I grabbed Todd's hand and jumped into the air, flying straight up as a flood of water came gushing out of the grate with a force that would have swallowed us both and swept us off down the length of the gorge. (Funny how, when becoming lucid, my first instinct was to escape and not to realize that the water was actually not a threat. I think the mind's will to Survive First, question later, was pretty prevalent here.)

While flying up out of the gorge is when I noticed the sound of my alarm clock going off and woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lol that pics ace



Thanks.  ::cooler::

----------


## kingofclutch

Hmm, that is a good idea to have an alternate journal. I have lots of LDs so maybe I should make one.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/06/06
"Dream Arena"*

I remember two dream scenarios. The first of which started off in my Lucid Dreaming Arena. It was a little different, as to be expected, but I could definitely tell where I was. I couldn’t tell if there was a group of my friends in the arena, just one friend, or just an opponent, but I remember that I wasn’t alone. Not only was I sparring/fighting against whoever was in the arena, but the arena itself was creating its own obstacles. I remember that the floor was a blackish color, instead of the white floor that I’d modeled, but I don’t think that makes much difference. The walls of the arena were shooting lasers, flames, and all kinds of wicked shit at us while we were fighting/sparring. I remember a long snake of fire that would string along the ground at high speeds, making us have to jump over it while still fighting with each other.  I do remember being lucid for at least Some point in time, while in the arena. Though I don’t remember too much about lucidity except for a time where I tried to do an aerial over one of the trains of fire and I thought it was strange that I couldn’t land on my feet, even though I was lucid. I ended up landing halfway between kneeling and falling over. But oh, well. From what I remember, this dream was pretty cool while it lasted.

==================================================  ===========

*01/09/2005
“Canterbury Kong”*

This dream started off back in my old neighborhood, Canterbury. My friend Melissa was there, even though she now lives in New York. Anyway, we were hanging out in my old neighborhood, though I can’t remember how long we were there, or who had started off with us in the dream. Next thing I remember, we were getting chased by something in the darkness. (it was night out) I don’t quite remember what these things were; wolves, demons, hell if I know, but I do know that there were a Lot of them. Mostly all we could see were shadows closing in on us after we’d started running. They were filling the streets behind us as if the darkness itself was flooding out into the roadways of the neighborhood, toward us. 

 While scrambling through the driveways and yards trying to get through my neighborhood away from whatever was behind us, I started to realize I was dreaming (most chases usually get me lucid more than anything else) So, grabbing Melissa's wrist as she ran behind me, I ran straight toward the nearest house and jumped into the air. The jump was high enough to where my foot landed on the edge of the roof, and we started running on the top of the house. At the other edge, I jumped another great distance, a good 30ft, clearing the street beneath us and coming to land, still running, on the roof of the house across the road. We continued these exhilarating rooftop-to-rooftop long jumps, and I could see the end of the neighborhood up ahead. Turning my eyes to the rear, I looked down through the passing trees and could see countless four-legged bodies streaming through  the streets behind us like black floodwaters through a small town. At the last house on the block, still clutching M’s hand, we dropped down to the ground, and ran toward the busy night-time streets before us. It would have taken too much time to stop and wait for traffic before crossing the streets and those Things were right behind us, gaining. So, taking a few long strides, I jumped into the air again, dragging her with me while clearing the packed, 4-laned road and landing on the other side. 

It was around this time that I woke up from the dream. It was only around 4:30am, and I had another hour and a half before I had to get up. So, I set in my mind to continue the last dream scenario from where I left off, noting that it’d been years since I tried to do this, but it was worth a shot. Drifting, I fell back asleep.

When I began dreaming, M and I were still on the run. (It had worked…to a point.) Instead of being where we were before, in Florida, we were where she lives now. New York. I also noticed that we weren’t being chased by those four-legged things any more, and we stopped near an alley to collect ourselves for a moment. Though the ‘things’ were gone, I still had the distinct feeling we were being chased, I just couldn’t tell by what. My answer came in the form of a thunderous footstep, one that shook the very ground we were standing on. I remember poking my head around the corner to see what the hell that sound was...and who do I see? Who do I see standing what had to be a half-mile away, who was still so tall that I could see the top of his body over the few buildings between us? Yes. King Kong, himself. (I guess my subconscious is getting back at me for having not seen the movie, yet. Lol) So, this big bastard notices me noticing him and breaks into a full sprint after us. Yup. It was time to run again. I grabbed M and we started hauling ass. Now, for the first part of this second dream, I entered it non-lucid, but, again, the chasing began to make me look for ways to escape, and that desperation began to make me realize I was dreaming.  I had low-level lucidity once more.

There was a skyscraper nearby, and I was about ready to try this jumping thing again. I don’t quite remember too much of the trip to the top of the skyscraper, but I know it involved scaling the side of the building with M with a mixture of acrobatics, high-jumps, and all that good stuff, till we made it to the top. The top of the building was completely flat, with no detail, but the surrounding view was outstanding. Bright lights and nightfall as far as I could see. Unfortunately, I had absolutely no plan for what to do once we got up there. Before I knew it, a giant hand arcs over the side of the building and wraps around Mel, pulling her out of my grasp. 

I turned around, staring directly into the eyes of this giant ape as his head ascends to the level of the rooftop, giving a roar that almost knocked me off of the building, while holding Mel up over his head. My lucidity was flickering with the situation, each intense little event making me forget that I’m dreaming an simply search for a way to survive. But as he was about to make his way back down the building with Melissa in his grasp (Heh. Guess she’s all he was after. Lol) I remembered, holy shit, I’m dreaming! I devised a plan on how to take down such a massive beast, and it came within seconds, my love for anime paying off once again, in the clutch. I planted my feet and drew up energy, cocking my arms back down by my side. Mimicking Goku from DBZ, I said “Kame..Hame…Ha!” and fired a humongous blast of light blue energy out of my palms, nailing this big fucker right dead in his left eye! (mwuahahaha!!) With the shock, he drops M out of the air and I catch her, losing sight of the ape as he loses his grip on the side of the building and falls down to the streets below. Around this time, my lucidity was waking me up, I was wondering about what time it was, and whether or not I was going to be late for work, and I faded out of the dream just as I was hearing the loud crash from the multi-ton ape hitting the concrete below.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/12/2006*

Last night’s recall is very fragmented. I feel like I was dreaming quite vividly for a long period of time, but I just can’t remember most of what went on. I remember that most of my surroundings were pretty normal. It seems that most of my dream(s) were spent just hanging out with people, friends and strangers, but having a good time. I remember that some girl had a pet snake, a bright yellow one, and that, even though I’m pretty good with snakes, something about this snake made me apprehensive to touching it. 
 Now, I’m not sure what it was that triggered lucidity, how long I was lucid, or even some of the things I did while lucid, but I do remember realizing that I was dreaming at some point in time. I declared, out loud, that I was lucid dreaming, and someone around was like “Yeah, me too!” in a mocking sort of way, getting a little laughter from the people around. I was like “Yeah? Can you do this?” 
I tried to levitate. Unfortunately, I couldn’t at first, and only gave a slight hop, and my feet met the ground again. More laughter, of course. The other guy said “Sure!” and he did the same thing, hopping up and down just like I did. Ok, that was kind of embarrassing. Lol. So I tried it again. I jumped higher and was actually able to float slowly down toward the ground. I remember getting this more of an amazed reaction from people around me, but most of the dream is lost.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/16/2006
"Dream View of a Vampire / Lucid Landscape Exploration"*

I was in a run-down town at night, with no clue how I got there. Looking around me, I was in some sort of attic that seemed to be candlelit, if I remember correctly. After a while, I’d made myself out of the attic, where I suppose I’d been hiding before, and quietly crept through an unfamiliar house. Finally, when I was discovered, I was met with fear and hatred. The people screamed when they saw me, throwing things at me while running away. After a while, there were enough people that had come to aid those who were, I guess, the owners of the old, broken-down house I was in. They were finally able to force me outside. From there, it was only getting worse, there was a sort of mob that was violently trying to force me out of the slums of their city. 

I was a vampire, in this dream, and it took me a little while to figure it out.

This is interesting because I’ve never been anything other than human in a dream, before.
Anyway, the villagers were throwing stones and farm tools and whatever they could at me to get me to leave. Shortly, something was calling me away. There was a presence in my head that was pulling me to leave the town and head off in one direction. Without thinking much about trying to fly before I did it, I just jumped in the air to escape the angry mob and flew off toward what seemed like a telepathic call, glancing back once to see the torch-lit mob fading away beneath me. 

I was heading toward a castle that was high over-looking the town that I’d just fled. At this time, I can’t remember whether the castle was on a hill, or was actually hovering in the sky on enormous rock, but I do know that the castle was large enough for me to feel like a tiny speck against it’s broad face. Soon, I was landing upon the numerous front steps, making my way inside. 
Most of what went on inside is a blur, but it turns out that this was the haven for the vampires of the realm. This one, massive, building functioned as an entire community, within. For the most part, the vampires remained within the walls of the castle, but were known and feared in the villages around them. 




After a while, I think I was hovering around the rooftop balconies of the castle during the night, I’d begun to suspect that everything going on just wasn’t natural, and I reminded myself that I’d recently planned to ask myself, when something appears strange, what I was doing a little while before, and I came to remember that I’d went to bed not long ago. 

I instantly knew that I was dreaming, which explained the weird things that have happened. I also remember that the next few times I got lucid, I’d planned to walk around my dream world for a while, and simply observe it, and learn a little bit more about what I experience before I go off on too many more adventures.

I wanted to change the scenario from night to day, so I could have a better look around. For some reason, while trying to do this with my eyes open, I couldn’t get the night to fade. I closed me eyes, willed the night to disappear, and opened them. It was suddenly Day time, then. I was standing on what seemed to be a sort of desert plain, a mixture of sand and tall grasses around me. I remember the impression of a lake close by, and there were odd rock formations in the, not to distant, distance. I remember flying for a little while. Not really too far, just hovering around the same area, still lucid, trying a bunch of different maneuvers. 

After a while, I landed again, and found a bunch of mole hills on the plain. Shortly after, I saw the mole, itself, and tried to catch it. (This isn’t too odd, as we recently found a mole outside our house that has been digging up our yard.) After I finally caught the mole, I began walking around with it in my hands, examining it and how real it felt, though it looked like a mixture between animation and real life, I noticed. I think this is because I’ve never seen a real mole before, yet, so I guess the only thing my imagination had to go off of was T.V. renditions. 

Anyway…So I’m walking around, carrying this mole that is somewhat squirming to get out of my grasp. I happen to take my eyes off of this thing for just a moment, taking another look around, I think, and when I looked back down, the damn mole had turned into a porcupine! Shocked, I tried to put the thing down as quickly, and calmly, as I could, but by this time it was already pissed off and had jabbed me with a few of it’s quills. I dropped the porcupine and backed away from it, pulling the quills that had stuck me out of my arm. The porcupine wasn’t done though, it seemed, and started following me. Freaked out by this spikey little bitch following me around, I turned to dash away from it and tripped, falling to the ground with a few of the quills still in my arm. 

What’s worse is that, when I fell, the tiny stones that littered the sands around me seemed to have instantaneously turned into large, discarded, porcupine quills. Before I knew it, they were all over me because I’d fallen in the dirt and I was writhing to pull them out, beginning to panic and lose lucidity at the same time. I do remember, as I was being overcome by these things, that there was never any true Pain, more like a mental annoyance, like how it might feel if we never felt pain in the nerves of our injured body parts, but only that uncomfortable mental awareness of an injury that we feel beneath the surface. 

Thankfully, I woke up shortly after this.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/27/2005
“On the Catwalk, Yeah.”*

There was a massive enemy base that seemed to be deep in a cavern, somewhere. Some sort of spy operation went wrong and my team was found out. I remember steel catwalks and railings all over, and once we were found out, we were being chased by guys with guns, swords, and some fanged beasts that they obviously controlled. I don’t remember much of the dream at all, but I do remember sliding into a darkened spot between two large crates or pipe grids or something. 

The rest of my team had continued down the catwalk away from the people chasing us, and I’d planned to wait in the shadows till they passed, and ambush them. Something happened, though, and I was found in this spot before I could get the jump on anyone. I slid out from between the pipes and started to fight the first couple of guys that came toward me, all while trying to make my way down the length of the catwalk also. I remember that the fighting was very fast. I was fighting the first guy swords-to-swords ( I think we both had two) and the enemies that were coming to back him up were shooting in my direction as well, so I was having to move so fast that I could block not only both swords from the guy directly in front of me, but I was also deflecting some of the bullets that were streaming in from my opponent’s back up with my blades. (Now that I think of it, it reminded me of Cloud fighting Yazoo and Loz in the forest on FFVII. Matter of fact, he kinda reminded me of Loz, except he had a pair of black goggles pulled up on his forehead.

I don’t really remember how I got passed him, but pretty soon I was on the run again. As I was running the length of this catwalk that was suspended over water within this cave (think of the Cavern stage on GoldenEye for the N64), narrowly missed by the bullets that were coming at me from behind, I had a brief moment of lucidity. While running, it simply hit me that this was a dream. I didn’t question it, I just knew it. 

This was very short lived, though, because as I turned around to make a lucid stand against my pursuers, these beasts, whatever they were, were rushing in toward me in a pack of about three. I don’t even remember what they looked like, exactly, but now that I remember how much the action was reminding me of Advent Children, I think they resembled the Shadow Creepers that Yazoo and Loz were summoning in the movie. Surprised at their rush toward me as soon as I turned around, I panicked and braced for a clash with them, losing my lucidity just as fast as it had come on and going to war with this pack of creatures. I don’t even remember the fight with them, but I do recall getting overwhelmed, and noticing that the men that controlled the beasts were closing in also.

With the rest of my team way too far ahead to be of any help, and these beasts too fast to outrun, I broke free of their group attack, ran to the nearest railing of the catwalk and dove off, head first, into the water below to make my escape. I didn’t get very far before I woke up.

===============================================

*02/05/2006
"Waiting Room"*

Well, I remember being lucid in this dream, and I remember that I held the lucidity for what seems like one of the longest times ever, but I went to sleep drunk and hardly remember everything that happened.  Heh.

 I was on an elevator, and I think  I hit lucidity while I was inside it. There was something in my coat pocket that had gotten me lucid, something like a DreamViews button. (Or is that a Crossroads button? I forget.) Anyway, I would keep sticking my hand in my coat and rubbing the button with my hand to keep reminding myself that I was dreaming. 

I remember taking the time to notice how realistic everything felt. When the elevator doors open I stepped out into a typical office setting and walked over to a desk with one hand still rubbing on the button inside my coat to keep the dream from fading. It seemed that I was in some place that was conducting PK experiments. Interested in what this experience would be like while lucid, I signed myself in. 

Taking a seat in the (empty) waiting room, I picked up a magazine and started reading it. I've never actually made it a point to do the reading reality check, before, and it didn't even occur to me that I was able to read about two entire paragraphs with no problem whatsoever, until I was about to start on the next one. I stopped and was like "Wait a minute. Isn't reading supposed to be all hard to do while dreaming? I thought the letters were supposed to be all messed up and change around and shit." Its obvious that I don't have too much trouble reading in my dreams, (I never have,) however, when I started back over from the 1st paragraph just to double check, the entire text changed, and the magazine was suddenly about a completely different subject! lol. It still wasn't any harder to read, though.

Don't remember too much after this, either, but I distinctly remember having had the sensation of being lucid for about 45 minutes - 1hr. I'm also positive there were other dream scenarios that I had last night, but I don't remember any of them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/07/2006
“You’re dreaming, son.”*

Very long and vivid Calea dreams last night. However, I can only remember pieces of them. I’d waken up at regular time, a bit surprised at how potent the dreams were, but as I’d laid there and tried to recall everything that happened, I ended up falling back asleep. Having awaken again, almost late for work, I’d lost damn near every bit of the dreams that I’d recalled before dozing off again.

In one dream, I did gain lucidity. I was in Daytona with my family, (possibly my Aunt K’s house) and there was a party going on. A lot of my family members were there, and there was, at first, nothing out of the ordinary. But, when I turned the corner to step into the living room, my eyes skimmed over everyone that was sitting on the couches, and I did a double take. 

My Dad was sitting on one of the couches.

I noticed him, and stared suspiciously at him as I was walking by him, without breaking stride. The moment I looked at him, he looked at me and said nothing, but we kept our eyes locked until I crossed the living room and over to the dining room table (which was on the opposite side of the living room from the dining room in my aunt’s house, and actually seemed to morph This side of my aunt’s living room into the dining room at my Grandmother’s house.) 
When I got to the dining room table, I simply stopped and gazed at my dad for a moment longer, and he back at me. I could tell that our expressions were mirroring each other; stern, straight faces. Analytical stares. I was suspicious of him, and he was silently telling me that I Should be.

 It didn’t take me forever to realize it, and I turned to the table and picked up a post-it note and pen. On it, I wrote. “I’m Dreaming,” and, for some reason, started to write on it as if it was my journal, stating how I realized that my Dad was a dream sign. (I’m not sure why it was that I felt compelled to do this, but I did.) I folded the paper up and put it in my pocket. My dad had walked up to me, by then, and we started talking about something. Unfortunately, whatever it was we were talking about is a part of the dream that I lost.  Lucidity faded shortly after that and the dream ended.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/13/2006
"Stuck like Chuck."*

Didn’t sleep very well (or much) last night, so my recall is shit, but I do remember a few key points of last night’s dream. (I can only recall one dream)
This was in someone’s two-story house, though I can’t recall who’s it was. The girl involved in the dream was someone that I know, and am really close to, but still don’t recall who it was. Anyway, for some reason, I was staying the night at her house (which was also the house of her Sig-Other) and was sleeping downstairs. Sometime through the night, she came downstairs as I was laying on the couch and she crawled over on top of me. We’d curled up watching tv for a moment and ended up making out. (Damn I wish I could remember who it was.  ::tongue::  Think it was M, but I’m not sure.) 
Well anyway, her spouse never did end up coming downstairs, so things were getting pretty hot, but, finally, she decided to put things to a stop before it got a little too far out of hand. I had no complaints because this was understandable, (sucked, though. Haha.) and we put back on the few clothes that we’d shed.

Now, sometime after this, I started questioning what was going on. Before I’d gone to sleep last night, I’d been pretty serious about noticing when I was dreaming, and not letting an opportunity for lucidity slip by me. I don’t know why, but it was f’kin difficult as hell to find lucidity in this dream. I got up from the couch we were on and, I think, went into the kitchen. It was Really dark in the house, and I think I tried the light switch and it didn’t work. Even that didn’t tip me off, though. (I’d recently flipped a light switch at home while awake, did a reality check, and found out I wasn’t dreaming. The light was blown. Lol. This might have had something to do with not realizing I was dreaming yet.) 

On the way back from the kitchen, I passed a large, full-body mirror that was over by the fireplace. I’d stopped for a moment and looked at it, completely unfamiliar with this mirror, and realizing that no one I knew had a mirror like this.

I was beginning to get the feeling that this Had to be a dream. Still everything was just So Vivid (the Calea) that I just could not tell if what I was seeing was real or not. So, I tried a few more reality checks. First I put my hands up and tried to push the fingers of one hand through the other palm. Nothing. I tried a few more times and it just wouldn’t budge. Then, I looked over at the mirror again. The reflection just stared back at me, completely normal. I stepped up a little closer to the mirror and put one hand out. Leaning forward, I felt the cold glass as if it was 100&#37; authentic. I pushed forward a little more, trying to stick my arm through the mirror. It resisted as a real mirror would. I tried again with a little more confidence that I could walk straight through the mirror if this was a dream.  I was actually able to sink my arm up to about the elbow, this time, into the surface of the mirror, but then it seemed to get stuck. Still, I confirmed that I was dreaming. 

Annoyed, I pulled my arm out of the mirror and glared at it. The girl, whoever she was, was looking at me from the couch, obviously wondering what I was doing. By this time, I was convinced I was dreaming, and frustrated with the failing reality checks and mirror test. So finally, I just said “fuck it,” and looked straight up at the ceiling. Determined to make Something out of this lucid dream, I planned to phase out (ala the matrix twins. Thanks for the idea, Placebo!  :wink2:  ) fly straight up through the ceiling and into the night sky above, and continue my experience from there. 

I bent my legs and imagined myself going through the ceiling and through the roof. But, when I actually jumped up, I remembered that this was a two-story house and got myself caught in the split-second concept of having to go through the second floor as well. I think this was the kiss of death, though, because I ended up getting stuck IN the ceiling/second floor woodwork. I’ve had this feeling once before, and I liked it even less, this time. If you can imagine what it feels like to teleport from one place and end up inside of a wall, that’s what being stuck in a floor feels like. It sucks.

Anyway, I tried as hard as I could, but just couldn’t pull myself up out of the ceiling/floor. I even tried to visualize the sky outside, and was only left with a split-vision perception of both the brown, grainy woodwork of the house, and a high-altitude view of the city I was in. 
It was in trying to bring the mid-air vision completely into focus, that I woke up.  
 ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/10/2006*

 Being on a bus, I randomly remembered to remind myself I was dreaming. The realization just came to me and I tried to confirm it by stopping the bus that was traveling down the highway beside us with my mind. I struggled with this one for a while and I was only able to bring about a slight difference in speed. But, nonetheless, I knew I was dreaming. Don’t remember much other than this tiny scene though. 

It came after waking up at about 4 and going back to sleep after having a little Calea. Unfortunately, I’d talked myself into having a little bit of Mary also because I was worried about not being able to get back to sleep. (I usually don’t fall back asleep after getting up around 4-5ish. I ended up drifting back off, but of course I don’t remember much.  :tongue2: 

==================================================  ========

*03/20/2006
"Bay Area Brawl."*

My earliest memory of this dream was of fighting someone one a city rooftop. I’m not sure what exactly was going on while it was happening, but I do remember being knocked over the edge of the roof, and hanging on to a large stone cylinder while my legs dangled over the busy streets below.  I only had about a moment of lucidity, that I can remember. While dangling from the building, I looked down at the street, aware that, if I fell, I wouldn’t be hurt, because this was only a dream. 

I don’t remember whether or not I stayed lucid after this, (so I won't make that assumption) BUT after dropping from the multi-story building and making a soft, kneeling crouch of a landing on the sidewalk, the rest of the dream had these sort of metaphysical properties. 

The guy I was fighting, who seemed to give off the vibe of having these powers from the beginning, had thought he’d killed me after dropping me from the building, and I ended up using the advantage to roam the rooftops for a long while after he left so that I could stakeout this guy and his habits from above, often jumping great distances between the tallest buildings of the city to stay on the highest rooftops. There was a slum area across a moonlit bay where I had allies, and I remember flying over that way for a while, though I don’t remember much of what happened there.

After some time, I’d gone back into the city, still having the element of surprise in that this guy had already thought he’d killed me. Flying for hundreds of yards at a time between rooftops, I spotted him down on the streets, walking along amongst the scattered throngs of “normal people.” I dropped out of the sky around the corner of the building he was walking next to and ducked into the nearest doorway, Knowing that this guy would turn the corner and come right passed me.

He did just as I figured he would and ended up passing right beside me. I jumped out of the shadows and grabbed him by the shoulders from behind. I remember his surprised when I spun around and he saw me, the guy he’d thought he’d killed, and I remember having beat the crap out of him all superpower-like, though I don’t recall actually doing it.

Shortly after, _his_ allies were on the hunt for me. This led to a huge chase that found its way back up on the city rooftops. I was on the defensive because there was just too many of them and ended up flying off to (what I presume was) the west, over a smaller section of the bay. It was less than a mile from the city to a tiny, wooded island out in the water, but it had gone from night to day in this short time it took for me to land there. These guys that were chasing me followed me to the island and had me hiding among the trees, using guerilla tactics to jump out and ambush however many of them I could from whatever areas I was hiding. After having cleared the area of as many of the enemies as I could, I waited until I was sure I could make an undetected getaway and launched back into the air, back toward the city. 

Again, even though the city was close enough to see from the island, only about a half mile away, by the time I landed on one of the high rooftops, it had instantly turned nighttime again. 

This is about all I remember, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/09/2006
"Backyard Battle"*

I can tell there was much more that went on in this dream(s) than I can remember. The only two things that stand out were 1) looking for something in the woods while someone was chasing me and 2) gaining lucidity while at a party at a friend's house that was being busted up by some shit-starters.
 It wasn't until starting to argue with a bunch of them in the back yard that my lucidity began flickering in and out. A crowd was gathering as I was getting harassed by a group of like 4-5 guys, though I can't remember the reason why. I think it was the feeling of impending danger that brought about the low level lucidity. 

When the fight broke out I had full control over my movement and actions, criss-crossing back and forth in the middle of the circle to stun each of them systematically with light blows, weaving randomly from enemy to enemy so they couldn't quite gauage where I was going next. (A la Jackie Chan.  ::wink::  By the way, I'd fallen asleep with Matrix: Reloaded playing, could this dream have been brought on by the Neo vs Smiths fight? Hmm.)

Anyway, I had gotten a good one or two hits on each of them in a matter of seconds before beginning to have to weave my body away from their own attacks. This was that strange, unstable lucidity that comes and goes in stressful/nonstressful situations. In other words, the realization that I was dreaming krept into my head as I was amped up to fight and I was able to consciously direct myself into moves and acrobatics that I could never do in waking life. Straight-up awesome fight.  However, when the fight was over and things returned to normal, my lucidity just faded away with the coming sound of the, collectively drunk-as-fuck crowd cheering at how badass a fight that was.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/24/2006
"N's Place and Dark Cierra"*

So I don’t exactly remember how this dream began, but sooner or later, I was hanging out with this really cool, older but still pretty attractive, Australian woman, N, that sits in front of me at work. I’d forgotten what the setting was, at first. I think all of us at the office were out getting drunk or something, but I can’t be sure.

Anyway, this lady and I have gotten a pretty good vibe over the last about 9 months that I’ve been here at this job. She’s into consciousness and lucid dreaming as well, and we’ve been talking about that kind of stuff forever, now. (which may be a huge part of why this becomes a lucid dream) So, back in the dream, she invites me to her apartment to hang out. (I think she has a house in reality, but in the dream it was an apartment.) I noticed there was something strange about this whole occurrence, but I hadn’t figured it out yet. I was a little more aware of my surroundings, though, because something didn’t _feel_ right. 

I parked in front of a long brown fence with a few missing boards in it, and took a look around. It was while glancing around the complex that I happened to look up, and see a bird flying into view from behind one of the buildings. This was normal…until I noticed it was being chased by a flying _shark_! lol. 
 I instantly realized I was dreaming and didn’t want to get myself Too excited. I couldn’t help but grin, though. I’d remembered that I wanted to spend a little more of my lucid dream time just exploring the details of different things and places, and stood in one place for a moment, just looking around and marveling at the dream world itself. 

I looked back toward the fence I was parked in front of, and I could see pieces of a little, light-colored house behind it. Walking toward the fence, I began to peer through the hole in the boarding at this house. For some reason, as I did this, my peripheral vision began slowly growing darker. The atmosphere as I was looking at this house through the fence was becoming more evil. Shadows were creeping in all around this house and my vision was zooming in and distorting like that cinematic type of shot that pulls the camera in tightly on a person or object while the surroundings grow farther away. It was starting to freak me out and I could tell that any more attention to this house would have deteriorated my lucid dream into a horror scenario. 

I turned away from the fence and my vision zoomed back out to normal. The darkness went away and it was day time again. I’d remembered that I’d come to hang out with N. For some reason, I knew her apartment was on the third floor, and I figured, since I’m lucid, why not just fly up there instead of using the stairs? I looked up at the balcony I knew to be hers and lifted up off of the ground.

I had to keep myself steady while hovering because I’m so used to flying fast in dreams instead of slow, and kept thinking about over-shooting the balcony and the roof all together. Haha. I did fine and landed on her balcony though and just walked in through the sliding glass door. The apartment was pretty big inside and I didn’t see anyone home at first. I roamed the halls a little bit looking for her, and heard running water coming from the bathroom. The shower was on.

Still knowing I was dreaming, I wasn’t too concerned about privacy, exactly, and I walked over to the bathroom door, which was open. However when I got to the bathroom, though the shower was on, and the shower curtain closed, there was, what looked like, blood all over white tile floor.
“Great,” I thought to myself. “Here goes my subconscious trying to scare the Hell out of me again.”

I crept slowly into the bathroom, staring cautiously at the bloody floor and closed blue shower curtain, nervously anticipating what kind of startling surprise I would receive on the other side. I ripped back the shower curtain and found….nothing. The shower was running, but there was no one in there.
Both relieved and even more nervous, I turned around and walked out of the bathroom, and down the hall toward one of the bedrooms. The second I turned the corner, N leans out from behind a wall and says something like “HA!! GOTCHA, MATE!!” and almost gives me a f’ckin heart attack. Lol. 

We ended up hanging out for a while, and since I knew it was a Dream Character, and not the real N….[Edited for Content.  :tongue2:  Hahaha] 

Sooner or later, this turned into an action dream, and I had lost lucidity. Next thing I remember, there was some sort of explosion or something at the apartment complex. It had to do with terrorism or something, and we had to clear out of the building as fast as possible. My daughter was instantly with us as we jumped in the car and sped away from this complex being over-run by jihadists. (Funny how dreams just change so randomly like that.) We’re getting chased in my Olds by some militants in a large truck, having a hard time getting away because the ground was suddenly rocky, desert plains-like terrain instead of asphalt. At some point, we were forced to leave my car and were running through the plains away from these guys. 
After a short while, I looked back as I was running, and N, my daughter, and all of the jihadists were gone. I was standing alone by some huge power station in the middle of nowhere. It hit me once again that I was dreaming. That’s why everyone had simply vanished. After realizing this again, I wanted to change the scene to something else. I started think of my lucid dreaming arena so I can teleport there, but made the mistake of closing my eyes to will myself there, rather than using the spinning technique, and paid for it. 

Next thing I knew I was back in my bed, laying on my side and facing the wall, and had obviously woken up. I felt a tap on my back and my daughter was trying to get my attention, saying that she couldn’t sleep and wanted to lay with me. I said ok and let her crawl into the bed, and I put my head back down. The very next moment, she was gone again, and I was feeling around the bed for her. I realized _again_ that I was dreaming. Cierra wasn’t still here, because I’d taken her home, yesterday! It was a false awakening. I was still in my bed, though, and everything felt very real. I wanted to make sure I was dreaming, and so I started to slowly fly up from the bed until I was hovering a few feet from the ceiling. Then, out of nowhere, Cierra calls me again and completely breaks my concentration and I fall back down on the bed. She says the exact same thing she said before, and this time, as I look at her, there is a dark, foreboding shadow fallen over her face. I remember getting really annoyed. (When she was over this weekend, she was doing anything she could to keep from going to sleep and had gotten my pretty upset a few times because she kept trying to be slick) I kept trying to dismiss her in the dream (I’m not sure if it was because I knew I was dreaming, or just because I didn’t feel like dealing with it.) But she just stared at me from behind the shadow and repeating in a creepy monotone voice about how she couldn’t sleep and wanted to lay with me. 

I said something like “go back to your room” and she just kept repeating herself. So, fed up, I got up out of bed and picked her up by her armpits and marched her back to the room. But, as I was doing this, the hallway between her room and mine grow progressively darker as we went through it, the walls and ceiling taking on a deep black/red hue the further we traveled down it. This was followed by Cierra, who’s face was still covered in a black shadow, began laughing maniacally, in my face while I carried her toward her room, the laugh growing deeper and more sinister as the atmosphere grew more and more hellish.

Again, I didn’t like where this was going at all, and I’d had about enough, so I told myself to wake up, and finally did.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/26/2005*

DAMNIT. I completely lost a wicked lucid dream last night. 

I remember being in front of a mirror with a girl in the room like in my “Stuck like Chuck” journal entry, and that familiar scene brought me to a low level of lucidity. I looked at the mirror and was just going to walk through it, but something held me back, and I just put my hand out and sunk it into the mirror enough to know I was dreaming. The DC girl that was with me was actually happy for my achieving lucidity, as opposed to the LD that started off like this, where she just sort of faded into the background. And this time, having remembered getting stuck in the ceiling/floor in my last version of this dream, I flew straight up through the roof and out of the house with no problems.

What followed was a Loooooong lucid. The kind of dream that when you fade momentarily out of lucidity because of something going on, you’re instantly able to remind yourself, with ease and no cues, that “Oh yeah, I’m still dreaming,” and continue on from there with no problems. DAMNIT I wish I could remember what was going on.

I remember some sort of harbor area at night. There was gangsta shit going on, but I can’t remember what it was because I had to jump out of bed this morning. Spent like 15 mins in the shower just thinking to myself “WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED IN THAT DREAM LAST NIGHT?!?!” lol

….but damn…nothing more than what I got now.  ::shakehead2:: 

==================================================  ==============

*05/10/2006
"Supernat"*

This dream had something to do with ghosts and/or demons. Most of it took place in somebody's house that was, I think, supposed to be mine. Other times we (don't remember who all "we" is, but I know Cierra was there) were out on the street, at night, driving around the town as this scenario was playing out. Can't remember what the hell was going on, though. When we were driving, there was a huge, dusk-lit church off to the side, as we made a left hand turn at a T-section, that stands out in my memory. I'd suppose it was relevant to the dream, though, because back at the house, we were dealing with all kinds of weird shit.  I'm not sure what all happened, but I'm 96&#37; sure the house was haunted. (or something.  :tongue2: ) 

I think Cierra was actually posessed by something, at one time, and that I was fighting off demons with two large handguns, Devil May Cry style. 
(Edit: I actually think some of the dream / demon fighting went on inside the church also)

Hmm...I also remember sex with some chick in a bed in a back room, at the house...but I think this was _before_ all the weird shit starting happening. Hell, I dunno.

Also, at some point in time, as I was coming back in through the front door, after having a gunfight against the demons in the front yard, I think, I did become lucid for a few seconds. I just sort of came to the realization that all this weird shit was going on because this was a dream. Simple as that. 

But it only lasted for a few seconds, because I think _that's_ when I saw Cierra, posessed...I _think_ she had blood running down her face and white eyes, but I'm not sure. I remember using at least one "mind-over matter" lucid dream power when I was trying to get the demon out of my daughter, but have no idea what it was, or how I won the fight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/15/2006
“First Lucid Task Completed!”*

Hell yeah. Of the very _few_ things I remember from last night’s dreams, one of them happened to be completing the lucid task of the month.  ::cooler:: 

As of right now, I don’t even remember much of what I was doing before I realized I was dreaming. I had been walking down the street at night with someone, though I don’t remember who. We’d come to what I think was an intersection, and I had noticed that a building off to my far right side had caught my attention. I think I had recognized it as the large church that was in my "Supernat" dream a few nights ago. (After I awoke from that dream, I had wished I would have used that building as a dream sign, the first time, because I’d been concentrating on completing the task for a while, now.) 

Whatever the reason, I suddenly realized I was dreaming while I was still walking down the street having conversation with whoever was walking next to me. Without taking another step, I remembered the lucid task and instantly turned around, pushing off with my feet and launching myself toward the building. Flying toward it, I pulled back one arm and punched out at the base of the building, my fist and body tearing through the concrete of the wall, crashing through the center and then breaking through the opposite wall and ending up outside again. I turned around and saw the church crumbling down upon itself, as this part of the dream suddenly faded away as quickly as it had began and melted into something else. 

I remember much less about this other dream, but I do know that my dad was in it. I can’t remember what all was going on, but I do know that I was really enjoying being with him, and I don’t think I was lucid through any part of this dream. If I’m not mistaken, I was a little kid again, and we were sitting around watching tv with mom and just having a good time, but nothing really stood out as far as significance.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/22/2006
"Invasion"*

Calea and Melatonin.
Was heading down the street to Canterbury-like house. I know this dream was a lot longer than I remember. I don’t even remember the order in which things happened, but there was a lot that went on.

Somewhere near the beginning, I was with one or two other people, and we were leaving somewhere, a party I think, and were walking down this looooong dark road that led to a dead end, which reminded me of walking through my old neighborhood at night, but different.

At the end of this road was my old house (or a variation of,) and my ex’s father’s house. (We used to live right next door to each other.) I remember something about going to his house, and the dream turning into some brief horror scenario that didn’t last very long and I don’t remember the details of, but I do remember referencing it to Silent Hill while in the dream. I think it was more just the atmosphere than any actual scary things, going on. But something weird was definitely happening inside my ex’s dad’s old house. Also the dream had something to do with me, and some girl that I don't think was my ex,  in one of the houses in the cul-de-sac.

Anyway, it had gone from night to day, eventually, and we were leaving the cul-de-sac and were walking all the way up the street again. This time, for no apparent reason, this little ankle-bitter dog came running after us. (not even sure who all _us_ was, it was still me and one or two other people.) We didn’t think anything of it at first, until the dog jumped up and latched on to my arm with it’s jaws. I slung my arm down and the dog fell off, but what instantly back on it’s feet again, chasing. Then more dogs started streaming out from some of the neighborhood houses, toward us, and that’s when we finally started running.

I remember ducking and dodging all these dogs as they took turns lunging at us from all sides while we ran, many of them sinking their teeth into us. I had grabbed one dog by the throat and tail and then yanked it upward with both arms, snapping it’s spine and tossing throwing it off to the side to fight off more dogs, which was pretty crazy. The dream had gone on for a little while afterward and, the next thing I knew, it was dark again. I was with a whole crowd of people and there was some major event that was about to happen. It was the landing of a UFO or some shit, and everybody was gathered to witness it. These robotic, bipedal aliens had gotten out of the ship(s) and at first everything seemed cool, but then, out of nowhere, all Hell broke loose, and they started attacking the crowd. I can’t remember what all kinds of weapons they had, but the ones that stood out the most were the “squid-bombs” from the Matrix movies. The robots would wind up the giant metal orbs and then sling them out into the crowd were they began exploding all over the place.

Right around when the people started scattering, I was forced to move away from my spot and run toward a wall to escape the orbs without getting blocked by the mass of people scrambling for their lives. For some reason, I figured I could jump and run sideways along the outside wall of one of the old buildings to get passed everyone.  It wasn’t until _while_ I was running, horizontally, along the wall, that I fell into a low level of lucidity. 

When I jumped off of the wall, the very first thing I did was turn around and head straight back into the oncoming stampede of people. Weaving through the crowd as they ran passed me, screaming, I saw one of the squid bombs heading in my direction. It had flown over my shoulder and was way too high for me to reach, so, knowing I was dreaming, I caught it with my mind and slingshot it back toward the robots. It detonated at one of their feet and blew up a large section of their front line. The others kept launching these orbs, though, and I kept catching them (well, most of them) “telekinetically,” and slinging them back. A few of them _were_ getting passed me, though, and sporadically blowing up a few of the people that were too slow to get away. Unfortunately, being so wrapped up in the situation, I lost my lucidity while fending off these attackers. It was a pretty cool scenario, though, so I’m not complaining.


==================================================  =============

*05/30/2006*

I “woke up” into this dream, in my bed. My room was flooded with about 10 inches of water. Something about walking through the hallways transformed my house into this large facility like the basement catacombs of a university or some other large building. There was some large creature that was stalking me through the darkness of this old abandoned (standard horror movie) facility. 

The details are gone,  but I vaguely remember brief moments of lucidity while trying to get away from this _thing_. However, my mind was still set on survival mode and did nothing to help me get out of the situation.  I ended up repeatedly losing my lucidity after every few seconds because this thing would appear again and scare the shit out of me. I do remember getting out of (whatever that place was) and ending up outside of my house in the day time. My grandparents and uncle were pulling up to the house just as I was walking out into the yard. I forgot what happened after that or what we started talking about.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/15/2006
Dream Two:*
_“Dueling Dragon”_

The next dream was in a large industrial yard, enclosed with high walls around every side. Everyone was hard at work building something or other and there was a long, inverted, conveyor belt over our heads, carrying these huge bell-shaped weights that must have weighed 5 tons a piece, easily. Sooner or later, I noticed one of the bell-shaped weights didn’t quite look right. I couldn’t put my finger on it, at first. But then the whole thing seemed to sort of unwrap itself, spreading a wingspan of at least 40 feet. It was a dragon, hanging upside down from the conveyor belt like a giant bat. The second I figured out what this thing was, it dropped down from the overhead belt and descended on the yard. People started running and screaming everywhere as this thing was bellowing fire all over the place. I remember that, while trying to get away, one of the huge weights fell from over top of me. I forgot who it was, (someone I know in waking life) but someone told me to get out of the way. I looked up just in time to see the weight and I dove forward, landing on the ground just as the weight smashed down behind me. 

I think the impact shook another one loose because as I turned over on my back there was another weight falling down at me. I rolled to the side as fast as I could and just BARELY got away from that one. It was so close that I think it landed on the sleeve of my shirt. I got up, and was one of the last people in the yard. I saw that most everyone had cleared out through cargo doors on all sides of the yard, and most of them were now closed. The dragon was doing fly-bys and napalming the area with its breath as I was looking for an open cargo door. I had to run toward one of the closed cargo doors because they were under these tiny overhangs that would have given me at least _some_ cover until I could find a way out of the yard. While I was making my way toward it, I was running parallel to a wall while the dragon was swooping in behind me and closing in. I looked at the wall beside me and had the sudden urge to try to run along it.  Then I remembered how often running on a wall has made me realize I was dreaming, in the past, and I instantly became lucid. I dashed toward the wall and ran up it, diagonally, when the dragon was within a few feet behind me. I then did a sideways flip off of the wall that carried me over the passing dragon, and landed on my feet on his opposite side while the beast swooped back up into the sky in front of me. Ducking beneath the cargo door overhang, I gathered my thoughts for just a moment. With the knowledge I was dreaming, I then stepped boldly out into the center of the yard. 

The dragon had landed before then, and was standing with its back to me. As I walked out further, it slowly turned its head toward me, and then the rest of its body. What happened next is a bit of a blur, but I vaguely remember the dragon exhaling a huge stream of fire in my direction. I then put up one hand and used the knowledge that I was dreaming to keep the fire away from me, putting up a sort of invisible shield between us. I also remember doing a little bit of hovering around the yard, and throwing some fireballs of my own at the dragon. (not really stopping to think whether or not fireballs have any effect on dragons, but oh well.) 
Anyway, somewhere throughout this little battle, I was back on the ground and had forgotten I was dreaming. I wasn’t making any progress fighting this dragon and ended up looking for a way to escape. There were a few survivors of the dragon’s attack that were scrambling toward these vents in the ground. I ran over to one of them and jumped in. 

A couple of other people and I spent some time trying to navigate these underground vents as they were getting smaller and smaller, the further down we went. Sooner or later, I was getting very claustrophobic and wondering just how the hell we were going to get out of here. But then, as worry began to hit me, I remembered once again that this is all a dream! So, even though I was a good 20-30 ft underground and encased in a concrete shaft, I flew straight up through the ceiling of the shaft, crashed through all of the earth above me and then exploded up into the yard again. I landed next to the hole I got ready for round two with the dragon but, instead, there was a 50 ft giant standing in the yard instead of the dragon.   ::shock:: 

This surprise stripped me of my lucidity _again_, as this giant started reaching down to catch me in its hand. I started ducking and dodging the numerous swings from this “guy,” and was again looking for a way out of the yard. One humorous thing I can remember is how Dumb this giant seemed. I mean he was “dduuurrrr  ::silly:: ” dumb. But he was strong and he was fast and, at 50something feet tall, that’s all the advantage he really needed. I remember he was treating me like a toy and considered his trying to kill me as “playing with me.” Across the yard, I caught a glimpse of one of the cargo doors that wasn’t closed all the way. There was about 2 feet of space beneath it. I ran toward the door and could hear the giant’s feet as he thundered after me. Having no time to stop, I dove to the ground on my stomach and slid under the door.

What I didn’t realize was that the entire industrial yard sat on top of a single rock formation. It was a column which stretched up from the ground for what seemed like miles. As I slid out from under the door, I went over the edge (which was about 5 feet from all sides of the industrial yard) and grabbed hold of the side while my legs dangled over the distant cityscape far below me. The giant obviously didn’t know about this either. He comes crashing through the cargo door and the concrete above it. I think he almost stepped on me, because I let go and ended up falling down beside the rock column just as the giant was falling as well. I caught myself on something though and wasn’t that far away from the top when I stopped falling. I looked down and saw that the giant had latched on to something also, and was beginning to climb up toward me. I started climbing also, up and to the left, moving clockwise up the rock formation like a mountain climber as the giant ascended after me. It was the most insane feeling to be scaling this pillar of rock thousands of feet above the ground with a huge giant coming up after me. Make no mistake about that.  :Eek: 

But, to make a long story short (as if that’s possible at this point) the giant somehow ended up losing his grip and falling down to the earth, from a distance so high that there were actually a few clouds between us and the ground.

Shortly after this, I woke up.


*Dream 3:*
_“The Lucidity Effect”_

Feel back asleep. I remember much less of this one, but it was still very vivid. I was telling someone about the dragon dream I’d had “the night before,” and was going into detail about how the dragon first appeared. (Now, after this, I’d noticed a bit of a scenery change, but I think it was a part of the same dream, so I’ll write it that way.) There was some commotion behind us, and someone had just gotten shot. It was then that I noticed that the scenery was set in the old west. We were outside of some really lavish building, like a mansion or theater or something like that, and there was a crowd of people swarming around the incident. I think either some little girls, or some young women were shot, though I don’t know why. (I do remember something about how they were standing close enough so that more than one of them were hit with the same shot) There was something about this whole thing that didn’t seem right, though. I just couldn’t quite tell what it was at first. 

(It may have had something to do with not being able to remember what I was doing before all this happen that prompted this next part, but if you’ve ever seen the movie _The Butterfly Effect_ you’ll get the concept.) 

I figured out that by collecting some of the blood from the victim and doing something with it that (I think) involved gun power, (don’t ask me what the hell I did, because I don’t know  :tongue2:  ) I could send myself, and the three guys I’d been telling my dragon dream to back in time to before the shooting and stop it.

I think I mixed the gunpowder with the blood (or Something) but there was a bright flash and we were suddenly back to right before the shooting. We ran up to the crowded door of the building and jumped the guy that we knew had the gun, stripping him of it. However, history seemed destined to repeat itself, as _someone else_ ended up shooting the girls. (It was the old west, and Everybody had a gun, of course.) 

The transition into this next part is really hazy, but sooner or later, I was inside the building and there were four witches/sorceresses/whatever, each of them black, and wearing beautiful gowns. It felt like I was in old New Orleans or something. Anyway, I don’t think this was a separate dream because I think they were talking about the futility of my trying to change time. Something about how I was meddling with powers I couldn’t comprehend, or something like that, and basically threatening me with their own powers. Everyone else had disappeared, and I was alone in what I think was an elegant dining room, surrounded on three sides by these women who I could tell were really powerful and a wall, I think, on the fourth corner. I was definitely feeling like I was in deep shit, because they had me cornered, and I was obviously not going anywhere.  But then, thanks to impending danger, lucidity kicked in once again. 

I was still dreaming! I got a slight grin for a moment, but then put my game face back on. I started talking a little trash to these witches which they didn’t take very lightly to. I can’t remember what I said, but before I knew it, they were trying to kill me. They had absolutely _0_ effect, though. Haha. Oh man, it was great. I started walking toward them one by one, simply waving off their spells with a dismissive hand. The first one, standing in the doorway to my right, shot what I think was electricity at me. I slapped it away and I think it shattered a wall-length mirror beside me. I forgot how I got rid of her, but she was the first one to go.

I walked around the room counterclockwise toward the next woman that was standing in the doorway opposite the first. She backed up into the hallway behind her just a little when she saw me stalking slowly in her direction. Drawing her hands back, she then lurched forward and unleashed a steady stream of fire toward me. Without breaking stride, I put up one hand and blocked the fire with my mind. Then, I pushed the flying blaze back out into the hallway and shut the door mentally, filling the hallway with her own fire and burning the witch alive.

Continuing on counterclockwise, I came to the next witch that was halfway between me and the last, she was near the wall between the two doors that were on the same side of the room and had nowhere to go. When she threw her lightning at me, I didn’t even put up my hand. I just _decided_ that it wasn’t going to touch me, and it never did. The last thing I remember of her was her surprise right before I stepped up to her, grabbed her face in both hands and spun it to the left, breaking her neck. She dropped to the floor and I continued on walking toward the last witch.

This one, obviously the oldest, wasn’t as ignorant. She began walking backward, struck with fear, as I stalked her way. She was practically tripping over herself as she shied away from me, retreating out into another hallway which led to the main lobby. There was a high, twisted staircase in the middle of the room, quite beautiful actually, and it was surrounded by all of these chandeliers. Anyway, she began crawling backward up these stairs trying to get away from me, pleading for me to spare her and whatnot. I didn’t say a word, but just kept closing in on her as she wound her way backwards, up the stairs, to about the 6th flight or so. She ended up with her back against the railing which overlooked the large room below us. I leaned in so close to her that our faces were practically touching, staring maliciously into her panicked eyes. I can’t remember what she said, or what I said afterward, or even whether or not I pushed her away with my mind (which I think I did) but before I knew it, she was plummeting down through one of the chandeliers and to the ground below.  If there was anything after this, I don’t remember it.

Damn, what a night. Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/20/2006*

Had some Calea and Melatonin before bed. Dreams were very vivid, but I went to sleep late, so the melatonin made me too groggy in the morning to remember everything. Got the task done, though!  ::teeth:: 

*Dream One:
“Second Lucid Task Completed!”*

I was in a bar. I remember feeling like a complete stranger in this place, and a lot of people were sorta giving me the eye. I kept to myself, and made my way to the counter, and started to order a drink. Behind me, the door opened, and the big 6 foot / 300 something pound guy walks in. While the bartender was just about to turn to me to take my order, this big guy walks up to me from behind and shoves me out of the way. Taking my spot at the bar and ordering his drink first. My mind began racing as I stared at this guy, knowing that he could probably crush me, if he wanted to. But finally, in my anger, it hit me: “I was dreaming!”

I stepped back up to him and we started to exchange words, but I forgot what we said. He kept talking to me dismissively, though, as if it was in my best interest to leave him alone. I didn’t, of course. I can’t remember whether or not he attacked me first, but all I remember is picking this guy up by the crotch with one arm and flattening him like a bug against the ceiling above the doorframe. And when I say flattened, I mean the blood ran out of him like I was ringing a towel up over my head. Unnecessarily graphic, but satisfying, nonetheless.

Now, with a moment to think, I looked around the bar as if to say “Hmm..well I’m lucid…now what?” Then I realized that, before falling asleep, I had been repeating “Gotta catch a butterfly. Gotta catch a butterfly.” The Task!!! That was my first order of business. Now, originally, I had planned to make some big elaborate scenario about either catching a giant butterfly or catching/fighting a butterfly/human hybrid, but this dream was feeling very unstable, so I took the easy route. I held up my hands as if I was holding an invisible basketball between them and began moving them slowly together. Just before they touched, the butterfly materialized in thin air and slipped down between my palms as I cupped my hands together and I could feel it rattling inside. Smiling, I opened my hands with a sense of victory and the butterfly flew out just as the scene changed. 

*Dream Two:
“Regime Change”*

The next dream had to do with booting some third world dictator out of his regime. We were fighting outside of some huge building that seemed like it was made of nothing but huge crustacean shells, tree limbs, rope, ivory. All of that stuff. Something like you may see on a Final Fantasy game or something. It was in the middle of this large circular area that looked a lot like a colosseum, without the stands. 

So, this was a war. The US was on one side, and there was a huge, organized, tribe of some sort on the other side. The details of this are sketchy, but I know that we had some natives working along with us as well. I do remember Donald Rumsfeld showing up once or twice, but I can’t remember what significance he was. At one time mortars started launching grenades from the natives’ side and they were streaming down over our heads. I noticed that the explosions from the mortar rounds were very small and disproportionate. Something felt completely wrong about this. One of my friends (I think it was Todd) was nervous about the mortars, saying something like “I didn’t know they had shit like that!” and I remember patting him on the shoulder and saying “Don’t worry man. This is just a dream, anyway.”

I was lucid again and decided to continue on with the war scenario because it was actually pretty entertaining. I went around marveling at the detail and intricacies of the shell-base that we conquered, as well as fighting my way to another enemy base, ahead of the front line, and scoping that one out as well. I was actually surprised at how well they were put together. They were primitive (like a Swiss Family Robinson tree fort without all the leaves) but Very elaborate. Sooner or later this dream faded into another one.

*Dream Three:
“Shadowcat”*

This one actually began with lucidity. I was in someone’s house, but I’m not sure who, and a couple of my friends were there. I was, at first, doing my own little thing and playing around with lucidity, sticking my hands into walls and whatnot. Finally one of my friends was like “whoa, how did you do that?” I can’t remember if I explained the whole lucidity thing, but I remember saying something like “Watch..” and I stepped over to one of the walls. I put my hand out first, and began to sink into the wall, stepping forward. One of my curious friends actually ran up to me and grabbed a hold of me, getting pulled into one of the walls behind me. Inside the wall (which was represented by pitch blackness), whoever it was started freaking out, talking about how being in a wall was “too much” and that he couldn’t take it, so I stepped back out of the wall and into the room with him.

All of a sudden there was a silhouette of somebody standing outside a window watching us. The second we noticed it, if I remember correctly, bullets started streaming into the room. The shock took away my lucidity as we all scattered. I pressed myself into a nearby wall (which became sort of my ‘power’ for the rest of the dream) and emerged on the outside of the house and confronted this guy. I can’t really remember what he looked like, but his size reminded me of the guy that I had fought in the bar in the first dream, though I didn’t realize it during this dream. I don’t remember my fight with him, but I’m almost certain it had something to do with pulling half of his body into a wall and leaving him stuck there, or something, but that part’s pretty much gone.

At the end of this dream, I was standing outside a house (the same one?) and I was still sticking my hand through the wall, fascinated by it, but not lucid. I was also using my mind to melt away the wall the same way my fingers would do when I touched it. It was caving inward with my thought as if my fingers were sinking into the wood like wax. My mom had come by and I showed her this ability in a very confessional tone as if I was exposing my “mutant power” to her for the first time. I remember her showing me that she was “abnormal” too, and had the ability to see through solid objects.

Don’t remember much after this.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/23/2006
Second Dream:
"Organ Depot"*

I was in some sort of hospital. (or so it seemed.) I was in an operating room, but I wasn’t the patient. There was a guy stretched out on the hospital bed, and a bunch of “doctors” going to work on him. It was obviously some type of surgery. Anyway, something was up with this guy’s anesthesia, and he kept trying to sit up on the bed. The docs just kept pushing him down, and then one of them broke out a rotary saw. Holding him down on the bed, they started splitting this guy’s chest open while he was obviously coming up out of the anesthesia. I was horrified with what was going on, so I ran out into the hallway. There were a few people in scrubs walking around, and the place really looked like an authentic hospital. But then I made the mistake of roaming around and trying to find the exit.

Every room I went into was more disturbing than the last. In one, there were these huge glass vats that stretched up to the ceiling. Inside these vats were skeletons, many of these brutally disfigured, some of them with flesh and innards streaming around in the yellowish liquid that filled the tubes. There were, what looked like, scientists tending to these vats, doing some sort of work on them. Whatever it was, it was barbaric, and I scrambled back out into the hall, again. I went from room to room looking for a way out, and this place was beginning to drive me insane. Another room had a bunch of stretchers scattered about where the dead were simply laying open, unattended. Another, much larger, room was filled with body bags, suspended from shelves like meat racks. There were hundreds of them in this room alone, some of them neglected and partially unzipped, exposing the decaying remains of whatever poor soul lay inside. A few of them were hardly even held in the leather sacks, gore dripping from exposed arms and legs as the cadavers hung halfway from the black bags. Again, there were people in scrubs walking around, tending to this disgusting inventory as if this was some sort of manufacturing plant - white walls and bright lights all around.

A bit panicked, I went up to one guy in particular that stood out from the rest. He was short, bald, probably mid-forties, and was wearing a more distinct pair of scrubs than everyone else. I asked him what the hell this place was, and he told me this was an “organ donor” facility, where “dead” people were stripped of their organs so they could be sold to the public. (I’d recently been watching a news story about how the Chinese had an organ donor program that would even take the organs from their prison inmates’ bodies after they’d been “executed,” but some of them before they even took their last breath. I’m pretty sure that prompted this dream.)

Anyway, this (pretty creepy) guy told me he would show me the way out. While we were going back through the room with all the rows of body bags, my disgust brought me to another level of awareness. What the hell was I doing here? This couldn’t be happening. This was all a dream.

I was absolutely fuckin Ecstatic when I realized I was only dreaming. So much so, that the first thing I did was strut through the rows of these body bags and workers, singing to myself and pimp slapping every scientist/worker I came across that had something to do with this barbaric facility:

(stride on up to the first person…)
“La la la, I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming” *SMACK!!!!*
(strut a little further down the row, to the next person…)
“La la la, I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming” *SMACK!!!!*

Hahaha. It was fuckin great.  ::chuckle:: 

Anyway, sooner or later I’d gotten tired of this place. I didn’t think spinning a new dream scene would be such a good idea, because I tend to wake up when I do that. So, I jumped up and flew straight through the ceiling. I came up into the hallway above me on (what I somehow new was) the first floor. I think I walked out the doors after that, but I don’t really remember.

Then I woke up.

*Dream 4:
"Return to the Organ Depot"*

 I was back in the “organ donor” facility from the second dream. Just being there brought me immediately to lucidity. I also noticed that the two cowboys from the last dream (3) were there, also, though I think they were wearing more modern clothes. I decided to have some fun with these guys and give them the same sort of scare I had. On a random note, I remember one of these guys taking a hit of acid because I told them this place was like a museum and we were going to see a lot of really trippy shit. Haha.

Anyway, I ended up meeting up with the short, bald guy that I was talking to, the first time, and he acted as sort of a guide to take these guys around through the facility. I let him know that one of them was tripping, and he took a few steps to make his “presentation” more ominous and dramatic, being a pretty good sport about it and putting on a really disturbing show for the newcomers.

So we spent most of the dream just kinda roaming around and scaring the hell out of these guys with what this facility was all about. The one that took the acid was speechless, and had this  :Eek:  expression plastered on his face the whole time. Haha. At one point, the sober cowboy (they were brothers) decided to get in on the joke. We ended up “losing” him during the little tour. He brother, tripping balls, started to get worried. _Really_ worried.

Sooner or later, I had lost my lucidity, but I was still aware of the fictitious nature of this facility, and the joke we were playing on the trippin cowboy. The short, bald “guide” told him that his brother was on the “organ donor program,” and he was being “taken care of.” Haha. Man, did homeboy freak out after that one.  ::rolllaugh:: 

I think he started running through the halls screaming for his brother. We followed him back to the room with all the suspended body bags and one of the employees told him which bag his brother was in. He then ran to the bag and unzipped it. His brother’s partially naked and blood-soaked body slid halfway out of the bag and dangled there in front of him.

He lost it and started wailing and screaming “no! no! no!” and all that but, about 10 seconds later, his brother looks and says something like “HAHAAA!! GOTCHA!!!” lmfao. It was a riot.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/28/2006
Dream 1:
“Payback”*

I was working in a call center again. CQ and one of his brothers were in this one, as well as some guy named Masude. (sp) They have a friend named Masude, IRL, but this guy definitely didn’t look like him. Anyway, this kid Masude and I were had no problems in the dream, for a while. It was payday and I had a bunch of bills to pay. I forgot what the details were, but Masude had asked me for something. Some sort of information that I didn’t really think mattered at the time.

Later that day, I’d gone to check my money online and I noticed that my entire bank account had been wiped out. I went to talk to Masude, but he was nowhere to be found. I then went to talk to one of my supervisors to find out where he was(who were all supervisors at my current job) and began to get all emotional while telling him what was going on, because I was in a really bad situation. He pulled me into a conference room with another super, and it seems that they were already talking about Masude before I’d come in. 

It seems Masude had walked off the job just a few minutes before I brought up my missing money. I was enraged to no end. They said that somehow, he’d used their computer system to hack my bank account and that he was “one smart SOB,” and that they would do whatever they could to track him down and get the money back. So here I was, dead broke and about to lose everything because I had about $2000 worth of bills due.

I was making my way home when I decided to stop by CQ and his brothers’ house. They were good friends with Masude, and I was going to try to get in touch with him through them. I pulled up and saw CQ’s brother D standing outside on his drive way. I got out and was like “Yo, where the fuck is Masude?”
D looked at me with a bit of surprise on his face and said “He should be here any minute, actually. I just called him.” I said “Well that fucker raided my account and owes me a shit load of money.” (apparently I had about $16,000 in my account.)

D’s surprised turned into a smirk, as if he pitied me if I had plans on calling out Masude. Shortly afterward, this sleek-looking black car pulls up next to the driveway. Much nicer than what I knew Masude was driving before. He rolled down his window as D was getting in the passenger side and said to me something like “Yo thanks for the cash,” or something.

I was so pissed. 

I lifted the front of my shirt and flashed the handle of a pistol in my pants. Masude was like “Bitch, please.” He reached down next to him, pulling out an AR-15 assault rifle and leaning it out the window toward me. (Their whole crew has a shit load of guns, IRL, so this all played out pretty well) There was nothing I could do, so I held my tongue. They sped off, laughing.

I began walking home, vexed as all hell. On the way home (don’t know why I was walking and not driving) I heard tires screeching behind me. They were rolling up on me quick with what looked like the intention of doing a drive-by. I ducked into someone’s garage the first time they rolled passed, and I could see they were turning back around, down the street.  The garage I was in had a dirt bike inside. I jumped on and kick started it, flying out of the garage and down the street away from them. They chased me down a familiar, Lake Mary road that I had been taking back home. I was able to stay ahead of them, though, and when I got to a certain section where I used to ride my old dirt bike behind the houses next to my neighborhood, I jumped off road and took the trails, slipping out of sight because they couldn’t follow in the car. I was hoping I would lose them, as I didn’t know if D knew where I lived or not.

Later that night, I was in my room at the computer, and was getting ready for bed, still heated about what happened that day. It wasn’t long before I heard Masude and D outside of my bedroom window. Obviously they’d found me and were talking trash from outside. I wasn’t about to be imprisoned in my own house, so I grabbed my gun and walked outside.

This part got kind of hazy, but we were standing outside. I don’t remember if we were talking about anything, or if they were just kinda _there_. Whatever the case, sooner or later, D’s big brother CQ shows up. They all used to split a big, beat up Dodge Ram they called “The Tank,” and CQ was driving that, except it looked much more like a tank, actually. His on-again, off-again ex was with him, also. There was a massive stereo system inside that was bumping Three-Six Mafia, or something. He stepped out of a side-panel door of “the Tank,” as if it were a minivan, or a small military vehicle, and had an assault rifle in his hand. He was there to back his brother up.
 This dream happened 2 wake-ups ago, so I can’t really remember it what triggered it, but sometime about here, I became lucid. A few of my neighborhood friends were now standing around also. The situation changed immediately, and I was no longer intimidated by the other group, and of course, the money didn't matter, anymore because I knew I was dreaming. I started verbally attacking them and whatnot, especially CQ, because he was the only one I could see had a weapon. It seemed that he was so surprised at my sudden lack of nervousness that he didn’t know what to make of it. He’d actually begun to back up toward his “truck” as I walked in his direction. I was telling him about how his little (big) gun was useless against me and could tell he was so confused he didn’t know what to think. By the time I stopped in front of him, he was already halfway in his truck, backing in through the side door with assault rifle in hand. I stopped about 2 feet in front of him and was staring him down as his brother and Masude watched. No one knew what the fuck was up with me, and were just kind of stunned.

I then smirked at CQ and said “Tell you what. I’ll give you a free shot,” and patted my chest. He was like “….what?” I said something like “Go ahead…no sense in bringing out the big guns if you’re not going to use them, right? So shoot. I just want to make a point.”

He looked at his brother like “?” but then shrugged his shoulders and grinned. He aimed the gun up at me, the barrel about 12 inches away from my chest, and opened fire. He spit the entire banana clip at me at point blank range. But he was hit with shock and fear as every single bullet ricocheted off of my chest and flew back around him, scattering in all directions and ripping into his truck and even demolishing his stereo equipment, which sputtered and sparked and struggled to keep playing the song. (Hell yeah. Just in time for the opening of the new Superman movie.  ::goodjob2::  )

Everyone was in awe.

D, Masude and CQ all hauled ass out of there. I could hear the gangsta rap thumping in CQ’s “Tank” as they were leaving my neighborhood, and I used my last bit of lucidity to change it to the group Sublime, laughing and bobbing my head to the song “Summertime” blaring from their vehicle as they sped off. 
Hahaha. Good shit.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07-07-2006*

Damn. Went to sleep with the intention of completing the lucid task. I had a dream where I was in a house, by myself. It was the middle of the night and every now and then I would hear noises around the house, and I'd get up and start checking around for anything/anybody. It was pretty creepy, doing so. One time or another I found that when I went into the living room of this house there were a bunch of my friends there sitting around playing video games like they owned the place. I forgot why this was so strange, that they were there, but it was. 

Sooner or later, I realized I was dreaming. I don't think there was anything in particular that triggered it, I was just standing around the house and became lucid.
I stopped for a minute and gathered my thoughts (which I'm going to start doing from now on when I can think about it.) I was wondering what to do with my lucidity and actually had to really stop and think before I remembered the task (even though I went to sleep dead-set on completing it.)

So I needed to get out into traffic. I immediately walked through the nearest wall to me, but wound up in another room. This room had a window and I started walking toward the window. I could see that it was night outside, and I figured that would be more of a problem than anything else, so I tried to change it to day, as I got closer. It didn't work. I thought about spinning a new scene but didn't want to lose my lucidity or wake up. So, I ran forward and jumped through the window. 
Unforunately, while jumping through the window, I think I lost my lucidity. I don't remember anything else from that dream after about that point.

==================================================  ====

*07/25/2006
"Lucid Sparring"*

Had a pretty interesting LD last night, but it was early-on during the night, so most of it is gone.
Not sure what led up to this point, but I was walking through the aisles of a grocery store when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I don’t really think there was a cue or anything, I just knew it. At first, I continued walking, repeating to myself “I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming” in my mind to keep myself aware of that fact. I was looking around at the different things on the shelves, leaning in close to them to check out all the detail. 

I then remembered that I wanted to get some practice with making myself more comfortable in the lucid state, just to see if I could hold it longer if I wasn’t running around doing a lot of action. I sat down on the tile floor, Indian-style and began to relax as if I were meditating. I closed my eyes for only a second, but figured that might be a bad idea, so I opened them again, just kinda sitting there with my head bowed, focusing on solidifying my lucidity. It seemed to work, to a point, everything became much more vivid and realistic. Whatever haze was there, when I’d first gained lucidity, was now completely gone, and there was absolutely no distinction between the waking world, and the dream.

As I was sitting there, taking a moment to stare at my hands which didn’t seem distorted, except that the contours of my fingertips were much more magnified and detailed, some guy came walking up to me and got my attention. I can’t remember what we were talking about, but I think he asked what I was doing or something like that. As I was talking to him, I kept repeating in the back of my head “I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming. This is all a dream. I’m dreaming, etc.” Sooner or later, the guy asked me if I wanted to spar or something. Can’t remember exactly how it began, but I got back up on my feet and we started sparring.

I was pulling off some pretty dope moves while fighting this guy, one of which was; I jumped toward him with a straight-on flying kick at his face, which he blocked with his forearm, I then bounced off of his arm, hovering in the air slightly like Cloud does in Advent Children while blocking with his sword, for about 2 seconds. Then, spinning my body around immediately after my kick was deflected, still in mid-air, I snuck in a rotating kick to the side of his head with the back of my opposite foot, flipping him sideways through one of the shelves beside us before I landed on my feet again.

So, the fight went on for a little while, without losing one tiny bit of the realism, but THEN, I’d noticed that my auto-suggestion: “This is a dream, this is a dream” had morphed into “Man I hope I don’t wake up. I have to keep from waking up.” As soon as I fell into this frame of mind, while squaring off with the guy again to go another round, I woke up.

I find that very interesting, though. The next time I’m lucid, I’m going to continue with my “I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming” repetition so that I can engrave it into my conscious mind. Hopefully it will stay with me throughout the dream, like it did this time. I’m going to try to make sure that Waking Up doesn’t even creep into my head, though, because it seems to kill the dream every time I think of it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/01/2006
Dream One:
“I Think Nana’s Lost It.”*

One was this weird dream about Cierra, her mom’s grandma (who everyone calls Nana), and some girl I was with that wasn’t Cierra’s mom. Anyway, the four of us were sitting around in Cierra’s grandma’s house and she was really sick or something. She was also a bit crazy. I’m relaxing on this chair next to her grandma’s bed and Cierra, her grandma and the girl that wasn’t Cierra’s real mom, but seemed to have taken her place as her grandma’s daughter, were lying on the bed, just spending some quality time.

So anyway, Nana started rambling on about something about not wanting their little moment to end. She was going on and on about it, and I’d figured she was just a little depressed. She then seemed to come across this idea that caused her to get up out of bed and go make three cups of tea or something.

She came back, got back in the bed and gave the cups to Cierra and the girl I was with, and kept one for herself and was like “Now drink up you two,” as she was settling in. As she took her own drink, Cierra and ‘my girl,’ were just about to drink theirs. Then, under her breath, Nana said something like “ah, to think. We’ll be able to spend the rest of our lives together in this bed.” She was smiling happily. Too happily.

This caught my attention and obviously the attention of the chick I was with. She straightened up real quick and took Cierra’s cup out of her hand, putting her own down before she drank it also. Nana was obviously stunned. She started screaming “No! You’re supposed to drink it! You have to! Nooo! Drink It! You Must!!!” 
I stood up out of the chair and the “girl” scooped up Cierra, pulling her off of the bed as they backed up toward me. 

Nana had obviously put poison in all three cups. She’d wanted the moment to last forever, and it would have, but it was ruined. She began to convulse on the bed, grabbing the sheets and choking between screams. The three of us held each other, as it as actually pretty horrible to watch. But, even worse, her choking began to turn into fits of laughter, still gasping and gagging, her eyes bulging in their sockets. The laughter then turned demonic, growing louder and louder, still choking. The three of us were all becoming more and more freaked out, Nana’s body started to twist and contort with her spasms, her chest heaving upward toward the ceiling as if she was possessed and the devil himself was about to tear out of her ribcage. It was then that I told myself “Whoooaaahh!! I Need to Wake the fuck Up!”  And I did. 

It was that strange, instinctual lucidity that doesn’t come on until I’m in sensory overload from something that is just too friggin creepy to deal with, and my brain wants out. I couldn’t have stayed in that dream, if I wanted to, because the very second I realized I was dreaming, I was ejected from it on instinct. 

After a while I went back to bed.

==================================================

*08/02/2006
Dream Two:*

Then there was a party at Nitrixx’s house. There were a lot of people there, and we were all _Really_ fucked up. I was so fucked up, in the dream that I puked all over my shirt and pissed all over my jeans, simply because the world was spinning so damn much and I couldn’t find the bathroom. (which was fucking Embarassing  :Sad:  ) Luckily no one saw my “accident” because I had wandered into the back room. I saw the bed and (as usually happens when I’m FUBAR and there is a bed in sight) I passed the hell out. I don’t remember passing out, in the dream, but it only makes sense.

Then had a false awakening. I was like “damn, that dream sucked,” as I’m looking around all groggily, trying to focus my eyes. It was then that I noticed I was still in my clothes. Not only that, but they were still soaked with piss and puke and I’m like “WHAT THE FUCK!”  ::listenup:: 

I noticed that the room was different from mine, as it came into focus. It was still Nitrixx's room, and that was when  I realized I was still dreaming. All of this happened really late in the night though (I know because I’d gotten up like twice before, during the night) and so I decided to wake myself up because I was worried about being late for work. (Well…that and the fact that I didn’t like the feeling of being covered in my own piss and vomit. >.> )

So I woke up.
It was only about 3:30. So I’m like “aight” and went back to sleep.

Fell back into the same dream, though the party was gone and I was wearing dry clothes. (Thank God.) I wasn’t lucid this time. Joe (Nitrixx) and I were just shooting the shit, really, and Todd was there. At on time, Todd and I left to go to the store, and we were skateboarding through the city (I don’t actually own a skateboard) Later, Joe replaced Todd and we were walking, instead. Out of nowhere, Joe’s like “Oh shit, I’m getting some of that” and walks into the grass toward an apartment complex beside us. Some guy was putting carts full of packaged food out in his lawn for people to just come by and pick up, for some odd, unknown reason, so we stocked up on shit and went back to Joe’s.

Joe had a huge dog, like a rottweiler, at his house (which is fucking hilarious because, in real life, he has a miniature pinscher that’s about 9inches tall. Rofl.) We pretty much spent the rest of the dream spinning and scratching records.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/14/2006
Dream One:
"Superlucidman"*

I was in some old town with a girl, and a few friends. There was a lot that had gone on before my first few memories of this dream, something that I think had to do with me using powers, subconsciously. Anyway, we were in this town that seemed to have a history of being constantly raided by “treasure hunters” and bandits. There was something (or a lot of something) hidden away within the mountains and desert which the town was built upon. We’d made friends with a few of the townspeople, one of which was this _really_ attractive, short-haired chick, (that looked a lot like THIS picture of Jessica Alba) and were being invited to this major event at this absolutely incredible theater, or casino, or something. I don’t remember what kind of building was, but I know it was like 20 floors high, with a large column cut down the center of the building, from roof to floor, so that you could be on any level and, from the inside balconies, see any other floor in the cylindrical building. The entire place was decorated in ivory, gold, and white paint. An _enormous_ chandelier hung from the roof, stretching halfway down the length of the middle area, toward the floor, a few stories away from the ground.

We were walking up a staircase to get into this building, a staircase that scaled up the side of a canyon, into the mountains. It was very narrow, but people were very patiently filing up toward the door.  I was waiting to get in the door, looking out over this grand view while slowly moving up a few steps, when I realized I was dreaming. Again, there was no real cue. I was just suddenly aware I was dreaming. (That has been happening a lot more often, lately, which is good.  ::cooler::  ) So I kept repeating to myself “I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming” as I continued on up the steps. When I got to the top of the stairs, I let my friends go ahead of me and I leaned against the wall near the doorway, taking a moment to still myself and try to solidify the dream (which I noticed was a little hazy.) I started looking down at my hands which seemed pretty normal (as my hands usually do in dreams) except that the contours were very vivid and exaggerated, waving around just a little bit as if I were tripping. My focus on this brought the rest of the world, in my peripherals, completely clear. When I stopped looking at my hands, I felt grounded to the dream to such a degree that I didn’t have to continue to remind myself that I was dreaming. (which is something I’d been intending to do, so I’m glad it worked. Heh)

I caught up to my friends and we sat down at one of the tables on a high level of the building. A show started but I can’t remember what the hell it was about. I remember thinking to myself that I felt kind of like Clark Kent, because I knew I was dreaming, and had all of this “superhuman” potential, but I was keeping it low-key, because I was really enjoying the dream, as it was. 

Then, after a while, (inevitably) something sudden happened, like an explosion. Thieves were flooding the entire building with water, from the bottom up, trying to terrorize the townsfolk into giving them information that would lead them to whatever was buried around here. It was utter chaos of course, people screaming, panicking, falling over balconies and through crumbling wooden decks, landing in the water that was rushing in, hundreds of feet below. I think the floor under our table split apart or something, because, the next thing I remember was my date falling all the way down into the water that was rushing in. I remember diving down through the debris after her, the many tiers of the building whizzing up passed my body, before landing in the water, which only came up to about my shoulders.

It was then that our identities seemed to change into actual Superman characters. When I started looking around, I felt as if I was actually looking for Lois, instead of whoever my previous date was. (even throughout this change, I never really forgot I was dreaming, longer than a couple of seconds at a time.) When I found her, (can't remember if she looked like Lois or not) one of the thieves was pointing his gun at her back. When he fired, I dove in that direction with my arm out, catching the bullet in my palm just before splashing back into the water. For some strange reason, though, she was still hit. I think she died, actually. I remember coming up out of the water and seeing her dead and being like “WTF?! I CAUGHT IT!!” Before I could do anything about it, though the thieves did something to drain the water back through the underwater tunnels that snaked all through the mountains. I could feel myself getting sucked into a current. I tried to fly out, but couldn’t, getting pulled further under and toward a narrow hole. 

Being in this water, and knowing it was a dream, the thought of underwater creatures crept into my mind (I just went swimming at Blue Springs over the weekend, and had a feeling that a “water dream” wasn’t going to be far away, since it’s been so long since I swam in that kind of environment.) Before I knew it, the water was littered with alligators. I ended up smacking into one that I couldn’t see, because the water was so dark, and it turned around and snapped at me, so we started fighting underwater while this current sucked us into the hole. 

I lost lucidity for only a moment because the situation was getting so intense, and I almost started to freak out about not being able to breathe as this tunnel was completely filled with water, with no end in sight. Then I remembered again, “oh yeah, I’m dreaming.” I quit tangling with the alligator and began to head in the direction the current was taking me. I then sped up, sort of “flying underwater,” shooting through the tunnel like a torpedo, toward the light that I could begin to see up ahead. (to stay focused, I actually imagined what Superman would look like flying through such a tunnel, remembering the clip from the new movie that shows him flying really fast through a dark, narrow tunnel. My visualization was so strong that I actually saw a ghost image of him, in front of me, leading the way.)

I came out in the river that sat outside the town. And I was pretty pissed. It only took me seconds to fly back to the theater/casino place. The short-haired chick from the beginning was dressed like a warrior, now and was actually taking on some of the bad guys. From what I remember, she was pretty badass, too. The thief DCs were actually calling me Superman when I showed back up. (though I never thought to look at myself and see if I actually looked like him.) I ripped through the group of thieves like nothing, taking them all out one by one, not having to dodge any of their bullets because...well...I was _Superman_.   ::cooler:: 

Much later (this freakin dream stretched on forever. Must have been the melatonin.) after I’d lost lucidity again, there was some romance building up between me and this chick, but it was always awkward because she felt like she would have been disrespecting her new/lost friend, Lois, by getting with me. We were actually on the verge of having sex one night when she started having second thoughts because of this. It sucked but hey, I can respect that. So even though the chemistry stayed there throughout the rest of the dream, nothing really came of it.

 There was one more attack on the town for their treasure and I was instantly lucid again. The fighter chick kept saying she wanted to help, but this time the bandits had high-tech weaponry; lasers, droids, all kinds of shit. So I convinced her to stay out of it. The fight was in this wide-open, but underground, cavern. There were a bunch of machines that were drilling through the rock with lasers, trying to find out where this (whatever it was) was buried. There was this weapon that they threw out toward me that was curled up in a ball. I tried to use the heat-vision to melt whatever it was, but I couldn’t get the whole lasers-coming-out-of-the-eyes thing right. The ball unraveled itself and turned into this long, metal snake. I’m not sure what it’s purpose was but it was a nasty looking sum-bitch, so I didn’t want to find out. As it followed me around the cavern, I flew over to one of the lasers that was doing the digging, ripped it up out of the ground and swung it over in the direction of the snake, slicing it into sections with the laser.

There was even more after that, but I don’t remember

*Dream Two:*

I then had another lucid dream where some guys car-jacked me and put me in the backseat. When I’d realized I was dreaming I kept telling them that they couldn’t hurt me, because I was dreaming. At one point, they both pointed their guns back at me to shoot and I just calmly grabbed the barrels and took them out of their hands. I think they ended up jumping out of the car and running away. Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09-01-2006
"Jason Returns"*

Some girl and I were driving down a back-road somewhere, at night. If I remember correctly, I looked in the rear-view mirror and happened to see Jason sitting in the backseat. The second I saw him, he lunged forward and started trying to attack us from behind. I think the girl was driving, because I was trying to fend him off from the front seat, grabbing his arm as he tried to stab us with his knife. The struggle in the car caused us to slide off the road and crash into the trees that were along side it. I’m pretty sure we were knocked “unconscious” after the crash because I remember “coming to” (I use quotations because I’m sure losing consciousness in dreams is illusory) and it being dawn. The first thing I thought about was Jason attacking, so I started looking around for him, immediately. I looked out the window and saw him, strangely, just walking away into the woods, knife in hand, completely ignoring us.

The car was a complete wreck, so the girl and I started walking down this road way out in B.F.E. (“Butt-Fuckin Egypt,” for those not familiar with the term. Haha.) After a few miles, we came to this HUGE plantation-type house in the middle of nowhere. There were a lot of people living in this house, most of them around our age, and they took us in. We made a lot of friends there.

Nightfall came again and, before I knew it, old Jason was back. I first caught a glimpse of him walking across a doorway or something, in some dark, random hall. At first we were all being the victims as he was trying to just kill however many of us “humans” as he could (I don’t remember anyone dying.) It was around this time that I realized I was dreaming. I rushed Jason and began attacking the hell out of him with punches and kicks, ducking and dodging the swipes from his knife. Kicking his ass all around the room. I ended off with a nice combination of kicks that set him up near one wall and finished with a jump kick that sent him flying backward out of the window of like the 5th floor of this house. Having had my fun, I realized how he seemed to come and go with nightfall, so, I tested a theory and focused on the night, turning it into day time. When I looked out the window, Jason was heading off down the road, into the woods again, away from us.

During the day, fading in an out of lucidity, I remember telling people about the previous Jason lucid dream I had, and even about the strange coincidence of having the dream before having to take Cierra to her school because she missed the bus, the next day, and her school being named “Crystal Lake.” (Which is, of course, the setting of the Jason movies) After a while, feeling strong lucidity again, having been doing stuff like looking at my hands throughout the day, (in the dream) I got tired of going with the flow, and decided to have some more fun. 

I looked at the sky outside and focused again, watching it change as I made the day melt into night. No sooner did the sky grow dark than I saw the large black silhouette roaming through the hallways. He was back, just as I’d expected. I hid behind a doorframe as Jason came stalking into a room where a bunch of us were (earlier) sitting around talking. Some of the people started freaking out and then I came up and rushed Jason from behind and we started fighting again. I kept kicking his ass and he kept trying to slice me, but I was just too fast for him. Suddenly the lucid task popped into my head, even though the last day for it was yesterday, and I thought about how I wished I’d ripped his heart out, last time I dreamed of fighting him, to complete the task, but didn't. So, not wanting the miss the chance, in the middle of a punch combination, I suddenly stiffened my fingers straight into a knife-handed strike formation and jabbed them straight into his chest, feeling them tear through his soiled leather jacket, his flesh and bone. Inside, I curled my fingers into a fist and yanked them back out.

Buuuuuut (there’s always a “but.”) I found out that he had _no_ heart. When I opened my fist there was nothing but a strange ball of bright white light. It was like his soul or something. I sat there wondering what the hell to do with it. My first impulse was to just eat it, (don’t ask me why)  but I decided against it, somehow getting the feeling that I didn’t want Jason Voorhees’s soul rattling around inside of me. Call me crazy.  :tongue2: 

Can’t remember what I did with it, but I remember turning night into day again, so I think it just disappeared along with Jason’s body.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/07/2006*

Well, I've been sick as a dog for the past two days, but I guess all of my screwed-up sleeping patterns were good for lucidity, because I had 2-3 lucids last night. My recall took a hell of a hit, though, since I can hardly remember them.

*Dream One:
"Smash 'n Grab"*

In the first dream (that I remember) Todd and I were in some jewelry store, just kinda browsing around and looking at their shit. Out of nowhere, Todd gets the idea that he wants to steal a huge necklace/bracelet set that was on display in one of the vertical cases, as a gift for his girl. At first I didn't approve, but I could see on his face that it meant a lot to him. After thinking it over, I'm like "Alright. I'm in. GO!"

Without another word he spins around and shatters the case with his fist, snatching the chain and bracelet. We both bolt out of the store and through the rear service hallways of the mall. We knew security was after us, so we decided we should split up, as we were running.

It was around this time I realized I was dreaming. I told Todd to pass me the jewelry, because I knew I could get out without getting caught, now that I was lucid. He threw them to me and headed down another hallway, to the internal staircase, heading for the streets. I kept straight, running toward the door that lead to the outer staircase. I charged the door with my shoulder, being on about the fourth or fifth floor of this huge mall. Not even breaking stride, instead of pivoting into a spiral, down the staircase to my right, I jumped straight over the banister. My body launched over the sidewalk a couple of stories down, trying to reach the opposite side of the road in one, huge, leap from the balcony, but I could tell I was coming up short. I was falling straight down toward the busy street, but then I focused my mind on controlling my fall, and the world slowed down around me, stretching a moment into seconds as I took aim at an oncoming car. Instead of landing in the street, I landed right on the roof of the passing car, hopping off of it and clearing the other lane, landing on the sidewalk I'd been aiming at before. (It's been a _long_ time since I've slowed time down that much, in an LD.)

The cops showed up just as I touched down and I was instantly sprinting through the streets, running in a weaving pattern in and out of traffic as more and more officers were coming in from all directions. I jumped upon the trunk of another car and leaped from car to car, slowing time in my mind again, to keep my long leaps accurate, staying out of the cops' reach. I could see Todd, and he was manuevering up the fire escape of another building, obviously trying to get off the streets, now. I ran over to the nearest side of the building he was ascending and jumped up, grabbing the outside railing of the second floor, pulling myself up. I then stood on the second floor balcony, and jumped to the third, repeating the process until I was on the same roof Todd was, just as he was climbing up from the ladder, on another side. This is about where I forgot I was dreaming. I gave him the jewels back and we split up again, but I"m not all to sure what happened after that.


*Dream Two:*

There was then a scene change, or another dream where we were in an alley, somewhere, and there was a big guy doing something behind a chainlink fence. We passed him and he started talking shit, and some how or another we ended up fighting. At some point during the fight I realized I was dreaming. The guy picked up some PVC pipe, and I did the same. Even though I was lucid for a minute, I was still getting stuck in that attack-lag I get every now and then, when I'm fighting in my dreams. The cool thing about it was; Usually, when my fist slows down like that, as if I'm trying to punch underwater, the impact it makes when I hit the target causes no pain to my enemy. This time, though, I was able to power through that and, even though the end of the pole I was fighting with was slowing down, I would pull harder into the attack and conncect with the force I was intending to. Basically, it was like the world just entering slow-mo before each powerful hit. It was tight. 


*Dream Three:*

Don't know how I got there, but the next thing I know, I'm in someone's bedroom. I'm pretty sure it wasn't mine, though. Was I floating? I think I was floating. Anyway, sooner or later, I knew I was dreaming. I wanted to get out of this room so I could roam around. I think _that's_ why I was floating, because I was trying to fly out, but I can't be sure. Whatever the case, I couldn't find a way out of this room, so I decided to try spinning (which I also haven't done in a while.) I spun around a bit, trying to change the scene, but I couldn't seem to get enough rotation, because I was still floating, so every turn I was trying to make was like trying to turn around really fast while (of course) underwater.

I managed to spin fast a few times, and ended back up in the same room.

After the last time I spun around, I woke up in another dream scene, I can't remember what it was though.

Although I do remember a short sequence involving two guys breaking out of prison. They climbed over the fence, one of them with a rocket launcher over his shoulder, taking aim as he got to the top of the fence and firing off a round into the public streets. The whole thing had a very GTA feel to it.

*09/07/2006
(continued)*

Whoa, I just remembered an addition to *Dream Three* from my last entry. It's now 2 days later. This has been the longest time between having a dream and remembering it (especially a lucid) that I've experienced so far. Anyway, while I was lucid, in the strange bedroom place, trying to get out, I remember doing a DBZ style "power-up," trying to blast my way out of the room (which, of course, looks something like this :smiley: 



But, I didn't really feel focused. There was some doubt as to whether or not it would work, in the back of my mind, and so I ended up causing no damage to the room, whatsoever. Not even scorching the walls. It was after that, that I tried spinning.

==================================================  ===

*09/12/2006*

DAMNIT. Completely lost a lucid dream, last night. Had some calea before bed and my dreams were all long and vivid, but I can't believe how bad my recall is after a night of such heavy dreaming.

I remember kicking ass on some go-kart track.

Then being in some sort of tunnel that was the setting of some kinda of dangerous game (I think I was lucid in this one. Not sure.)

Another one where I was playing some high-tech video game with a full-scale sniper rifle as the controller.

Being in a highschool and making (REALLY good) friends with this adorable spanish chick. I KNOW I was lucid some time during this dream. I even remember trying to keep myself calm so that I wouldn't wake up, and being surprised at how long my lucidity was lasting. I'm not sure if I did anything special with it, but if I think of anything, I'll update. Anyway, later in that dream, there was a lot of chemistry between myself and this girl and we were flirting alot. There was also a time where I went to secure a spot at a desk next to hers, went back out of the class room to go get my stuff, and got stuck/lost, wandering aimlessly between connected classrooms through brown doors because I couldn't find the doors that led into the hallway, instead of another class room.

There was a party after the school or something. A costume party if I'm not mistaken, because the girl had her face painted all red. I was in the bathroom getting ready and she passed me and got my attention, then showed me that she had chalk all over the ass of her black jeans and started walking off, to go change. I came up behind her and started messing with her some, slipping my arms around her waist as we walked down the hall. She giggled something, suggestively, about "having to get out of these pants" and, the last thing I remember was undoing her belt with my fingers, yanking it out through the loops and starting to take her pants off while we were hanging all over each other, in the hall.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/21/2006
"Stetson / Zombie Attack"*

Had some b-6.
First thing I remember was being at the "Heads vs Feds" debate, on the legalization of marijuana, that I'd gone to last night. (Because of the architecture, I made it a point to remember that this would be an interesting place to induce in a dream. Never thought it would happen the same night. Heh.) It was Stetson University, but I think it was in a gymnasium (which I’ve never seen) instead of the Hall, where it was irl. Todd was there, David C was there, and I think JD was there, also. I remember asking a question to the speakers, but I don't think it came out right, and I ended up having to clarify because people were getting the wrong idea of my position.
Sooner or later, (after what seemed like a _while_,) we ended up leaving. I forgot exactly where we were going, but I was in one of the back seats. Wherever it was we were going was out in the woods or the boonies, or something. Or maybe it was just a sort of park with a lot of trees, I dunno.

But, as we were on our way, and I'm not sure how it happened but, I realized I was dreaming. My first thought was to tell all the guys that I was with. I spoke up suddenly from the backseat and said "Hey, guess what, guys? I'm dreaming." For some reason I almost felt compelled to say "_We're_ dreaming," but I realized that would only complicate things. Haha. I got no response, anyway. The guys just kept on driving/riding, staring off into the night.

As we were passing a small house, (or campus building, I dunno) I happened to catch a glimpse of a figure sitting in a lawn chair, under a streetlamp – more of a silhouette, actually. He was leaning back, casually, one leg elevated so that the ankle sat perched upon the other knee, with an air of sophistication, wearing a bent, wide-brimmed hat. Hanging from one hand, I could see the four, bladed, digits of a gloved Freddy Krueger. He simply gazed at us silently as we drove by. (Hahah. Figures. With all the Jason dreams I’ve been having lately, looks like somebody got jealous. Lol.) I say to myself that I’d rather not let him creep too much into my dream. Everything was incredibly vivid, at this point, and I really didn’t feel like dealing with him. (Even though I’ve already said it’d be fun to fight him, in another thread, not long ago. Oh well, maybe next time I see him.  :Boxing:  )

So we drove a little further and stopped somewhere in a wooded area of what I felt was probably a public park, somewhere, and got out of the van. From out of nowhere, as we were walking toward wherever we were going, zombies began simply showing up among the trees.  ::roll::  (Maybe my subconscious was trying to compensate for the fact that I was still trying to keep Freddy out of my head. Heh.) Anyway, lucid, I’m about ready to whoop-ass on the zombies all hand to hand, expecting my “friends” to be doing the same but, all of a sudden, they (my friends) take off and start running like lil bitches!  ::?: 

I’m like “WTF!” I didn’t really want to sit here “alone” in the middle of the zombie-infested woods – even though I knew I was dreaming. So, instead of taking out the zombies with my fists and feet, I did a few quick movements and started blasting at them with energy from my hands, running after my friends and trying to keep with them as they thought of nothing but escape.

As I’m weaving through the woods, running after the group, I kept losing sight of them, behind the trees. It would be as if they would disappear behind one tree and reappear behind others. It got so disorienting, at one point, that I noticed there were actually doubles, and even _triples_ of my friends zig-zagging through the trees, that I was trying to keep up with, while still conjuring up bright orange blasts of light from my palms and frying the undead as I ran, more and more zombies coming out of the woodwork. I knew that if I didn’t find a way to find single, static, versions of my friends, I’d probably lose them completely, and so I took off into the air to get an aerial view, at first using high fourty-something ft leaps to clear a few trees at a time – landing and taking off again, repeatedly, before actually trying to fly, level. I was surprised at how easy it was to stay right above the treetops, when I started flying. What was really tight was, during my search and without conscious effort on my part (or at least that I can remember) a small radar icon appeared in my field of view, with 3 red blips on the “screen.” I flew directly to those beacons and dropped down into a tree, crouched down in the limbs, in the dark until I was able to actually see my three friends heading toward me. I jumped down and met up with them as they came together. 

I ended up losing lucidity around this time and, the next thing I remember, we were back at my house. Only it was my house in Canterbury, not where I’m living now. (Why are _so many_ of my dreams taking place in my old neighborhood?? I’m sure there is a reason. Just dunno what it is. Maybe it’s because it’s the time period when my most fond and/or unusual memories are centered around. Dunno.) Anyway, we were all walking in from the truck, having just gotten back out the woods/park place. As we’re filing in the door, into my room, I turn around to see that, following my three friends, were all of their doubles and triples that were confusing the shit out of me, when we were running through the woods.  ::roll::  I was instantly lucid again, having remembered everything that just took place, moments ago, after seeing all of these copies. Already annoyed with all of the tricks my mind has been trying to play on me, throughout this dream, I simply started fighting the entire group of twins/triplets, in my tiny-ass room; punching, kicking, slamming one of them through my mirrored-closet door, etc. The last thing I remember was going at it like 9 vs. 1 with these DCs, before the dream faded out.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/25/2006
Dream Three*
In the last dream, the first thing I could remember was being one of the TMNT. Pretty sure I was Leo we were on a long NYC street with tall buildings on either side. It was night time, and everything looked as detailed as a live-action movie, but the background and atmosphere were colored like a surreal CGI movie. At the far end of this long street, what seemed to be miles away, was a massive, red, Japanese-styled building that towered into the sky. The four of us took off toward the building, using combinations of all types of ninja moves to get from here to there; climbing fire escapes, jumping rooftop to rooftop, wall running high over the city street – all kinds of cool shit.(It was kinda like the trailer for the new CGI movie) Finally, I stopped at the edge of the last rooftop on the block, looking out over a long field which separated us from the Japanese building that was lighting up the night like a huge Vegas casino. 

I stood there looking at the sky, which was a sort of neon purple, when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. The first thing I did was try to think of what to do. I’d new I planned on doing _something_, but what was it? I figured I’d have some fun while I was thinking, though, so I dove straight off of the top of the building, holding my fists down in front of me and speeding toward the ground. I broke through the earth and burrowed deep into the rocks below. As I was traveling through the ground, I suddenly remembered what it was I was trying to do. The Task! I have to get to the Crossroads! I wasn’t about to risk teleporting, so I figured my best bet would be to fly there.

I changed direction and arced back upward, busting back up through the ground and streaking straight up into the (still nighttime) sky, leaving a long trail of dust behind me. When I broke through the cloud-cover, it was still the dead of night. I could see the stars above and all the clouds were below me. As I was flying, I thought about the Crossroads. I remembered that it’s usually (always?) daytime there. Turning night into day would be my best bet. So, using the clouds below me as a veil, I shot myself straight down toward them, still holding my fists down below me like Superman - flying probably as fast as I’ve ever flown, but aimed straight down.

As I broke through the clouds, I could see the ground, and it was instantly day time. I was soaring down out of the heavens like a meteor and I could see that there was nothing but vast desert coming rushing up toward me. In the dead center of this desert, I could see the large grey disc. It was the reception area of the Crossroads. More details began coming into view as I plunged out of the sky…

….And, of course, just as I was beginning to thinking about landing on the grey stone surface, I woke up.  :Sad:  

==================================================  =======

*10/03/2006*

Really vivid Calea dreams last night.

*Dream Two*

In the second dream, the first thing I remember was being outside and going for a run. I was running down what I think was SR 472, out here in Deltona, which is a long stretch of road surrounded by woods. As I was running, I’d pass over these puddles of rainwater that I’d find my feet slipping in. Sooner or later, I actually started having fun with the puddles lining the road. I’d run toward them and then plant my feet so I slide over the puddles of water as if they were made out of ice. Sometimes I’d do half spins and shit while sliding across them. Just having a good ol’ time. I kept picking up long branches as walking sticks (as I usually do when I’m out walking) and screwing around with them. 

At one point, a bunch of little kids started following me, basically doing whatever I did. I spent most of the dream just sort of running around messing with these sticks while these kids imitated a lot of the things I was doing. One of the sticks that I found on the ground turned out to be a baseball bat made out of solid concrete. Very strange, but cool, so I kept it with me as I ran. I remember running out into the street, once, and jumping straight over an oncoming car.

Went back to a populated area and wanted to try some parkour. I ran toward a staircase in an apartment complex and jumped toward an apartment windowsill on the bottom floor, kicked off of it and jumped up toward the outside of the second floor balcony, trying to bypass the stairs. I fell short of the balcony but noticed I was _slowly floating_ down to the ground level, instead of falling. ”Hahaha. Oh shit, I’m dreaming,” I thought to myself. When I landed, I took a few steps back and then tried again. When I kicked off of the window, I soared all the way up and over the second floor railing, without using my hands, and landed on the walkway upstairs. 
From there I kept running and jumped across a gap onto the roof of another building. Standing on the roof, I asked myself what I wanted to do with my lucidity. For a moment, I thought about trying to visit the Crossroads again, but then I remembered that it was now early October and the Lucid Crossroads task was over, so that would be pointless. Around now, I started losing the vividness of the dream and was starting to feel myself waking up. I looked at my hands, which stayed vivid, although wavy and surreal, while the rest of the world remained hazy, losing more and more definition. The only thing I could thing of, now, was sex with a DC. It was the first thing that popped into my head after I realized I wouldn’t have long before waking up. 

I looked over on another one of the rooftops and there was a blonde chick laying down on it. I did a long jump over another gap and landed on the roof with her. We started going at it for a bit before I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/10/2006
“The Possessed House”*

Some friends and I were in a _massive_ house. It was obviously an old one and made completely out of wood. I can’t remember what we were doing there, but some strange old guy was our host. We seemed to hang out in this house through the night (this dream lasted fuckin for_ever_.Had some Calea Z and B6 before bed. Should have known I would be just asking for a dream like this) But, after a while, we’d become aware that this house was possessed. After weird shit happened, the old man with us explained how it was “alive.”

There were these huge organic tendrils, tentacles and all kinds of shit just lurking in every dark corner and room, trying to grab us, along with huge insects the size of everything from large dogs to people, coming from everywhere. The place was even infested with the “Tremor (movie) worms.” It felt like we were running around that house for hours trying to find a way out, but it wouldn’t let us. Every exit we would journey toward led to some new, twisted, scenario. One huge room seemed to tear away into an infinite void, the floor and walls broken away as if that section of the house was a doorway to space, itself. We had to struggle to get back to the door and “exit” the room before we were forever lost in the blackness that was sucking us further away from that door and into the void.

Back “inside” the house, (or _out_ of that room, however you wanna look at it) we kept on the run, some of my friends actually being killed by the grasping tendrils that came from the walls, pulling them further into the house as if it was eating them. Occasionally, I’d see my friends again after they were “killed,” but I could tell they weren’t the same. They’d be possessed by whatever it was that possessed the house, and they’d do whatever they could to keep the rest of us from leaving.

FINALLY, after having _waaaaaaaay_ too much of this crap, I started to realize what was going on. The old guy that was hosting us was in front of me, being the creepy old man that he was, and all of a sudden I blurted out “Holy shit, I’m dreaming! I’m _dreaming!!_” (…Thank God.)

He looked at me with an empty look in his eyes and said “No….You’re having a _Niiiiiiiiightmaaaaaaaarreee!!_ and, as he did this, his eyes rolled back in his head and his face got all twisted and distorted and seemed to be melting off of his skull. The large tendrils that had been creeping around through the walls burst out of this man’s body and began spreading out to cover the area. I cocked back my arm and tried to throw some sort of light from my palms, hoping to fry the man’s (now monstrous) form, but nothing was coming out. The B6 and Calea were just making things all too vivid and the situation was too fucking intense. Control didn’t come easy at all.

We were on the run again. I had one friend left and we were going all through the hallways trying to find away out. Even though I knew I was dreaming, I couldn’t fight the Calea and B6 and pull my wits together long enough to find a way out of this dream, so we continued to do it the old fashioned way; searching and running. Sooner or later we found ourselves at the beginning of this loooooong hallway. At the end of the hall was a single window….and it was daylight outside. Just as I’d started to wonder if we were going to be able to make it through the hallway without incident, I could see the tentacles breaking out of the walls and ceiling of the hallway, starting to fill up the space, making a constricting tunnel of grasping arms waiting for us, should we try to reach the window.

I remembered a technique I’d been thinking of (while awake) to try out in just this sort of bad dream situation. I was able to focus for just a moment and pushed all my energy outward from my center, straining and growling a little bit to really exert force. My body burst into a blaze of my energy, as if I was a Dragonball Z character, creating a force-field around me. I pushed outward a little more and it started burning all of the _things_ that were trying to reach out and grab us, without harming the friend that was with me. (Which, of course, looks kinda like this: )

Protected by this burning glow, I grabbed his wrist and did a forward dash, flying straight for the window, torching away the entire 50something-yard hallway of shit as we cut through it like a hot knife.

We smashed out the other side of the window and landed on a concrete walkway. It was a foggy, early morning. This was when I saw that the outside of the house looked like a big, inner-city warehouse or factory. With this moment of relief, I tried to focus and withdraw from the dream one more time. I closed my eyes and tried to pull all my senses back to the waking world. Wrong. When I opened them, the world around me was 150&#37; _vivid_. Much more than before I’d tried to eject from the dream. I was anchored in that intense dream state that I’ve only experienced through B6 and Calea. 

The tentacles were starting to grow back in the hallway and began trying to crawl out of the window toward us. I jumped off of the walkway and tried to fly out over the yard. I couldn’t get the speed I was looking for, and it was like trying to move through water, while flying. Thinking of the “tremor worms,” I think it would be a really bad idea to land on the grass, and that made me start to sink. The yard in front of the building was huge and I had a long way to go before I was out of it. I turned around, hovering, and tried to keep my feet from touching the ground, which was f’cking hard. I’d given up trying to get _across_ the yard and ended up…eventually…making it back to the walkway. I figured it would be a better idea to keep to the concrete and make my way away from this place, since I was having so much trouble in the air. As we were leaving, a little girl, about 10 years old and wearing a black hoodie with the hood back, walked down the stairs at the end of the walkway toward us. (I think it was Cierra, a little older than she is now, but I’m not sure because I don’t remember her being with us while we were running through the house) She had this ominous look in her eyes and she looked at me, asking my permission (which is what made me think it was Cierra, even more than her appearance) to “_take over_ out here,” as well.
The “house” obviously had possession of her. 

I told her “No. You can’t.” She stared at me for a moment, obviously disappointed, and turned back around to walk back in the house. As she did that, she held a hand out beside her to trace her fingers along the wall, like little kids do, and I noticed that, instead of fingers, a few small strings of those tentacles slithered out of the hoodie sleeve and caressed along the wall. She walked up the steps and disappeared back into the house.

That’s all I really remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/19/2006
”Thin Ice”*

Can hardly remember this one at all. I really need to change my habits so I can get more sleep. I think it’s starting to take a heavy toll on my recall. (but knowing me, that’s easier said than done.  :tongue2: ) 

It started off in a restaurant, with a bunch of my friends. There was a girl there that I was talking to and we got into flirting a lot. It was late at night and we were all wasted. (This was a sort of sports bar/restaurant place.) I remember that at some point, the girl I was talking to and I got up to get some more hot wings, and we discovered they were all out. In fact, everything they had was running out of supply really quick. Throughout the crowd, people started talking about ditching this place and going to another bar/restaurant. Damn near _everyone_ just filed out of the place and before I knew it, we were at another one. Now, this is where things get really hazy and I can hardly remember a damn thing. I do remember calling Todd’s cell because he didn’t show up at this new bar. Through the confusion of everyone leaving, somehow a group of my friends got left behind even though I thought they had come with us.

Flash forward: SOMETHING “supernatural” happened in this new bar/restaurant. Damnit I wish I could remember what it was. The only concept that I seem to be clinging onto is finding out that there were aliens in this bar. I think I discovered one of them hiding in a dark game room area. But that’s a stretch. I don’t know. It’s all so hazy.
Anyway, what I _Do_ remember, is that, by the end of the dream, we all had to evacuate the building and, as we went outside, I saw that the building was surrounded by nothing but ice and snow-covered mountains. It was as if this bar was built on a frozen lake in the dead center of the Antarctic, with absolutely nothing around for miles. The reason we had to evacuate was because the ice beneath it was cracking (which I think had something to do with the aliens). The entire building was sinking into this (completely Amazing-looking) spectacle of the frozen lake cracking and breaking and buckling beneath it. The girl I was with was freaking out because we were standing on this huge, deteriorating lake of ice and the cracks didn’t seem to stop. It was as if the lake was going to continue to crack until it swallowed us all, as there would be no way to outrun it, on the ice. I was calm, however. And I didn’t think about the reason why I was so calm until she asked me why I wasn’t worried about what was happening. And, even though I answered her knowingly, it was like the realization came to me at the exact same time. I replied, ”Because I’m dreaming.”

Finally lucid, I couldn’t help but stand there and watch the incredible sight of the ice completely swallowing this entire building as the crater continued to grow and spider-web out in our direction. Before the cracks got under our feet (I don’t remember whether I grabbed her hand or not) I bent my knees and then took off into the air, finished with this scenario and flying off to get into something else.

Didn’t get very far before I woke up, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/26/2006*

Wow.

Popped a multivitamin and smoked a little Calea before bed. The two dreams I remember were _very_ vivid. The second one was absolutely insane and seemed to stretch on for hours (I love that about Calea, but there _is_ the downside to the vividness, as I’ll cover later.)

*Dream Two:
”John Mark Karr”*

A looooong, insane, extremely detailed dream. If I didn’t jump out of bed early and make notes on this, there is no way I would have remembered it all. There are a few flash-forwards though, so there is still some shit missing. Oh well.

It started off at my old house in Canterbury. I was inside and Cierra was outside on the porch, playing. I was watching the news and they were talking about John Mark Karr, the pedophile that had been suspected of raping and killing Jonbennet Ramsey, the child “beauty queen.” (for anyone who hasn’t seen it on the news) Well, apparently, (back in the dream) they’d found evidence that he _did_ do it, but he had managed to slip out of police custody, a while before the broadcast was aired. I really didn’t think too much of it at the time. I was walking through the house and happened to look out my room window to see Cierra playing on the porch. It surprised me to see that she was talking to someone. A man. A grown man. And he was knelt down and being really affectionate with her. I could tell, immediately, that it was him.

I ran outside. As soon as I opened the door, Karr took off running. I caught up to him, we had a short scrap, and was able to get a full nelson lock on him. I knew I would need someone to watch him while I called the police, so I walked him over to my friend Mike’s house, whose parents were the landlords of Canterbury. Mike wasn’t there, but his parents and big brother were. I pushed Karr inside the house and sat him down on the couch. Joe and Jody (Mike’s Dad and Brother) happened to be watching the news also. They took one look at Karr and was like “Is that…..?” I said “Yup.”

Without saying another word, Joe (who I’d classify as a redneck, if it wasn’t so insulting) turned around and opened one of the cabinets on the entertainment center. He pulled out a long-nosed revolver, cocked back the hammer and took aim on Karr, obviously in the mood for a little vigilante justice. I got in the way, though and talked him out of shooting him. I figured that it was best left to the police, that Karr would get what was coming to him and that Joe wouldn’t want this man’s blood on his hands, in the long run.

As we were waiting for the cops, *something* happened (I can’t remember what) where Karr had tricked me into grabbing this wooden block or something that was on the table. It had been busted on something and, when I grabbed it, hundreds of splinters dug into my hands. Seeing a window of opportunity, Karr jumped up off of the couch and bolted out the door. I ran after him and chased him through the neighborhood, to an unfamiliar street in front of a house where a bunch of roughneck island brothas were having a party. I caught up with him again and tackled him to the ground. The guys outside were wondering what was going on, and I asked one of them if that happened to have a pair of handcuffs on them. Surprisingly, one of them did. We cuffed him and they let me bring him inside, so I could use the phone. Then I uncuffed one of his hands and cuffed him to a table.

While I was in another room, using the phone, a bunch of the other guys were in the living room talking to Karr. When I came out, they were actually treating him like he was a good friend of their group, even passing him the bowl so he could smoke with his free hand. >.>
I walk out and I’m thinking “WTF is going on here?” but I decide that it’s best not to say anything because these guys would probably kick the shit out of me, if I got on their bad side. So, I sat down on the couch and hit the bowl a few times. I started talking to Karr, about his “problem,” and he was really calm and conversational - actually rather charismatic, considering the circumstances. If part of me didn’t want to rip his fucking face off for being a child-killing pedophiliac, I could see why these other guys were getting along with him. Since he was cuffed though, people were leaving him alone for minutes at a time, and I’d gotten up a few times as well. I did notice though that after a while, the wooden table leg was looking more and more worn. I got the feeling he was trying to get out of the cuffs whenever no one was looking. It didn’t look like he was having much luck with it, though.

I made the mistake of leaving him alone once more, though. I think it was to use the phone again. When I came back out, the handcuffs had been removed and Karr wasn’t in the house. I ran outside to see him just living it up with all these Jamaican-ish guys. It seems that one of them had a horse (A horse? Wtf?) and they were all taking turns riding it up and down the street. So they’d let “their new homeboy,” Karr, take a turn on it. Before I could even get a chance to say “WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?!?” Karr took off. I started running after him….again. I guess he didn’t have it in him to steal the guy’s horse because, after he got about a hundred yards away, he jumped off and sent the horse back to its owner as I continued to chase him.

Before I knew it, it was night time. I was finally beginning to catch up to Karr, only, now, it wasn’t Karr. It was still “him,” but he was in the body of an old friend of mine, Mark, and was shirtless. (funny how he changed into a friend with Mark in his name, also.) Mark/Karr was running through a park, toward a small pond. There were a few people out there at the picnic tables, in the dark, and I was yelling to them to stop Mark/Karr, but everyone just got up and ran like he had a gun and they wanted no part of it. I happened to spot a nail gun near the tables and grabbed it as I passed by. Before Mark/Karr jumped into the pond, I fired a few nails into his back from a pretty good distance. He dove in and started swimming across but the nails in his back slowed him down long enough for me to run around to the other side of the pond with the nail gun aimed at his face, waiting for him as he crawled up out of the water. He had nowhere to go.

Another flash forward: It was the next morning, and I was at the police station. Karr had been arrested. (I didn’t see if he was in his own body or Mark’s) Cierra was with me again and, apparently, there were a lot of fathers of little girls who’d actually been molested by Karr in the station, too. We were supposed to be talking to the sheriff about this guy Karr and what a fitting sentence would be. I remember that we were all getting _REALLY_ pissed because the sheriff was paying more attention to a political photo-op that he was having in his office than to all of us that were waiting to speak to him. Some of the men were getting really emotional, and even crying, because of the lack of compassion the sheriff was showing, in regards to their violated children. We finally got to go in and see him and he was still being really ignorant about the whole ordeal, like none of it mattered to him. Cierra tried to come in and talk to me but I had to send her back out. The police said they had a daycare center on the property so I had someone escort her there, so she could play. This is where things _really_ got strange.

Shortly afterward, I was in a smaller room in the station with a group of these angry dads, much like a classroom, and we were filling out paperwork on these little desks. It was really quiet for a while but then I noticed someone at the back of the room was singing: “Tiiiiiiiiime….is on my siiiiide. Yes it is….” This immediately got my attention.

Before long, I noticed that the song was coming from someone else in the back of the room. The first person singing had stopped. It then shifted from this second person, to a third that was just a little bit closer up the row, then from that third person to a fourth; closer, repeating: “Tiiiiiiiiime….is on my siiiiide. Yes it is….”

My perspective shifted, momentarily, to third person. I was looking down on the room and I could see whoever was singing, at the time, reach out and touch the person in front of him, and that person, singing the same line, would then touch the person in front of him, and so on, transferring the song with each touch. (Anyone who has seen the movie Fallen, with Denzel Washington, would know that this is a *Really Bad Thing*.) Now, dropping back into first-person perspective, automatically, before the singing could spread to the person right behind me, I jumped up and bolted out of the room.

As I was running toward the daycare center, to grab Cierra, I realized what was going on. When Karr had changed into my friend Mark, it wasn’t some random dream glitch. It was actually part of the _plot_. JMK had found a way to shift his consciousness from person to person, by touch, just like the villain in _”Fallen.”_ Singing that song was his way of letting me know that.

I ran into the daycare center and the lady working there told me that Cierra had been terrified of something, but she wouldn’t tell anyone what it was. She’d been hiding under one of the bunk beds, since soon after she came in. That’s exactly where I found her. She looked up at me and it took me a little while to get her to come out. I kept telling her to tell me what happened, but she simply refused to, like she was afraid of telling me. I decided not to push her too hard, picked her up and we got the hell out of there.

Driving down the road, stopping at an intersection, I was just about to get into trying to get her to tell me why she was bugging out back the station, when I saw a van speeding toward the intersection, from the left. It tried to run through the intersection and slammed into another car that was crossing it, the two vehicles stopping dead in the center of the intersection. I looked in the van that was speeding, and it was Karr (still in Mark’s body, I think.) He had escaped from jail and stolen a van. He was just about to reverse and continue his getaway when another van crashed into him from behind, the pile-up closing off the street so that there would be no way for him to drive out of there.

A large group of Jamaicans (much like the group whose house we were in) jumped out and started talking shit to Mark/Karr for causing the huge accident with his reckless driving. An altercation was about to start that would have probably left Karr dead but there was yet another Flash Forward:

I was coming out of the police station for a second time. Karr was _back_ in jail. Obviously the cops had shown up before things got too out of hand, back at the crash scene. Cierra wasn’t with me, this time, and I was about to get in my truck and drive off when a guy getting into the van next to me (who looked surprisingly like my mom’s boyfriend, who is, coincidentally, serving a lil bit of jail time) began singing: “Tiiiiiiiiime….is on my siiiiide. Yes it is….”

I spun around and looked in through the passenger window, just as he was getting in, through the driver’s side. He closed the door, casually looked over at me and gave me a victorious smile as he began to slowly pull away from the police station. I thought “Oh, HELL NO.” That’s when it _Finally_ hit me: I was dreaming.

I think it was recognizing his face as my mom’s boyfriend that did it, more than anything else. While he was slowly backing out of the parking spot, I ran up to the van and jumped on the long step beneath the door, holding onto the side of the van. He continued to smile at me, confident that he was going to make his escape, and I simply smiled right back at him, knowing that this was _my_ dream, and there was no way in _Hell_ he was getting away.
To show off a little, I raised one hand slowly and pressed my palm against the glass of the passenger side window, still holding on to the side of the van as he reversed. I’d intended to slowly push my arm through the window like it was water, and climb in to grab him...but I couldn’t do it. I tried again. Nothing. It was as solid as waking world glass. I knew immediately it was the Calea/Multivitamin, I’d taken before bed. The experience was just _too_ vivid for me to just “let go” enough for my hand to pass through the glass.

I thought “Fuck this,” and I cocked back my arm to just punch through the glass, but Karr swerved the van onto the street and threw it in drive, causing me to fall off of the van’s side rail just before he began speeding away, down the street. I landed on my feet and watched him drive off. I could see an intersection down the road and the first thing that came to mind was the previous accident scene. It began to come into focus as my form dissipated into a disembodied third-person perspective. The “physical me” was pulling up to the intersection, down the street, just ahead of “Karr.” I don’t know if I manifested the second van voluntarily or subconsciously, but the same van that smashed into Karr, during the first accident, came speeding down the road, behind him, once again.

It was D&#233;j&#224; vu as I watched the _exact same_ accident happen, in third person, from about a hundred yards away. It was like I had caused a loop in time that ended up stopping Karr from getting away, yet again, which was Cool as Shit. Haha.

That’s the last thing I remember before waking up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/12/2006
Dream Two:
Both Tasks Completed!*

YEAAA! BOIIIIII!  ::cooler:: 

Took some NyQuil and, since I’ve neglected my multivitamins for the last day or two (cause I’ve been all hopped up on other meds), popped a B6, going back to sleep about 4am with the intention to complete the advanced lucid task.
This dream took place at a theme park / carnival, on the beach, at night. I had a bunch of my friends with me, though I can’t really remember who was there and who wasn’t. Walking around, everything was very surreal. It was like a twisted acid trip or something. A bunch of people had on some really freaky clown makeup and gothic costumes. (I had stumbled along a uhm…Disturbing youtube video that had to do with people in clown make-up, last night) 
At one point, a bunch of us had gotten away from the carnival area and were walking along the beach. On one side: the wall of a tall cliff. On the other: waves rolling up onto the sand. Sometime along the way, I’d noticed that there were two crescent moons out over the horizon, instead of one.

Instantly knew I was dreaming, and I was so excited that I had to work to keep myself focused and remember what it was I wanted to do. I figured, since I was surrounded by my friends, now would be a perfect time to get the basic task out of the way. I ran over to the nearest DC (can’t remember who the hell it was, though) and said “’Ey! Am I dreaming?” He looks at me and says “No. What the hell are you talking about?” and just passes right by me. (another DV member’s post, where a DC answered him in almost the exact same way, was the last thing I read before bed. Haha.)

So just as this DC passes me, another one of my friends (I think it was Brian) speaks up before I even ask, rolling his eyes as if to correct the other DC, and says “Yes. You are” I pointed at him and said “Smart man,” grinning. Then I told the other DC I’d prove it to him. The sun had begun to rise over the horizon and I told him to look that way. Then I sped up the process and made a whole day pass by, to where the sun had just finished setting and the moon (only one this time, I think) was coming back out. I said “See? From night to day,  and back again..” and the DC finished my sentence with “…in a matter of seconds?” He was convinced.

I remember taking a moment to look at my hands in the moonlight. I checked them out very carefully, looking for the detail of contours and prints and, when they appeared, they ran in odd shapes like (seemingly) Aztec symbols - much more angular than the smooth curvature of real fingerprints. They also began to stand out from my skin a little bit as if certain shapes sat higher than the rest. As we were walking along the beach some more, I started thinking about the end of the world task. I was wondering how I was going to go about inducing something like that. Would it be war? A meteor? What?

Without _any_ fuckin warning, whatsoever, one of my friends was hit in the head with a sniper’s bullet. He goes down in the sand when, suddenly, a full-scale firefight breaks out and I lose lucidity. We were all suddenly wearing desert fatigues and armed with M-16s. There was even a Hum-Vee that rolled in out of nowhere. The snipers were positioned up on the cliff that we had been walking along side. I could still see the carnival off in my peripheral. A lot of my friends were killed in this firefight. I remember seeing many of them shot in their heads as we scrambled for cover. There were maybe 3 of us left when we finally took the couple of snipers out. My allies were getting into the Hum-Vee and I was coming up to climb on the back, when I noticed that there was an explosive that was stuck to the rear bumper and beeping. At first I could see it was counting down on a digital display and I yelled to my friends to get out of the Jeep. Then I heard it beeping faster and when I looked at the display again, the numbers were all jumbled. I started to panic because I couldn’t read the display, but then I realized that this wasn’t right.  I knew I was dreaming, again. I was trying to hurry up and remember what it was I was trying to do, before, and where I was. I remembered that we were simply walking along the beach, and I’d just gotten lucid the first time.

Suddenly the beeping had stopped. The military concept (Hum-Vee and all) was completely gone, and I was back in my civilian clothes, walking along the beach at night with my friends, again. I had a hold of lucidity once more and didn’t really wanna give it up, so I decided to take it easy for a little while. We all walked back to the carnival. I think the friends that I lost in the firefight were still gone. I remember passing by a fun-house mirror and getting a _really_ bad vibe from it, so decided to stay away from it. After that, I wanted to look at something to focus in on the detail and try to solidify my dream state a little more. I looked at the side of the cliff again and noticed that, etched into the grains of sand and rock, were twisted little evil clown faces, looking just a little too realistic for me to wanna focus on too long, so I kept walking. Tried looking at my hands again while on the boardwalk. At first I was seeing double, as if my eyes were crossed, but then I focused more and noticed that I had 7 fingers on one hand. This brought more clarity though and helped keep the dream from fading. 

Walking around and drinking with a buddy of mine, we started talking to these two girls whose boyfriends came back and got all protective of them, so the girls kinda broke off from us so they wouldn’t get “in trouble.” My friend finally got so drunk that I had to let him go lie down and I kept walking, thinking about the end of the world task. I figured I’d have to just end it, myself, because I wasn’t sure how much more time I was going to have, to get this done. The sky had begun flipping from night to day, rather randomly a few times, while I was thinking. At first I was considering flying off of the earth and blowing it up with an energy wave, but when I tried to fly, I couldn’t visualize getting into space, and only ended up warping myself a few yards away from where I started. It was daytime when this happened, but a few seconds later - night again - I figured I’d just do it the best (and most efficient) way I knew how. 

I began to draw up “energy,” clenching my fists and straining my mind to create a significant enough explosion to take out the planet. My body started glowing a bright yellow as I was still standing on the boardwalk on the beach. I visualized what my area looked like from afar and my perspective split in half. I was consciously in two places at once: seeing my hands in front of me and the area around me light up, in first person, and seeing a ball of light grow (me), near the beach below, in third person. Using the second perspective, I caused the glow around my body to intensify, really pushing with my mind so that I could really _feel_ the energy I was putting out, putting everything I had into making sure this was going to be a big one. What started as the glow around my own body was now a _Huge_ dome of light that spread out across the beach covering, easily, a good half a mile, in radius, that I could see from the far away perspective. Still I wasn’t sure about the size of the blast I would make so, to make the feeling more intense, I began to spin my body within the center of the growing light, whirling around like a turbine. From afar, I could see streaks of lightning beginning to crack from out of the light dome I had created, as the light grew brighter.

I was out of ideas on how to build this thing up any further than I already had, feeling the insane sensation of charging myself up this much, while experiencing the vertigo of having one half of my consciousness spinning at God knows how many RPM, so I decided to just let it go. Inside the dome, I threw my arms out to the sides and yelled at the top of my lungs, detonating the entire two cubic-miles or so of gathered energy, at once. Both of my simultaneous perspectives flashed completely white, before fading away into blackness. I don’t even remember if I heard the bang. Consciously, I hung there in the darkness for a few seconds, making sure that this was The End, and that I had taken out the whole planet. 
Nothing else came back into my view before I ended up waking up.

[Edit: Just remembered a small detail. While walking back to the carnival, lucid, I was watching the waves roll up on shore and noticed that one of them was tinted with all the colors of a rainbow, each color taking up its own section of the striped wave. I pointed it out to one of the DC's and we just stared at it for a moment, fascinated, and kept on walking.]

----------


## Jdeadevil

Dude how the hell have you had so many.....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Dude how the hell have you had so many.....



Hehe. Practice, I suppose.  :smiley:  I was LDing for a long time before I came to Dream Views. I have my freaky, off-the-wall, there's-no-fucking-WAY-this-is-really-happening dreams to thank, for the most part.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/20/2006
“Die Hard with Lucidity”*

I popped some B6 and melatonin before bed and had what is probably the longest, single, lucid experience I’ve ever had.
Possible content influences: Just finished watching “Walking Tall” starring The Rock, which involved dirty cops – also just finished watching (coincidentally): “The Rock” starring Sean Connery and Nic Cage, which involved corrupt Marines – Also, my cousin was over here playing Grand Theft Auto on Friday (which spawned Friday’s dream) and I haven’t played my GTA in over a year, so it was fresh in my mind.

The first thing I remember, in this dream, is being on the top floor of a two-story apartment building, at night. I was outside, walking down the hall, and had just realized I was dreaming. I don’t even remember what it was that brought this to my attention. It was pretty-much just “Bam. Here I am. And I’m dreaming.”
I immediately forgot what it was I was doing, and decided to go explore for awhile, walking over to the staircase while looking down at my hands. They were very normal looking, except for waves of dark shadows flowing over them. Jumping off the top stair, I caught myself in the air and began to hover around the complex. Even though it was dark, I could tell that this definitely didn’t _look_ like Cierra’s apartment complex, and looked more like the one I was staying in, in Georgia, like 13 years ago.

I found flying uncommonly easy, and just stayed a good 15-20ft above the ground, floating about. When I was flying toward another hallway, across a large section of grass, I noticed a little girl walking by herself. Since she was the first DC I saw, I hovered in a little closer and was about to speak to her. She looked up at me, looking _exactly_ like the little girl that showed up at the end of my “Possessed House” dream (The one that I thought might have been an older version of Cierra), except that she was wearing a frilly, white and black dress, instead of a black hoodie. (I didn’t notice the resemblance though, until after I woke up) As I was approaching, her eyes suddenly flashed a bright orange. They weren’t really threatening, but just…_bright orange._  ::shock::  Knowing that I took B6 before bed, they deterred me enough to make me change directions and decide not to get involved, because I didn’t want this dream taking a turn for the worse.

I thought it might be a good idea to counter that potentially unpleasant experience with something a little more uhm…enjoyable, so I went flying around looking for chicks.  ::chuckle::  With flying coming as easily as it was, I was feeling a lot of control in this dream. I flew from apartment to apartment (simply phasing through the walls). Eventually, I ended up flying back up to the second floor, floating over the railing and landing softly on the hallway. I noticed that there was a party going on, a few doors down from where I landed, and decided to check it out.

There were a bunch of people I didn’t know just hanging out at this apartment, a few of them wandering in and out, drinking. The door was wide open so I just stepped in, not really bothering to introduce myself. I started mingling with the crowd as if I knew them all and ended up talking to one of the girls – really cute chick. Sort of like Jessica Alba’s features with shoulder-length, curly, auburn hair. We slid off to one of the back rooms and got undressed (though I don’t remember undressing) I came up behind her and leaned her over a dresser. We went at it for a while, standing, and then I laid her on the bed and climbed over on top of her. 

When we were finished, I was leaning over her, in push-up position, and my mind was starting to wander. I was thinking something about phasing through walls and ceilings, and how I’ve never tried phasing _downward_ before. I told her something like “hang on. I wanna try something,” and then I held onto her and started making us sink down through the bed and the floor beneath it. (I’m guessing this was due to not really knowing what to expect but…) We sank away into an empty white void. I kept trying to think of _something_ to fill the space with – some kind of new scene (even the apartment below us?) but nothing came into focus. Having considered this as proof of the phasing experiment being a failure, I focused on phasing _upward_ instead. I jumped up as if I was jumping off of the ground and, before I knew it, I had phased up through the roof of the apartment complex and was now standing on top of it, looking out over the area.

The girl was gone and (to the best of my knowledge) I was fully clothed again. I know I took a moment to look at my hands again, right around this time, but I can’t remember what I saw in them. I do know, though, that I definitely felt more grounded in the dream state and more confident that I could take the some time to explore without having to worry about waking up. It was still night out and I could see an industrial yard about a half-mile or so away. I decided to check it out, jumping off of the rooftop and flying off in that direction. I don’t remember landing, but I was soon snooping around a warehouse where a lot of men were working. I could tell by their uniforms that they were military men. Staying out of sight, I was trying to see what it was they were doing, but I couldn’t. 

Somewhere around here (and I don’t know exactly how this transition happened but) I was sort of “remote-viewing” into one of the nearby buildings.  I think I lost lucidity here for a moment. I’m not sure, so I’ll just assume I did, because this part is so hazy. Two high-ranking officers were talking in a small room; one black, one white. The centerpiece of their conversation was the model of an airliner jet that was sitting on a table in front of them and, in particular, one of the turbine engines on the wing. 

I knew immediately who these guys were: They were the two main villains from Die Hard 2. The white guy was telling the black guy about how his death (getting chopped up by the jet turbine in the movie) could have been avoided and what to do, next time, if such a situation should come up again. (which is pretty funny, now that I think about it. Lol.)
I was back in my own perspective again, still stealthily creeping around in the warehouse. I knew that these guys were all up to _something_ big and I was determined to stop them. The feeling of impending danger brought me to lucidity again. The dream was still feeling hazy (after that disembodied transition) and I solidified it once more by looking at my hand. I focused on it, noticing the texture was kind of bumpy and calloused. The details of my hand became more and more resolute and, once I looked up, I could see that everything else had, too.

I don’t remember how the whole thing started but I was eventually spotted and the whole place went crazy. The two C.O.s were trying to make their escape in a jet (much like in the movie) only this time it was a huge fighter jet that looked something like the X-Men’s _Blackbird_ with two, parallel cockpits. Pretty badass looking, actually. They were taxiing out onto a nearby airstrip and I was gun-fighting/running my way through the warehouses and industrial clutter in the yard, trying to catch up to the plane before take-off. I was hauling _ass_, too, on foot, actively pushing all doubt of catching this thing out of my mind, because I was lucid and knew I could catch up to it.

Suddenly I see a figure jump off of the plane and roll to a stop in front of me, sliding out of the roll and into a perfect stance. It was the white Officer, who was a martial arts expert, in the movie. He’d stayed behind to fight me off, while the rest of his crew got away in the jet that was now gaining speed and moving faster off in the distance, in preparation to take-off.

I ran toward the guy and we started going at it. Unfortunately, I don’t even remember how the hell I ended the fight so quick but, before I knew it, I was continuing to run down the airstrip, chasing after the jet. I could see the afterburners flare up in the night as it began to leave the ground. Following suit, I jumped into the air and started flying as fast as I could, a few feet from the cement. I could tell I wasn’t gaining any ground, though. I was stuck at like 70mph and the plane was pulling further away. I remember thinking to myself “COME ON!! How the hell do I go faster?!? This is _my_ Dream! It should be easy!!” I tried visualizing the world in my peripherals as a motion blur and willing myself closer to the plane. That didn’t help at all. The jet was losing me.

I heard sirens behind me and, when I looked back, I saw a black Lamborghini, with police lights on, it tailing me. (The same one that pulled me over in the bowling alley dream? Apparently the cops were in on this “military” operation, as well.) I dropped out of the air and landed in front of the car. When the car skid to a stop, I obviously jacked it from the cop (don’t remember doing it, though) and, before I knew it, I was speeding down the airstrip, trying to find another jet. I remember the awesome feeling of hauling ass and shifting gears, letting go of the stick at one point to look at my right hand again in the, passing, airfield lights. This time, the hand seemed to have tiny boils and blisters all over it, but I was too preoccupied to worry about the details. I focused on the whole hand for a moment, clearing up the little bit of fog that had started to haze over the dream, met again with a sense of confidence that I wouldn’t be waking up too soon.

There was a long sequence involving me driving through some twists and turns of this “industrial yard,” looking for another jet. The military men that stayed behind were still out there trying to kill me. At some point, I was headed toward where I had a feeling I could find another plane when the car I was riding in got sprayed with bullets. The engine caught fire and the first thing I could think about was _Grand Theft Auto_. Anyone who plays that game knows that you have like 10 seconds, after your car catches fire, before it explodes. A million things ran through my mind. It started off with “SHIT! What’s the cheat code to put out the fire in GTA?!” Then I thought “Wait..this _isn’t_ GTA! There _is_ no cheat code! Ok, I should bail out! How do you bail out, in GTA?! Uhm Uhhhhhh…..Triangle! You Press Triangle! Wait! I don’t have a controller!!” As soon as I thought this, I looked away from the steering wheel and looked back, and a Playstation controller appeared, embedded into the vinyl. (Haha) 

I slammed my thumb down on the triangle and was ejected from the side of the car, hitting the ground rolling, but feeling no pain. The car kept driving and, as I stopped rolling, I looked up and saw it crash into a wall and explode. (Funny that I went through all that, and all I had to do was open the door and jump out.  ::roll::  )

So, I’m on foot again, dipping away behind all of the crates and industrial shit. When I was sure no one could see me, I took a moment to look at my hands, yet again. As I was walking and analyzing my hand, I remember thinking to myself “There is No Way I’m going to remember all of this when I wake up. I need key words or something.” I started backtracking over my dream, picking out all the little details that I wanted to make it a point to remember: It took a minute but I was able to remember certain factors, all the way back to becoming lucid in the apartment complex. 

As I was thinking, (I didn’t really get a chance to focus on clarity, when I looked at my  hand, because I got sidetracked) I noticed that I’d come across the other, dual-cockpit, jet. It was sitting in a docking station, steam rising from the afterburners, like it was ready to go. I crept over to it, and was just about to climb aboard, when someone started shooting at me. I had to jump back down off of the ladder as more people ran to help him, gunfire coming from all over the place. The firefight lasted a couple seconds, and I’d lost lucidity, during it. I remember beginning to get so overwhelmed that I had to completely abort the plan of using the other jet and (I think) blowing it up to kill a lot of the bad guys, that were now swarming around it, to get away. I (coincidentally) found another car in the industrial yard. It was some sort of suped-up racer. I only remember seeing it from behind.

The dream shifted and I was suddenly way out in the boonies, somewhere. I still had this sleek car and was stopping in at a gas station. I think I was still on the mission; driving out to wherever it was the black C.O. flew off to. Coming out of the convenience store, I saw flashing lights and heard sirens coming in my direction. The (dirty) cops were after me again. The last thing I remember is speeding away from the gas station with all these cops on my tail.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/26/2006*
This started off on a golf course. I remember walking on the course and just coming to a slow, gradual realization that I was dreaming. One of those things were you just kinda smile, subtly, and don't really make too much of it. There was a tree directly beside me so I took a few steps back and then ran straight up the tree, vertically, and up to one of the higher branches. Then I could swear I did a front flip out of the tree, but I can't remember, for certain. The tree was right beside a water hazard, so I ran and tried to jump it. It was about 15 feet or so, so I figured it would be no problem.

Well.....I _almost_ made it.  :tongue2:  I made it to the other side, but landed with the lower half of my body in the water, hanging onto the side with my arms.

I think the dream shifted (or I simply don't remember what happened after that) and the next thing I remember is being downtown, at night. I was no longer lucid. I was wearing Todd's jacket (I had to wear his jacket the other night, cause I was completely unprepared to go out, when we decided to go out) and some chick was just talking mad shit about how scrubby I look in the jacket (even though it's a nice jacket). She was just going on and on, so I finally got tired of it and started really telling her off like she was some joke (wish I could remember what I said, cause it was goooood. lol) and she was soon out of the dream, but I don't know where she went.

I went to one of the bathrooms and some strange, creepy sequence happened that I dont' remember too much of. I know it had something to do with the lights flickering and something "alive" being inside this bathroom, which turned from a regular-sized bathroom to some vast labyrinth of white tile. (I'd played a demo of "F.E.A.R." for the 360, for the first time, last night) This only lasted a little while though, and the details are gone.

Sooner or later I was outside. It was still night time and people were drag racing their motorcycles in the street. I remember some guy crashing into a chain-link fence at the end of his run, and I think that was the only thing I saw in third person, in the dream, because I saw it from right up close when my body was actually back at the starting line. Some guy let me ride his bike, so I raced a couple of times on it. I really don't remember very  much of the races, though.

==================================================  =======


*12/05/2006*
I hardly remembered anything about this dream, when I woke up, even though I had momentary lucidity. All I know is that there was a house out in some rural town where some friends and I were having a party. There was a pool table in the house. I ended up leaving for a moment and then, when I came back, all the lights in the house seemed to be off, and there was definitely no party going on. As I was about to turn the doorknob and walk inside  I suddenly realized that this was a dream, which explained the drastic change in atmosphere. I opened the door and my friend Phil (who we all knew as “one-eyed” Phil) who I haven’t seen in years, is lying on a pallet on the floor, watching TV. He’s obviously the only one in the house. I walked back outside shortly after talking to him for a while and was getting strange vibes from how dark and isolated the area was.

Don’t really remember anything after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12-07-2006
Dream One:
”Mario and Mertha”*
This one was _weird_.
So, there was this guy who I can only identify as Mario from Super Mario. He was about 3 or 4 feet tall, and he was a real asshole. (He was even dressed like Mario, so I’d say it was him.) His trump card was that he had this _really_ scary companion named “Big Mertha.” She was like 8 feet tall with a 70-something inch waist. (Think Andre the Giant with tits and like 45&#37; more body fat. Scary huh?) Anyway, the scariest thing about Mertha was that she had the ability to just appear and disappear like she was the fuckin Candyman or something. So whenever Mario, who was often alone, would hear someone talking shit about him, he’d “call” Mertha, and she’d just _show up_ and mangle whoever was talking shit about him/her.

At one point me, a friend of mine (Jesse I think) and Mario were at my old house. I think Jesse and I got into an argument with Mario and it resulted to us saying what we thought about him and Mertha. Before I knew it, I see Mertha’s big-ass hulk of a body stomping down the hallway toward us. We got the hell out of there.

Later, we were out in a park by a neighborhood near my old one (the park doesn’t really exist). I was sitting on a swing and Mario was being a cocky little bastard (emphasis on “little”) as he was talking to someone. I don’t think it was Jesse, but I know Jesse was still in the picture. Sooner or later, words started flying and Mario, whose lil’ ass would get wrecked by just about _anybody_ calls up Mertha. She appeared and was towering over the other person, about to beat him to the ground. As I sat there, swinging and watching, I remember thinking “Jesus, here those two go again,” and was feeling a sense of pity for the person about to get beat down and irritation with these two assholes. That’s when I realized that this was all a dream.

I continued to swing lightly for a little while and watched as Mertha began just annihilating this guy. After a couple of seconds I’d about had my fill and hopped out of the swing. I walked nonchalantly over to Mario and Mertha, grinning. Without saying a word, I wound up and gave Mario a roundhouse kick to the face that sent him flying off into the side of one of the apartment buildings a few yards away. Mertha left the other guy alone and started trying to swing on me but I was too quick and I vaguely remember giving her a couple uppercuts to the jaw. I then stepped back and stayed on the defensive, ducking and dodging this giant’s attempts to grab me. 

At one point, I wound up in a small alleyway between buildings and did one of those zig-zagging jumps where you jump from back and forth between two walls, kicking yourself higher each time, until you reach the top. Both Mario and Mertha (somehow) followed me onto the roof and we started fighting up there. I remember jumping from rooftop to rooftop, but not much of the fight. All I know is that I had them completely outmatched, and ended up knocking them both off of the roof. 

Something I saw from the rooftop made me think of Spiderman (I can’t remember exactly what it was, though) and, having had my fun with Mario and Mertha, I decided to try sticking to the wall, so I scaled down the side of one of the buildings, sticking with my hands and feet. I dropped down onto an apartment balcony. I walked inside and, unexpectedly, I saw a bunch of my friends sitting around playing video games. 

Things got a little hazy here but I remember summoning Mario and Mertha again, later on, to go another round. Some time after slapping them around again I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/12/2006
“Slasher Movie-ish”*
This one actually started off exactly like 12/11’s entry, but it was so abstract (and long) that, even with my notes, I can hardly remember how all the elements came together.
I was in the same classroom, same chair, and was having trouble with the same dude. I think we ended up become friends before the pencil incident even happened, this time. Again, most of the class went out and partied together but, this time, we ended up going to a house party at…my grandma’s house?  ::wtf::  At some point, I remember looking for my uncle C, but was only able to find my other uncle L, and I think he was sleeping on the couch or something like that.

Anyway, later, (and the weirdness begins) there was apparently a killer running around. He was taking a lot of my classmates out, one by one, in standard “ScreamIKnowWhatYouDidLastHalloweenThe13thonElmStr  eet” fashion. We spent most of the dream running and hiding for our lives and periodically coming across the dead bodies of our friends, most of them gutted and/or skinned, leaving nothing but unidentifiable carcasses. We even started getting suspicious of one another because, even well into the night, we just couldn’t find who the hell was doing all the killing. Even so, I decided to stay with the largest group, thinking it’d be easier to look out for myself and each other. Some time during the night, someone that wasn’t in our group came running in (I think they were screaming, having just barely escaped the killer) and we all scattered, knowing the killer was probably on the way. 

Most of us ran outside, heading out through the backyard. Coming away from the lights of the house, it was pitch black outside, and the backyard seemed to stretch on forever, like we were running into an endless void. Running from a savage maniac and into a space so dark that I couldn’t see the person in front of me brought about a sense of panic. This, though, also brought me to the realization that I was dreaming. It was a very low level of lucidity, though. I couldn’t even break the fear that I was feeling, knowing that there was someone trying to kill me (funny how I can realize we’re dreaming but, when in the middle of an intense situation, forget how easy it would be to get out of, if I could calm down and put my mind to it.)

While running toward where I knew there were a bunch of trees standing, even though I could no longer see them, because the area was so dark, I didn’t even want to look over my shoulder, back toward the house, because I was in fear of _what_, not only who, might be right on my heels. I thought up a half-witted plan of killing two birds with one stone. I was going to, while running, charge up a ball of light between my hands, hoping that the glow would light the area while, at the same time, giving me something to use against this killer that I figured was right behind me.

I dipped my shoulders down, still at a full sprint, and brought my hands beside me, spaced apart as if I were holding a basketball between them. I kept _trying_ to form this ball of energy. I tried over and over. I couldn’t even get a fuckin spark. My mind was just racing too much, and I couldn’t focus. I had no control, whatsoever.

Then, just like that, lucidity was gone. The dream had shifted slightly and I was in the middle of the woods. There was just enough light coming from (somewhere) to see a few feet around me. There, in front of me, someone was up against a tree, staring back at me. I could tell it was the guy that had been doing all the killing. The only thing I really remember about this part was that there was this strange black substance, almost like a liquid, with a soft green glow around it. This liquid was obviously “alive,” and it was swirling around this guy in thin, glowing strings. It reminded me of Spiderman/Venom/Carnage’s symbiote costumes, all thick and stringy, but with a green light surrounding it. It was going in and out of the guy’s eyes, ears and gaping mouth, and I could tell that _it_ was controlling the man’s brain. I wanted NOTHING to do with that shit, and I took off.  ::shock:: 

The dream shifted again, and it was daytime. I was now at my old Canterbury house, and had some friends with me. Before I knew it, one of them was dead. The body lay sprawled across my porch, split from neck to navel, body twisted in an expression that could only describe complete agony at the time of death. We ended up back inside the house where we all came face-to-face with the killer. He had a knife in his hand but, with about 4 of us left, we were able to overpower him. I grabbed the knife and we threw him down on the bed. My friends pinned both his wrists and feet and I jumped on the bed and sat on his thigh, making sure he would go nowhere.

Having completely forgotten about all the supernatural shit (because of the dream shift, maybe?) I started taunting and torturing this guy (like I’ve always envisioned myself doing to one of these slasher-movie killers, if I ever got my hands on one) making him pay for all of the carnage he’d caused. In the middle of my (pretty damn satisfying) moments of terrorizing this guy, one of my friends looked out the window and said “Shit! Cops!”

There was no way in HELL I was letting this freak off into police custody so, playtime coming to an end, I repeatedly stabbed this guy in the chest/stomach - I can’t even remember how many times – for about three seconds. And then we all ran outside to meet the cops and try to keep them from coming inside. I threw the knife down in the dirt near the body on my porch. I don’t know why. I just sure as fuck didn’t want to get caught holding it. If the issue came up, I’d just have to explain everything the best I could.

While we were outside, being questioned by the cops about the body that was on the ground, I looked over one cop’s shoulder and saw a car drive by, slowly at first. A mean leaned out the window a little and waved at us, smiling. It was the same man I’d just stabbed to death in my bedroom. He’d somehow gotten out the back door and was now getting away. I knew there would be no way to explain everything that happened, quick enough for the cops to do something about it.

Again, the dream shifted. I was walking down the sidewalk with some friends of mine. It seemed like it was early morning. I was in about the middle of the group, some people both in front and behind me. I suddenly remembered the man on the loose and got a bad feeling. I quickly turned around and looked behind me just in time to see an unknown figure rush in and spear-tackle one of my friends into the trees lining the sidewalk. I ran back to them, knowing my friend was about to get slaughtered. It turned out to be a prank, though, another one of my boys rolling in the grass and laughing with the one that he’d just surprised the hell out of. Relieved, I laughed, turning back around to face the way we were originally walking toward…just in time to see another one of my friends lying on the ground, having been killed by the murderer, when my back was turned.

The same car rolled slowly by, the killer smiling enthusiastically and yelling something to me about how, sooner or later, he was going to get _me_ (obviously excited about my having “killed” him once). He spoke as if he respected me as some sort of worthy opponent and, as he was pulling away said something about how he can’t wait for the _sequel_, suggesting that my subconscious considered this reminiscent of a slasher-movie, even before the dream was over.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/09/2007
Dream Four:
"Advanced Lucid Task Completed"*
This dream was about a keg party I’d gone to, last weekend. The house belonged to a guy that I’d just met, that night, and the party was out in the backyard. They had a homemade half-pipe out back and everyone was just kinda hanging out, around it, getting drunk. 

I don’t remember much about the dream, before becoming lucid, but I think it was just a recognition of being this being the same party I’d been to, a few days earlier, that made me realize I was dreaming. Immediately, I disassociated myself with everything that was going on and tried to think of what it was I wanted to do, when I became lucid. I’d completely forgotten about looking for the old man and the first thing that popped into my head was the lucid task. The snowman was the only one I could remember at the time but, seeing as how I was at a party, it would have been the perfect time to ask if there were any lucid dreamers around, to complete the basic task.  ::roll:: 

Anyway, I was looking around this _snowless_ backyard and thinking “Great. How the fuck am I supposed to build a snowman? Do I make it snow? Do I just manifest the snowman? Do I just manifest enough snow to Make the snowman?” I figured that just manifesting a complete snowman would be kinda cheap, so I figured I’d make one from scratch. At first, I tried just making the round sections of snow appear, one at a time. I held up my fingers and tried a little wizardry, but I couldn’t get anything to appear, no matter how hard I tried. So then, I figured making it snow might do the trick, but that didn’t prove to be much easier. I started concentrating on visualizing a snow-covered scene. I was thinking about everything that I could associate with snow, convinced that, the more realistic that I could visualize it, the more solid it would all be and wouldn’t just be a fleeting concept of snow. 

I was thinking off everything snow related, Christmas decorations, sleds, everything. Even before the snow, there were huge Christmas ornaments like Lawn Santas and shit just appearing all over the backyard. But I just Could NOT make it snow. I even stopped once to look at my hands and solidify the dream. I kept trying again, though, and finally got a hazy bit of snow to just layer the ground. It didn’t even fall from the sky, it just appeared. Then, “telekinetically” I started rolling some snow and sticks around with my mind. Finally, I made the snowman, but it was partially hidden behind the half-pipe. I walked over to it and, since the only light in the backyard was coming _from_ the half-pipe, the area behind it was almost pitch black. I could barely even see the snowman, but I was able to manifest a carrot or something for the nose (can’t remember exactly what I used, but it was orange) but I don’t think I took the time to put eyes or a mouth on it. Next, I was thinking about bringing it to life. I’d never brought something to life in an LD, before, and I tried to make it as simple as possible. I simply decided that this snowman was now “alive” and then I just stood there, looking at the shadowy white figure and waiting for something to happen.

All of a sudden, this snowman comes to life and just starts straight-up _assaulting_ me with snowballs. It was like the snowballs were just appearing in the snowman’s hands, as the ones before it left, and they were coming at me like machinegun fire. (This seemed completely random at first but, now that I look back on it, I’m reminded of that movie where Michael Keaton becomes a snowman and starts machine-gunning all these snowballs at some kids. It was like that but a lot more brutal.) It was so bad that, even though I was lucid, I had to run off to the side and duck and dodge all these snowballs because I was getting completely overwhelmed.

Somewhere around here, though, the dream lost all solidity and faded away. 

After this, I had a bunch of dream fragments. The scenes kept changing over and over, and I would constantly realize I was dreaming, just in time for the scene to change again, and I’d have to find lucidity, all over, each time. There was one where I was in a school cafeteria and another where I was back at home and I looked in the bathroom mirror and I had this _Weird_ head of hair. It was all shaved on the sides, but the top was like a poofy black S-curl from Hell, that was pretty much a shapeless mass of loose, untamed knots.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/15/2007*
Damn. A lot of dream activity last night. It was some work, just trying to remember as much as I could. I went to sleep after taking a multivitamin and was focused on realizing when I’m dreaming. What’s strange is that, the way some of these dreams chained together, it almost seems that they could have been the same dream but, as groggy as I was, the few times I woke up, during the night, it’s really hard to tell.

*Dream One
”Tailless Meteor”*
I’d say this was a MILD, but I don’t really remember whether I became lucid because of the auto-suggestion I was using, when I fell asleep, or as a DILD, due to some dream content. Whatever the case, there is a whole section of this LD that I can barely remember, as it was my first recalled dream of the night, and there was a lot going on, afterward.

I was with Joe and Todd and we were out in the sticks, somewhere, at night. I think Joe had his truck, but it was a beige color instead of dark blue/black. I remember that, throughout the dream, I checked my hands probably 3 or 4 times because the dream kept destabilizing. One of the times I looked at my hands, my palms had all these scars all over them, like razor slashes that had been healed over for years, but still protruded just a little bit.

Todd had gone off somewhere, and Joe and I were getting in his truck. I looked overhead and saw a meteor flying over us. It was huge and obviously close enough to us to be within the Earth’s atmosphere. There was no fire trail behind it, though and that disappointed me. I thought it ruined the whole affect of having a meteor pass overhead. I raised my hand and I tried to will a huge fire trail behind the rock, but I wasn’t able to do it before the meteor disappeared over the horizon.

The only thing I really remember after this was walking through a convenience store.


*Dream Three
“Flying Around” / “Talking With Dad” / “Late For Work”*
I was on a, slightly deserted, street, at night. Someone was with me, but I can’t remember who it was. As if a light switch had come on, I suddenly realized I was dreaming. The first thing I did was stabilize the dream by looking at my hands. I can’t remember what I saw in them, though. My next order of business was trying to find the old, blind Chinese(ish) man, so we could finish our fight. I remember trying the “around the corner” method, to see if he would just appear, that way. That didn’t work. I also tried to just make him appear in front of me. That didn’t work, either. Walking around with my friend, we came to where there was a store on the side of the road. Walking toward this store was some guy with a black jacket on. I couldn’t quite see what he looked like, though. I’m pretty sure he had a beanie on.

While this guy was walking, somewhat toward us, but not directly, I held up my fingers toward him and focused, trying to get him to turn into the old Chinese guy. The shit just Would Not work and I was starting to get frustrated by it. Then, for no reason at all, the guy that was walking, paying us no attention, walks straight toward the wall of the store we were standing on front of. Without breaking stride, he simply steps up against the wall and begins walking, vertically, up the front of the building, hands in is pockets, like this was completely normal behavior. My “friend” and I looked at each other like, “What the fuck?” and then looked back at the guy, just as he disappeared over the rooftop. Not to be outdone, I quickly levitated up into the air, stopping just a few feet higher than the rooftop, which was only illuminated by a bright street lamp a few yards away. The guy didn’t even pay me any attention. He simply kept on walking in his straight line, across the rooftop, and down the other side.

Still hovering in the air, I decided to go off and just explore a lil bit, so I started flying down the street, following this dark main road through a rural area. Traffic picked up, the further I went, a few cars passing under me. I kept trying to go faster but I couldn’t get any speed, while flying, no matter how hard I tried. It seemed the harder I concentrated on going faster, the slower I went. Another car came, speeding up from behind me, passing under me and headed in the same direction I was. So, holding out one arm in front of me, I imagined as if there was a long rope tied to the car that just passed me, that had to have been going about 60-70mph. Even though it was planned, I was kinda surprised when I suddenly picked up speed, being yanked by the invisible string. Flying behind the car was pretty intense and fun as hell. I was only a good 10-15 feet off of the ground, and felt kind of like a kite. 

As we were passing a bunch of houses that sat on either side of the road, something (though I can’t remember what) drew me to one of them. I “disconnected” from the car and stepped down into a landing on the front lawn of the unfamiliar house. I can’t remember whether I opened the door or just walked through it, but not even the inside of the house looked familiar. That’s why I found it all the more strange to see my Dad, sitting on the couch with his head back and his eyes closed. Now, being completely lucid and knowing my Dad is dead, I didn’t really know what to make of this situation. Since the front door was behind the couch, which sat in the middle of the living room, I walked around behind it, eyeing my Dad, suspiciously. I wasn’t quite sure what my subconscious might have had in store for me, but I walked calmly, prepared for pretty much anything. As I circled around beside him, I stuck out one arm and tapped him on the arm and said, “Hey,” to see if he was really ‘dead’ in the dream. He opened his eyes as if he’d only been sleeping and looked up as if he was surprised to see me. He got up and hugged me and I told him that, even though I knew he was a DC, it was good to see him. I sat down on the couch next to him and then we just got into some conversation about how things have been going, with me. We didn’t have very many of those types of conversations when he was alive, so this was actually pretty nice. 

I lost lucidity during the conversation and vaguely remember a bunch of my Dad’s friends coming over and all of us having a party. Things pretty much faded out, after that.

I then “woke up,” still at “Dad’s house.” (I very rarely fall asleep and wake up still within the same dream. I find it fascinating that it happened twice in one night.) I was not lucid though and remembered it was Monday morning, and I had to be at work. I checked my watch and it was 10 till 8:00. “Shit.” I was going to be late for work. I still had to go home, shower and change. I jumped in the car and, not really knowing where the hell I was, ended up going a good 10 minutes in the wrong direction. I figured this out and turned around, headed back toward my house. I knew there was no fighting it, and I was going to be _really_ late, so I stopped in some convenience store that also sold hot breakfast like sausage and eggs and shit. I remember looking at the sky to see the sun coming up. 

Finally ended up getting home and, when I looked at my watch, it said it was 9:30am. I was like “What? That’s not right. It couldn’t have taken me an hour and a half to get here.” I tapped on the watch a few times and put my ear up to it. It wasn’t ticking. Turns out it was broken. But then, I was trying to rationalize why it said 7:50, last time I looked at it. I don’t think I actually figured this all out, before I woke up again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/22/2007
”Fuq the Police”*
Awesome lucid dream. Unfortunately, I woke up at about 4 o’clock, after the dream, and didn’t get up to jot down any notes before falling back asleep, so I’ve forgotten a few things.

So, Todd and I are on a road trip, somewhere. We stop into a gas station, late at night, and I slightly remember some small talk with a girl that was working there. We ended up leaving and getting back on the road. Soon, it was day time and we were driving down the interstate. I can’t remember what the reason was but, some time during our drive, a motorcycle cop pulls up behind us and turns on his lights. We pull over onto the left shoulder, instead of the right, parking on the wide, grass median, in the center of the two opposing flows of traffic.

The cop comes over and starts being a real dick. I think we had been smoking or something, because he tells us to wait over by his bike so he can search the car. While he is over at the car, I start getting suspicious of things, but not enough to realize I’m dreaming. Then, right on cue, the cop says “Well, well. What is this?” and he pulls out my dream journal, which happens to be in a notebook. (Funny, because I don’t have a paper journal, IRL) Laughing while walking in our direction, he begins thumbing through the journal and then, out of nowhere, just starts ripping pages out of it, tearing them to pieces and throwing them all over the median. 

I was _Infuriated_. So much so, that even Todd was like  ::shock::  at the cop. I could practically hear him thinking “Oohh, you shouldn’t have done that.” 

I don’t even remember what happened next but, the next thing I knew, the cop was lying on the ground, face down. It was right around here that I realized I was dreaming (though I can’t remember if I became lucid and _then_ took out the cop, or did it before. I think I took out the cop first, though). Anyway, the second I realized I was dreaming, I looked at my hands, which were hard and dry, to stabilize the dream, repeating to myself “I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming,” to keep the thought fresh in my mind. Todd was looking at me, wondering what was going on. I told him that I was dreaming, but that we still needed to get out of here because I had a feeling our trouble with the cop wasn’t over. Just as I said that, the cop was beginning to slowly rise from the ground. Since he was between us and the car, I looked the other way and the first thing I saw was the police motorcycle. My eyes about lit up like a kid in a candy store. I ran to the bike and told Todd to jump on. At first, I couldn’t get it started and the cop was now running toward us, closing the gap while I continuously tried to kick-start the bike (which is weird because police bikes don’t have kick-starts, that I know of.) Finally, as the cop was just beginning to come in range, I got it started and we took off. I remember how short and stubby the handlebars felt as I was pushing up through the gears. 

We were flying down the grassy median, closer to the oncoming lane than the correct one. Suddenly, looking at all the cars whizzing passed us, to the left, it dawned on me: I’ve _always_ wanted to try this in a lucid dream. Thinking of Trinity in the Matrix: Reloaded, I suddenly swerved into oncoming traffic, with the motorcycle, zig-zagging left and right as cars veered and skidded out of our way. Ah, man. One of the most _insane_ things I’ve experienced in a LD and it lasted about 20 seconds or so, before I cut back across the median, to the right side. 

We kept on riding until we were back in our town (though it didn’t even seem like our town.) We pulled up in some (unfamiliar) apartment complex, where my mom apparently lived. My lucidity had begun flickering during the ride but, as soon as I got in this unfamiliar apartment, the first thing I did was focus on my hands again and repeat “I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming,” bringing my lucidity, and the scene around me, into much more clarity. 
So, apparently, my DC mom was getting ready for a party and my aunt and some other relatives were about to come over. I was still thinking about the whole cop thing and was wondering if we’d seen the last of them. Todd suddenly got a call on his cell phone, which was this really futuristic pocket computer sort of thing. We thought it might have been the cops, but it was someone in his family.
A few minutes later, the house phone rang. Mom picked it up and then called me to pick it up. I picked it up and it was the police. I recognized the voice and, to be specific, it was Morgan Freeman.  ::wtf2::  He told me, calmly, that the entire complex was now crawling with SWAT and that my friend and I needed to come out and turn ourselves in, before we made things worse for ourselves – in all his typical, soothing, Freemanesque nature. I found this hilarious, though, seeing as how I was now 100&#37; lucid again, and figured it was time to have some fun more.

As we were heading out of the apartment, I was talking to Todd, coaching him on how he was just a DC and we both had “lucid abilities,” in hope that he was going to be able to do all the things I could do, as it would make what was about to happen all the more interesting. He got the picture and we both started walking downstairs. He was walking in front of me and kept going, even after I stopped, halfway down the last set of stairs. I glanced over to one side and saw Morgan Freeman standing in the hallway, dressed like his detective character in _Se7en_ and facing away from me (while I was still slightly faced away from him) as if we were two arch-enemies in some gritty anime thriller that were having their last civil conversation, before completely obliterating each other. I can’t remember exactly what he was saying, though.
Finally, I came down the rest of the stairway and turned to face him. He, himself, was walking toward me. I started walking backward in the hallway, while we were still talking, backing myself out toward the field that was in front of the complex. As I was doing this, I was telling him that I wasn’t worried about him or the rest of the SWAT team, that I could see surrounding the field, out of the corner of my eye, because I knew I was dreaming. I tried to warn him that he really didn’t want to start a fight with us. He wasn’t buying it and was his cool, calm, collected self, dismissing my words as psychotic banter, of course. I looked back behind me and saw Todd standing in the field, waiting. When I looked back at Detective Freeman, I gave him a smile and suddenly began levitating backward, instead of walking backward, with my arms rising out to the sides. I said something like “Suit yourself,” and his face twisted in subtle surprise. 

Hovering backward, passing Todd, I glanced over to him and said something like “You ready, man?” He said “Yup,” and suddenly levitated into the air, as well. Jesus, did we ever show off.  ::chuckle::  We started flying around this huge field, watching the SWAT stand by and stare at us in awe. Neighbors started coming out onto their decks and balconies and we could hear them gasping and shouting. Pretty soon, we had the attention of everyone in the neighborhood. I hovered past one balcony and actually saw my ex and her husband (which isn’t that strange because they are, more or less, the only people I know that live in an apartment complex, at the moment) and they were actually cheering us on. 
Now in mid-air, I held up one finger and focused, slinging my hand out as a bright orange streak shot out of my finger and exploded, down on the ground, though I wasn’t aiming for anything. Taking the cue, Todd began doing the same thing, and we started firing energy blasts in all directions. My purpose, really, was to see if I could get all the DC cops to run away screaming, and hadn’t really planned on slaughtering them. Some ran, others didn’t. I did end up shooting one guy in the chest and he just exploded. The rest of the SWAT guys standing close to him only stood there like statues, though. I moved on to their cars and started blowing them up, one by one.
Pretty soon, I’d begun thinking less and less of the cops surrounding us, and was just caught up in how much fun I was having, using these powers. I wanted to try something else. Something Big.
I looked up at the sky and was reminded of the Hammer of God (a huge satellite laser, from the game _Gears of War_, which I played for the first time, this weekend). I held my hands up to the sky, focusing hard on how to make this work. Visualizing this beam of light, I saw the clouds above begin to swirl, funneling just a moment before spreading slowly outward from the center of rotation. It had been near sundown and the sky was already growing dark so it was so much easier to see the bright white ball of light growing in the heavens. As soon as I figured it was well-enough developed, I swung my hands down toward the earth, as if I was pulling the light down from the sky with my fingers. A bright red-orange beam exploded down out of the sky, a few miles behind the apartment complex. I heard it hit the ground, in the distance, and saw the top end of a massive explosion budding up, over the tops of the apartment building in front of me. 
I remember trying this at least twice, before waking up into a false awakening.

In the FA, Todd and I were telling Joe about the shared dream we just had, how we were both lucid and about everything we did. The day went on from there and then somehow, I don’t really remember how, but things began happening all over again and the FA melted back into the same scenario as the previous dream, all the way up until being back in the apartment complex and ready to face the cops again.

Good shit.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/25/2007*
HAHAHAHA. Oh my God. I just had another *good* one.
With the holidays over, I’ve recently started hitting the gym pretty hard, again. I’ve noticed that when I’ve been good to my body (and my mind, seeing as how I’ve cut back on the weekday smoking) I get more lucids. Seems like common sense, I know, but I feel it’s worth noting. Anyway…

*Dream One:
”Invincible”*
So anyway, this dream started in someone’s garage. I was a disembodied spectator, at first, and saw that my mom had stolen some money from the Wrong People. She had dug a hole in the ground, in the garage (which was weird, because the ground is concrete and she was only using a shovel) and was burying the money in it. She heard some people coming, and the garage door was opening so, impossibly quick, she buries herself in the hole, along with the money and a shotgun, in case she needed to surprise her pursuers. When the garage opened, a bunch of cars and a school bus came up into the driveway. This is when the dream switched to first person, and my recall skips ahead a little bit.



There was now a birthday party going on where me, a few other kids’ parents and a bunch of kids were playing party games in the garage (which explained the school bus). Somehow, I knew something about the money and that the amount that mom had buried herself with was only a portion of it. Another car slowly pulls up into the driveway and a bunch of mobster looking guys step out with their guns drawn. They walk up into the garage and start swinging their guns around at everyone, asking about their money. Of course no one else knew what they were talking about. 
I, pretty sure there was about to be a bloodbath, finally spoke up. I took one of the men in the house and grabbed a bag full of cash, and gave it to him. As we were walking back to the garage I said something like, “Ok you’ve got your money. You’re going to let us go, right? These are just kids.” The guy was like “I can’t do that. You’re all witnesses.”
They stood somewhat in the center of our crowd as we made a sort of ring around them, everyone too afraid to run away. Even the children were cringing and sobbing. Many of us, every time a gun barrel would aim in our direction, would discretely try to position ourselves behind the person standing next to us. (which reminds me of a scene in a dream I had a while back, I just can’t remember which one) I forgot how, but one of the girls was able to talk the lead guy into letting her take the smallest child inside. Then, somehow, things turned around, and the guys decided not to kill us. They were going to take us with them and hold us hostage. I dunno if I can’t remember why they decided this, or if there was just never a reason given.



Next thing I knew, though, we were driving down the highway in the school bus. I was sitting in the very back seat and the mob car was behind us. I was nervous as hell, sitting by the window, because I remembered (though I don’t really remember him saying it) that the lead guy had told us that, should we try anything funny, they’d open fire into the back of the bus, and I knew I was the first person that would be hit. 
After driving for a while, the dream shifted again (I hate that I don’t know whether my dreams actually skip, or there are just gaps in my recall. That seriously bothers the shit out of me) and we, in the bus, were sitting outside of this club. Everything was dead silent and I was still in the back, absolutely fuming mad about there being nothing any of us could do to get us out of the situation we were in. It was in having this moment to myself, to think, that I realized that all of this was a dream. I didn’t even do any reality checks to confirm it (I _am_ glad that I’m becoming more familiar with just knowing when I’m dreaming, by the feeling itself, and not having to confirm it). I don’t even think I looked at my hands to stabilize the dream, because it was already vivid enough, and I only had one thing on my mind: I was _pissed_ at having been completely humiliated by these DCs.



I stood up and just walked off the bus. I know there was a guy that was outside guarding us, but I don’t remember how exactly I got past him. I was soon barging into the club, like I was the terminator, eyes focused and scanning around for the rest of these men. The d&#233;cor was completely unfamiliar, as far as I know, but was dominated by soft purple and gold lights. I saw the first guy in the hallway and, before he could do anything, I grabbed him by the face and slammed him back against the wall. He went down without much of a fight. Turning the corner, I came to the main room, two men suddenly standing up as soon as they saw me, drawing their guns. I turned my attention to the man on my left and he shot first. I reached up and caught his bullet in mid-air. I could actually feel it, like an ant bite, when it hit my palm. I dropped the bullet and he shot again. I caught the bullet and slung my arm back at him, hitting him in the chest with his own bullet. I continued walking (which I hadn’t stopped doing since I came in the room) toward the man a few yards in front of me. People around the club were ducking for cover from the gunshots and flattening themselves against the walls, away from us. The man fired once or twice and I caught the bullet(s). 

Then, one of the kids from the bus came into the club. I stopped and looked back at the kid, (whose position was at about 5 o’clock, in relation to where I was now standing)  then looked back at the guy with the gun. I taunted him by saying something like “Hey look, it’s one of your hostages. If you gotta go, might as well take somebody with you, right?” The guy, not really knowing what to do, whipped his gun over at the kid and pulled the trigger. I dove to the side, covering a good five yards and catching the bullet before it hit. The man yelled out something like “You monster!!” and started shooting at me repeatedly, as I continued walking toward him, catching and swatting away every bullet that came in my direction. I stopped right in front of him and put my hands down, and decided to give him a free shot. He put the barrel about three inches away from my forehead and pulled the trigger. It felt like someone flicked me in the forehead with their finger. LOL. Oh, to see the look on that guy’s face. Rofl.  ::rolllaugh:: 



I reached out and grabbed him by the collar, spun around and threw him behind me, straight out the front door of the club, which was now, mysteriously, directly behind me, instead of around the corner like it had been. I walked back outside the club to look for him and, as soon as I stepped out the door, I turned to the side and saw a car heading straight for me. It was him, of course. I planted my feet and pushed forward, completely smashing in the front of his car and bringing him to a stop. Then, for good measure, I ripped open his hood and smashed my palm down through his air filter, flattening the top half of his engine. When I walked around the front of his car, he had already gotten out and was running away from me like a lil punk, heading (for some reason) toward a lake that was a good 100 yards away, and he had a damn good head start. I tried a super-speed run to catch up with him, by focusing on the area a few feet in front of him and sprinting toward it. I was moving really fast, but not really _The Flash_ fast, as he jumped into the lake and started swimming his little heart out. Lol. 

So, being a good 50ft or so away from the water, I jumped into the air and levitated over him, dropping down into the water right in front of him and grabbing him by the shirt. The water was only waist deep so, at first, I started guiding him out of the lake on his feet but, then, just to show-off a little more (why is showing off to DC’s so much fun, knowing they aren’t real? Haha) I said “And just to show you what you were up against…” then I flew up out of the water and directly toward the tree I had passed under while running after him. I dragged him through the tree, the branches smacking and scratching against his face, while I didn’t even feel them. Finally, being as high as the tree itself, after coming out the other side, I slung the guy down toward his own car so hard that his body smashed up the back end just as much as the front had been.

I landed in the parking lot and all the kids and parents and club-goers that had been outside watching started cheering and giving me props. Some time during the aftermath, I lost lucidity, the cops showed up, the bad guys were arrested, and all was right with the world.  ::happy:: 

Woke up at about 4:30, almost too excited to even think about going back to sleep. I wrote down the notes for this dream and went back to bed, trying the WBTB method. Had no other lucids though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/12/2007
Dream One:
"Failed Twister Task"*
Well, I can barely remember a damn thing from last night. I know the majority of my dream (the only one I really remember, anyway, though I remember having two dreams, last night) took place out in the sticks, somewhere. It had to do with some deranged hillbilly guys. Can't remember what the hell was going on, though. The only thing that sticks out in my mind was becoming lucid, as these guys were approaching me, to attack. At first, they were far away enough from me, that I had time to think about the lucid task. [Edit: I'm trying to get my timeline together, as I'm writing this, and this actually happened after I woke up and did WBTB, at about 4:00, with the intention of doing the tornado task.] It was already dark outside, but I wanted to try the tornado task. The first thing that came to mind was pulling a twister down out of the sky and making it land right on top of these guys that were walking in my direction.

I raised my hands and focused on the few clouds I could see in the moonlight and then I pulled my arms downward. A funnel cloud began to form, but I could tell it wasn't spinning, it was just sort of sinking. It made a cone which connected to the first guy in front of me, but then I forgot what, exactly, I was supposed to do with the tornado, to complete the task. I knew I had to suck someone up in it, but I couldn't remember if it was myself, or another DC. While I was thinking on this, the guy (whose head was once covering the base of the funnel cloud, from my perspective) took a casual step to the side. In one HELL of an optical illusion, the non-rotating funnel cloud which had come _down_ from the sky only moments ago, showed itself to, now, be a huge plume of black smoke, _rising_ from a house burning in the background, that suggested it had been covered by the guy, the whole time, even though I knew the house hadn't been there, and the dark cloud/smoke came down from above, and not up from the house. (If that makes any sense. )

Anyway, I don't remember anything after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/13/2007
“Scooby’s Labyrinth?”*
The first thing I remember is being in some scenario built around the movie _Pan’s Labyrinth._ I had been talking to a young girl that had her hands on her hips and through the hole between her side and one of her arms, I saw the Fawn creature from the moving looking back at me.
What happened after that is a blur, but I remember ascending the spiral well/staircase from the movie. From there, the Fawn turned out to be evil and grew to about 15 feet tall. He then trapped me in the dungeon of what was now a castle, along with a few other people. 
In the cell, we tried to devise a plan to kill the Fawn, but we didn’t have any way to lure him close enough to the cell to kill him by smashing him with a huge stone that was loose, in the ceiling. 
It was right around here that I realized I was dreaming, but this part is still kind of hazy, as far as remembering everything. I’m pretty sure I just walked straight through the bars of the cell and called the Fawn to come chase me. He came thundering after me (I distinctly remember how heavy his “hooves” were, on the ground, which made him seem even bigger than he was.) When he got under the stone, which was now (somehow) tied to a rope that was held by the people in the cell, the prisoners yanked it loose and it fell and crushed his head.

Aware that I was dreaming, I didn’t even bother to go back and help the prisoners. I just ran toward the daylight that I could see down at the far end of the hallway. When I got outside, I suddenly stepped into the island party atmosphere from the Scooby-Doo movie.  ::wtf::  The characters from the movie were even there. We were all in an alcove surrounded on all sides by a rocky wall that was about 20 feet high, and there was a pool in the center of the alcove party. I didn’t pay any attention to the Scooby DC’s and wanted to see what was on the other side of the wall, so I first tried to jump high enough to see over the top of it, but could only get about a dozen feet off the ground, before floating to a landing. I tried this, a couple more times, with no success, so I figured the best thing to do would be to just climb it.

Before trying to scale the wall, I looked at my hands to ground myself. When I looked at the front of my left hand, I had no fingers, at all - just the stump of my palm. I turned the hand around and saw that all my fingers were actually twisted backward and kind of coiled around each other. When I turned the hand back over, they were all back to normal. I started climbing the wall like a rock climber, but once I got about halfway up, there were no other hand-holes, and the wall face was pretty much flat from there on up. To get passed this, all I did was look away from the spot where I wanted to put my hand, imagine there was a ledge big enough to hold onto and, when I looked back, the wall face had changed, the way I’d pictured. I did this about 3 times and was able to get to the top.

At the top, I saw that I was on the edge of a highway, looking at the road from over the top of the guardrail. The only thing poking over the top was my head. I saw a police Corvette coming closer and I ducked down a little bit (don’t ask me why). I hoped the cop would just pass on by but, of course, he didn’t. He started slowing down just as he was about to pass me. My lucidity wasn’t all that strong, and I was beginning to get worried about what kind of trouble I was going to have to deal with, with this cop character. The second I started thinking this, about 3 more cop Corvettes (with flashy, silver rims, no less. Lol) pulled up, from all different directions, all obviously zeroed in on me.

I was thinking “SHIT, I need to get out of here.” Suddenly, another car pulled up. It was a blue and white Lamborghini, but not a model that I can say I’ve ever seen before. It skidded to a stop between me and the three cop cars, one guy leaning his head out the window and telling me to get in. I jumped in the backseat. (Yes, it was a four-door Lambo, but it gets weirder.)

Inside the car, there were actually three rows of seats – the front, middle, which was empty, and I sat in back. The driver and passenger of the car were these futuristic cops or something, and they reminded me of the two cops from Jet Li’s _The One_, (Delroy Lindo and Jason Statham) except the passenger was Hispanic and not black, though he was very dark. They were both around my age, also. The passenger was briefing me about something to do with why the cops were chasing me, and started point out some futuristic gadgetry that the car had. I remember that I didn’t hear a single word the guy said because the only thing I was thinking about was how much I wanted to drive the car.

Without even bringing it up in conversation, I simply willed the car to stop, got out of the backseat and climbed in the front. Both men had disappeared. The last thing I remember is flying down the highway in this badass car.

My notes also say that there was something having to do with a “Store,” after that, but I don’t remember what the hell that means.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/22/2007
"More Lucid Sparring"*
Don't remember very much of this one but (as usual) it was at my old house. I was hanging out with two friends, but I can't remember which ones. We had started sparring in the carport and, sooner or later, I'd realized I was dreaming. We had started off fighting hand to hand, I know, but I don't really remember any of it. At one point, though, I started trying to do the wall run that Trinity did in the first Matrix movie (The first one she did, in the apartment, where she runs up and across one wall, then cuts the corner, and takes a few steps on the perpendicular wall). At first my feet kept slipping, like they'd do in waking life, but I was able to get traction and ran up the wall, landing on the fence that lines my carport. 

After that, I'd gotten two bo-staffs from somewhere (dunno where, though) and started sparring my friends one at a time. I was pulling off some really sick moves, too. Once, one of them swung low at my legs and I placed one end of my staff on the ground, then jumped, landing in a crouch _on top_ of my vertical staff, gripping it while I front-flipped off of it, which made it rotate with me, for momentum, before landing and slamming the staff down toward the other guy. I missed, though, as he'd stepped back, but the look on his face, at the move I'd just done, was priceless.

I'd also learned this awesome way to disarm them (which I'd love to try in real life, whenever I get a chance). They would swing their staff at me, like a bat, horizontally, and I'd place my staff vertically, near my side, to stop their swing. Then, as the two weapons collided I'd spin around, slipping my arm beneath their staff and then using my own staff as a lever, during my spin, to pop their staff out of their hand and send it flying away from us. It was dope. I tried two different versions of it, one on each guy, and then told them that I wanted to fight them both at once. They declined, though (wusses lol) and that's all I remember. 

==================================================  =======

*02/26/2007*
Had a couple of lucids, last night, but the only one I can really remember seems to have been the least exciting of the two.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
There was a villain in this dream, and if it wasn't the Silver Surfer, it sure as hell reminded me of him. I became lucid sometime in this one, and started trying to fly after him, but I was having a lot of trouble, and kept sinking to the grass on my stomach. It took a little while, but I eventually got the hang of it and was able to fly just as fast as he was. The girl from the last dream was a big part of this dream, but I don't really remember anything but a few images of her. I also remember something about the villain walking in through the screen of this huge like 100x100 ft computer monitor. I flew over and followed him into it, the girl hanging on my wrist. It spit us out into a completely different setting, along with the other guy.  Don't remember much after that, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/27/2007
Dream Two:
"Beyond Batman"*
Had _another_ DILD, last night.  ::content::  I vaguely remember something happening, before this, that had to do with Batman and Robin, but right now I can't be too sure about that. What I do know, was that I was crouched on a pillar in some kind of nighttime courtyard, when I figured out I was dreaming. I remember how much more aware I was, upon this realization, than the past couple of DILDs I've had. I could feel myself getting all giddy. Haha. First thing I did was look at my hands. They had little pink and yellow spots all over them. When I was done looking at them, I couldn't believe how much more clear everything had gotten. It was like the entire dream world, which had seemed purely visual, only a moment ago, expanded to all five senses. I was now completely immersed in the dream, to a level that (even after having had so many lucids in my lifetime) astonished me. So much so, that, realizing that I'd never actually experimented with taste (I don't even know if I've ever tasted anything in a non-lucid), I licked the back of my hand, impulsively. It tasted just like real skin - somewhat bland and coppery.

Looking around a bit more, I could tell that this park/courtyard belonged to some corporation and I had been on a mission, before becoming lucid. I can't remember if I was actually Batman or not, but the first thing that came to mind was how much fun swinging around on grappling hook would be. I held up my hand and looked across the way to another high pillar. At first I tried to make one just shoot out of my hand but, when that didn't work, I figured I'd have to be a little more practical about it. I put my arm down to the side and imagined Batman's grappling gun. When I picked my hand back up, into my field of view, I was holding it. I pulled the trigger and launched a grappling across the way. I started swinging around from pillar to pillar, landing, firing at another spot, and continuing to swing. It was just as much fun as I thought it would be.

At one point, though, my feet touched the grass. This activated some kind of security system equipped with lasers and machine guns. This woman came out of nowhere and, at first, was trying to detain me. Around here, I'd know what it was I was doing at this place, in the first place, but I can't remember now. She was chasing me around this courtyard, shooting at me with some sort of electric gun thing. After a while, though, during our cat-and-mouse, we'd started talking and she was actually helping me. We were up high in this tower overlooking the courtyard hiding from the gunfire that was trained on our position. She was telling me where (whatever it was I was looking for) was hidden, in this center of a group of columns circled around, what looked like, some sort of metallic sculpture.

I didn't even let her finish talking, getting all antsy and excited, and I just dove out of the tower window. I could hear her scream something like "No wait!!!" while I shot another grappling hook and swung down at an angle, landing sideways on one of the columns, kinda like Spiderman, though I can't remember whether I was actually sticking to the wall or just hanging on. In any case, the huge metallic sculpture thing suddenly started moving. A long rectangular portion swung upward and then turned in my direction. This thing was only about 10 feet away, and I was staring down the barrel of a _huge_, high-tech cannon. The girl screamed something that implied she'd been trying to tell me it was a gun, but I don't remember what her outburst was. I jumped off of the pillar just as it exploded from a round fired from the gun.

There is a gap in my recall right around here. Next thing I know, this chick is flying a helicopter and I had shot a grappling line to the bottom of it and was hanging on while she carried us away from the facility. While hanging, I suddenly got the urge to experience being one of my RP characters, which I've never done before. I dropped off of the rope and landed on a high rooftop, which had really cool architecture, like a cathedral or something, and was thinking about how to do this. I was kind of apprehensive about spinning a new scene, because I haven't had much luck with it in the past, but decided to try it anyway. Standing on the roof, I held out my arms and spun around as fast as I could. At first, I was watching the world blur, but then I closed my eyes and thought of being somewhere else. Unfortunately, I also had fear of waking up, in the back of my head. 


*Dream (Fragment) Three:
False Awakening*
When I "woke up," after trying to spin a new scene, I was really groggy. I think my light was already on, because I don't remember turning it on. I had to go to the bathroom but had to find my robe because I wasn't wearing anything. Looking all over my room for the robe, the only thing I could find was my old firefighter's coat from Explorers. I picked it up and was looking under it, for the robe, but there was just another layer of material to line the big heavy, yellow coat with. Confused by this, I picked that up and found yet another layer of yellow, protective clothing beneath it. I thought this was completely ridiculous but couldn't figure out that I was dreaming. So, giving in and just putting the coat around me, I walked to the bathroom. Afterward, I went to the kitchen and noticed the tv was on. While getting a drink, I noticed that the movie playing was some really gorey, oldschool horror flick where this guy was turning into a werewolf, but done with really grotesque "shock-factor" effects, where his skin was peeling and blood gushed from his wounds as his wolf-self broke through. I tried to just kind of ignore it as I walked back passed the tv, toward my room, but couldn't help but think about how much the movie reminded me of "An American Werewolf in London."
Now, coming back in my room, I noticed my tv was now one - and An American Werewolf in Paris was showing. Annoyed, I thought something like "Fuck. I'm still dreaming," and I, suddenly, "woke up," again.

*Dream (Fragment) Four:*
*False Awakening*
Notice the quotations in "woke up."
I got up and looked around the room, but something didn't feel right. Everything, even my bed, seemed a lot bigger than it was in real life. I immediately knew I was dreaming again. The first thing I did was look at my hands, and noticed that I had the hands of a child - little short, stubby fingers. I rotated my hands left and right, and my fingers would move and wave like they were peices of paper submerged in water. I didn't get very far into this FA before I woke up, for real.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/03/2007
"The Mighty....Moonbeam?"*
Wow. I wish I could (or "didn't go to bed too drunk to") remember more of the details of this one, because it was pretty wild. 
So, I was a girl in this dream (which is _very_ rare). This girl was really depressed about something. Something had happened recently, but I can't remember what it was, that put me in this suicidal state.  

(There was one of those hospital crew tv shows on last night, Grey's Anatomy, I think, where this teenage girl that was really depressed about her body had razor scars all over her wrist. Turned out that the reason she didn't have what she figured was a "normal" body, for a girl, was that she might have actually been a boy, the doctors having found testes, inside of "her." [Edit: Disclaimer - The previous characterization is, in no way, my perception of Moonbeam!  ::chuckle::  I think that part is completely derived from the tv show character. Just thought I'd make that known! You're the shit, in my book, Moonbeam. Hehe.  ::cheers:: ] I'm sure that kicked-off the whole idea for this dream....along with, maybe, recent talk about Moonbeam's weapon of choice being a nine, and the picture of her with her bow and arrows, but I'll get to that..)

So anyway, one day (in this dream) I'm just sitting around doing normal teenage stuff, and these two people show up, looking all Federal Agentish. They sat me down and told me that they _needed_ me. I was to be part of a team that hunts (..I don't even know what to call them..)...these "people" who have died but, come back to life as these human-like beings with supernatural powers and the ability to move in and out of the astral and physical realms. They also told me that I *was* one of the creatures that I was about to be hunting. I didn't know it, but I had killed myself, due to depression, a few days or so ago and, having been a weapons/fighting expert in life (which I had no idea of until they just told me) they were going to need my help in this organization. To prove it, they pulled out a picture of "me" lying on the floor in my own blood as a white girl, with slit wrists, and hair that looked _exactly_ like Moonbeam's! (I can't even say it was her, with any certainty. I can't even remember the last time I had a DV member dream. But damn, the coincedences! - especially with the whole weapons thing going on.) 

Around here, the dream skips forward, and I'm with a few of these agents, at an indoor gun range. As they were talking, I remember feeling kind of out of place at this range....inexperienced, (It's been years since I've been to to the gun range but I should have _my_ nine in a couple of weeks, which is probably why this whole thing was so fresh in my mind when I went to sleep, because the post about hers is one of the last posts I'd read.) They gave me this strange looking handgun. I can't really even remember what it was that made it seem so weird, but I know there was something odd about it. When they gave me the clip, I'd put it in and then stopped just before locking it into place. I don't know if my mind just slipped into character, thinking about how I'm about to be target practicing, or what, but when I locked in the clip and started shooting, my view shifted down the lane and within a foot or so of the target. I was actually hitting the same bullet hole over and over, as I squeezed off the whole clip. (Holy Shit I _just_ remembered that, while I was typing O.o That part of the dream wasn't even in my notes, but I remember shooting right around the chest area over and over, into the same hole - something _else_ that could have come from Moonbeam's Robin Hood picture.  ::happy:: )

The dream (or my recall, whichever) skipped forward again and I, still as the girl, was in a hotel room with more of these agents. We were getting ready to go on an operation, obviously, and were gearing up. I had this ridiculously impossible arrangement of holsters and straps that I was trying to wrap around my body. I can remember at least 3 combat knives - one on my chest, one on my back, and one on my leg, a couple of layers of kevlar but, now that I'm thinking about it, I don't remember taking any handguns with us.  ::wtf::  Kind of ironic. Finally, we wrapped our faces and heads up, looking like some ninja/military hybrids or something. I looked in the mirror and could see nothing but the area around my eyes and remember walking out to the parking lot.

Next thing I know, I'm in some, seemingly old, traditional Japanese-style setting - a fighting platform and tree-towers all around. I'd gotten into a fight with a whole group of people and completely cleaned house, using (as usual) a bo staff, that was made out of what I think was hollow bamboo. We had this really anime-ish style to the fight - like something you'd see on Kill Bill. It was tight - incredibly fast and graceful. Things, from there, had gotten out of hand and a bigger fight started. Everyone was in a panic and me and two of the other "agents" were running up a staircase into a huge Feudal Japanese-style (for lack of the correct terminology) building when a man dressed in gold-studded samurai garb rushes out in front of us. He pulls his hands back and creates a bright orange fireball between them. Launching it down at us, we all slip to the sides of the stair railing.

The ball goes between us and crashes into the stairs below us, breaking them apart. We had to navigate around the hole to fall back a little bit, while this guy continues to manifest some crazy shit and throw it down at us. FInally, I began to realize I was dreaming, deducing it out of being in such a dangerous situation. At first, I think I tried to create my own fireball, or something, and failed, but something like that happened before I actually got the idea to catch his next fireball. I was a little apprehensive at first because I was thinking about the fire, but I knew I was dreaming and just tried not to think about it. I caught the next flaming ball, in my hands, and could feel the heat, coming off it, relieved when it didn't actually _burn_ me, which was a pretty cool sensation. I threw it back at him and missed, still fighting in this long hall of a stairway with horizontal levels running across it, every dozen feet or so.

After that, he started slinging shuriken at me, and I copy-catted by flicking my hand out over and over, and invisioning the shuriken leaving my hands. I was able to produce those, without effort, and they flew like machine-gun fire, as did his. It was like playing Shinobi, back in the day, with the first-person shuriken-throwing. Fuckin nice.  ::cooler:: 

SOMETHING happened at the end of the fight and damnit I just can't remember what it was. I had _thought_ I'd killed him, at one point, but then he ended up coming back, and I had to kill him again. I remember the impression of how cinematic it was, but I just Can't Remember _what_ it was.

But damn, I didn't even realizes how many references to Moonbeam that there actually were, until I typed it all out. Haha. That was a badass dream.  ::happy::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/05/2007
"Last Man Standing"*
This one started off in some theater. I was with a group of about 4-5 friends and we were watching some kind of show. I don't remember much about the show, but know that my perspective changed, once, and showed some guy in the back getting fitted with some costume. He didn't know what it was until he had it on, and it turned out he was dressed as a gorilla wearing, what seemed like, a basketball jersey. It caught him as an unpleasant surprise.
After the show (being back in first person again), my friends and I were leaving the theater, walking out through the hallways, amongst the crowd. Out of nowhere, this group of three asian girls show up. These chicks were straight out of some nu-skool Yakuza flick, looking almost identical with matching leather outfits and tattoos. Picking us out of the crowd, as if they were sent for us, they start straight-up whooping our asses. The girl that came after me flipped a knife out of the toes of her boots and started throwing some serious kicks. I was pulling off some wild dodges for a while, just trying to stay away from the knife. I remember one, specifically, where she swung a high roundhousekick and I bent back at the waist as the bootknife swung right over my face. Somehow, I got the upper-hand and had her on the run. As she was moving through the crowd, I remember her jumping into the air to get over some of the heads in the crowd, and rebounding off of the wall, all Chun-Li style. I kept chasing her and, eventually, saw her board a train that was waiting at the end of one of the hallways. I jumped on the train, not realizing that one of my friends had come in behind me, looking for this girl. 

Things skipped ahead and, the next thing I remember, our train had crashed. My friend and I (though I don't remember who it was) were walking out of the wreckage. We had crashed on a bridge, and the train was somehow mangled up with crashed cars and trucks. There was an 18-wheeler that was actually standing straight up and down, with the ass-end in the air, in the center of the other cars. My friend and I were actually having to walk on the edge of the bridge, because there were vehicles blocking every other part. I looked over the edge of the bridge and could see nothing but fog beneath us, having no idea of how high up we were. When we were nearing the end of the bridge, the 18-wheeler began tilting - slowly at first, and then starting to fall faster. I yelled something like "Go! Hurry! GO!" and we ran across the ledge just as the 18-wheeler fell down on the road. The impact broke the bridge and we (or at least I, as I remember) had to jump to clear the last few feet as the bridge crumbled from beneath us, and the whole pile-up fell into the fog. We had made it to the other side, though.

It was suddenly night time and we were walking along the same stretch of road, feeling that we were the last of our crew. Suddenly my view shifted out of first person, and up onto a building that was not far from us. Some guy was on the roof with a bow and arrow, fired a shot, and my perspective followed the arrow down to where we were, watching it pierce the chest of the guy I was walking with. I saw myself (still in third person) catch him before he fell over, with the arrow sticking out of him.

The next thing I remember is busting into an apartment, carrying a gun. This was, obviously, the headquarters of the group that were sent to kill us all. There was only about 4 guys in the room, but they all had guns and had instantly snapped to attention. I was standing at the door, my gun aimed at one guy, and all of theirs aimed on me. Before this time, I was non-lucid with no control (as far as I remember) but, being _really_ nervous at where I was now, I'd began to suspect I was dreaming. I wasn't sure, at first, and didn't really know what to do. Having the feeling that I was dreaming, I starting singing a song that had to do with dreaming. I can't remember what song it was, though, but I was singing it just to kind of build up the confidence that I was really dreaming (hahah, what a strange situation this would have been, had it been real.  :tongue2:  ) 

Slowly, I started inching toward the guy in front of me. Part of me wanted to tell him to shoot at me, but I was still apprehensive. As I was staring this guy down, the other guys just kinda faded into the background. Without saying anything, I started willing that the guy wouldn't shoot me. I was willing to take my chances, sure that I was dreaming, staring him down as I moved closer to him. Growing more confident, I actually dropped my gun on the ground, trying to prove to them (and myself) that I wasn't afraid. Coming in range, my focus trained on his gun, sure that I could keep him from shooting me, I slowly reached my right hand out to his right hand, grabbing the barrel of his gun and moving it, and his arm, off to my right (his left). What happened next (especially for having become lucid) was _completely_ unexpected.

With his right arm pushed across the left side of his body, the guy turned slightly, to the left, his left hand coming around his back, having grabbed a gun from behind him, and aiming it (behind his back which was now turned sideways) at my crotch.  ::shock::  The guy actually shot me about 4 times in the nutz, with this second gun, the force throwing me backward and through the glass of a nearby window. (no pain at all, though) Mid-fall, this being a higher-level apartment, I remember getting REALLY pissed that I was caught by surprise like that. Any doubt that I was dreaming suddenly faded from my mind and the first thing I could think about was getting back in the apartment. Before I even landed from the fall, I was suddenly storming back in through their door. 

As soon as I came in, one of the guys (the only other one in the room now, besides the one that shot me) rushed at me from the side. Without even looking at him, my eyes trained on the guy that shot me out the window, I stepped backward to let the rusher slip in front of me, then I pushed him, causing his own momentum to make him smash _through_ the wall next to us. I told the other guy "Shoot me! Go ahead! I'm going to dodge it, anyway!!" Before he started shooting, I started weaving back and forth in anticipation. It seemed like part of me was actually causing him to shoot at me because, when he did, it seemed really fake. I could hear the gun going off, but it didn't seem like I was actually dodging bullets. Really weird to explain. It was just as if I knew he was only shooting at me because I wanted him to, and I knew there was no danger. Right around here, the dream began unravelling. Things started fading and I was trying to pull the imagery back together. I couldn't, though, and the dream slipped away. I woke up right after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/11/2007
Dream One:
”Frat Girl”*
I can hardly remember any of the details of this one. This damn time change has me all screwed up. Definitely don’t feel like I’ve gotten enough sleep, last night.
The first thing I really remember is that I was at a friend’s house, and there were a few people over. It was obviously a bunch of people from Stetson, most of whom I don’t really know, personally. Actually, think we were in a dorm room, not a house, because we were all packed in one room. There was this really cute, short chick that I was talking to. After a while, we were lounging on one of the beds, just talking at first, but we’d ended up making out, my hand massaging her..uh…”lower body.” 

Suddenly, just as she was really getting into it, one of the guys in the room goes, “Hey, man. What the hell are you doing?” I looked at him like “?” He said something like “ That’s (another guy)’s girl.” I said “Oh shit, you’re right!” and remembered that her boyfriend, who was one of the really cool Frat brothers that I’d just recently met, had just gone to the store or something like that. As if she just realized this, too, we both jumped up from where we were, and she sat on a bed across from me. Just then, someone knocked on the door, and we knew that (what’s his name) just came back.

In this awkward situation, I realized I was dreaming. My lucidity was pretty weak, at first, but I confirmed it by pointing my finger at the door and opening it, with my mind. The guy had come back and, at first, didn’t seem suspicious. The girl and I kept this weird silence about it and, even though I was mildly lucid, I didn’t want to bring anything up.
After a while, something tipped him off and he started trying to give these subtle hints that he was pissed off. The subtlety began fading and, pretty soon, I could tell he was orchestrating to have his friends (who were a majority of the people in the room) help him jump me. (I had been watching Training Day, last night, and it was kind of like the scene where Ethan Hawke was about to get killed by the 3-4 latinos, in the kitchen.) This whole scene was making me really uncomfortable since every DC around me was either one of my new or old friends and I could tell that things were about to get ugly. So, before it got out of hand, I decided to just let the scenario go and try spinning another scene. I imagined myself spinning (since my “body” was sitting on the couch) and it took a little while for anything to happen, but my vision slowly started blurring and I spun myself out of the dream.

*Dream Two:*
The one that I spun into started off with no lucidity. I was with my ex and our daughter, and we were back in our old neighborhood, walking the street as if we’d just walked back from the store. I can’t remember why, but I suddenly remembered I was dreaming, and recalled what had just happened a few moments ago. Deciding to ditch the DC’s of my ex and Cierra, I told her something like, “I’m going to go around this way, and meet up with you.” They continued walking and I watched them until they disappeared around the corner, trying to keep the thought of them showing back up, later, out of my head. When they were gone, I was thinking “ok, what do I want to do now?”

The first thing that came to mind was flying. I tried to levitate myself in the air a few times, and it didn’t work. I just kinda jumped up and down in the street. Then, running a few feet, I jumped up and, as I began to land, I sort of floated down toward the ground, instead of fell. I was able to stop my feet from touching the street and smiled. Having a bit of control now, I took off into the air. Now, the only thing I could think of was the girl that I was with, back in the dorm room.

Next thing I know, we are having sex (which was _amazing_) on this huge bed in the middle of a massive room. Sometime during this, I’d lost my lucidity. The only light in the room was the blue-white moonlight, coming through a window, over us, and was shining directly over the bed. The rest of the room was pitch black, other than the door, across from us, which seemed to be illuminated, its self, but cast no glow on anything else in the room. In the darkness, the room seemed spacious and hollow.

Afterward, she was lying down, asleep, and I’d gotten the urge to get up and take a stroll around. I walked out the door and realized that we were obviously in some sort of castle. The long, arched, winding hallways reminded me a lot of those in the movie ]The Haunting. As I was walking through them, I noticed music. That creepy, horror movie ambience. I started getting nervous and was wondering what kind of shit might be popping out at me, around the next corner. Then, another brief rush of mild lucidity came over me and I realized that the only reason something would attack me, is if my own fear caused it to happen, because “this was just a dream.”

I’m not sure how long that lucidity stayed with me, though. The next thing I remember, was having walked out of the castle and now being at a Mc Donald’s, in the middle of the night, wearing my robe. The girl from before somehow caught up to me and was asking why I just took off, like that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/23/2007
Dream (Fragment) Two:* FA
I “woke up” and looked at the clock, seeing that I was running just a few minutes late. Groggy, I spent a good 10 seconds trying to turn on the ceiling fan light before I realized that nothing was happening. I realized I was dreaming. 
Unfortunately, the first thing that came into mind was that my clock had said that I was late. Even though I was dreaming, this had me worried, so I decided to wake myself up.

I “woke up” again.
I didn’t look at the clock, this time, and got up and reached for the ceiling fan light. (I have to start realizing this as a dream sign, because I _NEVER_ just wake up and immediately turn on the light, but I do it all the time in FAs) Again – I clicked it a few times and nothing happened. I realized I was dreaming again and was able to wake myself up, for real.

Unfortunately, when I woke up, I wasn’t late, and still had another 30 mins that I could have been LDing. I dozed off to sleep again, but had dreamless sleep until my alarm went of. 
Ugh. Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/25/2007
"Jurassic Park Ride / City Flight"* 
The earliest thing I can remember, in this dream, is being at Universal Studios' _Islands of Adventure_. It was night time, out, and I know that I had at least one other person with me, at first. Soon, though, I seemed to have broken away from my group, and was heading off toward the Jurassic Park ride.
Now, in real life, none of the real attraction starts until you're on this boat and are travelling through a waterway. You take a small tour and see some "friendly" dinos, and then you ascend through this building, things get all dark, and chaos happens. In this dream, though, this was not the case.
I approached a long ramp that was leading up into a building. I was still expecting to arrive at the waiting-line area, but I could tell that this was the building that was further along in the ride, though I was still on foot and not in a boat. I'd been running, childishly, at first, but I started to slow down as I began walking up this ramp. This is also when I noticed that I seemed to be the only person around. Halfway up the ramp, I began hearing noises - inhuman noises. I caught a few glimpses of procompsagnathi (small, foot-or-so tall dinos) running around near the top. My pace slowed a little more, and I began to get nervous. I could tell that this was all wrong and these animals were real. When I got to the top, I turned a corner and saw a dim, storage-closet of a room and a hallway that continued around another corner. The place was a complete wreck and, immediately, I knew why and what I would soon be up against; velociratpors. Reluctant to go further, yet still inching forward, I began to suspect that I was dreaming. Passing a few objects, before rounding the next corner, I tried to move them with my mind. Nothing was happening..at first. I tried once again, looking at a red bucket or box that was in the corner. It took me a moment to realize it, but I was able to lift it. To confirm this, I picked it up higher, "telekinetically," and made it float across the room, setting it on the floor.
That was it. I was dreaming.
It didn't take me long to decide that this wasn't quite the place I'd rather be, given what was more than likely waiting for me, here in this building. I jumped up and tried to fly through the ceiling, but got stuck in a black void, after questioning whether or not there was another level of this building above me. (Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!  ::doh:: ) I pulled myself down out of the ceiling and decided to walk out, the same way I came in. When I approached the top of the entrance ramp, I took a second to think about what I wanted to do. The first thing that came to mind was one of the candidates for April's task of the month. I looked up at the night sky and wondered if I should try this, or save it until April. Instead of making my decision immediately, I decided to fly around a while. I took off and was, soon, flying through a city of dark skyscrapers. Looking below me, I could see no ground - only a sea of neon-blue light, covering everything above ground-level, like floodwater. Momentarily distracted by this, I began to descend. I regained my focus and righted myself, noticing that flying was unusually easy. I kicked the speed up a little bit and shot toward one of the buildings. Effortlessly, I sank into the wall, phasing through it and touching down onto the floor, inside. 
Walking around through your typical, dimly-lit, afterhours office building, I remember stopping for a moment to mess with a computer that was on, in the center of the room. Some pretty cool anime-ish show was on and I remember that, while stopping to watch, I decided to remind myself, mentally, that I was dreaming, repeating it in my head over and over, so as not to lose lucidity. At one point, I touched the computer screen, making my fingers sink into the glass like some portal, and I'd thought about diving in to see if I could immerse myself in that animated world. I think I found this to seem a little too difficult though, and decided against it, because I didn't want to wake myself up.
I walked over to the huge window and stared out at the city, wondering what to do next. Immediately I started thinking about sex. I shook that off, though, deciding that it'd be best not to risk waking up, over sex neither. So I figured I'd just fly around a bit more and see what happens. I touched the glass, slowly at first, my hand sinking through the window, followed by my arm, then the rest of my body as I walked through it. I was flying again.
Having thought the notion of sex was completely out of my head, I happened to glance down at a building below me. The blue glow of an illuminated pool on top of it stood out against the, otherwise uniformly dark, rooftops of the rest of the city. It was teaming with people - obviously a pool party; a party that, even from this height, I could tell was crawling with an absolutely absurd amount of women.
So.....being the "oh-so-iron-willed" guy that I am ( ::roll:: ) I abandoned my resolve to not get caught up in sex and dropped in on the party. 
Last thing I remember is having a three-some at the edge of the pool, before waking up. 

Oh well...at least it was good.  :Hi baby: 

=========================

*03/26/2007
"Pest Control"*
I know that this dream was pretty long and there was something pretty adventurous going on, but I cant remember. It had something to do with running through a mixture of my old neighborhood and downtown DeLand, if Im not mistaken. 
The only thing that really stands out is when Id gone into a friends garage to get something. I had a flashlight in my hand and there were all these little black bugs crawling around in the garage. What I was looking for was in an overturned box on the floor. As soon as I touched the box, this _flood_ of bugs came streaming out of it, toward me  so many that they started covering the ground to a degree where you couldnt see the floor, between them. Their numbers reminded me of the horde of flesh-eating scarabs on _The Mummy_, but these were much smaller. Still, I started backing up, toward the door, and I think it was now closed behind me, because I was feeling boxed in, and the surge was coming closer. 
Suddenly, having not really realized I was dreaming, yet, I forcefully willed the bugs to stop. It was as if, without being lucid, my desire for them to leave me alone suddenly caused them to halt, just a few inches from my feet. 
It was then that I realized I was dreaming. A bit fascinated by this, I began to exert control over the swarm of bugs, moving them left to right, forward and backward, across the floor. They moved in their eerily organized formation  a few of them leading, with the rest of the mass following, all around the ground, and acted like a real community of bugs, under my influence. It was pretty creepy.
Unfortunately, as soon as I stopped playing with the bugs, and walked out of the garage, my alarm went off and woke me up.

==================================

*03/27/2007*
(Fragments)
-I was outside, at some sort of park or something, and there was an enclosed area, like a racquetball court. Id been with at least one friend of mine and something happened that made me realize I was dreaming. I think it was just a suspicion that came out of nowhere. It was pretty convinced that I was dreaming, but since there was nothing out of the ordinary going on, I decided to check. 
I held up my hand and tried to levitate the person in front of me with my mind. He wouldnt budge. I kept trying and couldnt get him to move at all. (I should start getting myself in the habit of doing more reliable RCs, but I dont usually have this much of a problem with telekinesis.) Anyway, when this reality check failed, I began to lose what little lucidity I had. I tried to backtrack my thoughts. Somehow, in doing this, Id remembered waking up, that morning. (which makes me wonder if some of these dreams we only remember fragments of actually begin with waking up in the morning). So, this was enough to convince me that I wasnt dreaming, and I put my arm down, figuring that Id been standing here, in the real world, with my arm out, trying to move some guy with my mind. Needless to say, I felt kinda stupid. 
The dream went on, but I cant remember anything else.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/31/2007
"Tailgating at Stetson"*
I was a Stetson student and there was a party going on. Some hot girls had asked me to show them something on my computer and I was having a hard time finding whatever it was we were looking for. I was also feeling self-conscious because my desk was a complete mess. 

The party had spilled out into the parking lot and we were all outside just being rowdy as hell. I walked over to my car and there was some guy getting out of it, as I approached. In my mind, I was like "what the fuck is that guy doing getting out of _my_ car??" but, even though he had his face slightly turned, I recognized him as my friend Aaron. Without seeing his face, I said "So when did _you_ get out?â (of jail) and the guy said something like "A few weeks ago." Then, when he turned around, I saw that it wasn't Aaron.
I then started grilling him for being in my car, asking just what the hell he was doing. I figured he'd been trying to steal something and had a feeling we were about to get into a fight. Senses heightened, I realized I was dreaming. I shrugged off the guy and told him something like "Oh, this is just a dream. You're not even worth wasting my time." He was confused about the concept of this being a dream, and tried to deny it. I then said something like "Well, if this wasn't a dream, I wouldn't be able to do this," and I began levitating off of the ground, a few inches, before setting myself back down. 
He was like "Oh pssh. I can do that too." He then started levitating off of the ground, the same way I did, and said something like "See? You're not so special." Slightly irritated, I then forced him back to the ground, mentally. He kept trying to levitate himself again, but I kept him "telekinetically" glued to the floor. 

Sometime around here, I'd forgotten I was dreaming. We were all still partying in the parking lot and we started passing the liquor around. My group was standing around our cars, taking shots, and getting pretty hammered. Everyone in the parking lot was rowdy, and out of nowhere, large portions of the crowd just started stripping. Needless to say, I found this strange, and I started walking across the parking lot, watching everyone with a real  ::wtf::  look on my face. The last thing I remember is some girl going down on a guy, on the concrete, while a bunch of people stood over them, watching.

======================================

*04/03/2007*
I had gotten lucid sometime during the night, and the first thing that came to my mind was the snake task from March. I didnât really even care that the month was over. Now that I think about it, though, I did forget about there having supposed to have been an island that we drove the snakes out of. Instead, I just went around, outside, grabbing these snakes with my hands and flinging them as far away from me, in the air, as I could. I do remember that these snakes were nothing like normal snakes. They were something out of a weird, sci-fi movie. They looked more like alien larvae than snakes, really. They had no âfacesâ and their bodies seemed to be made out of coils of organic tubing, rather than a single, ropelike structure. Weird.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/06/07
Dream One:
"What'cha gonna do?"*

So, apparently, I was a friend of the Bad Boys character, Marcus Burnett (Martin Lawrence). Him, some chick (that I think was Tea Leonis character) and I were at his partner Mikes (Will Smith) house, waiting for him. This house was actually a blend of my present house and a house Ive never seen before.

Sometime during our wait, Marcus got the brilliant idea to turn out all the lights and scare Mike, when he came home. I hid behind the bar and Marcus and the girl hid _inside the piano_.  ::wtf::  After a few minutes, we heard Mike come through the front door. He started trying the lights and none of them were working, so he started stalking into the house with his gun drawn, looking for any signs of an intruder. I was unarmed and could tell that he had his gun out, so I didnt exactly want to just stand up and go RAAH!!  :tongue2: 

Anyway, I could see him slowly walk passed the bar. If he were to simply turn to the left, hed see me, or just my figure in the dark. Even without looking at me, though, he knew I was there. He reached for his wallet, casually at first, and then made a, jokingly, all-too-animated "fumble" with the wallet, dropping it onto the ground, right beside me, saying "whooops!" out loud, sarcastically.

Using this as an excuse to look in my direction, he began to turn toward me. I reached out, silently, picked up his wallet and threw it across the room. Since he still wasn't really looking _at_ me, I figured I could use the sound to trick him into thinking there was another threat in the room. As soon as he turned his head, I began to run, but he instantly turned back around and jumped on me, pinning me to the ground, on my back, and putting the gun to my forehead. I'm like "WHOA!! Hold up, Mike! It was a joke! Hell, it was Marcus's idea. He's in the piano!" (or something to that affect) and trying to reason with him, but he wasn't listening to me. I could tell he wanted to pull the trigger, and the more I tried to convince him it was a joke and we were just trying to scare him, the harder I could feel him putting the pistol up against my head. 

Now, I've had guns in my face before, in waking life, and this was _just as intense_. I could practically visualize him pulling the trigger (and I'm actually surprised that just my anxiety of that thought didn't cause it to happen, in the dream). Every time his finger got tighter on the trigger, I could actually _feel_ it, all through my body. I kept trying to convince him, and he kept getting more agitated. I was even trying to call out to Marcus to say something - _anything_ - but neither of them were saying a word, from the piano. Finally, I stopped short of pleading to him, and I remember telling him, specifically, that I wasn't going to _beg_ him for my life - that if he chose to shoot me, then he should go ahead and do it, because I wasn't about to plead and cry at his feet, for him not to shoot me, over his own ignorance. Something about that got to him and he eased up and turned on the kitchen light. (Funny, that the lights were, now, automatically, working.) Keeping the gun aimed at me, he went to the piano. Suddenly, a front panel in the piano opened up and, inside, was Marcus banging this girl that he was hiding with ( ::wtf:: ), but their images were distorted. They looked, almost, animated; their limbs and bodies slightly elasticized, something like a live-action Dali painting. Dunno if that makes any sense.

Anyway, Marcus and this girl kept on getting busy and Mike, seeing that I was right, starts laughing at what's going on. The two guys shared some funny exchange of dialogue, like they would in the movie, and we all started laughing. In the middle of all the laughter, I got up and walked to the bathroom, relieved that the whole thing was over. For some unknown reason, while I was taking a piss (_after_, ironically, all of that shit just happened), I realized I was dreaming. I turned to the side and looked at my reflection in the mirror. I remember my eyes getting all distorted, and one side of my face seeming to slide, slowly, lower than the other as I moved forward, toward my mirror image. I didn't really have anything planned, for the next time I got lucid, so I just wondered where stepping through the mirror would take me. I put my hand out and, at first, the mirror didn't want to give. I pushed a little more and took some of my focus _away_ from the mirror, and my hand passed right through it. I then leaned forward and fell through the mirror, like a window of water. From here, I got stuck in a dark void. It looked like tv static, with the brightness turned almost all the way down.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/09/2007*
Took a dietary supplement before bed, last night, and had a pretty long night of lucids. Unfortunately, I was also dead tired, when I went to sleep, and slept like a rock. I woke up a few times during the night but never got up to record my dreams, so my recall is horrible.

*Dream One:
"God of War' Monsters"(Incubation)*
So, I borrowed _God of War_ for the PS2, yesterday, from a friend of mine, since I never got the chance to beat it. While playing it, I decided to try setting in my mind the intention to have a _God of War_ related dream. I was a little doubtful that it would work, so well, but I ended up having a GoW dream, as well as becoming lucid.

The first thing I remember is being in a long, dimly lit, hallway that was about as wide as half a football field and was so long that it stretched on into darkness for, what seemed like, ever. My mom was with me, and I'm pretty sure her boyfriend was, too. We were going, one way, down this hallway when a huge stampede of people started running our way, out of the dark, screaming. Their clothing was kind of obscure but they seemed like villagers of some sort, and were wore almost the same tone of dull-green. We all turn around and ran, in fear of being trampled by this mob. Leading the way, I told mom and Jim (her b/f) to cut around the next corner, as the hallway dropped off into a canyon, and hanging a left was the only way to not fall. As we turned the corner, we looked back for the crowd and, mindlessly, they all continued running, in hysteria, and plummeted, one after the other, over the edge. Completely shocked by this, I suddenly realized I was dreaming.

I was instantly curious as to what everyone was running from, so I walked back around the corner. Coming out of the dark, I could see three large figures, stalking right along next to each other. I immediately recognized them as beasts from _God of War_. I can't really remember what the other two were, but I know one of them was a Medusa. Anxious for a fight, I took the time out to stop and look at my hands and solidify the dream. My fingers were bent in all kinds of weird directions. I got side-tracked for a moment, while looking at my hands, trying to make visualize my fingers stretching and tying themselves in a knot. Couldn't make it happen, though. So, with every detail much more clear, I turned my attention back toward the three monsters and started running toward them.

One of the beasts threw a spinning wheel of a, glowing, energy weapon at me. Without even thinking twice, I put up my hands in front of me, to block it. The weapon slammed into my hands and started grinding against them, while continuing to spin. It sounded like a metal wheel scraping up against a metal barrier, and sparks were flying from the point of impact. It was pretty badass. I then threw my hands to the side and made the wheel go flying off to the side, and kept fighting. I don't remember much of the fight, except for that I was doing some of the crazy multi-directional dives/rolls/evades like Kratos does on the game. I also ended up with a weapon of some sort, but instead of the Blades of Chaos, that are two swords, attached to chains, I got some sort of flaming disc attached to a chain. Sort of like a blazing version of Rygar's Sheild.

I'm not sure if it was sometime during the fight or after, but I tried dream spinning, and ended up killing the dream. 


*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
Another lucid. I remember flying out over the beach, at night, but I don't recall anything before it. Once I got out away from the land and headed toward the watery horizon, I started getting a little nervous, because I was flying so close to the water. Knowing that I was dreaming, I was hoping that I wouldn't have any encounter with the various sea monsters that are usually in the waters of my dreams. Something about being so far out over the ocean, with no land in sight, was beginning to freak me out. I have never really head much success with speeding up, while already in flight, but I figured I should try it out. I threw all of my focus forward and visualized the world around me speeding past. Without much effort, I was, suddenly, flying faster than I think I ever have. I'm still amazed that I could feel water spraying up beneath me, when I took off. Even though I was in first person, I could tell that my mind was actually creating the full sense that I was flying so fast that, like a dragonball Z character or something, I was creating a wake in the water below and spraying it up behind me. Awesome feeling.
That's about all of this dream I remember, though.


*Dream (Fragment) Four:*
I actually remember a bunch of other random fragments, but don't know how they really tied into any other full dreams. A lot of more waking-life-ish stuff. There was also a long, lucid sequence where I was walking around and levitating things, to keep me lucid, instead of looking at my hands constantly. There was also a short, non-lucid, scene where I had a walrus as a pet.  ::wtf::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/23/2007
Dream One:
"Aimlessly Lucid" / "Archeologist's Dream"*
Had about the longest lucid I've had in a while, last night (with some B6 and melatonin, before bed). I'd woken up and then fallen back asleep, so my recall is really hazy. There are a lot of things I just don't remember, and things that I can't remember in which order they happened.

But anyway, the first thing I remember is being in someone's house. There were a bunch of us just hanging around, BSing. I'd gotten up, went to the bathroom and was washing my mouth out, as if I'd just gotten done eating something. With no other cue, whatsoever, than the fact that things just didn't _feel_ right, [color=blue]I suddenly realized I was dreaming, while spitting the water back in the sink. I looked over at a little monkey statuete that was on the counter. It had this wide-open mouth that was baring parted teeth. To confirm that I was dreaming I focused on closing the mouth of the monkey with my mind. Since the monkey was a single-piece carving, and there were no hinges on the mouth, the monkey's face actually morphed, making a smooth transition from opened- to closed-mouth, as if it were a real creature.
I was definitely dreaming.



I knew I had to ground myself into the dream and noticed that there was a haze that was starting to fall over things, so I looked at my hands. (I know I ended up doing this a lot, throughout the dream(s) and was impressed, even while dreaming, at how long I maintained my lucidity.) They didn't really look too abnormal, this time. The concentration on my hands brought everything about the dream into a deeper level of detail. I walked outside, not really paying much attention to anyone else. I remember stopping on the porch and asking myself what it was I wanted to do with my lucidity. For the longest time, I couldn't really decide. (I need to start having a plan for when I spontaneously become lucid. =/ None of the tasks this month have really grabbed my attention, so I couldn't really think of anything to do.) I finally decided to just go do some flying and see wherever my mind wanted to take me. I looked at the sky and remember seeing the white clouds suddenly change their patterns, really drastically. A fluffy outline of a figure emerged in the clouds, actually giving the sky the look of a DV Member's artwork that I saw, yesterday, of a woman's form in the clouds.
I bent my legs, took off, and was instantly hundreds of feet above the ground. At first, I was having a little bit of trouble maintaining altitude, but I quickly got the hang of it, and just headed off in one direction. 



I remember, sometime around here, that I had wound up in the city. I was in what looked like a highrise apartment that had a glass window along an entire wall. (Maybe I flew in through the glass, but I don't remember.) The room also had a blue martial arts mat that took up the entire floor, so I'd figured this place to be a dojo. I distinctly remember walking around, pacing, on this mat, trying to think of something to do with my lucidity. (And, OF COURSE, I completely forget about trying to find the Crossroads or the Lucid Dojo...even though I'm lucid...in a dojo...and looking for something to do. ...Just shoot me, now. :sweat2: ) I felt the need to stabilize the dream again, and stared at the white, stucco wall of the dojo, instead of my hand. It did the trick, though, and the dream was much more vivid, again.

I'm not too sure if I was lucid through the beginning of this next part, and I definitely remember gaining lucidity again later on, so I'll just say that I wasn't:

I ended up flying out to this jungle that was on an island. The water was an almost unnaturally bright blue and there was a much larger island beside the one I'd landed on. On this island, I started getting into your standard adventure game (God of War) scenarios, having to go into caves to find relics and artifacts (For what reason? ...I don't know. :shrug: ) and getting through all of these traps. The last thing I had to pass, in this jungle, was a strip of croc-infested water. It's hard to believe I have a hard time recalling something that was that intense. I remember running over their faces, tripping and falling into the water at times, scrambling back on all fours from them, while they snap at me, and grabbing one that had just snapped his jaws shut, and holding his mouth closed - knowing that their jaws are much easier to keep closed, than to stop from closing. It was a hell of a trial, but I got passed them. When I was done with this island, carrying whatever it was I was carrying, I flew across the waterway and onto the bigger island, which was dominated by a mountain.





Next thing I remember, I'm scaling the top of the mountain, it's getting dark out, and it's snowing. For a lot of this part, I was in third-person perspective and could see that the top of the mountain was actually shaped like an animal. It was as if a statue the size of Godzilla had been carved directly into the face of the mountain. I don't know exactly what kind of animal it was, but I remember it resembling a bear standing up on its hind legs. This statue was so massive that, in climbing the mountain, I was actually climbing the statue. In different sections of the "Bear's" body, were entrances to different caverns. Each with its own relic that I had to get, and each with it's own set of traps. If I remember correctly, there was one entrance in either hand and one in the mouth. I don't remember what kind of trap I met when I entered the first corridor but, being inside it and having gotten what I came in there for, I realized I was dreaming, again. 



I actually stopped and said to myself that I was going to need to start trying to recall some things, now, if I'm going to remember them, when I wake up. I thought of a couple of reminding key words, looked at my hands again, to stabilize the dream, and headed back out, the way I came in. On the way back out, the thin corridor lost its floor and, instead, was a long pit of crocs. ...Again. I made much shorter work of the crocs this time, fighting them back and even taking a few chomped fingers. The pain was hardly enough to bother me. It was there, though. 
Still going along with this dream, I headed over to the other entrance, climbing over to the "Bear's other hand" which was cupped upward, to make a sort of bowl-shaped ledge, in front of the cave entrance. On this snow-covered ledge, I was attacked by a pack of wolves. I remember much less about this than the fight with the crocs, but it was just about as crazy.

I don't remember actually going in the second cave, but I'm sure I did, because I was soon climbing up to the mouth of the "Bear." As with the other entrances, the entire mouth was glowing with torch-light. Inside was another long corridor, with a metal-fence type grating on the floor. I don't think anything happened on my way in but, on my way out of the cave, I was suddenly being chased by a tall saw blade that came up out of the floor, like a shark fin, and a train of fire which was coming out of the walls of the hallway, in succession, in my direction. I started hauling ass. (Didn't have time to stand around and build up too much confidence in my lucidity, when I saw _that_ shit coming. :sweat1 :smiley:  This dual-trap was getting closer to me, as I was getting closer to the entrance. When I got to the end, though, I remembered that there was no ground under this entrance. This was the mouth of a "bear" and it was a protrusion in the face of the statue. 
Without even thinking, I dove to the floor, sliding the few extra inches and straight out of the mouth of the statue, grabbing the very edge with my hand. My perspective then switched to third person again, and I saw the outside of the bear/mountain, with myself dangling from its mouth, while a huge stream of fire sprayed out into the night, a few feet over my head. Yes. It was pretty fuckin dope.  ::cooler::  Haha.



Anyway, after that, I went up to the top of the "bear's" head. Up there, there was something of a climax, but I don't remember it. I don't really even know if I stayed lucid through it. All I know was the top of the bearmountainstatuething's head was an enormous disc that me and whoever I ended up confronting were standing on, and it was made of ice. I don't really even remember how significant that was, to the fight, (if there _was_ a fight?) but I just remember it making things really slippery.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/24/2007
"Fatal Attraction"*

Another vivid B6 dream. 
I was in a mansion, standing just at the door to my room, looking out into the hall. I could tell there were a lot of people roaming around this mansion, and it had the atmosphere of a college dorm or frat house. It was obviously late in the night, and the hallway lights were out. From one of the rooms in the hallway, a girl (that looks a lot like my friend N, now that I think about it) in a green belly-shirt and black pants comes out, closing the door behind her. She saw me, smiled, and started walking my way, seductively. I could tell that she was coming from another guyâs room, but I really didn't care. From the way we were eyeing each other, I could tell that we were going to be getting to know each other _very_ quickly.

Before I knew it, we were on my bed, making out, and _damn_ was it good. It was definitely one of the best make-out sessions I think I've ever had, whether in a dream or in waking life. I could smell her hair and she was small, but slightly thick, and her skin felt so good. One thing was quickly leading to another and, while she was starting to go down on me, my perspective changed to the outside of the mansion.
There was a wingless, stone gargoyle on the roof that was near a huge clock. The clock struck a certain hour and bells started tolling. Suddenly, the gargoyle statue started to move, and the outside of the mansion began changing in appearance. The flawless façade of the mansion took on a old, condemned look - solid stone walls replaced with rotting wooden boards and broken windows. Also, an attic door (something like the one in the movie _House on Haunted Hill_, which my friend and I had been talking about, over the weekend) opened up behind the gargoyle. The gargoyle then turned, slowly, and walked in through the opening. This (approx) 10 foot beast was now in the mansion.

My perspective switched back to first-person and, right on cue with the tolling of the bells, the girl starts acting really creepy. She was getting this evil little tone to her pillow-talk. I can't remember what all she was saying, though. I do know that it ended up with her pulling two bloody, human organs from (somewhere?) and dropping them down on me, laughing wickedly. She implied that they were taken out of the guy in the previous room, after sheâd had her way with him, and that I was next. She then leaned down over me and forcefully tried to kiss me. As she was doing this, her mouth started oozing blood that I can only assume was not her own.
I threw her off of me and made a break for the door, conscious of this supernatural transformation that the entire situation had taken. I think I was beginning to realize I was dreaming (but to a small enough extent to say I wasn't yet lucid) and headed straight for a wall, in the hallway. Overwriting doubt, I lunged at the wall and crashed straight through it, effortlessly. I then crashed through wall after wall, until I was outside. 

Outside, it was now day time. I was (still) running my ass off and there happened to be a train station right outside the mansion. I was trying to make the train and could see it just beginning to pull away, as I got closer. Also coming closer to lucidity, and suspending doubt, I jumped at the train and drove my fingers into its steel side like Wolverine's claws, hanging onto the side of the train as it sped up, away from the station. I then crawled, sideways, along the face of the train and then up to the roof of the car. While atop the train, I finally came to what I believe was my first _true_ realization that I was dreaming. Having been on all fours, I was no longer worried about falling off the train, and stood up, surfer-style. It was completely immersive. I could feel the wind whipping by me, and the subtle movements of the train, beneath my feet.
I don't know if I heard her voice or what, but something made me turn around, and I saw the girl from the room crawling up on top of the train, behind me. She was talking a lot of shit, that I canât remember, but I basically told her that I knew this was all just a dream, and she poses no threat to me.

I then turned back around, ignored her, and just enjoyed riding on top of the speeding train.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/06/07*
Well, needless to say, I was pretty drunk last night (cinco de mayo and all  ::wino::  ) so I don't really remember much of what went on in my dreams. I do know that it (I only remember having one) was really long, and switched back and forth, from lucid to non-, throughout. One time that stood out, in particular, was when I was walking down the road in front of my old middle school, with friends, and started suspecting that I was dreaming. Coming to an intersection, I decided to test the theory and jumped up into the air, placing my foot on the top of the stop sign and stepping over it, dropping down to the other side. I knew I was dreaming, then, but it didn't last very long.
Later, a bunch of us were sitting in my folks' old living room and I was on the couch with some girl, showing her my art portfolio. We ended up making out pretty hard, later on. 
Another piece I remember is being outside my house and questioning whether or not this could actually be a dream. I'd realized that the same dream (which felt like nearly a whole day) seemed so real, so vivid, and so _long_ that, should the whole thing suddenly stop and I woke up in my bed, I would find it completely unbelievable. All of my senses told me that this was reality, which was why it was so hard for me to maintain lucidity throughout the dream, but shortly after that thought, I woke up in my bed, and couldn't help but smile at how incredible transitioning from dreaming- to waking-life can be.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Short one, but it counts.  :tongue2: 

*05/07/2007*
Why are all of my B6/Melatonin dreams so unpleasant? I know that the B6 makes things more vivid, but I'm really curious as to why the content is always so...shitty..
I went to sleep watching Spider-Man 3. Had a dream that I was walking barefoot through the desert, shoeless. Out of nowhere, there were these booby-traps in the ground that shot these curved quills into my feet and shins. I started struggling to get over them, pain surging through my legs. I found a big group of rocks and was able to sit down on them. I had to pull each of the quills out of my feet, individually. They were all about 5 inches long, and I had to drag them out, the long way, because the tips of the quills had hooks on them, like fish-hooks, so the only way to get them out was to run them all the way through. It Really hurt. 
Just when I got them out, I realized that there were ants all over the rocks, and they were now crawling all over me. I started writhing around and brushing myself off to get the ants off of me, but there were millions of them. I don't think I ever got bit by any of them, though. The last thing I remember is hearing a loud "Rooooooooooaaaaaaarrr...." from out in the desert. It took me a minute, but I realized it was the Sandman. As soon as this happened I remembered that I was watching Spider-Man when I went to sleep, and the audio had worked its way into my dream. I woke up right after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/15/2007
”L1 and L2” / “Failed Lucid Task”*
This one started at a college party or something. There was a girl that a frat brother was with, L1 - a girl that I (kinda) knew in waking life, and she was trying to hook me up with a friend of hers. I wasn't really all that interested in the second girl, and was more interested in L1. By the end of the night, there was really no chemistry between the second girl and I, at all. Before too long, everyone was absolutely wasted, and a bit of an orgy broke out. L1 and her friend were side-by-side, going at it with two guys, and me and a bunch of other people were standing around watching, drinking and just…well…still partying, while this was going on.

Later, L1’s friend(s) had left and I was talking to her. She was asking me why I never made any moves on her friend and I said something about how I’d been more interested in making a move on her, but never really had the opportunity, because that other guy was always hanging around her, and that (I forget the reason why, but) I just wasn’t really interested in her friend.
She was kind of shocked at this and then started to get excited. She said something like “Well…I’m going to go check and see if my roommate is coming home any time soon…if not….you can make any moves on me you want.” She smiled and went inside the house where the party was.

She came back out and gave me the all clear and we were immediately making out. We went inside and I slammed the door behind me, practically pushing her down the hallway, while kissing her, with my arm wrapped around her lower back so that her feet barely touched the floor. We were damn near tripping over each other, trying to walk and make out at the same time. At first, we were in a sort of living room, and started banging on the sofa. We switched positions a time or two and then I’d noticed that the window blinds were open. Across the way was, apparently, my mom’s house. She and my daughter were sitting at the dining room table and their window was adjacent to ours. We suddenly jumped up off of the couch, amazed that they hadn’t seen us, and then closed the blinds. A bit unnerved at this, we decided to take it to the bedroom.
In the bedroom, we were going nuts. It seemed like we’d been going at it forever and, at one point, I’d happened to notice that my shadow was casting itself upon the closed, bedroom blinds. Due to the motion, it would be obvious to anyone outside, what was going on. I tried to adjust my position a bit, to bring my shadow out of the window, but when I looked back down at L…she was gone.

I was like “what the fuck??” and started looking around for her. I opened the bedroom door, still completely naked, and saw another girl that I worked with in waking life, L2 (who I really had a thing for) and she was obviously just coming home from work, dressed in a green and black suit. She was sitting on the couch, letting her hair down, and must have heard the bedroom door open, because she started to turn to look at me. I shut the door before she saw me. I was thinking “L2 is L1’s ROOMATE???! Oh shit!” I just knew L2 was going to try to investigate why the door closed so suddenly, and as soon as I thought this, I could hear her knocking. I’m like “Shit…Shit..Shit…Shit…” and looking for a place to hide. I ran to the bathroom and closed the door. Standing, silent, in the dark bathroom, I heard her come in the room. I was thinking “This isn’t happening! There is NO WAY this is happening!!! I must be dreaming!!!” I tried to put my hand through the wall, to confirm it, and it wouldn’t move. It felt just like a real wall. 
I heard the bathroom doorknob begin to rattle.
“NOOO!” I’m thinking to myself. “THIS IS A DREAM! TELL ME THIS IS A DREAM!!” I then tried to put my hand through the wall again…..and it worked!! My hand passed right through the wall like air. Not waiting around for another moment, I suddenly flew up through the bathroom ceiling, and out of the house.

I was in a bit of a black void for a little while, still flying upward.  I was trying to think of something constructive to do with my lucidity, before I lost it. Immediately I thought about the Tasks of the Month. I hadn’t really paid much attention to this month’s tasks, before now, and the only one I could remember was the one about “making a tree pull up its roots and walk around.” I knew I had to create a scene with trees. It was suddenly daytime, and I was now descending toward a green field. Everything looked animated, though, and I could tell that my concentration of trying to create an outdoor scene with trees was making the dream fade. I could actually feel myself waking up. To counter this, I simply stopped trying, for a moment. I completely relaxed and looked at the scenery, as it was. Everything came back into focus. (I forgot about looking at my hands, though.) With a bit more control, I thought about a wooded area and was, soon after, landing in a small clearing, surrounded by trees. Most of the trees were rather small, and I wanted to uproot something impressive. I turned around and saw that I was standing in front of a _massive_ tree. I decided to get started and wondered how I was going to go about this. 
I’d actually misinterpreted the task, in that it asked for the tree to “pull up it’s own roots” and walk around. Instead, I decided to levitate the tree up out of the ground. I focused on it and lifted my arms slowly upward. The tree began to rise, and I could see that it had a squared base, completely flat, with no roots. While keeping the tree in the air, I began to manipulate the bottom of it, using my mind to draw out long tendrils of roots from the square base. Just as they touched the ground, and I was prepared to make the tree walk around, I got stung on my arm by something.
I looked down and saw a tiny wasp, about the size of a fly. My vision actually had to zoom in on it, to tell that it was (what looked like) a wasp. As soon as I noticed it, though, I noticed another…and another, and another. I was now being swarmed by these wasps that I had obviously disturbed when I uprooted the tree. (Damn my detailed mind.  :Sad: ). After trying to swat them away for a while, I was preparing to do the old DBZ energy field thing and fry them all, but the dream suddenly ended.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/13/2007
"More Failed Lucid Tasks"*
I'd gotten up at about 5:40 - about 20mins before my alarm was set to go off - after a "dreamless" night. At first I was thinking about just staying up, but decided to lay back down and see if I could pull off a WBTB.

The dream started in a school gymnasium. It was filled with people and we were all doing different activities, around the gym floor. I was playing basketball with a group and, out of nowhere, began to suspect that I was dreaming. Everything was really vivid, though (I think I had B-6 that night, but it's now 4 days later, when I'm writing this, and I don't remember) and I was having a really hard time confirming my suspicion.
I decided to check my watch for the time and backtrack my memory of what time I'd gone to sleep. I had a hard time reading the hands on my watch, but settled on around 2:00 or something. I remembered that the last thing I'd thought of, while awake, was that I only had a few minutes before having to get up for work, and here I was, suddenly, playing basketball.
Somebody passed by me and asked me "what the hell" I was doing, because I obviously wasn't paying attention to the game. I said "dreaming," brushing them off, and went back to my own train of thought. I looked at my hands but everything was already vivid, and didn't come any more in focus than it already was. I did notice, however, that my pinky finger was nothing more than a small nub. I heard the airhorn go off, on the basketball court and, at first, I think it was the sound of my alarm clock having slipped into my dream and taken on the sound of the airhorn, but I decided to stay in the dream just a little while longer and simply ignored the sound.
I started thinking about the lucid tasks, and had to really concentrate to even remember what they were. I slung out my hands in front of me and try to spray fire from them, to walk through, but the dream was so vivid that I couldn't overpower the imagery. I wasn't able to create a fire, no matter how hard I tried. Then I thought about the animal thing. I had told myself, while awake, when I first heard about the task, that I'd try to manifest something interesting like a velociraptor to ask about myself (lol). I tried to make one come through the double-doors of the gym, but nothing happened.
Shortly after this, there was a huge medical emergency. One of the girls on the court broke her nose or something and was bleeding all over the place. We were soon back in the locker rooms where she was being tended to by the paramedics, and everyone was just standing around watching. While all the DC's were enthralled with this blood-soaked girl, I was behind the group, trying to put my hand through the wall. I simply couldn't. Everything felt exactly like waking life, and I couldn't get the slightest bit of control...which was kinda frustrating.
Suddenly, we were outside. The guys that had been playing football in another section of the gym wanted to continue the game, outside. It was night out, and being outside the gym was like being out behind buildings in an office park, or something. There was a small strip of road/parking lot, and a fence on the other side of it. It was also nighttime. The ball was flat and they kept wanting to play, anyway. I was still aware I was dreaming and not paying too much attention to them. I did try to catch it a few times, but I would always either lose sight of it, as it flew up into the black backdrop of sky, or I'd be blinded by a streetlight and lose sight of it. I remember catching it over my head once and falling back into the fence. I noticed that I couldn't throw it a tall, but a few feet.
The girls suggested that all the guys play shirtless, and that was when I completely lost interest, because I was more focused on dreaming. A car rolled passed us, and I stuck out my arms. I tried to lift the car into the air, but I couldn't move it at all. It simply continued moving slowly passed us. My eyes were drawn off into the distance, and I saw an awesome sight. Fire suddenly began streaming down from the sky, lighting up the black night with a bright orange blaze. At the same time, I could see the waters from the ocean surge up from the horizon. The two forces met in the middle and caused a huge sort of explosion that sent two tornadoes of water roll inward from the coast. The twisters followed the road that we were playing on and we stood off to the side, watching them slip right passed us, just as the car did, moments ago.
Again, I stuck out my arms and concentrated, trying to turn the two tornadoes of water into tornadoes of fire, so I could walk through them and complete the task. I wasn't able to though, of course.
I lost lucidity and the dream skipped ahead a little bit but we were still outside. I was now standing behind some girl with my arms around her, and rubbing her stomach. She turned a little and asked me something about chosing between two places; "somewhere" that I didn't hear, and the bathroom. I had a fairly good idea of what she was talking about, though.  ::chuckle:: 


============================


*06/25/2007
"The Giant Tornado" or "The Tornado Giant"*
I was outside a house and there was a tornado coming. A bunch of my family members were in this house, and we all prepared to take shelter. While standing outside, I could see the tornado coming in closer, over the tops of the other houses in the neighborhood. As the tornado got closer, it lost its spin and became transparent. From inside, a giant figure emerged, looking something like a cave troll from LotR, but about the size of a two-story house and wearing what I think was a pair of blue over-alls. Apparently, this was a mythological creature that spawned/controled tornados.
It looked over at our house and I ran inside with the others. Once inside, I was trying to help get all the kids hidden, when the section of the roof over me was suddenly ripped up off of it's base. The giant peering down through the hole at me. Just as it was about to stick its arm in and grab me,  I ran into one of the other rooms, in the opposite direction of the one the kids were hidding in, trying to draw the giant away. As soon as I got into the other room, _its_ roof is torn away, too, my eyes raising to those of the giant, once more.
I bolted out of the room and out of the house. Running out through the front door, I knew the giant's position, and that he would have to come around the side of the house, to follow me, so I had a bit of a head start.
My perspective changed, and I saw myself running around the front of the building, as the giant came around from the side and started lumbering after me. I remember everything had switched from day to night and then back again, by this time. With the giant now coming around the front of the house, I shot around the other side and circled around to the back yard, hopping a small fence between our yard and the one behind us. I crossed someone elses yard and ran toward their, slightly higher, fence on the other side. This fence was nearly as tall as I was, but I jumped high enough to put one foot on top of it and hop off, to the other side. 
When I landed, still running, I began to suspect I was dreaming. I looked back and the giant was still chasing me. Ahead of me was a large wall - one that was definitely too high to get over, without climbing. Having the hunch that I was dreaming (but it definitely wasn't a high level of lucidity, of most of my attention was still on getting away from the giant thing chasing me) I jumped up as high as I could and flew over the top of the wall, dropping down on the other side. Unfortunately, the same moment where I became 100% sure I was dreaming, was also the last thing I remember. 
I really don't think I woke up, right after that...I just can't remember anything else.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/30/2007*
Had a bunch of really crazy dreams last night, but I don't remember much of them. I was a bit hammered, but decided to take some B-6 and Melatonin just to see what I could get out of it. From what it's worth, I remember having some really whacked-out dreams, but I couldn't resist going back to sleep, after waking up _really_ early, so I've lost damn near everything, in the way of recall.  :Sad: 

*Dream Two*
-In another dream, some friends and I were being stalked through our city by ninjas (they actually struck me more as a cross between ninjas and hooded jihadists. They tried to ambush us a number of times, but we were pretty good about holding them off. I remember one time, specifically, where we had walked into a house (dunno whose it was, but I'm sure it was one of ours, because it felt like "home") and were jumped by like 7 ninjas in a crowded hallway. It was a crazy fight, but I'm pretty sure we got out of that one too.
Later, in the same dream, I had a short moment of lucidity. I was out in a cul-de-sac, and a bus was coming down the street. It came straight for me and I had to dive out of the way. As the bus circled around toward me again, I realized that these "ninjas" had adopted the tactic of trying to run me over with a public bus. Standing defensively as the bus steered itself back in my direction, I recognized how absurd this was and that I must be dreaming. I cupped my fingers as if preparing to grab the bus's bumper and then slung my arm upward, trying to flip the bus, telekinetically. I don't really remember how vivid this part of the dream was, but I was obviously distracted enough to fail at this and, not quite knowing what else to do, I lunged forward and braced myself, shouldering myself into the bus to rip through it, upon impact. The bus slammed straight into me and, for an instant, it looked like a video game glitch or something - where I can see both the outside world, and the inside of the bus, at the same time. Then, everything just ended and I woke up, involuntarily.

Huh...I wonder if that counts as a dream death?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/18/2007*
I had a long lucid last night, but I didnt get to sleep until around 1 a.m. so, by the time I woke up, I was still so tired that nearly the entire dream had slipped from my memory, within seconds.
I dont remember anything that happened before Id gotten lucid. The first thing I really remember is that I was somewhere in the woods, at night, had just figured out I was dreaming, and was trying to fly. At first I was having a bit of a hard time getting airborne, but finally got my feet to hover up off of the ground. I stayed there for a moment, just swaying a foot or two above the grass, making sure I could keep myself afloat. Then, I took off and began flying higher, skimming just over the treetops. I ended up going over a large body of water and I could see the moon reflecting off of water and the lights of a few cities, out in front of me. 
I cant remember what they were, but I was chasing these balls of light, in the distance. They would stream into view, from my left and right, and Id have to turn up my speed to catch up to them. I found going faster really hard to do, but realized it was a lot easier if I focused my eyes on one of the flying things and closed distance whenever it was making a turn. I actually ended up catching up to one of these things, but I just cant remember what it was I was chasing. I think I was chasing flying (humanoid) DCs, because that would perfectly tie into what happens next, but Im not sure.
<o:p></o:p>
This next part is really hazy (also), but Ill tell it the best I can. Sooner or later, I was in someones two-story house. It was still night time and I dont remember having lost lucidity at all. The main thing I remember about this scenario was that there were 3 or 4 mystical villains running around this house. (Who might have been the origins of the lights I was chasing earlier.) Im pretty sure they were all women, but Im not certain.
I dont remember the reason, but we were fighting, in this house. I think they were attacking the people that lived there, or something. This group had powers that could match my own lucid abilities, to a point, and it was actually a pretty badass fight. We were phasing through walls, floors and ceilings as if they werent even there, and kicking each others asses. I charged back my arms and then started throwing Hadokens, like Ryu and Ken, in Street Fighter, (and even yelling out Hadoken! to help me visualize the attack) and ended up owning them all, that way, hitting them in the chests and watching them dissipate into thin air.
<o:p></o:p>
After this there was another, larger enemy that I fought, outside. I was in a big city, like <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com ::o: ffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1:place w:st="on">New York</st1:place></st1:State>, but in a more urban area; surrounded by towering brownstones. There was a mob of people - many of which, I remember, were my family members - standing around in this large parking lot, watching as I was fighting whatever it was I was fighting. (That part is _completely_ gone.  :Sad:  ) 
All I remember is, after winning, I was so amped that I ran to the nearest car, which was some badass black sports car that had the body of something like a Lotus, but had a roaring engine, like a McLaren F1, screaming YEAH! or WOOHOO!! or something to that affect.  
Still lucid, I didnt bother to go around the car, to the door. I simply dove straight at it and spun around in the air, phasing backward through the front of the car and landing in the front seat. I started the car and peeled out of the overhang, whipping it all around the parking lot, dodging most of the crowd as I did donuts and burnouts all over the place. At some points, Id be veering toward a large section of the group of people standing around, and then Id spin the wheel, drop a gear and slam on the gas, making the car slide sideways to a stop, right in front of the people I had been about to hit, and sort of hang there for a moment with inertia while the rear tires continued spinning at high speed, before taking off in another direction. Some of the DCs were actually getting pissed, because I was scaring the hell out of them, while I was joyriding, and came within a few inches of hitting them. I didnt really care, though. 
<o:p></o:p>
Finally, the squealing of the tires had drawn attention. My perspective zoomed out for a moment, and I could see the street, which was higher than the parking lot, and filled with Fire and Rescue crews. (I think they had something to do with a response to my last fight, which probably destroyed some of the area, but I really dont know.) Police cruisers came down the ramp to the lot, along with some guy off the street who had called in on me for disturbing the peace. 
Then there was a long exchange - during which Id lost lucidity  where I was trying to convince the guy not to press charges. My family members (many of whom werent any of my real family members) tried to back me up. One of them even flashed a gun (though the cops didnt see it) trying to scare the guy into dropping the whole thing, which was unnecessary, because I was already talking the guy out of it, in the first place.
Dont remember anything else.
<o:p></o:p>
[Edit: I vaguely remember something that had to do with a huge underground cavern/chamber. I cant remember if it had anything to do with the villains in the last dream, or if it was a completely separate dream, all together, but it was a really intricate, fantasy-type chamber, with glyphs all over the walls and whatnot. Kinda like something youd see in Lord of the Rings.]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/25/2007*
Had a loooooong lucid, last night. But I ended up forgetting to set my alarm and woke up an hour late, so I lost most of the dream because I had to jump out of bed and rush to get ready for work. (Figures =/ ) I only remember bits and pieces.

Anyway, Todd was in this one. We had been talking about dreams, last night, so I thought it was cool that he was with me, throughout this whole LD.

The first thing I really remember was being in someone's apartment. Somebody had come to the door, and the owner of the apartment went to the door and answered it. I don't think I ever got too good a look at who was at the door, but while the person sitting next to me said something along the lines of "What if it's the cops?" (I guess we were doing something we weren't supposed to be?)  But it was because of that question that I became more aware of my surroundings. I knew things didn't quite feel right, and that I was in a completely unfamiliar setting. I said "Well that wouldn't really matter." The guy said "Why not?" and I said "Because I'm dreaming," smiling and getting up off of the couch.

There is a big portion of what happened next missing from my memory but, some time later, Todd and I were up on the roof of a building. We "both" knew I was dreaming and we'd been going around doing a whole bunch of "lucid stuff." There was a short wall surrounding the roof area and Todd had the urge to jump from the top. He ran and jumped, his feet grazing the top of the wall and knocking a few bricks loose. I looked down on him and saw him land on his feet after having dropped a good 10 stories or more. I looked at the small hole in the brick barrier and felt the need to break something also. At first, I held my hands up and visualized the bricks returning to the way they were. The wall began molding itself back into place, bricks popping into existence, before me. I wasn't satisfied with this, though, and slung my hands up high over my head, focusing on the making the wall higher. The brick barrier shot upward, creating a huge slab that was bigger than I was.

Now content, I took a few steps and squared off, running forward and then dove toward the brick wall, crashing through it and off the edge of the roof, angling myself head-down so that I dove toward the ground like it was made of water. I was simply curious as to what would happen if I didn't land on my feet. I was a little worried that it would hurt, but didn't care all too much. The ground rushed up at me and I smacked into it, head first. I "died" for a second, but then respawned right in the same spot where I'd landed, now sitting on the curb by the street. Todd was standing up next to me, and we had a good laugh about having jumped off the building. At this point, I said something like "Shit, I have to remember everything that's been going on, because I've been dreaming for a while, and will probably end up waking up, soon." I was having a hard time recalling everything had been going on but then, to my surprise, Todd starts doing it for me. It seems my DC had remembered the events of the dream, better than I had. Haha.

The dream went on, from this point, and I remained lucid for what seemed like the longest time in ages. I only remember fragments of what happened from here on, though. At some time, we were being chased by the cops. They were driving, and we were on foot. I remember running into a warehouse and the cops couldn't catch us, no matter how hard they tried. We were just toying with them and pissing them off, the whole time. Later, other friends of mine had joined in the dream (or the dream shifted, but I remained lucid) and we were all in some sort of gaming arena or something. There were all these fake swords around us (most of which were copies of the fake sword I wore on my back, when I was Blade, for Halloween. Haha.) We started picking up all these swords and going around through the crowd having big, elaborate sword fights. At one point, I'd picked up two swords and was taking on two of my friends, at once.

Don't really remember anything after this.

*07/27/2007*
Strange (and long) night of dreams, last night. They all sort of ran together, so it's hard to tell if/when dreams ended and/or others began.

*Dream One:
"My Bedroom Window....the Hangout Spot?"*
Most of these dreams were centered around a false awakening. Even in the first that I remember, I was sitting on my bed, like I'd just gotten up in the middle of the night, and hanging out with two rowdy friends of mine, watching a movie on the computer. (I can't remember who was actually there, but one of them reminded me of Tom Cruise, which was weird.) After the movie, I turned on the light (which worked) and they both took off. They went out the front door and slammed it behind them. Since it was early in the morning (before sunrise) I hoped they didn't wake my mom up. This got worse, though, as I heard them start up a really loud muscle car and peel out a few times before leaving. Before I got back to my room, mom came out like "What the hell is all of that noise?!" She looked at the front door and saw that the guys had peeled out all through our yard, tearing up her bushes with their car, which she wasn't too happy about.

When I went back to bed, I noticed that one of them had left their cellphone in my room. (I lost my cellphone yesterday, which is probably why this happened, in the dream.) I thought to myself "Shit....that means they are going to be coming back for it, and probably just as noisily." Quickly, I turned off the light and jumped in bed, planning to act like I was asleep if they came back for the phone, praying they'd take the hint and wouldn't disturb me. Yeah, right. It wasn't long before I heard someone tapping at my window. I waited, silently, looking at the figure between the blinds. He tapped a few more time and waited. Then, he rolled off to the side (he was now riding a bicycle in my yard...for no reason, whatsoever). Obviously not intent on sitting there and waiting, he rode one way, turned around and came back, tapped on my window again, rode the other way, turn around and came back, knocked again, rode away, turned around, etc. At first, I was just going to let him wear himself out, but then I saw that he started doing these crazy tricks like he was drunk as hell or something. He came back into view, once, and did a front flip with the bike, landing upside down on one of mom's bushes and crushing it under his weight. Another time he tried another jumping trick and crashed into our fence, taking down a section of it. Finally, I got up and gave him his damn phone.

Went back to bed and, sooner or later, someone else was knocking at my window. It was some big, spanish guy. He was being really secretive and told me to come outside. I was getting really annoyed with everyone and, instead of going around, out the front door, I just opened my window, pushed out the screen, and climbed through. I asked him what he wanted, and he tried to sell me some drugs. =/ I'm like "...uuuhhhhhh...NO I DON'T WANT ANY DRUGS!" He starts trying to push them on me like "Come oooonnn, maaaan. This is good shit!" I ignored him for a moment and looked the other way, into my backyard, which was now a lot bigger than it is, in waking life. Out of nowhere, these girls on horseback come riding in, from the darkness of my huge backyard. They pull up to a stop, a few yards away, and dismount. I'm pretty sure there were only two girls, but three horses. The reason they stopped ended up being that the male horse was feeling kinda, uh.."frisky" and, as soon as the people were out of the way, he went to town on one of the two female horses. (How random is _that_?)

A little confused at this, I turned back to the guy beside me, a little surprised to see him still standing there. Again, he was like "Come ooooonnnn, maaaaaaan. Just try some! You'll love it." Finally, irritated as all hell, I was like "MAN, if you don't GET OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!" and was about to climb back in my window. He shook his head and looked toward a large truck that he had parked outside. He said something like "Hey, (his partner's name), this guy has a problem with our shit!!" Suddenly a big guy gets out of the truck and says "Is that so?" He then holds up - what I can already tell, even from that distance, is - a high-powered rifle with a large scope attached to the top. I'm like "HOLY SHIT!!" As the guy was taking aim, I ran forward and dove, headfirst, through my window, which was still open. I landed inside my room and turned around, slamming the window closed and pulling the blinds down. From the street lamp outside, I could see the shadow of the guy, holding the rifle, getting closer. I pressed my back against the wall, beneath my window, and stayed out of any line of fire.

At this, I instantly know that _this was NOT happening_. I was dreaming! Unfortunately, I was so shook, and unsure, that I confirmed it by purposefully trying to wake up in my bed, which was a few feet away from where I was ducking down. I didn't even give myself any time to think of anything cool to do. The whole "deer-in-headlights" thing, I guess.

At this point, I actually Did wake up. I lay there for a moment or so, and ended up drifting back to sleep.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/31/2007
Optimus*
Transformers Dream: I  dont remember very much of this one, but I was with Optimus Prime (the live-action version) and we were about to battle with the Decepticons. At first, a friend and I (cant remember who it was) were actually riding inside Optimus, in his truck form. In front of us, one of the Decepticons landed, and got ready to attack. Without our having to get out, Optimus transformed, with us still inside the cab of the truck. I could hear all the gears and switches sounding, and the cab (and us) rose up off of the ground, still intact as it became his breastplate (kind of like in the original cartoon).  From there, they started going at it, with us inside.
At some point later in the dream  I became lucid. I remember seeing Optimus (now from the outside, in third-person) jump through the air and transform into the truck, in mid-air. I made an attempt to exert some control over the dream but could feel myself waking up, the more I tried, so I decided to just let go and let the dream go on. I lost lucidity shortly after that, and cant remember what else happened in the dream.


=====================


*08/06/2007
"Hanging Out with Twoshadows"*
This began at Todd's parents' place, and everyone was just kinda walking around, doing their own thing. I had a couple of random false awakenings, where I'd always wake up at Todd's parents' place, walk out, and it would be the same atmosphere. After this happened once or twice, I began to realize I was dreaming. I walked over to the dining room table and held a finger out, pointing at a nearby drinking glass and levitating it off the table. For a while, I went around just making random things levitate and ended up picking myself up a few times, floating away from the ground, when I didn't want to, and having to struggle to put myself down.
I started thinking about what to do next, and immediately thought of Twoshadows, and wondered if I could get here to show up. Standing by a wall in the dining room, that was a full-length, floor-to-ceiling mirror, I looked toward the corner of the hallway and willed her to appear from around the corner. (I think I shouted out something like "Hey, Twoshadows!!" while visualizing her walking around the corner, but I can't remember whether or not I actually said it.) But, it worked like a charm. A straight-haired blonde in a black T-shirt (that had something written in white on the front of it) and jeans came walking around the corner, but she was wearing eyeglasses, and I've never seen TS in eyeglasses. She looked over at me and smiled and I walked up, asking "...are you Twoshadows?" (I was actually surprised how well I recognized her, but the glasses completely threw me off.) She said "Yup, it's me." (or something to that affect). 
I figured we'd better hurry up and find something to get into, so we started to walk down the hallway. I put my arm out to the side and let my hand sink into the mirror, as I walked along it, leaving trails of wake as if the mirror was made out of water. I think we hung around the house for a little while, after that, but I'm not sure.
Sooner or later, we ended up flying through the ceiling and out over the top of the neighborhood. The dream skipped ahead and we were now flying over the ocean. From below, a _huge_ creature that reminded me a lot of a cross between Falcor (from the _Neverending Story_) and the Thirteenth Colossus came up out of the water, beneath us. We dropped out of the air and landed on its back, which seemed to be made up of millions of tiny heads of the same creature, instead of hairs. (Which was _really_ weird, and hard to explain, sufficiently). In any case, we rode on this things back as it ascended from the water, into the air. Wondering what to do next, I remembered TS's having mentioned wanting to take over the galaxy, in one of her DJ posts. I figured that this might be kind of hard, as I've never had much success with going into space, while lucid. So, I wondered if I could bring the fight to us. I stood up straight on the creatures back and held out my hands, trying to envision an entire alien armada coming into view in the air around us, for us to fight. These ships began to haze into view, slowly at first, but then solidly taking shape. Only thing was - the closer we'd get to them, in flight, the more I could see that they were nothing but _balloons_ in the shape of alien spaceships. Not one of them was the real thing. I got kinda of pissed at this and couldn't think of anything else to do.
Don't remember anything else.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/08/2007
"DBZ Itsh."* 
This one was so tight. I had more control than I've had in a _while_. I should get sick more often!
(...joking...I _hate_ being sick.)
I had thought I was in the back of a pet store, but I can't really be sure. It was just a warehouse-looking room with a bunch of cats in cages. Me and about three other people had been trying to catch these cats and we had to pick them up and put them into the cages that were all over the room. Whenever we'd pick them up, these cats would go absolutely _insane_ and start slashing and clawing everywhere, like maniacs. Every now and then, a cat would stab their claws into my arm, like needles, and hang on for dear life. It hurt like Hell, at first, but after a while, I'd started to get used to it. It was while thinking about how strange it was that these cats digging into me didn't hurt, that I realized I was dreaming. Immediately, I got on a telekinesis kick (which is about my favorite 'power' to use, when lucid). Instead of using my hands to move the next cat across the room to the cages, I threw my palm out and smacked it with a telekinetic force, running across the room, behind it, as I slid it over toward the cages. I don't rememver ever picking it up to put it in the cage, though, just getting it to that side of the room.

I heard a lot of yelling from the front of the "store" and I went into the next room. A complete twist of scenery, the front of the "store" looked like being behind the counter of the Tropical Smoothie place in Lake Mary. There was a bunch of guys in dark clothing starting shit with the clerks up front and, knowing I was dreaming, I wasted no time in jumping over the counter and getting in their faces. It wasn't long before I was fighting the whole group and going crazy with telekinesis, pushing them all around without touching them. I threw my hands up at two of them, and through them up into the ceiling tiles (which was fucking hilarious. Heh).

The best part I can remember, specifically, was sticking my arms out toward one guy who ran in at me, stopping him with my mind, turning my body to the left and slinging him _around_ my position, as if I was holding him with my hands, smashing him through the store window that I had been standing next to. _Aweseome_.  ::cooler:: 

*"Dream(s)" Two:* (FA's)
After this, I had a series of FA's, where I'd wake up, in my bed and a different person would be walking into my room. At one point, my aunt came in, with a bag of bud, and we chiefed for a while, lol. Later, Cierra came in and obviously would rather play than sleep. I picked her up and held her over me and started to push her up like she was flying, when I realized that it was a weekday, and I didn't have Cierra on the weekdays. I said looked at her and said "You're not really here right now, are you?" She simply shook her head and said "nope," like it was obvious. I realized I was dreaming, again.

The dream (or my recall of it) skipped ahead and I was now walking down a hallway, still lucid, in some unfamiliar house. I approached an intersecting hall, to the side, and a bedroom directly in front of me. There were two figures leaning over something that was behind the bed. They stood up and turned toward me, neck to navel painted in blood, and coming in my direction, _Resident Evil_ style. The _second_ this happened, I backed away and, through my peripheral, could see another one headed toward me from the perpendicular hall. As a mere reflex, without even thinking, I pushed my hand out toward the one coming from the side, and knocked it back with TK. They started streaming in from the hallway, and I began fighting them all. But, again, (and this has been pissing me off, lately) I couldn't really remember _the fight_. I know I started fighting them all off and threw at least one Kamehameha down the hallway, but all the minor details are completely lost. I used to be able to remember them so much better. Anyway..

After doing the Kamehameha(s), the whole theme turned into a DBZish theme. I was still going through hallways, but in every room was a different DBZ char. I remember fighting at least two of them (again, without remembering what really happened). And I just kinda breezed through them all. At some time it was myself and about three other characters (apparently on my team), and we got stuck into a room where we had to move boxes around, and I moved them all around telekinetically. My lucidity was light and passive, at this point, but I was still able to exert some control. Later, I can only remember that I wanted to fight some more and walked into the middle of a room with a bunch of people behind it. I tried to do a SSj sort of power-up, like I usually do, but was only able to push some pretty intense air out around the room, not get the whole glowing gold thing going on.

Nobody really seemed interested in fighting, for a while. Not that they seemed scared, but nobody just...really _wanted_ to. Finally everybody gave in and it was a free-for-all. The only thing I remember about that part is throwing another weak kamehameha as someone threw something at me, countering it and making it curve into the ceiling.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/03/2007
"Freddy vs. Oneironaut: Round Three"*
I was in a college stadium. It was pretty much empty, besides a few people here and there. While walking through the bleachers, I began asking myself "...what the fuck am I doing in a stadium??" I was instantly lucid. I began running and jumping through the bleachers, doing these high jumps from level to level. Finally, I was at the very top level of the stadium. I ran forward and did this insanely high flip with a half-twist that carried all the way out over the bleachers, and into the middle of the football field. Before landing, I had intended to make the ground break under my feet (because that would have been dope), but all I got was a massive BOOOOOOOM, when I landed, which was pretty cool, in itself. There were some girls standing around on the sidelines, and I went to talk to them, but I don't remember our conversation.

Later, I was roaming around the campus, at night, and came to this section with a bunch of small buildings, close together. I got the feeling that someone was following me and could see someone's shadow lurking around, stalking me. I walked into an open alley and looked down in one direction. Freddy Krueger was standing there, in an arrogantly casual stance. Slowly, he started walking in my direction. Having been about fed-up with Freddy in my dreams, I decided we were going to have a little one-on-one. I held up my hand and visualized nails growing from them. They shot out of the ends of my fingertips, matching his, and I ran toward him, he running back at me. We clashed in the center and had this badass nail-to-nail fight. We were perfectly blocking and dodging everything the other was throwing, and whenever we would block, claws-to-claws, sparks were shooting out from between us. It was fuckin tight. Finally, he actually gave up! He said that I was damn good and that he respected me for my skills (I don't know whether he meant fighting skill or dream control skill, but I'll take it either way. Haha) and that he would now by my ally, and a sort of dream guide. (Freddy Kruger is my dream guide?? Badass. Lol.)

Some time later, I had lost lucidity, and was in one of the classrooms. I was suddenly rushed by campus police, having been framed for something I didn't do. They took me down into a sort of school jail, where a few more people were locked up. I saw that one of these cells had a door in it that was only about 2 feet high. It was more like a window than a door. The guards came in with another detainee and actually shoved him through the tiny opening, folding his body in half, backward, to fit him into the space. I was lucid again. I wanted to look around for Freddy, so I started phasing through the walls and going from room to room. He was nowhere to be found, though, so I decided to go straight up. I phased up as high as I could, until I passed through the roof and landed on top of it. Standing on the roof, I took the time to look at my hands - they were all green and wrinkled. (I actually did this more than once, but I can't remember when the other time was). Then, I went jumping from rooftop to rooftop, around the campus, which was a lot of fun. I landed in front of a sorority house type building, where there was a massive party going on. I went inside and joined in, and met somegirl that seems _really_ familiar. Dunno who she was, though. Before long, we were making out up against a wall. Then, in a standing position, I pretty much just lifted one of her legs and we started going at it. I realized, after working her bra off that she had three tits (exactly like the chick in total recall.  ::goodjob2::  @ Moonbeam) even though her bra had only been built for two. Awkward as it was, it didn't stop us though, and we kept going at it. Sooner or later, though, something happened in the crowd that caused us to stop, but I can't remember what it was.


========================

*09/13/2007
"If You Love Something..."*
I was vacationing in Mexico, and at some theme park. I met this gorgeous girl there, and we started talking, obviously attracted to each other. We spent the whole day hanging out with each other at the park, until I had to leave and we both just figured we'd probably never see each other again. Some looooooong time later, (months or a year, I can't remember). I'd taken a second trip to Mexico and that same theme park. I saw the same girl in the crowd, and we were both in shock. We were instantly crazy about each other, like it was fate that we'd just happened to be there, on the same day, again. Again, we were inseparable as we went through the theme park. I remember one haunted house where I put on a pair of boxing gloves and was (play)fighting off all of the monsters and ghosts. I had a brief stint of lucidity in this haunted house but I kept feeling myself beginning to wake up, so I decided to just relax and focus on the content of the dream. It took me a few moments, but things became more solid, and my lucidity faded.

[Aside: One year, when my friends and I went to Halloween Horror Nights, at Universal Studios, I had bought one of those fake lightsabers and was going around harassing all of the monsters, like I saw some sort of demon hunter. Haha. I think I may do that again, this year, if we go.  ::chuckle::  Anyway, back to the dream...]

So we spent the day together and (strangely enough, my ex and her husband were there, and hanging out with us) it was already night time. The park was closing and they were starting to kick everybody out. We got out to where all the cars were parked, and she was leaving on a bus. As the bus was about to pull off, I was talking to her through the window and (finally) pulled out my cellphone and asked her for her number. She was telling me her number just as the bus was beginning to pull away and as I was trying to put it into my phone, I realized that my phone was all fucked up. I tried to go to the phonebook area, where I can put numbers, and pulled up a game of solitaire instead. I tried to back out of that and went to another game, and then to an options screen, and then to an illegible screen with a whole bunch of random characters all over it. It was PISSING ME OFF, and the girl's bus was leaving. I was tried to keep up with it long enough for her to repeat her number, while I tried to get to my phonebook, but the bus ended up pulling away before I was able to get the damn thing to work.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/20/2007
"Failed Trip to LucidRage"*
I'd gone to sleep set-up for an attempt to visit Conisag's LucidRage Island. I was focusing on the pictures on my screen while my eyes got heavy, listening to the nocturnal sounds of the jungle. 
Once I started dreaming, I could see the jungle, and the various shots of the island setting that I'd put up as an outline for LucidRage. The pictures, though, were actually moving as if they were in real life. I was as a disembodied spirit just watching these different shots from various parts of "the Island" (shots that are, again, made up of many different pictures from different settings), and the trees were swaying, the water was actually waving in the oceans. On some of the pictures, I have characters that I might find on LucidRage and some of these characters were present in the dream, actually moving around their scenes as if they were really there. Even though I could see them, I could feel my dettachment from the scenes. These images were more hypnogogic imagery, I believe, than actual dreams in deep sleep.

Sooner or later, I "woke up" in a false awakening. I actually had no idea I had fallen asleep because it felt like I was still laying down, trying to doze off. What got me up was the fact that, everytime I would try to go to sleep, I would feel this rocking sensation, like I just couldn't sit still, and my body was rocking involuntarily. No matter what position I moved in, after I'd gotten still I would still feel like I was rocking back and forth. Finally, it got so annoying that I got up and went to the computer. It was still dark out and the only light was coming from the monitor. 

I can't remember what exactly it was that tipped me off, but I started to suspect that I was still asleep. I looked across my desk and had a pile of paper stacked up on it. Focusing a little bit, I was able to lift one of the pages into the air with my mind. Finally I realized I was dreaming. The very first thing I did was look at my hands, to try to buy myself a little more "lucid time" and stabilize the dream. My fingers were really wrinkled, and my middle finger was extremely wide, around the tip. It stuck out from the sides like the eyes of a hammerhead shark. I immediately thought about the LucidRage Island, and started plotting out how I was going to get there (which is probably something I should have done while I was awake  ::rolleyes:: ) Standing in the middle of the room, I tried spinning. I spun around in place, thinking of one of the photos I'd picked as the inside of the mansion that Conisag said was on the island. I could barely see it, between the blurs of my rotation, but it just wasn't coming in clear at all. Finally, fearing waking up, I stopped spinning and thought of something else.

I walked over to my bed and jumped up on it. I kept feeling myself wobble like I couldn't stand up straight. Trying to ignore it, I jumped up and tried to phase through the ceiling and directly _into_ the LucidRage Island scene. I couldn't get through the ceiling, though, and just got a bunch of "static" like when you get stuck in a wall on a video game, and the image on the screen just jumped over and over. Finally, I stopped trying, and landed on my bed again. I stepped down off the bed and then walked toward my room door. (Obviously I had completely forgotten that the LucidRage game is supposed to start at a pier at the front of the island, and was just trying to show up inside of the mansion that is on the Island.) I visualized the mansion room that I had in mind, and tried to make it appear on the other side of the door. When I opened the door, I had just started to see the room that I was trying for. I could see the desk and the windows with the jungle behind it (it's actually This picture). But, the more I opened the door, the more out of focus the room became. The dream was beginning to unravel itself (probably because I was getting too excited). By the time I started trying to get control, it was too far gone, and completely vanished.


===================

I went absolutely insane with WILDs this morning.  ::happy::  I know this post is going to be ridiculously long (my notes, alone, took up half a page) but Damn, talk about a crazy night.

*09/21/2007
Dream Two:
"LucidRage Run-Around"
Part One:*
WOW. What a fuckin adventure I had this morning. Most importantly, I have _never_ been any good at WILD. I would try _all_ the frikken time and would do nothing but fall asleep...I had (as far as I can remember) _FOUR WILD's_ this morning!!!  :boogie: 

[Edit: I did take some B6 and melatonin before bed. I'm sure that helped. I also know I'm leaving a _lot_ of detail out of these. The whole experience was just so freaking long, collectively. I'm surprised I was able to remember what I have, after waking up and going back to sleep so many times.]

It began with a false-awakening. I was back in my old room and there wasn't much furniture or electronics in it. Jesse and Bruce were there, as if they'd stayed the night. Jesse was on the phone, and since I was laying down on my stomach, Bruce came and sat on my back so I couldn't get up, just screwing around. Finally, Jesse - whispering all covertly walks somewhat out of the room, and Bruce gets up and starts to go follow him. I get up and immediately start getting suspicious of things. For 1: Jesse and Bruce both live in Cali. I had a pretty good idea of what time I'd gone to bed, and decided to try something. I said, "Hey, Bruce...what time is it?" waiting to evaluate his answer. I knew that _I, myself_ had no _true_ idea of what time it was, so, if he was a DC it'd be interesting to see whether or not he came up with a realistic answer. There was suddenly a clock in the room that I hadn't seen before. Seeming a bit timid, he looked over at the clock and looked, guiltily back at me and said "Uhhh....tennnnnnfffmmfmfphph" while 'discretely' fake-coughing into his hand. I knew this was because I had him stumped and, since the time probably wasn't real, he wouldn't know what to say. I laughed at his reply and said "Hahaha...come again?" He just looked at me, smirked, and gave me the finger. He knew I knew I was dreaming.  ::chuckle:: 

Without offically confirming it, I turned and looked at my hands. At first, they were a little wrinkled, but nothing really out of the ordinary. But, then, I _tried_ to see them deformed, and two fingers suddenly melted into one finger with two fingertips. Yup. I was definitely dreaming. As soon as I figured this out, I could feel my feet slowly, involuntarily, leaving the ground. I had to exert some control to get myself just to stay on the floor. Immediately, I tried to figure out how I was going to reach the LucidRage Island, again. My first thought was to try opening a door to it, like I'd tried on my last attempt. I opened my room door, and it was just the regular house. I went all through the house, opening doors and triying to even just a hint of the inside of the mansion on LR, but got nothing. I remember that once I stopped to look at the detail of the wood, trying that as an alternative to looking at my hands, to keep the dream in focus. I even ran my fingers down it and felt the texture.

I continued opening doors and then came to my front door. When I opened it, my buddy Mike was pulling up in his car. He actually pulled it onto my front porch, instead of just my driveway, which is impossible, given the size of the opening. Quickly, I closed the door. I had better things to do and really didn't want to get caught up with another DC. I walked back down my hallway and _as soon_ as I got the thought that "...what if just that front door doesn't keep him out? He _is_ a DC, afterall," my bathroom door opens up, right in front of me and Mike walks nonchalantly out going "Heeeeeeyy, Greg! What's up, man?! How's it goin??"  ::doh::  I sidestepped from the hallway and into my room. He obviously had me cornered, and came in and just started to "blah blah blah blah." So, as he ran his mouth, I simply jumped sideways toward the wall and phased through it.

Now outside, I was trying to think of another way to conjure up the island. I figured that, maybe if I could surround myself with enough trees, and could fool myself into making the rest of the jungle appear around me. So, I went flying around the neighborhood, trying to find some dense trees. I flew for quite a while and couldn't find a damn thing. All of the houses only had small shrubs and single trees around them, and even the old ditch - where there is probably enough high grass to pull it off - was suddenly crawling with alligators. Lucid or not, I really didn't feel like wrestling any alligators right now. I noticed that there were a lot of people outside, just doing their own thing. Some of which made sense, like mowing the lawn. Others made completely no sense, like some little toddler who was riding a tri-cycle in the mud and grass of the alligator-infested ditch. I also noticed small wooden decks in the ditch that were never there in real life. I'm sure it was because I had LucidRage's dock/pier on my mind. The last thing I remember, while flying, is hearing some woman searching around for a guy, calling out his name. I ended up waking up shortly after that. 

*Part Two:*
I never got up, and decided to give it another try, so I found another position and started dozing back off. I wasn't even trying to WILD, but I felt myself fall deep into the vibratory state of sleep paralysis. I tried to gently move my arm, to gauge how strong the sleep paralysis was, and shocked when it moved with such ease. I did this with my other arm and it moved just as easily. Finally, I lifted my entire upperbody - which was light as a feather - and I could instantly tell that I had just WILDed!!

I got up and walked over to the computer. The images were still slide-showing across the screen, as they were when I'd gone to sleep. So, I decided to sit down at the computer and focus on the images, figuring I could actually draw myself into them, and manifest the jungle around me. It took me a while to realize that I could no longer see the edges of the computer screen. I had pulled myself into one of the environments on the screen - one of the jungle scenes. I'd begun walking through the trees, trying to find the dock, which is the starting point for the game, but woke up again, while doing that.

*Part Three:*
I turned over onto my stomach and, after a little while, the bed seemed more like a cloud than a mattres. I had WILDed again. I wondered if I could sort of "drop in" on the dock to the Island of LucidRage, so I pushed downward, and sank into the bed. After falling through a brief, black void. I was suddenly spit out onto some grass. I picked myself up and realized that I had only been dumped right outside my house.  :Sad: 

I started flying around again, trying to think. Every now and then, I would land on a rooftop to gather my thoughts and look at my hands to try to keep the dream from fading. I figured that maybe I could try simply teleporting to the island, so I thought of the dock, and what it would look like. Then I sort of "blinked" and tried to appear there, but ended up getting stuck in the wall of the house that was right in front of me, and the image kept jumping. I closed my eyes and tried to visualize my way out of it, so I could appear somewhere else, when I opened them. I pulled my eyes open but, unfortunately, yanked open my waking world eyes and woke myself up.

*Part Four:*
I shifted just a little and lay still. The vibrations came on very quickly. I was soon able to just sit up, knowing that I was back in the dream state. I was surprised at how easily it seemed to transition now, after having struggled with WILD for almost two years. I was pretty annoyed at how hard this was becoming, and just jumped straight up through the roof. I hovered above my house for a little while and just figured I'd try flying to the island, and maybe it would appear over the horizon. I shot off in one direction, flying over all the houses at an unimpressive speed. Flying over the ditch, I was already pretty pissed, because this was getting nowhere. I looked down at the ditch and saw a fat alligator floating along, minding his own business. Just for kicks, I put my hand out and picked up the alligator with telekinesis, as I few over him. I flicked my hand one way and slung him through the air, slamming him into somebody's garage door and denting the shit out of it. Finally, I tried to turn up the juice and began flying much faster, but whenever I'd take my eyes away from what's directly in front of me, I would slow down, or start to sink. 

I kept soaring over these buildings, and it seems that the lands were getting broken up by large patches of water. The cities I was flying over were, steadily, turning into islands. I figured that this just might actually work. I flew down lower, having to slow down so I could actually check out what was on the islands, because I was looking for one with nothing but jungle. It never failed, though - every single island/town I flew over was full of people and houses, and the occassional small patch of forest. The scenery, though, was becoming more and more exaggerated. These buildings were suddenly turning into huge castles and, video-game type buildings. Many of them actually came straight out of theme parks, as there was one oversized building devoted to Disney (which was shaped like a cartoon-proportioned Cinderella's Castle), and one that seemed to have the face of Super Mario carved into stone. There was also a huge hedge that was cut into the shape of Bugs Bunny, that I flew over. This place was full of some of the craziest scenery I had ever seen, and all of the buildings were HUGE. Really, it was like walking through a theme park as a kid, while all of these carved, sculpted and intricate buildings with their own sort of "personas" tower around you. 

As I was flying, it felt like something was propelling me along - like I was 'standing' on something that was actually pushing me forward, instead of just flying on my own power. I actually moved my foot and could feel the edges of it. It was like a small disc or something. It felt really strange so I switched it up and started flying more like a DBZ character (head straight forward, biceps curled, fists out to the side) and found this a little more comfortable. I found it easier to control my movements, and was able to strafe left and right, in mid-air and, getting a little braver (because I _hate_ large bodies of water in my dreams), I free-fell down toward the water and then hit the brakes right before touching it, zooming off in the same direction I was going. Flying over these towns really was like a video game. They just kinda appeared and got a little clearer, as they came toward me. But, not matter what, they were always inhabited. At some point, I landed on a high rooftop in the center of another town. (My notes say I looked at my hands again, here, but I don't remember doing it anymore) I do remember a mechanical pencil falling out of my pocket (random? yes) and falling off of the edge of the building. Some guy that was walking by picked it up, looked at me and said "HA HA Thanks for the pencil!" and put it in his shirt pocket. I stuck out my hand and, with TK, ripped the pencil back out of his pocket and caught it as it flew up to me. It shocked me at how fast it was, and it was drawn to my hand like a magnet. For the hell of it, I jumped off of that building, hit the ground with a BOOOM, and then started flying again. I could hear one of the townspeople calling me "Mr. Powerlevel," sarcastically, because I was doing a lot of DBZ-inspired manuevers. 

After a while, I started getting bored. This whole flying to ILR thing was becoming futile. So, naturally, I started looking around for someone to have sex with. Haha. Might as well not make these WILDs _complete_ wastes, right? Lol. But - just my luck - I couldn't find _one_ attractive person. It's just like all the beautiful women just disappeared off the face the earth, at the same time. I flew around for a while and finally saw someone I recognized, my old friend Teri. She was talking to someone at the time. I dropped down beside them and asked her if she wanted to come flying. She took my hand and I pulled her up into the air. Deciding to hold off on the whole sex thing, I went looking for ILR some more, with her. We passed more of the big, exaggerated buildings and one of these turned out to be some military building. It had a bunch of missiles and gun barrells sticking out of it (again, these were all exaggerated, so the missiles were each about the size of the space shuttle, and the gun barrells were just ridiculous). Something told me we were getting close to ILR (don't ask me why. I dunno). Up ahead, I could see a harbor with a bunch of guys loading up these Small, one or two-man boats, dressed in rags and hats, like they were getting ready ride up the Amazon or something. My interest was suddenly peaked, and I figured they were probably going to the island I was looking for. Teri was suddenly gone, and I tried following these guys as they moved away from the inhabited island we were just on. I tried, at first, to land on one of their boats, but I couldn't manuever that precisely. So, instead of having to worry about missing and ending up in the water, I decided to just fly above them.

We went out into open ocean and, ahead, this Huge, ominous island was coming into view. I could see a massive mountain range around the outside of it, and plenty of dense jungle. I figured that this _had_ to be it. I sped up and left them behind, anxiously watching the island come more into view. I arced up over one of the walls of mountains and looked down into a valley - only to see...Houses. Big, Massive houses and buildings, that were nearly as exaggerated as the others.  :Pissed:  

I landed on a huge church and thought I'd just do the tasks, instead. Then I realized I didn't know what they were. I remember pulling out a card that had the "tasks" written on them, but they were all fucked up. It said the basic and advanced tasks were to summon these old biblical characters, one of which had a name started with an A and was real long. The other was like "Durdd" or something like that. (I don't think they were even real characters - just nonsense names). I knew I had no idea who these guys was. I figured I'd try to get to ILR one time time and was going to jump through the church, down into the floor, hoping to "drop in" to IRL, by teleporting. But, when I jumped through the building...I got stuck in the fucking wall again and woke up.

*Part Five:*
It was daylight out, and it was Hell trying to get back to sleep. Once my body wants to get up, it's usually hard to get back to rest. I would feel myself slipping in and out of consciousness but, every few seconds, I would lose all HI and be completely awake again. After a few minutes, the vibrations came back, and my body was asleep again. Dreaming, I sat up in bed and walked outside. I'd started flying again but was seeing nothing but the same, weird, scenery loop as the last time. I landed, feeling pretty fucking defeated, and started talking to a DC. I was telling him about my failing attempts to find ILR and, in the middle of our conversation, another idea hit me. I remembered the whole "turn around and imagine who/whatever you're trying to summon is behind you." I figured that, where I had been going wrong, in teleporting, is by closing my eyes and giving myself a higher chance of waking up, and trying to go through walls. So, I just made the affirmation that, when I turn around, I will be standing on the dock. I turned around in place and, like clockwork, I was standing on a rickety pier, starting into a path that lead into a deep jungle. I stood there thinking "no fucking _way_ it was that easy."  ::shock:: 

I turned around again and the entire city had vanished. I was now completely surrounded by what I would figure ILR's pier would look like, and I was standing on the very end of it, facing the open ocean. I looked down at my feet and could see something stirring in the water. Soo...I figured it was a good time to get off of the pier. I ran down the length of it and into the jungle.

After a few meters...I came to a souvenir shop.  :Bang head: 

This was obviously a theme park of some sort, but I was holding out hope that I could get to an open jungle. I walked toward a hallway that was obviously for taking people through the park. It was the only way in, so I started off that way. As I was going in, a pair of heavy doors opened in front of me, and I heard an ominous "Mwuauahahaha" over a loudspeaker, while heading toward a darkened hallway. (Living in the Theme Park Capital of the World certainly has its draw-backs. I've got too much theme park content floating around in my head.) I couldn't see the end of the hallway, and there were a lot of people coming and going, so I decided to fly through the halls, instead of walking. I navigated them quickly, slipping over and around people, until I came to a junction...and a restaurant. Some kids came out of the restaurant and were telling their dad about how shitty the food was, and his dad was just like "Well, if you dont' like it, don't eat it."

I kept going, but everywhere I went just came to another junction or small rooms, funnelling off into yet more hallways. There was no open jungle around here anywhere. Getting more pissed, I started going down another hall. Some fat lady was in the way and I tried to move her with TK, but appropriately enough, her hair was the only thing that moved. I started getting more annoyed and began flying down the hall as fast as I could, phasing through people. Finally, I could see daylight up ahead, and I shot out of the hallway.

...I was in the middle of a city. ..Again.  :Bang head:  x2

I don't remember doing it, but my notes say I asked someone how the hell I was supposed to get to the Island of LucidRage (what's so funny is that I'm just now realizing how appropriate a name that is, considering what the hell I'd been going to on all these islands. Ironically, it's perfect. Lol.). The DC told me that there was a tunnel that would take me underground, under the entire city, under the ocean, and straight to the actual island, and he pointed to a set of stairs which led down into what looked like a subway terminal. Thinking to myself, I wished I had a motorcycle. The _second_ I thought about it, somebody in traffic comes by on a dirt-bike. Using TK, I pushed him off of his bike and ran over to it. Picking up, I jumped on an gunned the engine, and hopped it down the flight of stairs, into the tunnel. While speeding through the tunnel toward (allegedly) the island, I woke up.

I was about fed-up and was done trying, but damn what a crazy experience! I've always had so much trouble with WILD and a couple of those just came _so_ easily. I may have failed at trying the LucidRage thing, but I'd say that's a pretty big milestone for me. Hopefully I can do them again in the future, with just as much ease!  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/03/2007
Dream Two:
"Basic Task Attempt"*
The first thing I remember of this one is being in an execution chamber. Some guy was about to be put to death for some sort of crime, and I was one of the people in the "audience." (Is that what the call the groups of people watching this kinda thing?) Instead of sitting, I was kinda walking around the chamber. Near the opening to the chamber, I remember seeing this strange, black-shrouded figure just standing there, looking into the chamber. It looked like death, himself, but I couldn't tell because I could only see the figure from the side and the hood was pulled up over his/head.
In another small corner/room, somewhere near the chamber, a woman had followed me in. Before I even knew what was going on, she came up to me and started seducing me. It was somewhat dark in the room and there seemed to be a shadow over her face. It didn't take her long to win me over and, soon enough, we were making out pretty heavily in the small room. As things were heating up, I wanted to get a better look at her and so I planted her back up against the wall where a light was coming in through the window. When I looked up, I saw that she was probably 65 years old or so.  ::shock:: 

Instantly, I could tell by her expression that she was hurt by my surprise at how old she was, and knew that I was probably not going to let this go any further. All of a sudden, the realization came to me. I smiled at her and said, "Don't worry, we can do something about that. This is just a dream, anyway." I put both hands above her forehead, saying "Let's try to bring you back a few years," and slowly brushed my hands down the front of her face. As they moved lower, I could tell that it had worked. She now seemed between about 19 and 23 or so, with short, purple and blonde streaked hair. She smiled at me and we continued to go at it. I pulled her away from the wall and slide around behind her, embracing her with one hand up her shirt, and one down the front of her pants, kissing the side of her neck.
I heard something outside and looked at the windows that surrounded the room on three sides. There was a huge group of people out there watching us. They started banging on the windows, obviously pissed off, yelling things like "Hey!! What are you doing in there??!" and "Get away from her you alien!!" (Whatever the hell _that_ meant  ::wtf:: ) They had flashlights and kept shining them in our faces. We kept screaming at them to leave us alone, but they wouldn't leave. Finally, I got pissed off and stepped away from the girl for a second. I put up my fists in front of me and screamed "rrrrraaaaaaahhhh!!" pushing energy outward. All the glass windows shattered outward and knocked everyone outside on their asses, like I was a bomb that had just gone off. Even the girl in the room with me ducked and covered.

The sound of raining glass subsided and the crowd got back on their feet. I thought they would have left us alone, but they came back and kept yelling at us through the window. They said the cops were coming and we were going to get in trouble. I told the girl just to forget about them, because this was my dream anyway. Just as we started making out again, more flashlights appeared, attached to taser guns. Two cops had showed up and were ordering us out of the room. Finally, fed up, I said "Fine. You want me to come out there?" I left the girl in the room and flew out through the window. The cops kept telling me to get on the ground or they were going to taser me and I said something like "You guys just have no idea what you're dealing with here, do you?" I held up one hand and pointed at one cop's taser gun. Flicking my wrist, I made him point the taser at his partner and shoot him in the chest. No electricity ran through it, though. The guy pulled the prongs out of his chest and they both turned on me and fired. The prongs stuck in my chest and they felt like staples. Again, though, no electricity ran through them. What really hurt, though, was when I tried to pull them out. It was like they had reverse-hooks in them, like arrowheads, and tore at the skin when I had to yank them out. The cops kept firing them at me again, so I started to fly backward. I saw a power-line hanging over them and I mentally made on of the cops turn and fire his taser up at the power-line, trying to electrocute him. Again, there was no exchange of electricity. I didn't feel grounded in this dream, though, and it was beginning to unravel, so I decided to ditch the cops and fly away, before I woke up from trying to concentrate too hard. 

I landed in front of a house in the neighborhood and remembered the haunted house task. The house looked more homely than haunted, and there was a porch light on, which definitely ruined the affect, so I turned around and faced the other way, trying to see if I could make it transform by the time I turned back around to look at it. While I was looking the other way, some guy ran up to me and said that the cops were chasing him, too, and asked if he could hide out with me. I said yeah and turned back around to the house. It hadn't changed. I thought that maybe I could simply change the inside into a spooky house. Reaching around behind me, I visualized my patented Ghostbusters Proton Blaster and swung it around in front of me. It was very faint and unsolidified, but it was there. I opened the front door and found...a normal house. There were a bunch of kids roaming around as I went from room to room. I opened one door and a couple in bed jumped at the sight of my gun and covered themselves up with the blankets, defensively. I left them alone and walked up into the attic, hoping to find something haunting around up there. After a while in the dark, I was disappointed to have encountered nothing. I phased back down through the floor and went to go find another house. On the way out, I tried to phase through the front wall but ended up running into it, instead.  :Oops:  I tried again and, as I went through the wall, everything went black. I could feel myself waking up, so I completely relaxed and just tried to visualize the outside of the house. Soon, I was back on the porch, having more "teleported" to the front of the house, rather than gone through the wall.

I was getting really frustrated at how unstable my dream and control were, so I decided to just go flying for a while, as things weren't looking really promising on the whole "Haunted House" front. As I was flying down the street, I looked at my hands and they were wavy but, in the night, I really couldn't see much detail. I looked up at the sky, thinking about trying to fly into space, because, with all the instability, I really couldn't see this dream lasting much longer. I was just about to fly toward the moon when I heard some kid screaming hysterically "Mommy, mommy, I killed Daddy! He's Dead! He's Dead!!" I thought to myself that the kid's dad's ghost might be roaming around, so I went and landed right beside him. I said, "you killed your daddy? Where? Show me?" He said, "over there! He's dead!!" and pointed to an unlit house across the street. I immediately flew to the house and followed the sidewalk around to the front door. Sitting on the porch was an old man slouched over in a chair. From what I could see, it looked like he was missing an eye, but it was hard to tell in the dark. The guy suddenly stirred in his seat and groaned a little. He sat up and looked in my direction. Off to the side, I heard the kid, still screaming hysterically "You're supposed to be dead!! You're supposed to be dead!!!" like he was just as upset that his dad was alive, as he was when he thought he was dead. That's when I realized that, since the guy had been sitting outside, I wouldn't have completed the task anyway, because it was to go _into_ a haunted house.  :Sad:  So, still frustrated, I tried to pull out my Proton Blaster again and give the guy a good zap for getting my hopes up. It didn't really materialize, though, and the best I could do was kinda point my fingers at him and make a fake gun noise with my mouth.

He obviously didn't think it was funny, though, because the last thing I remember was him responding to that by getting out of his chair and kicking me in the nuts. 
...Mean old bastard.

The dream then faded and I sat in a void for a little bit, having felt myself waking again, and tried to relax myself back into the dream. It never happened, though, and I opened my eyes and got out of bed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/05/2007
"LD at Kellen's"*
I was at my old friend's house in Houston. Don't remember too much about this one, but I know that there was another family staying with us (besides my friend's). There were two kids in this family, and I was in charge of keeping an eye on them while their folks were out. Sometime during that period, I was walking down the hallway, toward the living room. While I was doing this, I looked at the wall and thought of wall-running (which is something that often goes through my imagination, in waking life). Instinctively, I decided to try it, as soon as I thought of it (as if my imagining it suddenly made me jump into it). I jumped sideways, onto the wall, and ran across it, down the length of the hallway. Everything moved in slow-motion, as if I was moving underwater. When I landed on the floor, on the far side, I knew I was dreaming.
I walked out into the living room just as the kids' parents came home. The mother asked where her son was, and I couldn't find him at first. We then heard noise coming from the fireplace, and I could see his legs dangling from within, as if he'd tried to crawl up the fireplace and gotten stuck. Obviously still, somewhat, attached to the dream, I quickly busted through the bricks in the fireplace and broke him out. Even though she was glad to have her son safe, the mother was freaking out about the damage that I did to her fireplace. I told her it was ok, because I was dreaming, and that I could fix it. I then pointed at the fireplace and moved my hand around a few times,  visualizing the bricks realligning himselves, and they did. The fireplace was, soon, right back to normal.

Don't really remember anything past that, at this point.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/09/2007
Dream Two:
"Neighborhood Watch"*
I was walking across the ditch behind my old neighborhood, heading out to the road. My car was there, and had obviously broken down the night before. I had walked home, then, and decided to come back out, today, to check it out. While I was checking my car, another car pulled up behind me. This really cute chick gets out and offers to give my car a jump, to see if that would fix the problem. She tried to start her car and, at first, it wouldn't start either. It took her a moment, but she got hers started and began running the power to my battery. While we waited, we were talking, and I discovered she had this _really_ defensive tone, like she didn't want me to get near her. Since we were pretty much alone in a field, off a dirt road, we ended up leaving her car running, to jump mine, and started walking around a little bit to continue our talk.

I was trying to keep things friendly, and even flirted with her a little bit, playfully nudging her with me arm, but even though she seemed nice, she winced when I got close and told me to keep my hands to myself. I stopped and asked her why she was so bitter. She said it was because guys like me usually ridicule her and tease her for "sounding white" (she was black, btw), and that she wasn't going to let me get close to her because I was probably just like all the other black guys she's met. I had to laugh at that. I told her that I can relate. I said, "Shit, I get that all the time. I grew up around a white majority. My best friend of 12 years is white. I was one of the only black guys in my platoons for 3 years of ROTC. Most of the people I chill with are white. You don't think I get flack for it, by ignorant people who just aren't exposed to that side? That's nothing new." She looked shocked for a moment, but then broke into a warm smile.

She was instantly infatuated with me, and we continued walking, a little closer than before. Suddenly, just as things were starting to go well, I looked around and got the feeling that something just wasn't right. There were no other clues, besides the fact that the situation just didn't _feel_ right, but I realized I was dreaming. I didn't say anything at first, but she started talking and ended up implying that she'd like to go out with me. Somewhat disappointed, (but not really, because I was now lucid) I told her that that wouldn't be possible. She asked why, and I told her it was because I was dreaming, and she wasn't real. Of course, she was confused at this. I tried to explain it to her, but she just wasn't grasping it. Finally, I said "Watch," and I went over to the nearest tree. I gave it a karate chop, down at the base, and the entire tree came crashing down. She stared, wide-eyed, and asked how I did that. I said "I told you. None of this is real, including you." She felt a little disconcerted, and we kept walking. We came upon an older man in a painter's uniform, standing next to my old friend's house. I nodded to him, and he just stared us down. Walking passed, I saw that there was another guy with him, walking into GV's house...and he was carrying a gun. Instantly, I knew these guys were robbing GV's house at gunpoint. I smiled a little and told the chick to hang back a little bit and I'd be right back.

I walked over to the porch and looked over the fence. From the back room window, I saw GV's family held at gunpoint, through a ripple in the blinds. One of the "painters" came out, carrying something. In the most innocent, childish voice, I said "Heeey, guys (knowing there were at least two of them). What'cha dooooiiiiin??" with the silliest, mischievous grin on my face. He said something like "How about you mind your own damn business?" as he walked passed me. I gave him a snappy comeback and implied that I knew they were robbing my friend's house. He got pissed and turned around raising his handgun in my direction. Still lucid, I just laughed in his face. I said something like "Now what do you plan to do with that? Seriously, you have no idea what's going on here. Go head, man. I'll give you a free shot," and I urged him on with a with a few flicks of my fingers. He shot me once in the chest and it felt like someone threw a small rock at me. I just kept smiling. He raised the gun again and shot me once in the throat. _That_ one kind of hurt (very little), but it was just a weird place to get shot, so I found it kind of uncomfortable, but I didn't show any change of expression. He raised the gun even higher, to my face. Just as he pulled the trigger, I reached my hand up and covered the front of the barrel. The bullet lodged in the barrel and jammed his gun. I laughed as the guy smacked the barrel with his other hand and forced the disfigured bullet out. Looking back up at me, I could tell he was scared shitless.

His partner suddenly came to the door behind me, yelling "What the Hell is going on out here?!" I turned to him and said "Your friend out here is wasting bullets! Those things cost money, ya know!" and had a good laugh. The other guy raised his gun at me, also, and I ran toward him, jumping over the small fence onto the elevated porch. While I was in mid-air, he fired a shot right into my chest, but it had no affect. I landed on the porch in front of him, and started walking forward, grinning. He fired once or twice more and I just reached out and snatched the gun out of his hand. His jaw dropped and he started shaking. he screamed out something like "A Devil!! You're a DEVIL!!" and ran passed me, toward the door. I laughed and stepped out after him, yelling "That's right! Runnn from the Devil!!" and fired a few wild shots in their direction as they scrambled off. The girl had been watching the whole thing from close-by, completely frozen with awe. I turned back inside the house and went to go free my friend's family, but the dream began to unravel as I walked through the living room. I tried to stop and focus, but it was too far gone. 

I woke up after that, but damn, I love completely owning the badguys. That's always such a great feeling.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/11/2007
Dream One: (pt 2)
"Gun Kata"*
I was upstairs in the girl's two-story apartment. Walking down the hallway, toward her stair case, I suddenly stopped and wondered how I'd gotten there. I looked around and wondered if this was a dream but (even after waking up from a long period of sleep, and going back to sleep) everything was just _so_ vivid. So solid. I looked down at my hands, and they looked just fine. I felt the banister, and it was just as solid as anything I've ever felt. I thought about jumping down the stairs, but figured that wouldn't be the best idea, until I was sure. Then, I tried something that I dont' think I've _ever_ tried before, the nose-plug RC. I plugged my nose and inhaled. To my surprise, I could breathe! I thought I'd done something wrong, and maybe didn't fully cover my nostrils, so I squeezed my nose even harder, and inhaled. It was like my hand wasn't even there. I was _definitely_ dreaming.

I went to the top stair and jumped off of it, trying to clear all the stairs at once. When I landed, everything was still so damned vivid, that it actually hurt a little bit, and I stumbled and nearly fell to the ground, but I realized that, had this been waking life, I would have seriously injured myself, so I was even more sure I was dreaming. I walked outside, and the same awesome car I had been driving in the first "half" of this dream was still in the parking lot, and there was a police car parked beside it. As I was getting in the car, the police radio sounded and I could hear dispatch say that there was some _huge_ gang bust going down, and that all units needed to respond. Being lucid, I thought this sounded like fun.

The cops hauled ass to this spot, and I was right there behind them. It was another apartment complex. (Why are there so many apartment complexes in my dreams?) I just followed them in, on foot, and we came upon a _HUGE_ firefight in a courtyard. Everybody was dressed up in suits, and it was just a few cops vs. some upscale crime syndicate like the Yakuza. Everybody had automatic weapons, and it was just a crazy amount of gunfire all over the place. Without missing a beat, I took the side of the cops (they were seriously outnumbered), and walked into the middle of the battlefield. I can't even remember what I said to the gang, but I suddenly draw _all_ of their fire on me.

(This has to have been one of the coolest things I've done, while lucid, yet.) As all of these guns started shooting at me, I started spinning around and flailing my arms in a kung-fu motion, moving left right, up down, corkscrew flipping and ducking side to side, in rapid succession. While doing this, I tried to take my mind off of the bullets, and act like they weren't even there. The illusion created was that I dodged every single bullet that was shot at me, aside from one that I felt graze my hand but cause no pain. What I'd fallen into was an exaggeratedly-acrobatic version of UltraViolet's GunKata, and it was fucking _awesome_. Even though I was trying not to think about the bullets hitting me, I could hear them whizzing around my head, while I continued to move erradically, as fast as possible. At some point, someone started using a glowing disc as a weapon. They'd throw it at me and I would flip out of the way, and it would pretty much just ricochet all over the battlefield and kill a whole bunch of people, inadvertently. One thing that motivated me to keep moving was thinking of Spider-Man and the way he moves and the last thing I remember doing is jumping off of the ground, over the glowing disc, and landing, horizontally, on a wall, standing on it as if it were the ground and looking down at the body-littered battlefield, as the cops now had the advantage, and were taking out the last few of the gang memebers.

Absolutely _incredible_ experience.
I woke up and it was daylight. I came to the PC to jot down some dream notes and decided to see if I could squeeze an extra hour or so of sleep in.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/13/2007*
Had a multivitamin before bed. 

*Dream Two:
"Advanced Task Completed!"*
This one started with me at my computer. I'd downloaded some strange "3D Software" that let you rotate the camera views on video files as if they were in 3D space. For instance, I started watching The Matrix and, during every scene, I was able to move the camera angles around, in real time, so I could watch any part of the movie from any angle. It was awesome. Anyway, my buddy Mike came over, even though it was like 11:30 at night. He just showed up and mom got out of bed and let him in. He chilled for a while and I tried to show him this new software, but I couldn't find the Matrix movie. I then started looking around for other movies, but couldn't find any of them. After a while without finding any of my movie files, Mike ended up going home.

Later, I was watching TV, and there was a documentary on about a planet. It was a really weird planet that was shaped like a squared doughnut and had stripes running around it. The camera panned out from a really close view of the terrain, to a wide shot of the entire planet, and I soon noticed that I was no longer watching the TV, but I was as actually _inside_ the program, and looking down at this planet from space. I instantly became lucid and floated there for a moment, looking at this odd planet. I figured I'd much rather be down on Earth so I figured I could fly down toward the planet and sort of "turn it into Earth" as I got closer to the ground. I flew down as fast as I could, breaking through the atmosphere and watching the ground begin to come into view. As it came closer, I saw it looking more and more like Earth. Soon I was coming down over a city scape, and the diving straight toward my house. I passed through the roof of my house and, before I knew it, I had landed in my room.

I remembered how I always had trouble flying _into_ space, and figured that, since I came down from space so easily, I might be able to get back up there. I flew up and tried to rocket into space again, but I got stuck in the ceiling of my room. (DAMNIT I hate that.) I pulled myself back down and landed on my floor again. Trying to think of something to do, I suddenly remembered the Advanced Task, and my bathroom was right across the hall. I ran out of my room and into the bathroom, noticing, on my way there, that mom was sleeping on the couch with a blanket, which she never really does. I went in the bathroom and closed the door,  looking in the mirror at my reflection which was, surprising, not deformed or disfigured. At first, I just asked it "Why do we dream?" and it just stood there and looked at me. It's lips never moved when mine did, and it just kinda looked at me, stoicly. I then remembered that I had to reach in the mirror and pull my reflection out, so I dipped my hands into the mirror, but I was feeling some resistance. It felt like the mirror was trying to solidify with my hands inside, and I couldn't get anything passed a few inches above my wrists into it. Curling my fingers around where I figured the back of my reflections head would be, I pulled back, trying to bring it out. I was only able to pull it out a little bit, to where the face was sticking out of the mirror by a few inches. I asked again, "Why do we dream?" Again, my reflection just stared at me, blankly, and blinked its eyes a few times. I got kinda frustrated and just let go, and the reflection snapped back into the mirror. I turned my head left and right and noticed that my ears were actually much smaller than they are in waking life. 

Then, I heard my mom open my room door like she was snooping around, and this broke my focus. I lost lucidity, opening the door and saying "What are you doing?" She tried to explain something to me, and we got into an argument about privacy, but I forgot the dialog and the dream ended shortly after that.


========================



*10/22/2007
Dream Three: FA
"Infestation"*

I woke up in a false awakening. I looked over beside me and saw that I still had the bubble gum packet in my hand. I was like "WTF?! I brought this out of the dream world?!"  (... ::doh::  ) I didn't even realize this to be a false awakening. I tore open the packet, thinking I would have some hashish, and found...chocolate. Nothing but little squares of chocolate. I was pretty pissed about that. I turned around to face the rest of my room and noticed that *Twoshadows* was there. She was sitting on the chair, watching TV. Again, I didn't even realize that this was weird, and we just started talking and watching the TV, as I continued to lay in the bed. Suddenly I felt this searing pain in my leg. It felt like a fire ant bite, but it was _moving_, traveling slowly around my leg. I reached down and smacked whatever it was, flicking it off of my leg. Looking down at the ground, I saw this _tiny_ little dead black ant. I said to myself "there is _no way_ that little thing caused that kind of pain. Black ants don't bite and ant bites are stationary, anyway." Just when I said this, I noticed something else on the floor, out of the corner of my eye. Before I could train my eyes onto what it was, I felt another searing pain in the palm of my hand. When I lifted my hand, there was this _weird_ little, disc-shaped bug, with legs like tree roots and with green and orange markings on its back, walking across it. Everywhere its "feet" touched was like fire touching my skin. I freaked out and brushed the thing off of me. When I looked back at the floor, I saw 2 more, then 4 more. I felt another pain on my leg and jumped out of my bed. TS was on a chair that barely touched the ground, so I figured that she'd be alright for the short time that it took me to run to the bathroom and make sure these damn things weren't all over me.

In the bathroom, I brushed myself down with a towel, and found two of them. These two were easily 4 times the size of the other ones, and they were absolutely _alien-looking_. I smashed them both and looked at my hand and leg. I had these _massive_ purple welts that were aready sticking up. I was still in some _serious_ pain. I knew I had to get TS out of the room. Just when I stepped out of the bathroom, I heard her yell something like "Something just bit the Hell out of me!!" as she stepped out in the hallway, holding her arm. I said I didn't know what the hell these things were, but they were like nothing I've ever seen before. We both ran to the other side of the house. I was about to get some sort of pesticide from under the kitchen sink, when my mom came running out of her room, too, holding her arm and saying "Ahh...something just bit me!" Immediately, I these things were all over the house. I also knew that there was something wrong about this. As is customary for when I have time to think, during a dire situation such as this, I started wondering whether or not this was a dream. I didn't care about being lucid, or anything. I just wanted the pain to stop. I made a command to pull open my waking world eyes and woke myself up.

When I woke up, my palm still stung. My leg still stung. It actually took a little while before the pain to go away, which made me wonder whether or not I was still dreaming. I did a few reality checks, though, and the mental pain subsided. That dream was messed up, though. My skin has been crawling, the whole time I've been writing this journal entry.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/01/2007*
*Dream Three:
"Hotel High-Dive"*
I was in a huge hotel with Joe, Todd, Brian and about 4 other people; both guys and girls. This hotel had a massive swimming pool with a 60 foot diving ledge where you could jump from some of the higher floors. Someone pointed out that there was some kind of huge fish swimming in the pool. I looked down and saw a dark spot, about six-feet long, moving around in the water. I didn't think too much of it and we all just jumped in, having a good time. At one point, when I got dove in, I actually saw the fish up close. It was really vicious-looking, and had these huge teeth. 
At the same time, I realized that I could breathe underwater and became lucid for a very short period of time. I swam back over to my friends and looked back up at the ledge again. I wanted to try a Full Gainer and walked back up to the ledge. Just looking down, and the fact that the dream was so vivid - even the ground was slick with water - made me lose my lucidity...and the nerve to try a gainer. I did a front flip with a half twist, instead.
Later, we all went up to the apartment, watched movies and raided the fridge.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/17/2007
"Deja Vu"*

Another dream of dying, last night. 
I was in a house with about three other guys; friends of mine, in the dream, but nobody that I can really recognize from waking life. We were hanging out, when some other young guy comes in through the front door. He has this maniacal look on his face, like some whacked-out mad scientist, and starts telling us this plan he just put into effect. He dragged a body bag into the living room, and unzipped it, the body of some teenage boy stuffed inside. The guy said hed killed the boy, to put his plan into motion, but I cant remember what the hell plan he was trying to accomplish. 

Immediately the rest of us started spazzing the fuck out, telling that guy that he was a psychotic freak and we wanted nothing to do with whatever the hell his plan was. A loud, female scream suddenly came in through the window, apparently from one of the houses next to us. The psycho looks at us and says something like that must be his mother. Shit, but in a really calm and almost businesslike way. The three of us, that already at the house when this guy showed up, suddenly scrambled. Running out of the house and shooting off in different directions, leaving the scene, immediately, just running through the neighborhood streets as fast as we could. 

When I figured Id gone far enough, I slowed down, pulled out my cell phone, and dialed 911. Just as I was beginning to say that I wanted to report a murder, I saw that I was actually walking straight up toward the house again (I dont remember ever turning around and going back toward it), and it was _swarming_ with cops cars and at least one S.W.A.T. van. Seeing that someone had already called, I told dispatch nevermind, and hung up the phone.  For some reason, I was suddenly in this house again. The cops had this crazy guy cornered, and he had a machine gun, too. I got to the section of the house where I was right in the middle of their line of sight (no one had fired yet) and somehow triggered their firing on each other. (Dont ask me how. I have no idea.) This guy was in one room, like a den, and the cops were in a bigger section of the house. There was nothing separating these rooms except a single vertical beam between two large sections of open space in the wall. When the firing started, the single guy on the opposite side of the beam from me, I tried to squeeze behind it. Not only was I too wide for the thin beam, but it was made of wood, so with the half-dozen or so automatic weapons went off, I was in the worst possible spot. I ended up getting riddled with bullets from both sides. None of the gunshots really hurt, but I could feel them going into me. I started to get that drained feeling that I usually get when dreaming of death, and I finally stumbled out of the way, falling over. I was then out of my body and panning away from it. The firefight had stopped and the cops were inspecting me. They lifted my shirt and I could see all the bullet holes that covered my chest. I forget how it happened but (according to my notes), as a disembodied spirit, I learned, as the cops did, that the whole Murder/plan thing was nothing but a movie being shot. We were just somehow thrown in the middle of it. When the cops were called, things got out of hand; the guy that was (supposedly) doing a movie had live ammunition, and it escalated from there. 

Suddenly the dream reset. I was back in the house with the rest of the guys, and the killer came through the door with the body. We heard the scream and took off again, just like wed done the first time. When I was pulling out my phone, I remembered that I had done this before. I realized I was dreaming, and what had happened the list time. Now lucid, I made my way back to the house. On the way there, I tried flying a few times, but was having trouble getting off the ground, more than a few feet. Back in the house, I walked back into the same room where the guys were having a standoff. I talked to S.W.A.T. and said something to get them to keep from firing on this other guy, then turned to face him. He was, all of a sudden, around a corner, instead of right in front of me. When I walked after him, he started shooting. I felt the bullets entering me, just like before, but continued moving forward, because I knew they couldnt kill me.

Walking right up to the guy, I grabbed his machine gun and just took it from him, throwing it away. I then held him for the cops to come in, and take him down. It wasnt until then that the guy actually started explaining that the body was a prop for a movie (there was still no evidence of cameras anywhere, now that I think about it), and that he didnt really murder anyone. He said that the only reason he even shot at me was that he was freaking out because he was scared that the cops were going to kill him, and just reacted when I started coming toward him. Thats as far as I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/19/2007**
Dream One:
"Shark Pier"*
I was out on a pier with Todd and Brian, at night. While walking along it, I looked out in the water and saw that it was teeming with sharks. They were, literally, all over the place. I can't remember how (I think a section of the pier was rotted away or something), but I ended up falling in the water.  As soon as I was in, I could feel the sharks circling around me. Suddenly, I propelled myself upward, flying out of the water and landing on the pier again. Both Todd and Brian both looked at me like "How the hell did you do that?" It was then that I realized I was dreaming.

Immediately I just started playing around, moving things with my mind. I aimed my finger at a few barrels along the pier and made a noise like a gun, with my mouth. The barrels rocketed into the air, telekinetically, disappearing into the night sky for a moment and then slamming back down onto the pier, like twenty seconds later.

I stopped for a bit and looked at my hands, to try to bring about a little more clarity, but I was having a hard time focusing my eyes on them. I heard Brian saying some smart-assed comment. Laughing, I turned around and pointed my finger at him. Picking him up with my mind, and swung him off the edge of the pier and dropped him into the water. Even though he was a DC, all I wanted to do was freak him out. So, when he started panicking, I lifted him out again and floated him back on the pier. That's all I remember of that one, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/23/2007
Dream One:
Tomb-Raiding, Kratos-Style*

I picked up some more B-6 and some 5mg melatonin, yesterday (I had only tried the 3mg tabs, before), and had the longest, most action-packed dream (and subsequent lucidity), that I think Ive had in a long while.  ::cooler::  
[Edit: I could tell just by my notes that this entry is going to be long as hell. Sorry, to those that actually take the time to read it.  :tongue2:   It was an absolutely badass dream, though! ]

This dream was all over the place, and just shifted from one scenario to another. At first, Todd, some really hot chick and I were all driving down the street in a convertible. This girl was acting like the typical, movie seductress and was trying to get us both hott, while I was driving. She was sitting between us and had each hand on our crotches. It was all good at first, until she started _squeezing_ my nutz (and damnit it _hurt_). I looked at her like WTF?! and she just gave me this psychotic, sadistic smile.

Needless to say, this killed the mood. Some time around here, I remember being back at Todds apartment after having dropped this girl of somewhere. We were sitting around with another friend of ours and playing DBZ Budokai on a 3D holographic projector, which was awesome. When we got hungry, he said that all he had was some really old pizza. We decided to check out, but when we tasted it, it tasted synthetic, like it was _REALLY_ old. We trashed the rest of it.

Again, the dream skipped ahead. T said he had an opening at his job, which he just referred to as The Firm, and wanted to see if I wanted to check it out. We had been smoking at his apartment, and he just kind of sprung this one me, so when I went in to work with him, I was stoned. He walked in and got right to work and, this being my first time there, and being stoned, I had absolutely no idea what the hell I was doing and was really nervous. At first glance, this place was just an ordinary office. I cant even remember what they seemed to do there, but it was nothing spectacular. Sometime while I was there, being the stoned clutz that I was, I got my hand too close to a paper shredder, and grabbed one of the leather gloves that I was wearing, pulling it through and shredding it into thin strips.  :Sad: 

Now is when things got crazy. We got word that there was an emergency going on, in another part of the large office building in which The Firm was a single suite. Before I realized what the hell was happening, the employees of The Firm sprang into action. It turns out that the mundane jobs we were doing was a cover for some sort of counter-terrorism type group, that I had no idea about. The story was that some old woman was going through the complex just gunning people down, and we had to stop her. We were told that she wanted media exposure and so we were given fake video cameras with pistols inside them and told to take this woman out. We split up and roamed around the halls of this huge building, that looked more like a multi-story shopping mall. The woman was going through just capping people at random (she couldnt have been a day under 80 years old, but she was carrying two pistols and obviously knew how to use them). Before engaging her, we were told that, according to her, there were bombs planted in the building that would be detonated if anyone tried to take her out (I cant even remember what her cause was).

When we finally saw her, she seemed very receptive of us, spotting the cameras. She gave us a few waves and smiles and whatnot, and just kept on moving. Unsure of how to react, we followed her, camera/guns locked on her position. Around this time, security guards started coming in to the building. They had no idea how delicately we had to handle this situation, and they were about to stream in, guns blazing. I got in front of big, redneck looking guard that was carrying a shotgun, and tried to get him to stop. He shouldered his way passed me, about to confront the woman, and I gave him a shove, almost pushing him down the stairs. He suddenly turned on me and aimed his shotgun. I heard a loud BANG and actually thought I had been shot. But, when the guard fell, it turns out that one of the members of The Firm was standing behind him, and had shot him with the camera/gun to protect me. Now, (as if it was at all possible to make this long story short  :tongue2: ), sooner or later, they ended up catching this woman, alive, and taking her into custody. I think she actually turned herself in, but I cant remember. We (the Firm) were sent around the building to look for the explosives. I found myself on the roof of what was now a skyscraper, and it had turned to night. While looking for these explosives (ironically enough, _after_ all of that shit had just happened), I _finally_ began to notice that this couldnt really be happening. I finally realized I was dreaming.

I was amazed at how vivid everything was, and how grounded I felt in the dream, already, and knew that this was due to the melatonin/B6 combination Id taken before bed. From where I was standing, and took a huge leap, flying over edge of the roof and sailing all the way down to the ground. When I hit the ground, I created a huge shockwave that rolled across the empty landscape. Turning around to see the building I had just jumped from, I noticed it was gone. In its place, there was a huge mountain (that seemed to be miles away). This entire mountain was carved into a massive face with the mouth wide-open. The mouth, itself, was glowing, and it looked like the Cave of Wonders from Aladdin, except it was a human face, and not an animal face. I took to the air and flew toward the cave. I could see a few figures standing in the mouth of the cave, and landed near them. As soon as I landed, I was attacked by these strange creatures that seemed to be straight out of a video game  mythological-type beasts that you would see in games like _God of War_. They each had their own special types of attacks, including some type of bird that swooped in with its talons, and a Centaur that shot arrows. I had them completely outclassed, though, and made short work of these outer guardians.

The throat of the cave had two massive doors. They were gray, but I cant remember if they were made out of metal or stone. In either case, feeling more and more like Kratos, from God of War, as I went through this scenario, I drove my hands in between the doors and pulled them apart. I walked into a huge chamber (that I wont even spend too much time describing, for fear of turning this into a full-length novel). This chamber was _crawling_ with baddies, though. They all began to converge on me, and the fighting started again. Taking a few moves from video games, I was fighting hand to hand/claw/teeth/etc, at first, but then started using magic. I stole one of Kratoss moves, raising my fist and then slinging it down at the ground, slamming it into the earth and making a huge shockwave that went across large sections of the room, taking out many of the enemies. When I cleared this front chamber, I went to the back and found a hallway leading to another, even _bigger_ chamber. As soon as I came in, the same thing happened  tougher, more numerous enemies started attacking me. I was a whirlwind, though. I was just moving from enemy to enemy, beating them into the ground. Arrows would fly from dozens of yards away and, while in the middle of battling one opening, and I would reach up and pluck the arrows right out of the sky with my hand, throw them away, and keep on fighting. I was using everything from the quake-fist, to telekinesis, anything I could think of, and I was having a fuckin _great_ time.  :Boxing: 

Having cleared another chamber, I walked through it to find a hall leading to yet _another_ even _larger_ chamber, with even more enemies (typical video-game progression). What made this chamber really strange was that, in a far corner, some of the creatures were seen tending to a massive _arm_ of an even larger creature. This arm was, easily, the size of a commercial airliner. It was sticking out of a wall, (obviously connected to something _big_) and was strapped down as if in a hospital bed. The long-nailed hand was moving up and down as the smaller creatures did whatever they were doing to it. When I was spotted and they all came toward me, the first thing I did was let out a massive stream of electricity, out of my hands; a wide net that covered almost the whole chamber and shocked the hell out of most of them. After fighting for a while, I figured that there were just so many baddies in this room that I could be in here forever. So, I created a scenario in my head where I could have some help. I rushed over to a wall that had stone drawers in it, like tombs. I slung open three of them, immediately fabricating the story that my long-lost brothers were buried in these tombs. Suddenly, they were there. They all crawled out of the tombs and fought with me. We completely destroyed everything in the room that moved, however I dont remember anything about what happened with the huge arm.

There was a short sequence after this where my brothers and I were in a small chamber talking. I dont remember what we were saying, but I remember feeling the dream slipping away, and looking at my hands to keep it stabilized. I was unable to do this for very long, and the dream faded.

I woke up for a moment. I had really planned to go to my computer and write down my notes from the lucid, but I was still too damned tired to bother getting out of bed (the melatonin). Before I could even realize how much of a chance, of losing memory of the lucid, I was taking, I fell back asleep.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

<st1:date year="2007" day="3" month="12">*12/03/2007**</st1:date>
"Wheelchair"*

<st1:date year="2007" day="3" month="12"></st1:date><o:p></o:p>
Had a dream about my old boss, Sheila, and a few of her friends coming back to work. In the dream, they had left the job for some reason, but then come back after a day or so. When I talked to her, she said she had a dream, the previous night, that she came back to work, and everybody was really happy that she came back, and it made her nostalgic, so she decided not to leave. Since we were on the subject of dreams, I started talking about lucidity with her, explaining what it was. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Later, I was in an office chair that, somehow, rolled around by itself, like one of those motorized wheelchairs, but I could move it with my mind instead of with mechanics. I was just riding all over the place, on that thing. I took it outside and was riding through an apartment complex. Sheila was still around, and I think one of the apartments were hers. There was a brief moment where I became lucid, but I was having so much fun on the chair that I just decided to keep riding around on it. I lost lucidity some time later. <o:p></o:p>

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/12/2007**
"Desert Stormed"*

This one was pretty intense. (and Long) I love dreams like this because, while I could never really imagine how I would _really_ react, in these types of situations, my dream-self seems to react purely on instinct, and with the kind of bravery that amazes even me. It probably happens because Im constantly _trying_ to imagine what Id do in a dramatic situation. My mind automatically begins calculating the best way to get out of something, or defend against something, but its the kind of thing that Ive never really had to experience, except in dreams. So, while Im dreaming, I think my contemplation of what I _should_ do, turns into automatic action, and I experience doing it. I dunno; anyway

I had some B6 before bed, and this dream was extremely vivid. It started back at my ex-girlfriends dads house, when we used to stay there, back when I was younger. We were still going out, in the dream, and I was using her shower. I came out, not wearing anything and went over to the bed and sat down. We started talking about something  cant remember what it was, and for a minute there it seemed like we were about to have sex, but then I heard her dad talking to someone in the living room. The room door was open, and I could see that she was talking to a friend of mine, back then, who is now her husband. It seems that time had lapsed and, now, I was in the period where they were actually together, and he lived there with her, instead of me. Before he saw me, I covered the bottom half of my body beneath the covers. When he came into the room, my ex told him that I was just in the neighborhood and needed a place to take a nap, so she let me crash there. He started sparking conversation like nothing was wrong, so I just went with it. Sometime during his talking, I realized that I now had pants on, under the blankets. They were unbuttonedbut at least I wasnt naked.

The dream skipped ahead and, for some reason, I was still hanging out with then, along with their (now) daughter, who was a few years older, in the dream, than she is in real life. We went to some place in the desert, on some sort of compound, where a lot of other people were just sitting around, chillin, waiting for some sort of show or something to start. While we were waiting, my exs husband asked me if I wanted to smoke, so I said sure, and offered to roll the blunt. The paper was all stale and kept cracking, and I was never able to actually roll it.

Suddenly, a huge group of dirt bikes and ATVs pulled up into this compound, ridden by a group of psychotic S.O.B.s that looked like they just came out of _Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome_ or something. They stormed into the area with guns, rounding everyone up. I cant even remember what they were going to do with all of us, but they pretty much made it clear that we were all going to die. They herded us all into one area, and were standing around plotting something. While they were talking, I spotted that one of their ATVs was unmanned. Without even thinking twice, I ran over to it, jumped on, and tried to take off. While I was backing out, it started moving really slow, like I was riding a kids PowerWheels four-wheeler. It just didnt do anything. Sowhile they gave me a WTF are you doing? look, I just inched off of the ATV, like I wasnt doing anything. Lol.

They drew their attention away from me. I saw that the guy nearest to me wasnt paying much attention. In one swift move, I grabbed his arm, stripping the gun from him, and cracked him in the jaw with my other arm, knocking him off the bike. I knew that my only chance was to get off of this compound and try to alert whatever authorities I could get to. Theyd already made it clear that they were going to kill everyone here, so I didnt think twice about trying to leave, knowing that my main objective would be to be able to tell the cops about these men and what was going on. I kicked-started the bike and spun it around, taking off in the opposite direction from the ground, and heading toward the compound gates. A bunch of guys began tailing me, on their bikes, one of them shooting after me with a handgun. I was grazed once, in the arm, which didnt really hurt. He was closing in behind me, and I knew I couldnt dodge his bullets forever, so I slammed on the brakes, causing him to lose control to avoid crashing into me. He fell off of his bike and I threw mine down, running over and picking up his handgun. I then jumped back on my bike, and had to kick it a few times before it started, as more of these guys were closing in.

The bike started again, and I took off. (Looking back, I was amazed at how realistic it felt, riding this dirt bike; trouble kick-starting it, frantically pushing up through the gears, etc.). There was another guy on a dirt bike coming straight for me, and he had a shotgun. He aimed it toward me, and I knew I wouldnt get a shot off in time. Without even thinking, I pulled up the front tire, catwalking the bike and blocking the buckshot with the bottom of it. When I landed, I shot at the guy and knocked him off of his bike, stopping just long enough to pick up his shotgun, without stalling my bike. I kept on going, weaving away from more gunfire as I passed through the front gate, ready to make my escape.

Finally, I realized how insane this all was. I realized I was dreaming. I was instantly overcome with the most mischievous thirst for revenge, a sinister grin creeping over my face. Without even slowing the bike down, I just hopped off of the pegs and threw the bike forward, landing on my feet and letting the bike careen out in front of me. I turned around and, as the men drove up on their bikes, I just submitted. They started walking me back toward the camp, and I just grinned the entire way. I started mumbling things like oooohyou guys just dont knowyou just _dont_ understand the realization Ive just hadthe things that are going to happen to you. The only thing I had on my mind was revenge, and getting back to the middle of as many of this little militia, before I could exact it. The guy heard me mumbling and said what are you praying for, man? Aint nobody gonna save you. I said, no no..Im not praying. If I was praying, Id be asking God for help or something like that. Im talking about what _Im_ going to do to you. He said something like Oh pleasewhat can you do? and he held his gun up toward me. I just laughed and held up two fingers, flicking them one way, telekinetically stripping the gun out of his hand, and making it fly off to one side, completely shocking the hell out of him. One of his men ran around in front of me, aiming his shotgun up at me. I held up one hand just as he fired, feeling the slug (or buckshot. Dunno) slam into my hand. Then, again, I pointed two fingers at the gun and flicked them off to the side, striping it out of his hand and slinging it off to one side.

Everybody started freaking out. Just to show off a little more, I looked at the front gate and took a flying leap, grabbing the top of it and pulling myself over and landing on the other side. None of them knew what to do. They just stared at me and started stammering about this power that I had. Finally, I said something like Yupand you guys havent seen the best part yet I began levitating and, holding off on waiting to get back to the main group, I was about to completely open up a can of lucid-power whoopass on these guys. Butas I was levitating and getting ready to own them all, I woke up.

I spent a few minutes trying to fall back into the dream again, but it was a lost cause.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/19/2007*
*"With Patience"*
I was chillin with Todd, walking the streets of Lake Mary at night. When we got around this apartment complex that was close to my old house, an S.U.V. pulled up beside us. Inside the SUV were three guys and two girls. After a moment, I could see that one of the girls was *PatienceMarie.* I said Pati?? What the hell are You doing here?! and she said Were here to gouge out your eyes, and smiled, sarcastically. For a second, I was just kinda like  ::shock:: , but I realized she was just joking and said Ohok, cool, and started laughing. She asked if we wanted to come and hang out, at her friends apartment. I knew I wouldnt be able to stay long, because I had something important to do (dont remember what it was, though). When we agreed, Todd quickly jumped into the seat beside her. I didnt say anything, even though Id kind of wanted to sit beside her, but it didnt bother me much, so I went around to the back and sat with the other girl. 

While we were at the apartment, watching movies, Todd was basically all over Patience - so much so that I didnt even really get a chance to talk to her, but she was obviously eating it up. I was sitting with the other girl but I would rather have spent my time talking to Pati, since this was the first time Id gotten to meet her, but I didnt want to seem like a dick and ruin whatever fun they were having. Time passed and the two of them ended up going upstairs. The girl that I was sitting with started suggesting that she wanted to fool around. I was only partially interested, at first, until she stripped down. Heh. So we started to mess around a bit, and Id lost track of the time. When I realized what time it was, I said that we had to go. I called out to Todd and Pati, and they both came out; Todd putting on his pants and Patience adjusting her clothes. They were both _really_ upset that they didnt get very far, and basically bitched at me about it, the whole way back, but I knew I had to get back and they would have probably been in there forever.

When we got back to the apartment where theyd picked us up, Patience was still pissed. She threw a bit of a tantrum and we got into a huge fight. She kept trying to walk away mad, and I was trying to reason with her, but then these three wannabe-thugs that she was riding with stepped in between us, drawing guns on me as if I was some kind of threat to her. Pati walked off, and I dont know where Todd disappeared to, so it was now just me and these three guys, that were still holding me at gunpoint. They started cracking jokes about me (as tough-guys with guns do), and I began to get nervous as to where this was going to lead. Suddenly, that nervousness made me recognize that this had to be a dream, and I became lucid. Just to be sure, without saying a word, I simply levitate off of the ground, about three feet. All three guys looked at me in shock as I grinned back at them. I rushed them, quickly grabbing them by the arm, one by one, and slinging them through the wall of the nearest apartment. Before following, I stopped and looked at my hands, stabilizing the dream and trying to eliminate any chance of my waking up before I got to have some fun. I then flew in through the wall, chasing these guys down and throwing them through wall after wall, watching them try to run and scream in terror as I stalked them through the buildings and slung them around like ragdolls. Needless to say, I was having a ball.

The dream transitioned and I was still lucid. I found myself standing on a platform, with a bunch of people standing around me. A little Asian man that I recognized as Pat Morita; Mister Miyagi or Victor Wong; Egg Shen from Big Trouble in Little China told me that I this was a tournament of some sort. I was about to fight a major badass, but I was still lucid, and I was amped and ready to go. I looked at my hands, one more time, to ground myself in the dream, and everything came even more into focus.

This guy came out and, as far as looks go, he was pretty intimidating. He was wearing baggy white pants, no shirt with a slim but insanely muscular torso, and long black hair that strong down over his eyes, and hung down to nearly his waist. The fight started and it was _amazing_. (I remember reading horsebuckets thread about Superhuman DCs, yesterday and, besides the old blind Asian guy that beat me a year ago, this guy was the hardest DC I think Id ever fought, while lucid). We were just going fucking nuts on each other, doing all kinds of flips around the platform, one-handed handsprings over each others attacks, trading punches and kicks, dodging at superhuman speed. It was crazy. At one point, I stopped on the opposite side of the platform and looked at my hands again. I didnt want to lose the dream. My hands were still balled into fists, and I could see the blood (dunno if it was mine or his), pooling up in the crevices of my skin. The visuals became more solid, and the fight went on. There was one of those training dummy things that people practice Wing Chun on, that look like thisand the fight ended when I punched the guy in the chest so hard that he flew backward, into one of the pegs, and it impaled him from behind, pushing his intestines out of his stomach. Yeah, it was pretty freakin disgusting.

I had won, and a few moments passed. In this down time, Id lost my lucidity. Suddenly most of the lights around us blew out. There was a huge commotion in the crowd, and it was obvious that something sinister was going on. This guy, that Id just killed, had come back as a demon, or spirit, or whatever you want to call it. Even with a little bit of light left, I could only see him as a shadow, like the light never touched him. He started throwing these flaming darts of some kind at me, occasionally stabbing me with them as I tried to scramble away from this vengeful specter. He flew at me from behind and grabbed me by my head, pulling it back. With his other hand, he reaches his fingers down to my eye socket, and tried to dig in. I happened to wake up just as he was attempting to pry my eyeballs out of my face.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/02/2007
"The Schoolyard"*

I showed up to school high (yes school high not high school), and I was sitting in the back, trying to keep a low profile. I didnt actually want to be high, and I could tell I probably looked it. I went to the closet in the back of the class (which was actually my old room closet in what is not Cierras room) and started rummaging around for something to speed me up, like an energy pill. I found one of those brain stimulants that are supposed to make your mind more sharp or whatever, and popped one of those in, then went back to my seat and tried to stay under the radar. We all had computers at our desks, and someone sent me a message that showed a video surveillance feed that was watching my desk from behind. The obviously didnt want me to know who it was, though. After class, I stayed behind, looking for the camera. When I found it, I followed the wiring all the way around to an empty desk. I didnt know who was sitting there, during class, so I decided to snoop around on the computer they were using, checking the Net history. I found a forum called Jackson Forums and, seeing this, I remembered exactly who was sitting in the seat  DV Member *Universal Mind*. He was trying to show me he had some sort of proof of my deviant behavior, and was going to hold it over my head for blackmail of some sort.

Going through the hallways, I grabbed a tape recorder out of my locker, just in case I saw him again. I ended up going to the restroom, and he walked in not long behind me. We were the only ones in there and, while I was in the stall, he started talking; spouting off about how he had dirt on me and unless I did something, like drop out of class or something like that, hed give it to our teacher. He didnt know that I was recording his confession, the whole time he was talking. I put the recorder away and figured Id just wait for the right time, to exact my revenge. Later, there was a _massive_ buffet in the cafeteria. I dont remember much about this part, but I grabbed so much food that I literally had shit falling off my plate. Lol.

The dream skipped ahead, and I was in a college dorm. Todd was there. We kept playing pranks on each other, all night, and were having a ball at it. Finally, out of nowhere, while playing our jokes on each other, I realized I was dreaming. Just to prove to myself that I was, I focused on Todd and levitated him with my mind, and had a good laugh about it. Then, continuing the game, he stole my camera. (It wasnt even a camera that I actually have.) I forgot how he did it, but it revealed that he had powers too, just like I did in my dream. Instead of actually going to look for it, though, I set the intention that it would be sitting right behind me and, when I turned around, there it was. 

Another fast forward - and we were all in the auditorium, watching some kind of show, though I dont remember anything about it. We got word that someone was going on, outside, so a very large group of us went out there. The gate surrounding the _huge_ college-thing was huge and heavy, with 3 large slabs of metal as the gate. Since I was still lucid, I grabbed the slabs, telekinetically, and moved them off to the side. We continued through, to the courtyard. There was another group of people out there, lead by some villain. They all had powers and, by now, Id learned that only some people in my group had them. I was obviously the only person that had no idea what was going on, because they started shouting at each other like they were rival gangs. Thing heated up and, before I knew it, all of my friends and the other group were running toward each other. A massive brawl was about to start, and I was pretty sure that my side, as a whole, were at a disadvantage. I ran to the front, right corner of my group and turned, looking at the space between the two converging masses. Focusing, I imagined a wall of telekinetic energy sliding out between the two factions. I could tell that things were going to get bad, and I wanted to do what I could to stop it before it got out of hand. Everyone stopped, suddenly, the invisible wall having taken effect. The main villain swooped down and began to attack me, and so I had to drop the wall to fight him. I dont remember much of the fight, though.

Sometime during it, I had lost my lucidity. People were retreating back into the college-ish building, which had that old-time architecture (kinda like this), and I began to follow. When I got back inside, I was split from my group, and I asked the lady at the front desk where theyd gone. She pointed me in one direction and I started going down this maze of hallways that began to twist and distort, surreally. I looked into one room, from the hall, and could see a burning fireplace with human heads, on skewers, roasting inside of itwhich was weird. Continuing on, I came to a door that was too small to get into. Then, it opened from the other side, and I could see that it was a panel that was down under someones seat, in the auditorium, and I couldnt continue that way. I turned and found another room, which was dark. For no reason at all, I realized I was dreaming again. I tried to flip the light switch with my mind. It inched slowly and reluctantly over, and flipped to the opposite position, but no lights came on. I then tried to blink my eyes and make the lights just be on when I opened them, but I ended up opening my real eyes, and waking up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

This dream was just....I don't even know what to call it...haha...

*01/14/2008<o:p></o:p>**
<o:p> </o:p>
Dream Two:
"Nancy and the Mad Veterinarian"*

<o:p></o:p>
I was dog-sitting my best friend’s dog, Nancy, at his house. I was sitting out in the back yard with her, watching her run around, when she was suddenly struck by lightning, out of nowhere. I ran over to her, immediately thinking she was dead, as she lay there in the grass, smoke trailing up off of her body. When I got to her, I could see that all of the hair had been singed off of her body, and her skin had turned a dark blue. She was, however, still breathing, but she was very weak and could hardly open her eyes. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I scooped her up and carried her down the street to the nearest vet (and she ain't no skinny lil' terrier), coming to a building that I’ve never been to, before. It was really dark and ominous, but still, I knew that I had to get her some attention or she was going to die. Once inside, a nurse led me to a room where I put Nancy down on a gurney, and she began giving her a preliminary checkup. She asked me what &#37; chance I though Nancy had of living (and I still don’t know why she was asking Me), and I told her that I was thinking something like 20%. She told me that I wasn’t far off, but that there was one sure-fire way to save her. She said that I would have to have an operation to cut off my balls, and that the (mad) doctor would use them in a concoction that would save Nancy’s life.  ::wtf::  By this time, my best friend and some of our other friends and family had shown up, and were there when she broke this news to me (though I still don’t understand why, since my friend was here, I had to be the one to do it, and not him. Lol.) I looked at this chick like she was crazy. Even though I had absolutely No intentions of going through with it, I indulged her a bit and told her to go and get the doctor, so that I could talk to him. In the back of my mind, I was prepared to get in a fight, because something was obviously not right about this. She said ok and passed out these little flavored balloons that she told us to chew on while we waited. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
A few minutes passed, and a weird-lookin dude in a white coat came in. He was really warm and engaging, and began explaining the specifics of what he was proposing, as he sat across from us. While he was talking, I began to get tired. At first, I thought I was just drowsy, but I could soon tell that it was more than that. I looked around the room and saw that everyone else was nodding off as well. We had been drugged, and were being sedated. Knowing that the drugs were kicking in, the “doctor” nonchalantly began telling us what was really going on. He just worked it into his spiel about the operation, as if he’d planned on telling us, all along. Apparently, this guy was hundreds of years old, but he looked to be in his early forties. He said that the secret to his youth was a concoction that was made with, among other things, the liquefied remnants of the testes, which he must take every so often. He said that I had fallen into a trap, and that my balls were going to be liquefied and mixed into the concoction that would be for his wife, to keep her eternally young and beautiful. (Everybody, say it with me…”WTF?!”)<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I began to freak out, mentally, since I could not do anything, physically, as my body was becoming more and more paralyzed. I knew I had to do something, though, or I was going to have a really bad day. Finally, I began to become aware of my actual state. My panic brought me to recognize the familiar sensation that this wasn’t the waking world. I knew I was dreaming. I smiled a weak smile at the doctor and told him that this wasn’t going to work. He asked me “Oh, and why not?” and I said “because this is a nightmare…and nightmares don't usually work on me, because I’m a lucid dreamer, so go fuck yourself.” I focused my mind on the drowsy state I was feeling, pushing the drug out and clearing the cobwebs. I stood up, looked around at the others and said “All of you, get the fuck up. Got better things to do.” They instantly woke up and followed me out of the room. Obviously I was feeling generous, because I didn’t feel the urge to kick the shit out of him. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/25/2008**
"Serial Killer Fragment"*
Completely lost a lucid dream.  :Sad:  The only thing I remember is that there was a serial killer on the loose. He broke into my house and we had a bit of a showdown, but he couldnt do anything to me because I was lucid and using TK against him. Unfortunately, thats all I remember.


==================================================  ==


*02/02/2008
"Against the Window"*

I was in a grocery store with Jesse, Bruce, my ex and a few other friends of ours. My memory of going through the store is really blurry, but I remember somebody stopping me and saying "...Greg?" when I walked by the bathroom. It was Mark, another member of our old crew, that I haven't seen in like 6 years. We all walked around the store talking to each other, because most of us actually live in different cities, now, and we haven't been together as a group in over a decade. I remember congratulation Jesse because he is getting married this May.

Later, we were walking the streets (I think I had a bike, actually, but I'm not sure). I ended up meeting this gorgeous girl with red hair, and she decided to tag along with us. Sooner or later, I'd broken away from the group, and her and I were back at her apartment. For a while, we were just laying around with each other, talking, and it was easy to see that mutual feelings were beginning to come on, _really_ strongly.  It wasn't long before we were in her room, stripping each other down. We started off really slow, kissing all over each other (emphasis on "_all_ over"  :Hi baby: ) and by the time we actually got to having sex, we were both so heated that it was some of the best dream sex that I've _ever_ had. _Fuckin Phenomenal_ (no pun intended. haha.)

Where her bed was positioned, her window was right where the headboard would be if she had one, and the more I did her, the further I drove her up toward the window, until she was practically pressed up against it. Suddenly...she fell through it! And when I say fell through it, I mean, as if it was a hologram, she just phased through it, blinds and all - and we were on like the 5th floor of her apartment building so, without looking out the window, I knew that she'd fallen down to the street. A few moments passed, and she was suddenly back in the room. We'd continued going at it, like nothing happened. Then, the room door opened, and there was a young boy, about 5, standing in the doorway. Surprised, I was like "...who's that?" She said "Oh, that's just my son." Then, another boy, slightly older, walked up beside him. "And that's my other son," she said. Then, _another_ boy walked up beside them, a little older than the first two. "And that's my _other_ son." 

I was like  ::shock:: 

We were covered by the sheets, and the boys came in the room, obviously wanting to play. I was _really_ disconcerted by the fact that she had so many kids, and was obviously younger than I was, because I was thinking about trying to form some kind of relationship with this girl, and this was definitely a surprise. In my head, I was think "no way...this can't be happening...this isn't right..." and I remembered what happened about her having fallen out the window. I knew this had to be a dream. As the boys streamed into the room, one of them had a little toy gun that he was aiming at me and pretending to shoot. I held up one finger, pointing at the gun, and flicked it to the side. The gun suddenly flew out of his hand and smacked into the wall on the other side of the room, confirming that I was dreaming. 

I woke up shortly after that, really disappointed about the chick having not been real, regardless of her 3 kids, because she was amazing. 

...Oh well.  :tongue2: 


===========================================


*02/07/2008
Dream One:
"Demon Boy / Basic Task Completed" - (w/ Dream Incubation)*

(It had been a while since I'd tried dream incubation, so I decided to try to incubate the first thing that came to mind, which was a sex dream.)
The first thing I remember was walking through a neighborhood, at night. I came to a cul-de-sac, and ran into this really cute, thick-bodied sista with her hair pulled back in a pony-tail, and we started talking, outside of her house. She invited me in, and it was pretty much downhill, from there. We went at it for a while, in her room. It was good, but nothing really remarkable, really.

Shortly after that, I found myself walking through her house. I can't remember if she was asleep, or just wasn't around, but I was alone for a while. That is until I felt the presence of someone following me around. When I turned around to try to get a glimpse of this person, a hand reached out and grabbed me by the wrist. It _burned_ on my skin like a hot iron (but the pain was dilluted). The arm was covered in blood, and attached to a young boy with a wicked grin on his face. He started attacking me, clawing at me with these really sharp fingers (his actual fingers, not finger nails). He began to disappear and reappear, kind of like teleporting, and though I can't remember him actually saying it, he made it clear that he was a demon, and continued assaulting me. Just when he was really beginning to wear me down, I realized that this was all a dream.

I grabbed a hold of him and we began to grapple a little bit, then I slung him back over my shoulder, making him crash through the wall behind me. The sky had turned to day, and sunlight poured in through the hole. I flew out of the house and landed in the front yard, just as the demon was picking himself up. I brought my arms down at my sides and tried to create an energy blast, but I couldn't get it to work, no matter how hard I visualized. Instead, reached one hand out and picked up a large section of the lawn soil with telekinesis and slung it at him, smashing him over the head with it, to stun him. Then, seeing that my TK was still affective, I pushed a hand out toward him, using a "force" type of push and making him fly across the lawn and crash into the outside of the house.

I don't remember if we continued fighting or not, but the next thing I remember is flying around, looking for something else to do (and someone else to have sex with, actually  :tongue2: ). I looked at my hands to try to keep the dream stablized, and was surprised at how normal they looked. There were a few scratches on them, after having just gotten into the fight, but they looked normal, otherwise. Since there really weren't any people around the neighborhood, I practiced my flight control, and was having a little trouble controlling my speed. I couldn't really accelerate like I wanted to.

It was then that I thought about the task of the month. The first DC I came across was a man that was standing outside his house, watering his plants. I landed in his driveway and said "Hey, tell me something about myself that I don't know." He looked at me and replied "You're a dream character" with this really goofy grin on his face. I didn't really feel like getting into a debate with him, so I just kinda rolled my eyes at him and flew off to find something else to do. I figured that was good enough, since I at least asked and got an answer.

Don't really remember anything after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/08/2008
"Fergie-Ferg"*

(Had some B6 before bed and a _really_ vivid dream.)
I was at some sort of parent/teacher event at a children’s school. I don’t remember whether or not Cierra was there, though. We were all watching the kids get up and do these presentations for the crowds, and I just remember being unbelievably bored. We had to sit on the tile floor while watching the show, and I kept making goofy faces at the kids around me, and making them laugh, when we were all supposed to be watching the show. While I was sitting down, Indian-style, I suddenly began sliding on the floor, like it was made of ice. No matter what I tried, I couldn’t stop myself, and the kids around me just started cracking up laughing, because they thought I was doing it on purpose. Soon after, they started doing it too, as if imitating me. 

Later, the show was over, and all the parents and teachers were hanging around, mingling with each other. I’d begun to suspect I was dreaming, because of what had happened with the floor, moments earlier. However, I’d taken the B6, and everything was just so vivid that I couldn’t tell. I tried the finger-through-palm reality check like 6 times, while I was walking down the hall, and I just couldn’t push my finger through. Even so, I was _beyond_ suspicious that I might be dreaming. (I didn’t even think of the breathe-through-nose RC) When the RC continuously failed, I tried one more thing while walking down the hall, I looked up at a post-it note on the wall, and tried to rip it down with telekinesis. It snapped down off of the board, as if I pulled it off with my fingers, and I now knew I was dreaming. I didn’t really have anything planned for my lucidity so, since I was surrounded by MILFs, I decided to pick one out of the crowd. Heh.

I walked into another room, and two chicks were lying on the floor, as if this was some type of slumber party. One of them was Fergie from the _Black Eyed Peas_. I sat down on the floor and we started chit-chatting. Shortly after, I reached behind my back and manifested a guitar. She started singing, I started playing, and we sounded great together. Between songs, I was tuning my guitar. Her friend spoke up and said something like “you guys sound awesome,” and Fergie looked over and said “…I didn’t even realize you were here!” We laughed and I started re-tuning my guitar again (which had a weird tuning mechanism on the neck, that isn’t on real guitars) while Fergie slipped over to her friend, and they started whispering to each other. Fergie was saying something about other guys that she had designs on, and her friend was saying stuff like “Yeah yeah, well you need to forget about all of that, because this guy is amazing!” talking about me. I couldn’t help but grin at that, as I sat and tuned my guitar.

After that, we started hanging out a lot more, during the gathering, and it was cool just having Fergie to hang out with.Somewhere around here, my lucidity faded, and we were all outside. There was a party going on, outside of the school, and all of the parents were allowed to drink. There was almost a fight between our group and a bunch of “thugs” a few yards away, but this really witty guy in our group made them all look ridiculous. Then, Fergie started drinking…A LOT. I mean this girl was just _destroying_ the beer. She couldn’t even stand up straight and kept pounding booze like there was no tomorrow. Shortly after that, she staggered over to a trash can and projectile vomited like there was a fire hose full of Dijon mustard in her mouth. LOL! This was a big enough trash can, and she still couldn’t keep it all inside. It was enough to make me realize, once again, that I was dreaming. Then, obviously exhausted from having just puked up half her body-weight, Fergie just sat down on the grass, near the trash can, covered in her own vomit. 

With Fergie having ruined any sex-appeal that she’d previously had, and my remembering that this was all a dream, I just left her on the ground and walked off to find something else to do.

I don’t remember anything after that, though.


=======================================

*02/18/2008
”Mind Games”*

I was a detective or something. There was a guy on the loose that had the power to create illusions with his mind (kind of like the guy in the “…projections” dream, but without the gear), and I had to catch him. Unfortunately, I don’t remember very much about this dream, at all. I do, however, remember becoming lucid in a parking garage. I had met up with this guy, and we had a bit of a standoff. At first, my lucidity was rather low, and I didn’t really try to exert any control, but then the guy tried to create an illusion around me. Everything started swirling, and he began to make me feel like I was being teleported to somewhere else. The garage began to disappear, and I could see the inside of a building, and a long hallway. This made me more aware, and I remembered that, since I was dreaming, I had the ability to overpower this transition, and I began to focus on getting back to the garage. 

The illusion slowly began to fade away and, before I knew it, I was standing back in the parking garage. The guy had taken off running while I was distracted, and I started chasing him. I remember stopping and, after this dream had been going on for a long time, I began to try to set the intention to remember the timeline, when I woke up (which I obviously failed, because this is only a small part of the dream that I can remember). I began chasing him again and then was suddenly stopped by another impending illusion. I saw the same girl from the “…projections” dream, dying again. It took up my entire visualization, beamed straight into my head. I sat there trying to fight it off, and get back to the scene in the garage, and then I woke up.


==================================


*02/24/2008
"Spores"*

I had went to sleep at like 8am, after tending to someone who’d got into a car accident, outside my house. Trying to fight the urge to sleep all day, I popped some b6, thinking it might help me wake up at a decent time, and give me some vivid dreams.)

There was an accident in front of my house, in the early morning (just like IRL). When I went outside to investigate, I saw a bunch of DV members hanging out, around the busted up cars. *Mes Tarrant* was there, and the first thing I noticed was that she was wearing a pretty revealing blouse and had the body of a super-model (which I blame on this picture  :tongue2: ). 

Sooner or later, I ended up becoming lucid, after noticing that I was surrounded by DV members. Understandably, the _very_ first thing I did was look for Mes ( :Hi baby: ), but I ended up getting so caught up in whatever everyone else was doing that I’d forgotten my intention, when I didn’t see her right away. I did take a look at my hands to try to stabilize the dream, because I didn’t want it to slip away from me. My hands seemed to pulsate a little bit, but weren’t very distorted, aside from that. *Lucid Seeker* was there, and invited everyone back to his house for a party, so I decided to tag along. His house was really run-down, on the outside, but seemed like a pretty tight pad on the inside. It was somewhere around here, where I lost my lucidity.

Now, this is where things got weird. Lucid Seeker had some strange plant. This plant spread spores around, that had two really strange properties. 1) Wherever a spore would land, another large plant would grow _really_ quickly. It would be like watching time-lapsed photography and watching it go through all the stages, but within seconds. And 2) these new plants that grew would act like magnets and attract anything organic to them. I mean _anything_, no matter the size.

So, something happened and some of these spores were blown toward me, getting stuck in the fabric of my jeans. As I tried getting them out, they began growing. I could feel the roots spreading, and they were making me _itch like fucking crazy_ (I blame that on the b6. I can tell, right away, that it was one of those all-too-familiar b6-induced itches that were more than just dream-related). Then, it started slowly: small things began becoming attracted to me, house plants and whatnot. I ran outside, trying to get these spores off of me, and then the lawn itself ripped up like Velcro and became attracted to me. I peeled it off, and noticed it was still following me, so I ran. As I was running, everything organic that I passed – grass, trees, animals, _everything_ – began following me as if I was a magnet, drawing them to me. Sooner or later, it got to where I couldn’t stop running back, if I did, thousands of pounds of whatever has been flying after me would just crash into me and probably crush me under its weight. So..I just kept running…

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/19/2008
Dream Two:
Sex and Suicide*

I was at some chicks house. Her boyfriend was there at first, but he left and had gone to the store. Shortly after he left, this girl was all over me, trying to get me to have sex with her. I was really uncomfortable with it, at first, because I knew her boyfriend would be back soon, and that was drama that I just didnt want. But, she said that they were swingers and that when her boyfriend got back, he could simply join in and she would take care of us both. Needless to say, I had no objections. So, I lay back on the couch and she started going down on me, which was _phenomenal_. After some time, she climbed up onto my lap and began to ride me. I then stood up and held her up by her thighs while she kept at it. Time went by and I ended up climaxing. 

Her boyfriend never ended up showing up and so we were just kind of hanging out, afterward. While coming down, I began to feel everything unraveling. It was like the world was disintegrating before my eyes. Suspicious, I stood up and took a few steps, focusing my mind on levitation. My suspicious were confirmed as my feet slowly began floating up off of the floor. I had been dreaming. I stopped and looked at my hands, trying to stabilize the dream. I had gotten excited though, because my dry spell had been broken, and I could feel the dream continuing to unravel. It seemed that there was no fighting the fact that I would be waking up soon. I remember frantically searching my memory for what the tasks of the month were, and I remembered the Prove Youre Indestructible task. I was thinking: How in the Hell could I accomplish that in the fastest way possible? and the idea came quickly.

I ran to the kitchen. On my way there, her boyfriend was just walking in through the front door. My visuals were fading, and I was beginning to feel myself lying in bed. I threw open one of the drawers, grabbed a butchers knife and, just as my vision went black, I plunged the knife deep into my chest. It didnt hurt, but I could definitely feel it, like someone punching me lightly. A few seconds passed and the feeling subsided. I was now staring at the back of my eyelids and had woken up completely.

(Damnit. I dunno if Im gonna get credit for that one.  :Sad:  Ill have to see what Seeker says about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Some more unremarkable notes, and a WILD attempt from today's nap)

*03/20/2008*
-Something about Todd and his family coming over late a night, while I was sleeping, and wanting to party. They sat around in my room for a while, while I was trying to doze off, and finally I had to kick them out. They didnt want to leave at first, and I kind of felt bad. But, then, they ended up leaving. As I was turning back in to go inside, in the dark hallway, I became suspicious that I was dreaming and woke myself up on impulse. I dunno why.


*03/21/2008**
Nap / WILD attempt*
I lay down for a little bit and tried to WILD, but I was also trying to stay somewhat vigilant of the waking world, because I was expecting mom to come home and have me take her to pick up her car from the shop. A little while after Id closed my eyes, I heard moms boyfriend coming in the house. I immediately thought this was weird, because he shouldnt be home until dark. Listening, still lying on my bed, I heard him go through the house and to the garage. He started the lawnmower and began mowing around the house. Still thinking about how weird it was that he was home, I got up from the bed and went over to my window, opening the blinds and looking outside. Hed stopped right by my window and had the loud-ass lawnmower idling. I was going to tell him to keep moving, because I was trying to sleep, but I noticed it wasnt him at all. It was my dad. He was just sitting there on the mower, talking on a cell phone.

I was like wait a minutethis isnt rightwth is going on here? I realized I had to be dreaming. Glancing outside again, I looked at one of my dads arms and tried to distort it with my mind. The arm wavered in the middle, like it was made out of putty, and I knew I was dreaming, then. Just for good measure, I tried to stick my arm through the wall in front of me. It was really solid, though, and I wasnt able to get my hand through.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/23/2008
Water Dragon*

(_WOW!_
As promised, Moonbeam, this lucid dream is dedicated to you!!  ::bowdown::  You should go into the fortune  cookie business! Haha! This was one of the coolest lucids Ive had in a _really_ long time. I didn't get to bed until about 5am, and I had been having _really_ strong HI, a few minutes after I lay down. I was hearing conversations and seeing people walking by or sitting around and talking. I decided to try to WILD, but ended up falling asleep.)

In my dream, my car was in the shop, and the company was giving me some bullshit about getting it out on time. A lot of my family was there, and I ran into my Australian friend Nicole, from my old job, and some of her family members. It turned out that the mechanics were supposed to be detailing my car, but something happened to where it got mixed up with the wrong work-order, and theyd (for some reason) shredded the entire roof off of it. At one point, I had been chewing on a pen cap or something small, and it broke into millions of pieces, in my mouth, and I tried for_ever_ to spit it all out, but I just couldnt get it all. Anyway, in talking to Nicole, we discovered that our families were intertwined at some level, and one of my unfamiliar uncles was like one of her cousins or something like that. I remember being really happy to see her and, while she was talking to the shop owner about her own car, I was standing behind her chair and moving it around with her in it swiveling it left and right and bouncing the back of it gently, like she was a kid or something.

Later, our two sides of the family got together and had a cookout. There was one guy there that kept giving me shit. I dont know why, but he _really_ didnt like me. The drunker he got, the worse it was. Finally, he came over near me and sat down on the grass, obviously drunk off his ass. Without looking at me, he slurred something like: You knowI _was_ thinking about killing you. I still might, actually. But right now, Im just going to sit right here. Part of me wanted to just reach over and kick him in the face, but I didnt want to start anything major at this family gathering, so, ignoring him, I began to walk away, still kind of fuming that I let him talk so much shit and didnt say anything back to him.

After walking a few yards, through the crowd of people, I stopped, wondering just who that guy was, and how exactly Id _gotten_ to this gathering. I began to suspect that I was dreaming, and thought about trying to move something with telekinesis to confirm it, but figured that it was too unreliable a reality check at the time. Instead, I tried the finger-through-palm technique. At first, the finger wouldnt go through, and I almost gave up. Then, I decided not to focus so hard on it, and relaxed. I put my finger to my palm again, and it sank right through, like it was made of liquid, and poked out the other side. I was _definitely_ dreaming! Immediately, I turned around and began looking for the DC that had given me such a hard time, about ready to teach him a thing or two. Everyone was gone, though, and I was alone in the field. Wondering what to do next, I decided to try a scene change, to see what I could come up with. Before doing so, I looked at my hands to ground myself in the dream, bringing the world around me into extra-high definition. I thought about spinning, but decided not to do that, and thought up a new way to transport to another scene. I put one hand down on the ground, focusing, and began to pull it upward. At first, nothing happened. I set it down again, and concentrated on what I was trying to do. Then, when I pulled my hand up, this time, I materialized a wooden door that stretched from my hand to the ground, until it was big enough for me to walk through. I stepped through the door.

I walked into a new land that absolutely _amazed_ me. Everything was made out of vibrant, larger than life color. It was filled with blues, pinks and greens all over, and looked like a really detailed landscape straight out of the movie _What Dreams May Come_. It was, easily, the most incredible dream landscape I have _ever_ seen, and I just stood there, in awe, for a good while. There were a few surreal buildings around, and a rollercoaster in the background. I walked around to explore, and came across a car that was riding down a path. Without really interacting with it, I just kind of watched and zoomed in on it, with my eyes. There was a very religious air about the car  almost comically happy - and I could somehow tell that the man driving was a hardcore theist, maybe even a pastor. He had two children in the back, though, and they seemed less than happy. Suddenly, I caught a glimpse of something that looked like it was painted on the side of the car. It was a cartoon of the driver, and he was having sex with one of the children. Despite the happy and religious feeling of their commute, this stuck out to me as an ominous sign that something was wrong. My perspective then flashed, and I was shown the house that they were driving to  their house. Over a few seconds, the house, itself, then became darker, and more foreboding. I could practically _feel_ the intense evil coming out of the house. I immediately knew what this meant. Those may have been the guys children, but he was a child molester and, as soon as they got home, as has happened time and time again, he would be having his way with his kids  who looked to be around 9 or 10 yrs old - behind closed doors. Sickened, I raced across the field and jumped into the air, landing on the hood of the mans car. I tried to punch through his windshield, but didnt do anything but crack it. Then, I concentrated on phasing through it and sank my arm in through the windshield like it was made out of water. Grabbing the guy by the collar, I yanked him out through the windshield, took him somewhere secluded, and proceeded to beat the crap out of him.

After that, I decided to go exploring again.

Once again, I was just completely amazed at the scenery. I kept reaching out and touching things just to feel them and how real they were, and continued repeating to myself Im Dreaming, Im Dreaming, Im Dreaming so that I wouldnt lose focus and lose my lucidity. Off in the distance, I noticed what looked like a tidal wave. It was standing some 100 ft high, but I couldnt tell if it was coming toward me or not. In the back of my mind, I sort of commanded it to stay there, and it was more or less like a fountain  a wall of water that just sat there, in the distance. The water was a deep blue that looked more like dark blue paint that water. Wondering what to do now, I thought about the task. It took me a moment to remember what the other task was, and I finally remembered that I had to bring something to life. I wanted it to be _good_ but I had no idea what I wanted it to be. I started walking around to see what kinds of things Id have to work with.

There were a few old statutes here and there. One was of an alligator, but was really old and had grass growing around it. I was kind of weary, because I didnt really want to give something life that was going to come after me and try to kill me. I was having enough fun without all that drama. I thought it would be cool to make a giant eagle come to life, but I didnt have a statue of one. I tried to materialize one to have it fly in out of the sky, but the most I got, when I looked up, was a regular-sized eagle. I then remembered that whatever I gave life to had to already have been inanimate. Just making it appear wouldnt count. Coming closer to the roller coaster, I looked in the lake beside it, and there was a giant stone hand that was sticking up out of the water. It was obviously a decoration, but it gave the feeling that there was a _massive_ stone giant beneath the water. I thought about trying to bring that to life, but was kind of weary about what this massive giant would have been like, since I couldnt see anything but its hand. Finally, I heard a voice over the PA system, advertising the roller coaster. It said something like Come On Up and ride Hydra, the Water Dragon!! I looked over toward the coaster, and found my target.

The roller coaster was designed to look like a blue dragon. Coiled around the track itself was a fake dragon body, which snaked in and out of itself and the trees around it, and came to a head that was down by the entrance. I was still kind of apprehensive, because this thing looked pretty damn fierce, but I couldnt think of anything more badass to bring to life than a dragon. Heh. I didnt have a really good vantage point to see the head, from where I was, so I flew up through the serpentine tracks, passing the coaster car, which had people riding on it, and sitting on a high platform that looked down at the dragons head. Holding my hands out, I focused on bringing the dragon to life. It was actually much easier than I thought it would be. The body of the dragon turned from a hard, painted stone, to thick, scaly reptile skin. I reached out and ran my hand across its body, feeling the scales beneath my fingers. Then I looked back at the head. The dragon, which had been mostly blue, turned into more of a red-orange color. It began moving its head around, as if trying to break free, but the struts and beams that had held the dragon in place, while it was a statue/decoration, still kept it held in place while it was alive, preventing it from going anywhere. With this extra security, I flew off of the platform I was sitting on, and landed on one a little closer to the dragon's face.

Remembering that Id wanted to try interacting with DCs a little more, while lucid, I sat down and asked the dragon a question. It was something about the nature of DCs, but I dont remember what I asked him. I dont even know if I expected him to answer, but, surprisingly, it did. It had a very proper speaking voice, and sounded rather intelligent. A bit impressed, I asked it another question that I dont remember, and it answered back with this really _long_ response  something that seemed to be more of an attempt to sound smart by using the biggest words and concept it could (like talking about hypotenuses and isosceles triangles as if he was solving an algebraic equation), than anything else. But, I gave him in the benefit of the doubt as if he knew what he was talking about, even though I wasnt quite sure he did. I asked him another question, and he sighed as if he didnt want to answer, or my question was too hard to answer. I actually _do_ remember asking him why he didnt want to answer that one. He sighed again with a big of an arrogant Oh, God. Do I _really_ have to go into all this? sort of flair. He then asked me Welldo you mind of I ramble on and on? as if the only answer he would offer would take six years. A bit impatient, I laughed a bit and said No no nothats alright, and I got up and flew off to find something else to do. Shortly after this, I began to feel something moving, on my neck. I sat still and I felt it again. When I put my hand up, I couldnt feel anything, but when I felt it again, I knew it was coming from the waking world. 

(A bit freaked out by this, I woke myself up, only to find out that it was just the ring on my necklace slowly sliding down the chain and lightly dragging across my skin, because of my position. I was a little disappointed, but excited about the dream. Even though it was only 2 hours after Id lied down to go to sleep, I got up and typed up my notes on the dream. Then I lay back down and tried to WILD, but failed.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/05/2008
Rooftop Bash*

I was walking through a mall with a bunch of people. For some reason, we ended up getting drawn up to the roof, where we had a huge party. Again, it was like a concert, with speakers the size of cars set up all over the place on the different levels of rooftop. We began running all over the roof and jumping from level to level, across gaps and whatnot. At first the distances werent too far, but then I came up short on one gap, and I fell off of the roof, thinking that I might have just made a fatal mistake. To my surprise, though, I hit the ground and lived. I didnt even feel any pain. Immediately, I knew I was dreaming. I launched myself back up into the air, and flew to the roof. Once back up top, I began doing all kinds of high flips and acrobatics, jumping like 100 feet in the air and doing twisting flips, falling off of the roof and landing down on the ground below, and then springing back up to land on the rooftops again. I then would jump off of the roof again, and catch myself in mid-air, hovering with my arms crossed while the DCs watched in awe.

Shortly after that, I heard one guy talking about his girlfriend, and how shes sooooo fine and all that, basically bragging that she was his and no one elses. He pointed to her, and I looked over in that direction. She was on the highest rooftop, dancing by herself like it was a platform in a nightclub, and yeah, she was damn fine. She had really bronzed skin, Latin, I think, and was all sweaty from dancing and glistening in the sun. Awesome visual. I went over to the edge of the rooftop that I was on, dropped down into the lower gap between the two and then launched back up toward the highest rooftop, to talk to her. For some reason, though, I kept falling short. Even when I tried to fly, I just could not get up there, and I was getting frustrated. I tried a handful of times, and then I was just like screw it. I can find something better to do in this LD than sex.

I landed back on the roof that I was on, and some other guy asked me to spar, so I said Sure. We started doing some really awesome Matrix-type moves, and fighting at amazing speeds. Once, I was backed into a corner, I turned around and did the wall running thing that Trinity does at the beginning of the first movie, where she runs up and across two perpendicular walls. This brought me to a position over the guy, with my momentum carrying me behind him. Passing him, overhead, I reached down and grabbed him by the head as I jumped off the wall, landing behind him and slinging him by the head into the wall across the way. He then turned and jumped over the wall, onto another level, and I followed him, jumping over the 10 foot (or so) wall, in one leap.

(Thats all I remember.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/11/2008
”Magic 101”*

I was at a party, and I think it was Halloween. There was an inside joke running around where yelling “Free Ghost!!!” was supposed to be a hilarious reference to something, but I can’t remember what. This guy had a snake for a pet and I didn’t want to mess with it, because I knew it wasn’t a constrictor and actually had fangs. 

Later, Todd and I were walking down a short stairway, leading out into a field, obviously on a school campus. We passed this group of teenagers. There were three of them and I just got a _bad_ feeling, when we passed them, so I sensed there was some trouble brewing. No sooner did that thought come into my head, than they rushed us from behind and tried to rob us. I was worried for just a moment, until I realized that the weapons they were trying to rob us with were just lighters.  :tongue2:  We ended up smacking the kids around a bit, and wrestling them to the ground, I grabbed two of them in a chokehold, and Todd grabbed the other. We dragged them back to the on-campus houses, and took them to their parents (somehow knowing exactly where they lived), who chewed them out pretty good.

As we were walking back the way we came, we split up for some reason, and I began walking across a basketball court, right beside a fenced in tennis court. There were a bunch of _huge_ roughneck brothas playing football on the basketball court, and I noticed that my walking across it would inevitably put me in the middle of their playing field. I tried to maneuver my way around them, without disrupting their game and/or get trampled over. I was gonna walk through the tennis court, but the gate was looked, so I stayed to the side of their field and walked around it.

Immediately after leaving the basketball court, I spontaneously realized I was dreaming. I passed a group of like 6 girls sitting down in the grass and drinking bottles of something. Just to double-check whether or not I was dreaming, I looked at a freckle that I could see on one of their backs, and made it disappear (what a random reality check, I know, but it was the first thing that came to mind. Lol.) I went over to them and flirted for a bit, shaking their hands and being all charming. They were drinking some kind of juice, that were named different little artsy things. I asked one of them what hers was called, and she said it was called “Creative.” I grinned at her and asked her “and are _you_ creative?” She smiled a little nervously and said “Well…I like to pretend that I am.” Without missing a beat, I responded with “Well, imagination _is_ the first step to creativity, so it looks like you’re on the right track.” They all giggled like crazy, and I told them I’d catch them later, and walked off, hearing them talking about me, as I walked away. 

Seconds later, I could hear them all nervously running up behind me, trying to entice each other to talk to me. One of them reluctantly came up and asked me if I was a teacher (which, I believe, was because of the way I carried myself. I did feel like I had a bit of a regality about me). I thought for a moment and then said “yeah…” feeling like showing off a bit, “…I’m teaching a course in magic.” I asked them if they wanted to see a trick and they, and a few other people, gathered around. Still knowing that I was dreaming, I flicked my fingers and created a small flame. Then I threw the flame out in front of me, and it landed on the grass. People were mildly impressed, but ultimately not amazed, so I figured I’d have to do something a little more amazing. Right on cue, a black bird dove out of the tree we were under and grabbed the tiny flame in its beak. As soon as it picked up the flame, the entire bird caught fire, turning into what looked like a phoenix. It began to fly up toward the tree again, blazing, and I immediately pointed my palm at the bird and held it in place with telekinesis. I commanded the flaming bird to liquefy, and it began to drip like water, dousing the fire, and I then commanded it to freeze. With strings of water dripping down, the entire thing froze, leaving ice sickles trailing off of it. I then realized my hold on it, and it fell in the grass. 

Everybody went crazy over it, but it happened so fast that I noticed a lot of people didn’t see the whole thing. Other people had recorded it on their cell phones, one of whom was my friend Vee, and we began going through the tape, to show the trick again to those that missed it.

(I woke up while checking out the video)


================================


*04/13/2008
Dream Two:
"Waterwalking"*

I was staying at RG’s house, after last night’s (IRL) party. There was some kid there, that I was in charge of looking after, so we spent a lot of time just playing games and whatnot. Later, RG brought in a sex tape that he’d made just a few minutes ago, with one of the girls that was at the party, and started watching it on TV. I was keeping the kid occupied so he wasn’t looking at the screen. Though, for some reason, I didn’t think it was strange enough to say something to RG, that he was watching a sex-tape with like an 8 year old in the room.

The dream changed, and I was flying low, over a bay area, with buildings to one side, and woods to the other, skimming just a few feet over the water. I was being pulled along by some flying gadget that was like a little box that I was holding with my right hand, out in front of it. I was holding onto the boy’s hand with my left, and he was being pulled along beside me. Behind me was another person, but I can’t remember who it was. It wasn’t RG, though. He was an older guy, maybe in his early forties, I guess using a little flying thing of his own. 

This thing was pulling me along, really fast, and just zooming over and under bridges and whatnot - really exhilarating. But then, I realized how odd it was that I was flying without a plane, or some other aircraft. I knew that I was dreaming. I let go of the flying gadget thing, and brought me feet down beneath me, digging my heels just beneath the surface of the water and slowing myself to a stop, as if I was dragging them on concrete, still focusing on keeping myself on top of the water, and not falling in. I couldn’t help but feel excited at the fact that I was standing on the water (which I don’t think I’ve ever done before), and I stepped over to one side, and set the boy down on the tiny shoreline, behind one of the buildings. The guy stopped and stood besides him. He asked me how the hell I was standing on the water, without that flying thing, and I told him that it was because I was dreaming. As if to prove it, I stepped out further in the water and began to walk around on it. It was the weirdest feeling. It didn’t feel hard at all. It just felt like water, and I felt lighter than air. Every now and then my feet would sink just a little, and the top of my shoes would get wet, but then I’d have to concentrate a little more on keeping myself up above the surface. 

After walking around a little, I flew up near the roof of the building – where the guy had ascended too as well, and he just kind of watched me hovering there, with a smile on his face. Then, I lowered myself down to the shore again, so I wouldn’t have to focus so much and I could think about what I wanted next. I didn’t really feel like the dream was holding together very well, so I tried rubbing my hands together. It didn’t work, and it actually began making the dream fade. I kept trying to think of other methods to stabilize the dream (I had completely forgotten about my tried-and-true method of looking at my hands until it was too late), and the next thing that sprang to mind was to feel around the texture of the dream scene. I put my hand out and began to feel on the rough cement walls, and across the cables and whatnot that ran behind the building. For a second, it worked, but as soon as I stopped touching it, the dream began fading again. Finally I remembered looking at my hands. It may or may not have helped, being that the dream was slipping away really quickly, but when I reached my arms up to look at my hands, I realized that I couldn’t see them. I could feel that my hands were right in front of my face, but they just weren’t showing up in the dream. No matter how much further down I looked, I could no longer see my body at all. Just the scene around me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Good news is, I had _another_ lucid dream last night. Bad news is, it was freaking _insane_.  :Eek:  )

*04/14/2008
ÂBad MoonÂ*

(I swear, itÂs fun to experiment with B6 at times, but sometimes itÂs just _not worth_ the consequences.  This was easily the most brutal, intense, violent dream IÂve had in a while. IÂd taken some B6 and melatonin before bed, making the dream incredibly vivid (and painful). It also didnÂt help that the last thing on my t.v. last night was a werewolf flick called _Bad Moon_. I was hardly even watching it. It was just on, and I caught a few glimpses of it here and there.)

I was dreaming about JO. Her boyfriend had broken up with her, and we happened to start getting really close. At first, we were lying around, watching these visualizations on a huge screen, kind of like the Windows Media Player visualization, but much more complex and engaging. Along with the orchestra music, it was very relaxing. We were lying against each other and beginning to fall asleep. Moments later, we were in bed, still listening to the music and just talking softly to each other. (Because of who she is, IÂm kind of uncomfortable with this dream, so IÂm not going to expand on it, too much) Nothing really happened, though, we just lay there in bed together, curled in to each other.

The dream switched to third person, and I could see that I didnÂt look like myself. I looked like someone else. I then saw this same guy who IÂd been, with JO, in different camera shots, like a trailer for some dark movie. He was moving through the woods, and he had a strange shape to his face. He came upon this large house. Being taken, some sort of situation went down, and I caught an image of the heat from some kind of intricate furnace being pumped throughout this house, through the walls and everything. Having contact with the smoke in the air made all of the people that already lived at the house transform into werewolves Â the intelligent, talking, but ultimately fucking badass kind. The newcomer didnÂt stand a chance. He was immediately cornered and torn apart.

I remember something about telling JO what IÂd seen, after the dream switched back to first person. (I never got another look at myself to see if I still looked like that guy or not) She was immediately terrified, and with this ominous sense of recognition. I canÂt remember the exact conversation, but I think she said the werewolves were real, and they were apart of her family lineage. I donÂt remember just how that part transpired, but IÂm pretty sure thatÂs what it equated to.

The dream skipped ahead and, for some reason, I was actually entering that same house from the vision earlier. I didnÂt recognize the house, at first, so I wasnÂt really alarmed. I had Cierra with me, and I think we were looking for a place to stay the night. At first things went alright. We met the owner of the manor, who had a bit of a creepy air about him Â something like Bram StokerÂs _Dracula_, maybe. But, still, nothing set off any bells. It wasnÂt until we were getting situated in our room, that I got another vision. I saw the network of pipes and tunnels; the orange light of a burner furnace, and the thick, glowing smoke being pumped through the shafts. Everything came rushing back to me, and I immediately knew what was about to happen.

I knew it would be impossible for my daughter and I to get out of the house in time. I snatched her up from her bed and darted to another room. Miraculously finding some secret compartment in a wall, just big enough for her, I rushed her inside and told her to stay there, and keep quiet, no matter what she heard from outside. Then, I pushed the huge brass(?) block back in the way of the hole. I ran as fast as I could, as far as I could from that room. If I was going to be caught, I definitely didnÂt want the werewolves knowing where I hid Cierra. Passing the most unsecured hiding spots, I came to a room at the end of a hallway. It had a closed door across from me and a closet door in the corner. As a last ditch effort, I headed straight for the closet door. Just before reaching it, IÂd gotten a really bad feeling that IÂd chosen the wrong direction to run in.

The very instant that though entered my head, the door that was across from the hallway I came in through burst open. Inward stalked three huge werewolves, standing upright. I instantly turned around and ran back the other way, crossing in front of them and hauling ass back down the hallway. I heard one of them order the others to get me, and could hear them sprinting down the hall after me. It didnÂt take long for them to catch up to me, and they began mauling me, slashing and biting at me while I tried my hardest to stay on my feet. It was _so_ vivid. I could feel their bristles of hair on their bodies, and their teeth felt like sandpaper grinding my flesh. Suddenly, out of desperation, I came to a welcomed realization. I yelled out ÂThis is a dream!! IÂM DREAMING!!Â ÂElatedÂ doesnÂt even begin to describe how I felt. Once completely over-powered by these werewolves, I now began to take them on, no longer afraid of them. IÂd noticed that, now, they had shrunk in size Â to about that of rottweilers, and now walking on all fours like dogs, but they were still _incredibly_ rabid. My lucidity was still low, and I didnÂt really have time to think, at all. These things were _all over_ me, and they were just so damn fast. But I didnÂt shy away from them anymore. They would tear painfully at my arms and legs, and I would pick one up and grab both its jaws, ripping it open and snapping its head backward onto itself. More of them came running into the room and, at one point, there were at least four or five of these dog/wolves on me. 

The room we were fighting in had turned into the living room / kitchen area of the place I used to share with my ex. Violently fighting off these wolves, I staggered to the kitchen and grabbed a butcher knife. Things got _really_ gory as I began slashing and stabbing as many of these damn things as I could get my hands on. They were _still_ tearing me up, though Â and make no mistake, when they bit me, it _hurt_. What made it worse was that these things JUST DIDNÂT DIE. They were fucking indestructible. Obviously the ÂsilverÂ thing didnÂt work with kitchenware because the knife wasnÂt doing a damn thing. I would tear these things apart Â cutting them practically to ribbons until I was soaked in both my blood and theirs, and they just kept attacking. In the middle of the fray, I picked one of them up by the front legs, and swung it down, back first, toward the back of a chair, folding its body over the chair back and breaking the wolfÂs spine. I picked up another one and held a front leg in one hand, and a rear leg in another, and swung the beast down onto one of my knees, breaking _its_ spine over my leg. Another one jumped me and I went to stabbing at it like crazy with the knife, finally breaking itÂs skull by ripping its jaw apart, as I did with one of the first ones.

Finally, I realized that I had time to actually breathe. The attack had lulled. I looked around the room and saw the more seriously injured werewolves still trying to get back on their feet. Now was the first chance I had to try to ground myself into the dream by looking at my hands. It didnÂt really help the vividness, though, because everything was already incredibly vivid. I looked up, across the divider, now that I was back in the living room, and I could see three figures standing in the kitchen. Three of the werewolves had changed back into human formÂand they were women - very attractive women, actually. They were breathing heavily and they, especially one in particular, looked absolutely _terrified_ of me, which seemed to be the reason why they were hiding behind the divider that separated the kitchen and living room. The other, still dog-formed Â and visibly mutilated Â werewolves didnÂt transform, but they were definitely not in any hurry to attack me either. The female in the middle began talking to me. I canÂt remember what she said, but it was something about how _I_ was like some kind of monster, because I was able to take on all of them at one time. She had this sort of awe-struck look on her face, like she was standing in front of a god. The one standing on her right still looked scared shitless like, if I would have taken one step toward her, she would have broken through the wall just to get away from me.

The one that did the talking began giving me some sob story, obviously to keep me from killing them. She started going off about how itÂs not their fault they are what they are, and they do what they do. She told me about how werewolves killed her family before she became one, and yadda yadda. I donÂt even remember if I was actually listening to her with any sort of pity, or wondering what I was going to do next, but the dream faded in the middle of her monologue.

(I woke up covered in sweat, with only about 3 Â½ hours of sleep, but I had to get up and write this dream out. It was already 8:30, though, because I didnÂt go to sleep until late, so thereÂs no going back to sleep now.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/15/2008
"High School Haunting"*

(Another pretty scary dream, but I think my surge of interest in LDing is really paying off. It was short lived, but I had another LD last night.

I had big time REM rebound, after only sleeping for 3.5 hours, the previous night. I slept for 10 hours last night, and seemed to dream forever. I can't remember if this all part of a single dreaming session, or if I just entered and exited the same dream theme over long periods of time, but it felt like I was having the same dream for hours. )

I was in a huge gymnasium, during some sort of event. There were a bunch of bars and platforms all around, and I was able to do acrobatics really easily - flipping off of higher levels and spinning around the bars and whatnot. During a break, everyone had to hit the locker rooms, which were in these massive hallways that stretched like 50 yards. I remember thinking how strange it was that I saw girls and guys sharing the same locker rooms, but ultimately didn't think all too much of it. This part of the dream stretched on for a really long time, and we ended up going back out to finish the game/rally/whatever. Afterward, we came back to the locker rooms to hit the showers. I got to where my locker was, and the number had changed. It suggested that my locker was now _way_ on the other side of the locker room, and that I had completely gone the wrong way, when I first came in. I knew that this couldn't have been right, because I remembered which way I'd come in, the last time. I said something outloud like "What?? This was my locker, right here. How in the hell did my locker change locations??" My old best friend from Houston, Kellen, walked up behind me and was like "You know what this means, right? You've been dreaming...this whole time." 

I was floored. I found it incredible that this entire event, which seemed to have lasted well over an hour, was a dream. Kellen turned to leave and I stopped him. I said "Hey wait a minute...I need you to do something for me!" remembering something that someone had suggested, on Dream Views. "I need you to come back and remind me, as often as you can, when I'm dreaming! Just show up in my dreams every now and then, and tell me that I'm dreaming. Just give me some kind of notice or something. Anything!" I honestly don't remember whether he agreed or not, but he ended up walking away shortly after that. I left the gymnasium and went walking around the school to explore. My lucidity didn't last very long, and ended up fading around this point.

The dream skipped ahead, and I was actually in a classroom with a bunch of other students. Incredibly enough, I don't remember very much of this part of the dream, but it involved a really nasty and vengeful ghost. It would show up, without warning, and basically maul whoever was closest to it. It was kind of like in the movie _13 Ghosts_, how sometimes you could see the ghost, and sometimes you couldn't. You'd just see what was happening. It was _really_ freaky-looking; standing like 8 feet tall, with long hair, long finger-nails, sharp teeth and along jaw-line. It was also extremely violent. At one point, to make its presence known, it picked up a girl in the classroom and smashed her head down through the overhead projector, not only shattering the glass, but crushing her skull like a melon under its own power. I remember that it liked to frequent a certain hallway, and everyone hated to go through it, on their way to class. There was once when, as soon as I'd stepped into my class, I heard a stampede of students screaming and heading toward me from behind, because the ghost was attacking again.

The dream skipped ahead again. We were in the school at night, watching a slide show or some kind of presentation. Since it was after hours, we had all snuck in some drinks. This one girl was getting _really_ drunk, belligerent, and just plain _annoying_, shouting all kinds of cuss words at people for no reason and basically acting like she was the shit. I kept threatening to lock her out of the room, in the hallway where the ghost usually dwells. She would shut up for a minute, but then kept right on going. Finally, I got fed up, so I grabbed her and pushed her ass out in the hallway, locking the door and standing by it. At first, she started pounding on the door and demanding to be let back in, calling me all kinds of names, but then her shouting turned to screams of "Oh my God, it's coming! It's coming! Let me in!!" and her banging became more frantic. I let her in and closed the the door again. The ghost never bothered us in the room.

We ended up wanting more drinks and something to smoke, so we decided to take a trip to Orlando to pick something up. I was driving with an old co-worker named Nina. I really don't remember much about this, but something went wrong with the bud transaction, and there were criminals involved. I think I ended up dying right then and there, because soon _I_ was a ghost, bent on revenge. I'd caught up to the group of criminals that were about to commit something big that involved blowing something up and probably killing a lot of people in the process. As a ghost, I attacked them, wrapping the men up in the cables to their own explosives and detonating them. I just stood there, intangible, as the bombs blew up around me, killing them all.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/25/2008
Dream two:
"Survival of the Fittest"*

(Had I been on B6, this would have probably as feverish as my _Bad Moon_ dream, but I was a lot more relaxed in this one, once I got lucid, and it was much more fun than frantic.)
I was hanging out in someone's backyard, in the middle of the day. It was a fenced-in yard, and instead of having a dog for a pet, they had a lion. I don't remember how it happened, but something provoked this lion into attacking me. I became lucid while trying to keep away from this lion and, I don't exactly remember this happening, but I know that the lion turned into something of a werecat. It stood up on two legs and squared off against me. Much like I had done in my LD where I'd fought Freddy Kruger (which I had been telling someone about a couple of days ago), I challenged the cat by focusing on my fingertips and making claws shoot out of of them. I charged the humanoid cat and we began fighting in the yard. 

I don't remember much of the fight, but I know that, at one time, I had jumped up onto a picnic table. The cat run beneath it, and waited for me to move. Somehow, I automatically "knew" that it was waiting for me to take a step across the top of the table, so it could try to attack me from below (which is kind of reminiscent of the scene in _Die Hard_ - which I'd just watched the other day for the first time in years - where John is hiding beneath a table and shoots at a guy that is walking over the top of it). To draw it out, I took one step over the surface of the table and quickly drew my foot back. The lion/thing crashed up through the bottom of the table, expecting to tackle me, but I was still in my position. He landed in front of me, both of us now standing on the table, and we locked arms with each other, grappling. I tried to throw the lion/thing up into the air, but for some reason I just couldn't focus, and I felt its real weight. He felt heavy, no matter how much I tried to remind myself I was dreaming, and I was never able to lift him off of his feet.

(I don't remember anything else, unfortunately.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/26/2008
"ROTC Reunion"*

I was with my old, high school ROTC group and there was some massive field meet competition. I know a bunch of my friends were there, but the only one I really remember by face was J. Leone. It was something like a reunion, as we were all as old as we are now, and the field events were supposed to be done with absolutely _no_ practice, whatsoever. We were just supposed to automatically _know_ what to do and when to do it, as if everything should be second nature, even though we havent had ROTC in over ten years. Needless to say, it was a disaster. We were all over the place. Trying to march in platoon formation and follow orders with choreographed steps that you havent used in a decade can only lead to bad times. Lol.

At some point, we had to swim, as a unit, across this channel or something. It was maybe 200 yards to the other side. In about the middle, I found myself being unable to keep up. My energy was draining and I was finding it harder and harder to stay above the surface. I ended up going under.

Beneath the surface, the water was a murky green, with the sunlight just barely penetrating. It was so vast that it was like a void  like I was out in the middle of the ocean. And, of course, sea monsters began coming into the picture. These massive creatures (about the size of 18-wheelers) were swimming and darting around me. I cant remember _exactly_ what they looked like, but I think it was something like those sea serpents in _Beowulf_, but I think they had arms, and their teeth werent quite as long, albeit still intimidating.

I was in a panic, and I was fighting to return to the surface. It seemed more and more, though, like I was hundreds of feet deep, and the surface was an entire lifetime away. Unable to hold my breath any longer, I involuntarily inhaledonly to find that I could breathe! I was lucid. I was still _really_ freaked out by these sea monsters, though - that were still swooping in and out of the darkness around me - and it was causing me to be unable to settle myself down enough to take control of the dream. I continued trying to swim out of the water, instead of just changing the scene. No matter how long or hard I swam, I couldnt escape.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/02/2008 - 05/13/2008*
*Dream (Frag) Five:*
Brief lucidity in a gymnasium. There was some sense of urgency that brought me to lucidity, but I don't remember what it was. It was a really weak lucid state, and the dream wasn't staying together very well. I remember reaching out and touching the wall to try to focus on the texture, which I was hoping would help pull things back into perspective. I didn't realize until then that I was wearing gloves, and the texture of the wall felt supressed beneath the fabric, so it didn't really help me all that much. I ended up waking up shortly after that.


*Dream Seven:
"City Flight"*

I was in some very large city, and lucid from as early on as I could remember. I was coming out of a theme park, which I believe was a water park, and decided to go flying for a while. Launching into the air, I flew across the entire city, from one side to the other (though I'm not sure how I knew where one side of the city vs. another side of the city actually was). On the far side, I landed at an apartment complex where a bunch of my old friends were having a huge party. As I roamed around inside and mingled a little bit, I had to keep reminding myself not to waste the LD on getting sidetracked with sex.

A fight broke out between some of the party-goers, though I can't remember who at the moment. After a few minutes, I ended up heading back toward the park area, flying across the city once again. I was having a little more trouble flying than I had been earlier. I was tried to speed up into a sort of "supersonic" flight, but I just couldn't do it. I was just kind of chugging along at a slow pace. Attempting to teleport, I focused on an area that seemed to be a few hundred yards in front of me. I "jumped" once, teleporting straight to that place, but it took some effort, and I felt that I was in danger of losing the dream, so I didn't try it again. I just kept on flying until I got back to the water park (though I don't remember my reason for going back there in the first place).

I woke up shortly after that.



*Dream Nine:
"Bridge Jumping"*

Todd, Brian and I were having a blast jumping off this _huge_ bridge - a couple of hundred feet high, into a river or lake or something. We would just jump off, and then climb this long, ridiculously steep boat ramp back up to the top. At one point, I landed and went down a little too far under water. I was running out of air, and didn't know how much further it was to the surface. In a panic reaction, my body forced me to inhale. I could breathe! I was lucid once again. Brian and Todd had jumped down again, and were now in the murky water with me. Brian (being the instigatory fabrication of my subconscious that he was) all of a sudden just busts out with: "What are we going to do if some huge sea creatures or sharks come along??"  ::roll:: 

Refusing to be phased by my brain trying to freak me out, I calmly replied: "Well, I don't know about you, but I'll just do this," and I rose up out of the water, hovering just a few inches over the surface of it. While in the air, I saw the dark silouhette of some sort of creature swimming beneath the water, not far from where Brian and Todd were. I was just kinda like "Oh fuck that..." I was having a hard time keeping myself floating, so I hovered over toward the shoreline. I was lucid, sure, and trying to be brave about it, but I still didn't like the idea of swimming around with some unidentified dream creatures.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/14 - 6/15*
*Dream One:
"Chocolate Bars"*

I had one where I completed the Basic Task for May. I was walking around, outside my old neighborhood, at night, and somehow became lucid. I flew up to Mark's roof and noticed a black cat following me. It jumped from the ground and up onto Mark's roof, in one leap. I pet it for a while and floated off the roof, walking back over by my house. Remembering the task, and walked over to a bicycle, picked it up and took a bite out of the handlebars. They tasted like chocolate, so I ripped them off of the bike and finished them off, walking over to where everybody else was standing, by Jae's house. I spent the rest of the gym over by Jae's, and I think I remember hitting on her mom. 


*Dream Four:
"The Kids Aren't Alright"*

I was in an altered version of the 6-story office building I used to work in. The top level, which is the one I worked in, looked almost exactly the same. The downstairs had a lobby that ours didn't have, and the levels in between them had all kinds of crazy shit going on. Some kid was with me. He had a really annoying, clownish laugh, like this guy I work with. We went wandering the halls of this building, after talking to KE, and saw that some of the flights of stairs were broken, and the only way up or down them was to jump gaps. 

Ended up in a huge, gymnasium-type room, on one of the middle floors. The room was all white, and the floor was smooth like ice, but not cold or wet. We found that we could slide across the floor, like air-hockey pucks glide across the table. We began sliding all over the place, which was fun as hell. Even if we sat down on the floor, we would slide about with seemingly no friction. At one point, I got to going so fast, that I crashed through a door, and into an area that I wasn't supposed to. Across a far wall was a holding cell behind glass. Inside was a group of about 20 children; 8, maybe 9 years old, for the most part. Most of them were in straight jackets, or the remains of straight jackets. They looked feral, and insane, and there was blood across the walls in their cell.

The second I noticed them, they noticed me, and began scrambling out of a doorway, and out of the cell, heading in my direction. The kid and I barely had enough time to even begin moving backward, before they were swarming us. I vaguely remember a quick spurt of lucidity, when I began slinging fists at these kids to keep them off of me, but I'm not really positive. I know that, if I was, it didn't last long, and I was soon upstairs, having jumped the gaps in the stairwell again, and trying to find my co-workers, and tell them what was going on.


=======================================


*06/17/2008*
Damnit. I had a few dreams that I could recall fragments of, early this morning. I'd had a little bud and some B6, before bed, which accounts for both my remembering the dreams being vivid, and my completely forgetting them.  :tongue2:  
One of them was lucid, because I remember looking at my hands, in daylight, and noticing that they didn't look the least bit distorted. But I didn't have any time to write, this morning, and I've forgotten everything, throughout the course of the day at work. If I can think of anything, I'll come back and add it here.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/18/2008*
(I woke up at about 4:30, came to DV for a little while and tried to go back to bed with about 2 and a half hrs left to sleep. I found myself tossing and turning for a good 45 minutes, and looking at the clock every now and then, wondering if I was ever going to get back to sleep...)

*Dream One: (FA)
"Almost Busted"*

I (false)awoke, thinking I'd just nodded off for a moment after tossing and turning. The clock said 7:00, which meant I'd barely gotten any sleep at all, and had to get up for work soon. Since I had time, I decided to get up and watch something on the PC that might help me tend to a bit of morning...uh..."excitement" that I had going on. Already undressed, and beginning to get "situated", I heard the front door open and Cierra and a little friend of hers come walking into the house. I looked over toward my room door, and discovered that (even though I was completely undressed), it was open. Cierra had obviously gotten back from some trip or something and was telling mom and [mom's] boyfriend about the trip, but was making her way around to my room, to tell me.

I jumped up from the chair and ran over to the door, trying to close it as discretely as I could. After closing it, rather stealthily, I tried to lock it, turning the latch, but then feeling resistance before I was able to turn it all the way. I tried again, but the latch was stuck, meaning that she was trying to turn the doorknob from the other side. We sat there and fought over control of the door for a little while, and I was finally able to turn the latch. I knew, though, that I couldn't play it off as if I was still asleep, and I would have to make an appearance. A bit detracted from my previous mission, I threw on my robe and went out into the hall (which turned out to be a hallway in some hotel suite, rather than my house). Cierra told me about her trip, showing me a letter that she brought back. It was written in caligraphy on some dark old parchment, looking like it came straight out of a fantasy novel, telling about how she had adventures with elves and ran from trolls and whatnot. 

At first, I didn't know what to make of the letter. Trying to rationalize it, I came to the conclusion that I was dreaming. I remember trying a bunch of different tests, but failed them all. The only two I actually remember were: trying to destroy the bathroom door across the hall with telekinesis and, when that didn't work, trying to manifest a cave troll (ala the letter) from inside the darkened room down the hall. Convinced I was dreaming, I knew that there was a chance some huge, feral, cave troll would come charging out of the room, looking to "Hulk Smash" me, but it was the next reality test I could think of, and I wouldn't have minded a little action if it verified that I was dreaming.

(Nothing ended up happening, though, and I woke up shortly after. Looking at the clock, I saw that it was 6:15, meaning that I _had_ fallen asleep, everything that had just happened had been a dream, and I still had an hour to sleep before work. I fell right back asleep...)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/23/2008
"Please Do Not Beat On Glass"*

(Been smoking a little, lately, so even though I'm trying to get back in the habit of dream journaling, I've been kind of lacking in the recall.  :tongue2:  But, I do remember a fragment of a lucid, last night.)

I was at a public sealife exhibit - enclosed and surrounded by large tanks. Everything was dark, except for whatever lights were lighting the tanks, and the atmosphere reminded me of the shark exhibit, at Sea World. I spent some time going from tank to tank, and seeing all of the creatures they had in them. Some of the tanks were enormous, leading to large outer-areas of the park, and they housed everything from sharks to octopi to eels. 

I don't necessarily remember becoming lucid, but I soon was, and the first thing I recall was roaming around this crowded walkway, looking for something to do. Being in this cave-like exhibit, the first thing that came into my mind was shattering all the tanks and flooding the whole area. I can't remember if I found or manifested it, but I was soon walking around with a baseball bat. I began smashing all of the tanks, one by one - some of them only spider-webbing, while the others broke and released whatever water and life they held. When I hit the bigger tanks, they exploded, hundreds of gallons surging in and collectiong over the floor. Before too long, the entire exhibit enclosure was submerged in water. I cautiously confirmed that I could breathe underwater (wary, at first, of inhaling and water pushing in through my nostrils), and then continued on busting out whatever tanks were still intact. 

I spent a while underwater. Some of the people around me looked still and dead - floating around, lifeless, in the illuminated water - and others were just walking or swimming around, making their way through the water just as I was.

========================

*06/24/2008
Frag*
Another lucid fragment, but I don't remember much besides that I became lucid while at a movie theater. I had a large group of friends and family there, and we roaming around throughout the different theaters. I can't remember who I was walking around with, but we kept doing "Hulk Smash"-es on the ground, and cracking the floors under us. We went back into the theater with the rest of our people and I remember flying around over the crowd, looking for my seat.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/05/2008
Dream Two:
“Hulkin Around”*

(I really don’t know where parts of this next dream end and another one begins. I woke up numerous times during the night, and the dream breaks into something seemingly unrelated, but then comes right back, so I don’t know if it’s actually more than one dream that just happened to circle back around, or what… But anyway…)
  <o:p> </o:p>
  I was running through the streets, at night. I don’t know whether I was running from something or not – just that I was running. I came to a vacant lot with a few junk cars sitting around, and there was no one else in sight. Rather spontaneously (unless I was running from something, and it was out of anxiety), I began suspecting I was dreaming. I attempted to float, and began levitating to where my heels just barely left the ground. I started sliding forward, dragging the toes of my feet, but never really taking off into the air. After landing, I looked at my hands to ground myself. They were wavy, and kept closing into fists even when I wasn’t trying to make them close. Sometime later, I looked again, and had two fingers curling up from one side of the hand, and two more curling up from the other, with the thumb sticking up between the two sets. Weird.
  <o:p> </o:p>
  I began roaming around.  The thought of the Hulk crossed my mind, and I started smashing some of the junk cars as if I was him, growling and snarling with mock rage. I tried lifting one of the cars, and saw that I could get one end of it off the ground, but wasn’t able to do it as easily as the Hulk would. So, I tried “Hulking-Out” a bit more, straining and focusing more, imagining that my muscles were growing bigger just like the Hulk’s did in the ’03 movie when he got angrier. The car became so much easier to lift that I picked it up over my head and threw it.
  <o:p> </o:p>
(Shortly after, I started feeling myself waking up. I was feeling my body on the couch. I decided to just relax and not try to resist waking up, but not welcome it. I just kind of went flaccid, attempting to let myself back into the dream. It worked. I don’t know whether I was fully awake or not, but when I dropped back in, the scene had changed, so I will call it another dream - and a successful WILD.)
  <o:p> </o:p>

*Dream Three:
”Dress Code”*

It was now day time, and I was still lucid. I was walking down a city street and, for some reason, got the urge to scramble up to the rooftops. I started climbing up the drainpipe of one building, and there was a huge scorpion in a spider web directly in front of me, that I almost put my hand on. It startled me, and I involuntarily let go of the drainpipe and began to fall. On the way down, I immediately thought of Spider-Man and did his web-slinging hand gesture. A string of webbing flew out (I don’t know if it actually came out of my wrist or not) and tacked onto the roof, swinging me down and against the side of the building. While I was climbing back up, I remember looking over into an alley and seeing a shadow cast across the wall. It was just a shadow of an object, but it then transformed into the figure of what looked like a witch or wizard, hat and all. Intrigued, I climbed down off of the building with the intention of investigating, but ended up losing lucidity and falling into auto-pilot.
  <o:p> </o:p>
  I found myself walking down the sidewalk, in front of the buildings. There was one particularly large building that I walked into, with the “knowledge” that I worked there. Inside, I met my boss, who had a very regal Bruce Wayne sort of air about him. He was giving me shit because I was late for work. I noticed that I was now wearing a badass black suit, but my boss said something about me not having the right coat. We were supposed to be heading to some special function and we all had to dress a certain way. He told me to go get the right overcoat and not come back until I did.
  <o:p> </o:p>
  The dream then skipped ahead, and I found myself hanging out with DV members *CoLd BlooDed* and *Aquanina*. CB was working out, doing pull-ups in some strange way where he would left his legs up, and then flatten himself out, horizontally, so that his body was positioned as if he was doing a push-up on the ceiling. Then, he would drop back down into pull-up position, with his feet hanging over the floor – then, repeat. Nina was just watching him with this look of lust-struck awe on her face. Lol. 
  <o:p> </o:p>
  I think I got the coat from CB, and that was the reason I was at his place. Afterward, I went back to where I had been working. The boss was still giving me shit, and I ended up getting in a huge fight with him, in front of everyone that worked there. I can’t really remember what the content was, but I ended up making him look like a pompous asshole, and knocking him a few rungs off of his pedestal, making him look much smaller to the rest of the employees.
  <o:p> </o:p>
(Again, I had a weird scene change where I can’t tell if another dream started, or if it was a continuation of the last. I’m pretty sure it was a new dream, though, so I’ll write it as such.)
  <o:p> </o:p>

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/23/2008
Frag:*
I was hanging out with DV Member *Burns*. We were in a hallway at someones house party, and I was standing behind her with my arms wrapped around her and my chin practically resting on her head. She had the front of her shirt up, and resting on top of her chest, with her white bra-covered chest exposed as we talked to everyone else. (And dont worry, Burns, it was more in free-spirited fun than anything overtly sexual.  :tongue2: ) I remember that, while holding her, I realized that I was dreaming. Doing a telekinetic reality check, I focused on our two bodies and made us began to levitate over the ground, just kind of swaying in the air. I looked over across the hall and tried to use TK to make a door explode, just for practice, but I couldnt do it. I could practically feel it with my mind, as if I was exerting some sort of force on it, but could not get it to break.

(My notes continue with the words: Alligators; People from work. Sitting around. Trying to play guitar. Nothing to play to. But I dont really remember much of that.)


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Watching The Dark Knight in a _massive_ theater. Something more like a symphony hall than a cinema. There were a bunch of my family and friends there. Sooner or later, some strange Yoda-look-alike villain came crashing into the theater. He was really powerful and had some sort of hovering pod that carried him around through the air. He was throwing beams of energy at the crowd and blowing them up with people running and screaming around us. The dangerous scenario made me lucid in the midst of escape. Planning on fighting him back with his own technique, I began running forward at him, through the stands, focusing on my hands and imagining a glow forming around them. We began firing energy blasts at each other, through the stands, and blocking some of each others blasts with our own (much like in the Iron Man-ish type dream I had a little while back) The more he damaged the theater, the more this green, glowing fluid became visible in the ground. It seemed that the more we began drawing up our energy blasts, the more they were getting sucked up from the bright, liquid cracks in the stands. I dont really remember anything else of the fight, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/04/2008
"Dreamworld Trickster"*

I dont remember very much of this one at all. There was some young guy running around my old neighborhood, causing trouble. He was a metaphysical character, and could change the dream scene as much as he wanted. I remember walking out into my garage, with a bunch of the neighborhood crew hanging around outside. This mischievous guy appears and starts causing trouble. (My notes just say causing trouble. I really dont know or remember what I meant by that, or what the guy was actually doing.) I ended up becoming lucid while dealing with this stranger. I believe it was watching him do the impossible that brought me to the realization I was dreaming, but Im really not exactly sure. In any case, I got into an argument with him, and told him that he was just a DC, and I had more control over all of this than he did. 

I suddenly felt the world spin, and the guy had disappeared as if he melted away into the scenery, in the blink of an eye. I turned around, myself, looking for him. He was nowhere to be seen, but I noticed that there was a new addition to the group of people around me. It was a thick, black woman, and she was standing much closer to me than anyone else around us  close than I remembered having seeing someone, before. I called out that I knew that this woman was the guy, who was causing all the trouble, in a transformed state. She tried to deny it for so long, but I told myself that I could ruin the illusion and strip him off the ability to force me to see his disguise, because it was my dream. (Its funny that I still treat him as a separate entity, even though Im lucid. Completely unintentional, but it does make it more interesting. Haha.)

I asserted myself and visualized the disguise failing. It was like struggling against someone in a mental arm-wrestle, because the command didnt just want to work on first attempt. Finally, it was like the body of the guy just kinda sewed itself into the place of the woman. He was really pissed that I ruined his illusion.

Dont remember anything after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08-11-2008
”Matchmaker” / “Militiamen” (Dream Chain):*

(Had some b6 and melatonin. Very vivid dream(s), and the "second" one was really intense.)

I was staying in a frat house. The rest of the guys were out on some sort of trip, and were expected to be home the following day. My dad was visiting with me, and we wound up walking across the street to a convenience store, coming out with a few beers. I remember my dad already being really drunk and just tossing one of his empty beer bottle into the street and shattering it, on our way back to the house. Back inside, I went to sleep. When I woke up, my roommates had already returned home, earlier than expected. There was something that I was intentionally trying to hide, but I can’t remember what it was. All I know is that I had to keep moving it, stealthily, from place to place, because they all kept coming within a few seconds of finding out what it was.

My mind was working quickly, to try to figure out a good hiding place. With the sharpening of my senses, I was able to deduce that this was an absurd situation, seeing as how I didn’t remember myself actually having roommates, or living in a frat house. I was beginning to suspect that I was dreaming, but I wasn’t quite sure. I looked at a lamp on a desk and tried to levitate it with my mind. It took a moment, and a few tries, but it finally floated up a few inches from the tabletop. I was definitely dreaming. Immediately trying to think of something to do, I went out into the hallway. Of course, the first thing to pop into my head was women, and how the place was pretty devoid of them, at the moment. I figured I needed to fix that.

I began trying to manifest some women, which I don’t really have too much practice in doing. (Usually, they are just kinda “there.”) I opened up a room door with the assertion that I’d see one inside. It work…kinda. She was rather attractive…if not for the fact that she was a quadruple amputee and had no arms or legs. ( ::?: ) One of my roommates jumped on it, though, and I ended up leaving them to their business and continuing on down the hall. I got to the kitchen and made the assertion to see another when I walked around the corner. Turning the corner, I saw that the refrigerator door was open and some chick was grabbing a beer. I was quite happy with myself that this was proving to be easier than I figured it would be, so I left this girl to one of my other roommates. Just kind of wandering aimlessly, I went back down the hall, looking for the third roommate, I figured I might as well hook him up with one, too, before manifesting one for myself. He was in the bathroom, shaving or something in the mirror. I glanced passed him, at the translucent, blue shower curtain. The only light in the bathroom was coming from behind the shower curtain, so I figured that would be perfect. I looked away for a moment, and asserted that there would be a woman for him in the shower. When I turned my head that way, I could see her body, through the tiny holes in the curtain. She was naked and I could tell she had a _huge_ rack. The two of them started some small-talk, and I left them, walking back toward the living room.

I was pretty much batting 1000 (aside from the amputee girl, but she wasn’t a total loss. Heh), so I was feeling pretty confident that I could make one for myself. I don’t even think this one took a conscious effort. She was just walking down the hallway toward me - a very cute brunette, who looked just like (and, now that I think of it, might have been) Britt. I put on some studly strut as I walked toward her like I was about to conquer some mountain. She busted my balls about it, though, and said she didn’t like how cocky I appeared. (Damn back-talking DC’s  :tongue2: ) I said “Fine, how about this?” and I grabbed her and started dancing around the room like an idiot, making silly faces and just kinda flailing about with her. She absolutely loved it. She was cracking up practically going “Wheeee!” as we whirled around the living room. In no time, we were lying down on the couch and making out. We were kissing so intensely that it took me a minute to realize that she’d transferred the bubble gum she was chewing, from her mouth to mine – which was slightly disgusting, but didn’t ruin the mood. Haha. We ended up having sex on the couch and had to have fallen asleep afterward, because I was suddenly waking up on the couch again, and the girl was already gone. I was no longer lucid, and was trying to remember just what had happened. The dream began unraveling, shortly after that.

(I began waking up, and could feel myself in the bed. I tried out a technique that I’ve been having some luck with, lately, and just completely relaxed my body while visualizing the dream I’d just had. This led to a successful dream chain, and I was back in the frat house. It happened so fast that I hardly felt like I’d left the dream at all – just pulled it back into clarity.)

*Dream One (b):*
It was now night-time. The girls from the previous dream were all back (though I didn’t notice the amputee at all), as were my roommates. We were hanging out in the living room, when, without warning, the front door burst open. A squad of (what I assume by their language, appearance, and what I’ve been reading in the news lately) Cuban (or otherwise Hispanic) militiamen stormed into the room, carrying machine guns. With plenty of kicking and screaming, they herded us up and walked us out of the house. We could see that they were taking us to an ammo shop / gun range that was down the street. It was concluded that we were being forced to train to so that we could help them fight in whatever revolution they were fighting. [color=green](Seeing as how none of them spoke English, how that was “concluded,” exactly, is a mystery to me, but their plan was explained to me by someone in my group.) My mind was racing, thinking of possible ways of escape. As usual, I began to question whether or not this was really happening. We passed a pile of scrap metal on the side of the road, and I glanced toward it, seeing if I could make it move with my mind. It wouldn’t budge, and I was getting more and more scared of our situation.

They walked us around to the back of the ammo shop, and we had to jump over a small, chain-link fence to get into the firing range area. The fence was kind of gnarled and twisted, so I took a moment to think about the easiest way to get over it. In doing so, I noticed something surprising – My feet were no longer touching the ground! I was hovering a few inches over the Earth (I guess it was because I was thinking how to best elevate myself over the fence), and it proved what I’d been hoping. I was still dreaming. 

I set my feet back down, silently refusing to move any further. I felt the man behind me jab his gun into the lower-right side of my back, to push me forward, but I wouldn’t move. Instead, I began to laugh – this deep, sinister laugh – and turned to look at him. Fed up with my defiance, the man pulled the trigger, his barrel now pressed up against my gut. I felt the bullets shred straight through me – and it definitely hurt. I had to brace myself just to keep from succumbing to it, but I _knew_ that this was a dream so, no matter how bad it felt, I had to remain in control.  He practically emptied the clip in me and now my continuing laughter was mixed with a growl as I strained to take the pain of the gunshots, which made it sound even more demonic. I was actually surprised at it, myself. It sounded like Predator’s mock of Billy’s laugh, in the _Predator_ movie. It was enough to completely scare the shit out of the gunmen. I began walking down the one that shot me, staring into his eyes and just letting out this ungodly laughter. Backing away from me, wide-eyed, he was so scared that he actually turned the machine gun on himself – putting it to his temple and splattering his brains all over the place – rather having died than face whatever supernatural being he thought I was. (I can honestly say that, even in fiction, I have never seen someone shoot themselves in the head with a machine gun. Given the guy’s role in the dream, I was more than mildly satisfied. Haha.)

Another one of the gunmen raised the barrel of his rifle at me and started shouting something in Spanish. I was on a definite power trip, though, and just started stalking toward him. I held up one hand in front of me and he opened fire. The bullets started slamming against my palm and ricocheting off of it, Superman style (which kind of hurt as well. Like someone poking me with thumbtacks), and I never broke stride as I just walked right up to him. I stopped right in front of him and he just stared at me, terrified. I said “do you have any idea who I am?” (I don’t even know what I meant by that. It was just the first thing that popped into my head. Lol.) He answered back, with a heavy accent, “You’re the Devil!!” (That’s the second time I’ve had a murderous DC call me the Devil, because of my vengeful lucid antics. I’m beginning to like it. Haha.) Without using my hands as guides, I simply focused my mind on the guy’s body. Lifting my eyes a bit also lifted the man’s boots from the ground. Then, flicking my head toward the night sky, I flung the guy upward with telekinesis, sending him flying up into the black void. He never came down. Once again, the dream began fading and I could feel myself waking up.

(Again, I stayed completely still, and tried to relax myself into falling back into the same dream. And, once again, it worked, just as quickly as it had the last time.)

*Dream One (c):*
It was daytime now, and I was outside the frat house. It had been raining, obviously, and everything was wet. The first thing I remembered was the “crazy dream I had the previous night” (thinking that I was actually awake, even though I was in my initial dream scene). I knew I had to write the dream down quickly, or I would lose it. I found a piece of paper and had a pen in my pocket, looking for something solid to write on. Everything was absolutely drenched, though, but I tried anyway. I put the paper up against a wooden beam and began taking notes on the whole affair with the militiamen, but the paper was getting completely soaked, and I knew it would be destroyed sooner or later.

The girls from the previous sections of the dream pulled up in a pick-up truck. The one that I’d been with came up to me and said that they hadn’t found my dad, yet, but got the word out and people were helping to look for him. (Apparently, he was missing?  ::wtf::  ) Seeing that I was trying to write something down, and failing, she reached inside the truck and found me a tablet, asking me if I wanted to use that instead.

That’s all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/16/2008
Dream One (chain):
"When Will I See You Again?"*

I was in a house that I figure was my grandmothers, judging by the layout, and had to use the bathroom. The bathroom was completely unfamiliar to me. It had brown, wooden walls, and seemed to look more like the inside of an outhouse than like my grandmas. I immediately realized that I was dreaming, because I had no idea where I actually was. I flew up to the ceiling, with the intention of phasing through and going out somewhere. I didnt really have any idea of what to expect, when phasing through, and I ended up seeing a sort of gray and black void. Trying to keep from getting stuck, I pulled myself back down, out of the ceiling, and landed on the floor of the bathroom again. Instead of flying out toward the sky, I decided to fly forward, out of the bathroom, and toward the wall on the other side of the house. Concentrating on passing through the wall, I came to the other side, deliberately not planning on what to see, when I got out. 

I was in a skate park, standing down in one of the empty pools. There were a few people skating around me, but I really didnt pay them too much attention. I flew up out of the pool, and landed on the side, thinking of what to do next. I remembered that I had been visiting DV before falling back to sleep, and I suddenly thought about the task of the month. The task was to eat something that was impossible to eat. The example was like a thought, so I decided that I was going to try this. Not really knowing what to expect a thought to look like, I brought my hand up behind my head and plucked with my fingers, as if pulling out a hair. Bringing my hand back around in front of me, I saw that I had pulled out a little (almost cartoonish) bubble cloud  as if it were a thought bubble in a comic strip.  It was a 3D object, though, but still looked completely animated. I popped it in my mouth and it tasted like cotton candy. 

Continuing to walk around, I jumped over a fence and walked out of the skate park. There was a suburban neighborhood and a lot of people were standing around in someones driveway. Apparently, some man had just gotten shot. He was bleeding from the side of his head as people crowded around. Somewhere in bustle of all of these people tending to this critically wounded man, I met a gorgeous chick that reminded me a lot of Amy Smart. We immediately hit it off, and were hanging around each other for pretty much the rest of the day. I began feeling the dream begin to fade, around here.

*Dream Two (FA):*
I woke up in my bed, and Cierra was prancing into my room. She was showing off a Disney outfit that she had, and I saw something that looked as if it was stuck on her shirt. I removed it, because it was apparently just out of place there, but then noticed that there were more of these odd tags all over her outfit. Supposedly, as ugly as they seemed, the strange little tags were actually a part of her outfit, and I had just ripped one of them off.

Sooner or later, she jumped up on my bed and started chatting away about something. I reached over and began tickling her. Then, I began wondering how it was that shed gotten over to my house, when I hadnt gone and picked her up the night before. I realized I was dreaming. As soon as I realized this, though, the dream just completely deteriorated. 

(It fell apart and I was awake, a bit surprised at the empty space on the bed that had once been Cierra. I lay my head back down and relaxed my body, thinking about the first dream Id had, where Id met that girl and completed the task. Before I knew it, I was back asleep.)

*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the bathroom, and became lucid as soon as I saw where I was. Walking out of the bathroom, I noticed that there was someone in the room to my left, and went to investigate. Some chick was in there watching TV by herself. Without really wasting too much time, I walked in, said a couple of words, and we were soon having sex on the couch. Another girl came in, halfway through, and the girl I was with started going down on her.

(The dream began fading, around here, but I lay still and found myself falling right back into it, before it seemed I ever fully awoken.)

*Dream One (c):*
Im back in the street scene where the guy had gotten shot, already lucid. Meeting the same girl as I had before, we just hit it off the same as in the previous dream. I ended up spending what felt like a whole day with her, just going around and doing everything together. The dream seemed to last for a really long time, and by the end of it, I was _really_ fond of this DC. At one point, I was sitting in a chair, and she walked up behind me, leaning down over me and giving me upside-down kisses so good that it made my pull slightly away from her, obviously regretting the fact that I knew she was just a DC. She actually acknowledged it by saying something about how she was glad that she made me feel that way, as if it was flattering to her. 

I kept thinking about the time, and that Id gone to bed really late and couldnt risk oversleeping. I knew I had to wake up so I could at least see that I hadnt overslept, and that I probably would not be able to return to this scene, seeing as how I knew I had to get up soon anyway. I got up and said my goodbyes. I also asked (getting drawn, more and more, into the illusion) if Id see her around, sometime soon. As if slapping me back to reality she said something like You know enough about dreams to know the score. You may not see me for a long time, or I could be in a false awakening tomorrow.

I just sort of grinned, knowing exactly what she meant, and focused on opening my waking world eyes, waking up shortly after.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/02/2008
Frag:*
( :Bang head: 
Must...Get....More....SLEEP!

My recall has been _horrible_, lately. Lost a lucid dream last night.)
I remember something about meeting some guys and hanging out with them around the Lake Mary area. Later, I believe I was in jail, or around a jail (All I really remember is seeing the bars). It was here that I began suspecting I was dreaming, and looked down at my hands, confirming it. My hands were waving, and my middle and ring finger were kind of bowed with the tips touching, but the center knuckles opened apart from one another, making a hole. 

I remember flying with my arms crossed - more like hovering. I believe I was showing a DC what I could do, because I knew this was a dream. Can't really recall a damn thing else, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/26/2008
"Monstrous Mansion"*

This one took place at some _huge_ mansion. It was like something out of a Resident Evil game, in that there were all kinds of secret rooms, hallways and tunnels running all through it. I was with a bunch of my friends, and we were all outside at first, just hanging out in the back "yard" of the mansion. There were plenty of other people that we didn't know, occupying the mansion as well. Someone in our group had to leave, and I remember them pulling away just before the rest of us went back inside. We ran through the hallways and pretty much just explored this massive place. I was with a girl that looked a lot like my ex, and even had her same name, but I could tell that it wasn't her. This girl was much more petite and had subtly different features. The topic of conversation, as we were roaming through the halls, fell on sex and, pretty soon, most of us were looking for places to break away from the group and go have sex. One couple dipped away into a deserted stairwell. Another couple decided to lock themselves in the elevator. The girl I was with jumped up onto my lap, straddling me and wrapping her legs around me. We started making out as I carried her down the hall. I could feel myself growing more aroused and obviously she could, too, because she responded by flexing her pc muscle. Even though we were both fully clothed, I could feel it and it was driving me crazy. I don't think we ever got to actually have sex, though.

Later, some others in our group had to leave. We were back near the entrance and they were driving away in a truck. It was getting late now, and we were back roaming through the darkened hallways. Things suddenly took a turn, here, and the mansion was now being over-run with monsters. They came in all shapes and sizes and stalked down the hallways, chasing anyone that they crossed paths with. I remember one, in particular, that kind of reminded me of something like the Tyrant, from Resident Evil. I was coming down one hallway and he was heading in my direction. The way he was walking was a slow, heavy stalk. He reminded me of the Hulk. I stayed clear to one side of the hall, and he just walked right passed me, his feet thudding rhythmically. This guy had been the most intimidating monster I'd seen, but he quickly took a backseat when I ran across an even bigger one. This one, I never actually got a chance to see, but I could only _hear_ it coming in my direction. I had been about to turn a corner, when I heard loud, booming footsteps. I could see something shimmering off of the walls, down the hall, and saw actual movement within the shadows cast. It was like the scene in Fellowship of the Ring when the Balrog began approaching. I turned around and hauled ass the other way. I didn't have to see it, but I could tell this thing was huge. This one could talk and, even though I don't remember anything he was saying (though I do know that it had something to do with taunting me), his relaxed voice was so loud and full of bass that it shook the walls around me, even though I'd run to a maybe 200 yard, multi-cornered lead.

We had all been coping pretty well, so far, but it was when this thing showed up that I was really determined to get the hell out of there. For some reason, it was just me now. Everyone else had disappeared. I went running from room to room, trying to find a way out. At first, I couldn't find anything but rooms and dead ends. Some of the rooms that I'd open were just completely crazy. One of them had a jungle growing inside of it. It actually looked more like a portal than a room, but I knew it wasn't the way out that I'd come. The huge monster kept following me - not really _trying_ to catch me, but just not leaving me alone. He just kept taunting me with that low, thunderous voice. Eventually, I'd gotten downstairs and was in a room surrounded by glass, like a plant nursery. It was the way out into the yard where we'd been hanging earlier. I tried all the doors but they were locked, and now I could tell that the large creature was getting much too close for comfort. Bracing myself for some rather unpleasant consequences, I ran and dove through a pane of glass, rolling out into the grass. There were already a bunch of people outside, standing around like everything was just peachy. I just knew I had to get the hell out of this place, because things were fuckin crazy here. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw an idling motorcycle tip over in the street. No one was around it, and I had immediately decided to jump on it and use it to make my escape. I started running toward it and one of the glass doors from the mansion opened up. Some old man - who I could immediately tell was somehow an "embodiment" of the supernatural force in the mansion - came running outside, gun in hand.

As I ran away from him, turning my neck to watch him try to chase me, I saw him take the gun and throw it in my direction. He was apparently throwing it to a man that I was just about to pass, on my way to the fallen bike. This man, being much closer to me, would have a much easier shot. However, I was crossing the projected path of the weapon, and was able to reach up and snatch it out of the air just before he caught it. Possessing the weapon now, my first impulse was to pivot to a stop and aim the gun back at the old man. I could see, though, that it wasn't a pistol, but a flare gun. Brian was now, for some reason, standing right beside me. He looked at me and said that the flare gun wasn't going to work. I tried to shoot the guy anyway, and the flare fell to the grass, about half the distance away from him. Suddenly, the old man pulled out a real pistol and aimed it in my direction. I don't know whether or not he killed me, because I don't remember the gun going off, but I immediately woke up after seeing him aim it toward me.


(I got up out of bed and came to the computer, jotted down some notes from the dream and browsed DV for about 15 minutes. I made sure to check out what the Tasks of the Month were, because I'd planned on trying a WBTB. I didn't really want to enter the same dream, but just wanted to focus on recognizing the dream state. I was thrown right back into the previous dream environment, though.)

*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the mansion. This time we were all in a very large auditorium, somewhere in the house. The whole place was packed with people, and the place was abuzz like there was some huge show about to start, but it just hadn't begun yet. Sooner or later, we learned of an alarm that ran through the whole mansion that would sound when something crazy was about to happen. (For those of you who have seen _Silent Hill_, it's like the loud air raid siren that warned the town whenever the ghosts were coming.) The place broke into a subtle panic, and people began streaming toward the exits. Plenty of other people just stayed behind, though, not really worried about it. I talked to JD for a moment and he said they were all going down to the "catacombs" beneath the building, which I guess was standard procedure whenever this alarm goes off. I told him I'd be staying behind. I can't remember why. 

Talking to JD and picturing all of the people seeking shelter when the ghosts came reminded me of how everyone had disappeared, in my previous dream, and made me figure that that's where everyone had went. Remembering the previous dream brought me to lucidity. I sat down in one of the seats, near the high, rear exits of the room, and started having a conversation with some heavy-set girl about lucidity. After a while, we fooled around under a blanket that she happened to have with her, while all the other people just kind of hung out and did their own thing.

Later, I was roaming through the hallways again, expecting the shit to hit the fan, and this place to become over-run with monsters again. It didn't seem like it was going to happen, though. There were other people just wandering the halls, too, but nobody seemed the least bit aware that there were supposed to be creatures causing havoc around here. Continuing to walk about aimlessly, I came upon two fountains in the hallway. I suddenly remembered that I'd read the Tasks, and the basic one was to walk on water. I stepped up onto the edge of the fountain and took a step forward, trying to keep myself up, mentally. The first step I took sank into the surface a bit, but never actually got wet. I was able to keep myself elevated and pulled the leg back out, standing on top of the surface. I started walking across it, and it felt like walking on a water bed. I felt that I had to really focus to keep myself from falling in. I remember looking down and seeing an eel swimming under my feet. When I jumped down from the other side of the fountain, I went up onto the other one and walked across it as well. I never was able to remember the advanced task, though.  ::?: 

Shortly after this, word began getting around that the all doors to the mansion had been locked. People slowly began to panic. I had a feeling that this meant things were about to get nuts, and it would be just like the first time. Even though I was lucid, this wasn't a very appealing thought to me. (Heh.) I tried to text JD, on my phone, but had a really hard time seeing the screen and the characters. I suppose I could have tried to fix it with visualization, but not only did I not think of it, but I felt I was in a rather low level of lucidity. Eventually, I got a hold of him, and he said he was down in the catacombs. I didn't know if I wanted to travel down through all of that shit, alone, to find them. Even though the doors locked themselves, though, nothing really happened. People slowly calmed down. The doors opened, and things began returning to normal. For some reason, many of us stayed to hang out around the mansion. A few of my friends an I were hanging around out in the same back yard. The only difference was that the road where the motorcycle had fallen, was now a set of train tracks. I didn't notice this until a train suddenly came rolling out between us and the mansion. It was an old, ragged, un-kept train, and the locomotive stopped directly behind the glass, overhung doors of the mansion, and sat there for a moment. Then, all at once, a chorus of clothed, dated spirits streamed out of the train, hooking through the air and launching themselves into the mansion, just sinking in through the walls. Immediately, I figured that this was the beginning of the _first_ monster attack on the mansion that I'd experienced, and the ghosts had been responsible for the monsters we encountered (as if my adventure had actually taken me back through time - in the dream - but I don't know if that's actually the case). 

While watching the ghosts fire themselves into the mansion, the dream began unraveling and I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/07/2008
Dream (Frag) Three:* (FA)
Woke up in my bed and walked out to the kitchen, in my boxers, to get a drink. The only light on in the house was the white kitchen light, and even that didn't seem to be very bright. I got to the kitchen, and immediately something felt strange. The state of things just didn't seem right, to me. I began to question if I was dreaming, and decided to try to use some TK. Jumping forward, I strained to focus on keeping myself from touching the floor, effectively stopping in mid-air, and hovering over the tile. I was lucid. I tried to think of what I could do but figured, first, I should go out for some night air.

Then, I made the worst possible mistake I could have made. I tried to fly up through the ceiling and roof.

I got stuck in a black void and then woke up. Of course.

I'm an idiot.

----------


## maxy126

hey just to say ure lds are really interesting just how u pick them up ive been almost lucid everyday of this week including this morning :S its really annoying me now

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> hey just to say ure lds are really interesting just how u pick them up ive been almost lucid everyday of this week including this morning :S its really annoying me now



Hey thanks, maxy! I hate being _almost_ lucid. It does suck pretty bad. I get into some pretty heavy dry-spells, where I'll be right on the threshold of lucidity, and I'll just completely zone out and miss the cues. The best advice I could give you would probably be to constantly be aware of your state. Even when you _know_ you are awake, try to test the theory by doing something that you could only do in dreams, or a standard reality check like looking at a clock twice or trying to push a finger through your palm.

Eventually, these habits will carry over into the dream world, and you'll be able to pick up lucidity a little easier.

And thanks for posting here. I almost forgot that I need to update. Haha.

----------


## maxy126

> Hey thanks, maxy! I hate being _almost_ lucid. It does suck pretty bad. I get into some pretty heavy dry-spells, where I'll be right on the threshold of lucidity, and I'll just completely zone out and miss the cues. The best advice I could give you would probably be to constantly be aware of your state. Even when you _know_ you are awake, try to test the theory by doing something that you could only do in dreams, or a standard reality check like looking at a clock twice or trying to push a finger through your palm.
> 
> Eventually, these habits will carry over into the dream world, and you'll be able to pick up lucidity a little easier.
> 
> And thanks for posting here. I almost forgot that I need to update. Haha.



ah thx for the advice  ::D:  if ure in like a dryspell shouldnt u try like different techniques like wild n stuff + kwl cant wait to read it  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ah thx for the advice  if ure in like a dryspell shouldnt u try like different techniques like wild n stuff + kwl cant wait to read it



Depends on what works best for you. I have barely _any_ success with WILDs. WBTB is my best method. But, sure, it's always good to switch it up every now and then.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Some notes I hadn't gone back to expand on yet. I'll write them out later: )
10/16/2008:
Lost lucid dream. Remember looking at my hands and they looked like penguin flippers almost.

10/18/2008:
Haunted house. Going through with play weapons. Surprising all the ghouls by pretending to kick their asses. Sitting on shore where fake shark came up like Jaws.
With Todd. Out on the water. Massive "shark" eating some other huge fish. Kept trying to get him to get a good look at it. Lucid. Flying over water. TK on huge shark and pulled him out of water to see how big he was. Back and forth to small islands.
Chased by people eventually. Through a compound they owned. Dead people, dark patches of hills with bushes. Knew I didn't want to go there. Riding bikes. People coming, and we had to haul ass away from them. I ended up getting caught.
Mario's b-day. Family and everything. Jeremiah was there and wanted some lemonade I made out of something or other. Mario's cake had 4 candles. Freestyled a bar about his b-day.



*11/08/2008
Frag:*
Was at home for a while, and then ended up going for a drive. There was a girl with me, shortly after that, and we were soon hanging out with a few more guys. My notes say something about us getting our vehicle stuck, and that I got into an argument with one of the guys that were with us, but I don’t remember much of this one at all. Later, we were back at someone’s house, and I was in one of the rooms talking to the girl. In the middle of my conversation with her, I realized I was dreaming. I was standing next to a large mirror that sat on a counter. Climbing up onto the counter, I stared at myself in this huge mirror. Leaning forward, and tipped my forehead against the glass and pushed. My head sank into the mirror. It felt like a cold sheet wrapped around my face. I kept my eyes open, and I saw the world around my reflection warp and stretch, the further I pushed in. Even though there was really no sound around me, the acoustics from the room I was in began coming into this sort of “tunnel” I was displacing in the mirror the more I sank into it. It sounded like listening to “the sea,” if you pick up a sea shell.



*11/19/2008
”Following the Yellow Brick Road”*

I was in my old house, just sitting around and not doing much. I remember going outside at night and just walking around my neighborhood. For no reason that I can remember, I realized that I was dreaming. While trying to think of something to do, I began to slowly levitate, about to fly off to do whatever came to mind. Then, I thought about the Lucid Task. The only one I could remember was the Yellow Brick Road task. Asking myself what the quickest way would be, to find a yellow brick road, I lowered myself back down to the street. 

Looking back down the cross-street that ran to my house, I could see in the low glow of the streetlight that the road was made of stone.  It was a very small road, only wide enough for about one car, and it trailed off behind my house and around the back of my neighborhood. I walked the length of the road and…then it just kinda stopped. It ended at the corner of the block and brought me to the front side of the complex. Some dude that kind of reminded me of Doc Brown (I had been watching _Back to the Future_, the other day.) came running up to me and rambling on about something. I talked to him for a while and ended up losing lucidity. We walked back around toward the front of the neighborhood, and passed my mom, uncle and a few other people. My mom had got a new motorcycle, and she let me ride it. It was a Harley, and pretty badass. I was riding it, though, and hitting the front breaks almost threw me off of the bike. It stood up on the front wheel and spun 180 degrees, landing and facing the opposite direction. I brought it back to her and some of the guys checked it out and said that the reason it was like that was because of a fucked up suspension. They started working on the bike and trying to work out the leaning issue.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/25/2008
"Running on Water"*

I was at a lake that had a muddy bank which was about 4 feet high. I'd ended up getting too closed to the edge, and slipped into the water. Unable to get out by myself, I saw another guy reaching out to help me out of the water. I tried to lift myself out but, instead, ended up pulling him into the water as well. In trying to find my way out of this murky water, I realized I was only dreaming. After all that time, trying to get out of the lake, I simply focused my mind upon my 'physical' body, and levitated out of the water. Touching my feet down on the surface, I walked around on the water. It was the third (I think) time I've done it, and it still felt awesome. Then I began running on the water, which was something I'd never done before. It felt a lot like running on the pavement except that, even though I had traction, I could feel each step sinking just below the surface. Just after that, I took to the air and flew out over the field, coming along a wrought-iron fence that lined some kind of park. I lowered my feet onto the columns of iron that made up the rods in the fence, and I began to walk across them, balancing myself in the air with hardly any effort. I tried to remember what the lucid task was, but I couldn't think of it.

Not really able to think of what to do at the moment, I began doing a little parkour, just running around and jumping up and through all kinds of crazy things, making my way to the top of a billboard. Looking off to one side, I noticed a couple of teenagers. One of them had a dirt bike, the other; a skateboard. Jumping forward, I kind of glided down toward them, landing on the ground with the intention of taking the kid's skateboard and kinda 'skiing' across a huge puddle that was not too far away from us. 

The dream began fading, here, and I woke up.


*11/28/2008
"Skullface"*

I was lucid, and in a gymnasium where a whole bunch of people were just kind of standing around. I dont think there was a game going on, but I really dont remember anything before just being lucid and standing up in the bleachers. I started showing off to some of the DCs that I was just dreaming, and began levitating, floating down the aisle. When I got to the ground, I turned around and started using telekinesis to make other people levitate, and then I would levitate a group of people at once. Somehow I got a hold of some creepy skeleton mask that I think I might have had on since before I was lucid. It was attached to my white hat, which I had turned backward, and hung down over my face. 

I went flying through the halls behind the gym - which seemed more like the hallways of a stadium, than a much smaller gymnasium  and just freaking people out, because I was flying around with a skull over my face. Haha. I ended up befriending two DCs, a guy and a girl, and we left the building. We ended up smoking or drinking while, while riding around in the car. I had lost lucidity around here, and I remember coming to the end of a street where there was a motorcycle cop standing around. We were really paranoid, and thought he was going to give us shit, but he didnt. 

Later, we were back at someones house. I was lounging on the bed, with the girl, and she kept playing with my feet. I had been about to take a shower and, as I was putting my stuff in the bathroom, Id gotten the idea to jokingly proposition her to join me. But, as I was going back to the room, I saw that she was making a move on the other guy, pulling him off into another room and closing the door behind them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/26/2008
"Incident At Gator Lake"*

I was lucid sometime around either the beginning of this dream, or a dream before it. I remember becoming lucid in a parking lot, and asking the DC who was with me (A real friend of mine. Can't remember who) what we should do with our lucidity. I tried _so damn hard_ to remember what the tasks of the month are, but I couldn't. All I could think of was the "Build a Snowman" and "Give a DC a Present" tasks, but knew they were previous tasks. Not able to think of the present task, we went off to find something to do.

Next thing I know, I was out at lake with Brian, Matt and a few others. (Not 100% certain that these dreams were connected, but I'm pretty positive) All around - and in - this lake were castles and other medeival structures that people were touring, so the whole area was like a theme park or something. (Been noticing castles and such appearing more in my dreams. Will start trying to look for them as dream signs.) We were the only people on the lake that actually had jetskis (the stand-up kind) and we were just having a blast with them, hooking u-turns and just opening them all the way up, speeding on such a (relatively) small body of water. There was a dark corner of the lake which turned into a small river, through dense, jungle-like areas, which funneled out into a much larger lake or river, and we were all careful to stay away from it. We knew that there were gators in this lake, that hung out mostly in that area, but it didn't stop us from jet-skiing and boating in the water. Though I do remember being secretely horrified of falling off one of the jet-skis. Lol.

Some time later, we had to go. Matt and Brian went to go get the car, and I sat down in a lobby area, waiting. I had a bag with me that had comic books and some of my art supplies in it, and I began drawing. Some guy, sitting beside me, was a comic book fanatic and started going crazy over my art and the badass comics I had. We sat there and talked about comics for a while, and I forgot that I was supposed to go back up front after giving them a little time to get the car. I didn't really care, though, because I remember having to wait for them for like an hour, before coming to the lake, for something I actually _don't_ remember. (Lol.) So I just sat there and talked to the guy a bit more. Another Brian, from work, comes in and tells me to hurry up, because the other Brian is waiting for me at the car, and I finally get up to leave. On the way out, I noticed that the entire place was absolutely _crawling_ with gorgeous women. The majority of them were Latina, which implied that we were in some sort of South American (Or southern-North American - lol) tourist spot. I was practically tripping over myself, trying to check some of them out, on my way to the door.

Walking out of this place - which was open, over the lake, but enclosed, between the lake and the parking lot - was like walking through an airport terminal. Very modern and commercialized. I had to walk down two flights of stairs that were all surrounded by dark marble and glass. When I got down to the ground level, walking out through the glass, mall-type doors, I came across a little asian kid pretending to be Hiro Nakamura from _Heroes_. He was squinting his eyes like him, and I could tell he was trying to bend space/time. I thought it was kind of cute, and then turned to walk to the car. Ironically enough, I bumped into the _"real"_ Hiro Nakamura. He told me something important, but I can't remember what it was, and we started walking out to where I knew the car and my friends would be. Way out in front of us, down the line of cars, I see some kind of commotion. A fight or something? I can't tell what it is, but then I see a tiny woman hit the ground. A young girl is screaming, and the woman's body seems to be getting slowly dragged between two parked cars, by something I couldn't yet see. I could hear the woman screaming now, and the young girl came running toward us.

As she approached, we could see the girl was _completely_ covered in blood. It was running down her arms, and splashed all over the front of her dress. Her face and hair were soaked in it. She was screaming something like "It took it! That dog ran off with the baby!!," and was holding her hands out to us as she pled - as if to show a subconscious shock at being drenched in blood, while trying to convey her message. Apparently the dog had attacked the group and was wrestling the baby away from the lady, which is why we saw her being dragged. The rest of my friends suddenly came in view of the incident, as did a few other strangers. It was then that we saw a large, but boney, tan-colored dog running aimlessly through the parking lot. It's face, too, was covered in blood. Those with guns drew them, and started trying to take the dog down. I - somehow knowing it was there - ran to _my mom's_ car and grabbed her gun out of the glove box. The clip and gun were separated, and I popped the clip in, cocked it and ran back to help take the dog down, before it killed someone, or someone _else_. 

The police suddenly show up, and get a little nervous because I don't have a permit to carry a gun. They didn't really bother anyone, though, and seemed to appreciate the help in finding the dog. We were all allowed to search along with them, weapons drawn. At one point, I saw the dogs legs, standing under a truck. I quickly dropped down onto my stomach, drew a bead on the dog and fired. Or, rather, tried to fire. The gun just clicked in my hand. Someone else saw me and dropped down beside me to shoot at the dog, but he was too late, and the dog ran off just as the bullets whizzed passed him. I got up and pulled the clip out of my gun. 

Turns out, I had put it in backward.  ::doh:: 

Flipping it around, I went back in to join the chase for the dog. Don't remember anything after that. 

(I got up with the intention to come to DV, find out the tasks, and try a WBTB, but I ended up staying awake.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. I just realized that I only have 1 lucid dream recorded for December, and I barely even remember the lucidity. I know I haven't been keeping up with my dreaming as much, but that's ridiculous. I need to get back on it.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

God, I love WBTB (and melatonin)!  ::banana:: 

Huge post ahead:

[Here's the abridged version, for those who don't wanna read the whole thing: 
Lucid while in a boat. Went for a walk on water and flight. Tried to do Santa task but couldn't make it snow. Looked for sex. Created door/portal. Lost lucidity and regained numerous times. Met really hot girl who looked like Salma Hayek. Great lucid sex. Ended up back on the lake in a boat with her this time. She gets kidnapped. Fly to some huge mountain. Try to dodge an arrow at it kills her. Time rewinds. Save her this time but she gets shot in the hand instead. Went psycho-lucid-killer on the badguys, using TK.]

*12/27/2008
”Lakeview Lucidity”*

(I really brought lucidity back with a vengeance! I took some b6 and melatonin before bed, but then I woke up at 6, after ‘dreamless’ sleep, and came to browse DV for a little while. Knowing I had a few more hours to sleep, I turned on the brainflooder for a little while, popped _another_ melatonin and went back to bed. I couldn’t resist smoking a bowl, though, which may be why my recall is so shoddy (which seems a little ironic, considering the size of the post, but I know there is a lot I’m leaving out). The main factor, though, is probably just that this dream was so damn long. It just seemed to go on and on, and I kept losing and re-gaining lucidity, throughout. I tried, numerous times, to stop and run over the events that were happening in the dream, just so I could remember them all when I woke up, and I believe I got most of it. But there were some points where I was just like “There is no way in hell I’m going to remember all this,” and I just quit trying. Enough of that, though, and on to the dream…)

The first thing I remember is sitting in a boat, talking to someone. It was night time, and we were on a lake right outside of an apartment complex. Looking out over the water, toward the moon, I could see a bunch of alligators on top of the water. By on top, I mean literally - as in they were walking on top of the water, instead of just breaking the surface. I pointed this out to whoever was in the boat with me, which I think might have been Todd, and instantly realized I was dreaming. Though a little apprehensive about the pitch-black water around us, I stepped out of the boat and started walking across the water. Again, it felt like real water under my shoes, as if I wasn’t _standing_ on it, but more like floating with my feet just barely touching the surface. While standing on the water, I looked down at my hands to ground myself into the dream. My fingers looked like they were tied in knots. From there, I started flying, ascending over the lake and heading toward the apartments beside it. I went phasing through the walls and doors, trying to find something interesting to do. Nothing really seemed to come to mind, immediately, and then I thought of the Tasks of the Month. It still took me a moment to remember what the tasks were, but I remembered that one of them was to ride on Santa’s sleigh. Heading outside, I flew up to the roof, which was actually quite tough to land on because it had one of those high-angled, church-type rooftops, and my feet kept trying to slide down it. I got to the top, though, and looked out over the lake.

It was dark out, but a pretty clear night. And warm. It didn’t seem very Christmas-y, and I really wanted to set the mood, if I was going to try to summon Santa and/or his sleigh. I began to visualize winds coming in from my right, and a blanket of snow streaming down over the grass and dark water of the lake. The winds slowly began to pick up, and I was sort of directing it in as if I was using telekinesis. I would focus on drawing it in from the right, inhaling and tensing a bit as I drew my hands from right to left. Then, relaxing, I sifted my hands back over to the right again, then drawing back to the left while ‘pulling’ the wind across the scene. I could hear waves being born on the lake, growing with intensity, the more I tried to pull the snow and winds in. All I was able to get were a few dashes of white on the dark surfaces beneath me. No true snow storm. Finally, I figured that I was using up too much energy in trying to do this, and I wanted to have some fun with this lucid before it was over. After a few more tries I gave up, and floated back down off the roof.

Wandering aimlessly, trying to think of something epic to do, I began to get a little…anxious…and wondered if I had time for a quickie, and if I could pull one off without waking up. I started phasing in and out of the apartments again, looking for a hot DC chick to have sex with. Going through one of the hallways, I came across a group of roughneck-looking guys with a basketball. They were coming my way and I just didn’t feel like dealing with them so, when they got within range, I just jumped up and hovered over them, touching down lightly, behind them, as they passed. They all turned around and looked at me in shock, and I just kept on going, trying to find a good lucid lay. I had no luck, though. All of the apartments were more or less abandoned. I did come across one heavyset man that was cleaning one of the apartments. A bit curious as to how he would answer, I asked him - as if he were a separate entity from myself - to tell me something about the universe. I can’t remember what he answered or what, exactly, I asked him.  :Sad: 

Phasing through objects seemed to get harder. I was beginning to get ‘stuck’ in things and really have to push my way through them. I thought there had to be a better way of getting around. I didn’t want to try spinning, since that usually makes the whole thing deteriorate and puts me at the risk of waking up, so I wanted to try another way. I remembered the ‘door’ method I used back in my “Water Dragon” dream, and decided to give it a shot. I put my hand down on the carpet and visualized a thin plank of wood materializing beneath my palm. A long, translucent strip came into view, beneath my hand, as if I was pressing it down into the floor. The strip gained solidity, to where it was no longer see-through, and I pulled my hand upward, the strip elongating into a brown wooden door. When the door was as tall as I was, I let it go, and it stood there in front of me. Before I really had time to suggest to myself what I wanted to find behind the door, I absent-mindedly reached out and opened it, already beginning to step through. 

I was now in someone else’s house and was surrounded by a Spanish family. It was daytime now, and the sun shone in through the windows. I don’t remember _exactly_ when, but it was sometime around here that I first lost lucidity. There was an adorable little baby boy, with a little beanie on, and I picked him up and sat down in a chair with him on my lap. Immediately, it was if I had been a friend of the family for a long time. I started rocking the chair, holding the baby, and he began dozing off. I don’t remember if I met the girl first, or became lucid again first, but – somewhere around here – I realized I was dreaming again. Don’t know if anything triggered it or if it was spontaneous. There was now a girl there who looked just like a young Salma Hayek hanging around, and I immediately gravitated toward her. (I just saw her on Punk’d yesterday. Good gawd.  ::smitten:: ) I just hung out with her for a while, without really turning it into anything overtly sexual. She had to do something for her family involving tending to bees and wasps, and I helped her with that. I wasn’t afraid of the insects because I kept reminding myself it was a dream. Otherwise, I probably would have been terrified. Lol. She was really shy and reserved at first, which actually made me even more attracted to her, but she warmed up to me pretty quickly. 

Next thing I know, we were waking up in an elegant, white room with two large beds. In the other bed was some huge guy, passed out. Her roommate or something I’m guessing. Don’t know exactly. We were both naked and she carried the white sheet with her as she got up and went over toward the bathroom. I followed her and walked up behind her, sliding my arms around her and kissing her neck while I talked to her. She seemed to forget her original reason for getting up as I guided her over to a short countertop, somewhat sit/standing against it, pulling her back against me.(<--_So_ awesome that I found such an accurate picture. Heh.) I could tell she was getting hot, the way she leaned her head back into me while I kissed her neck. My hands traced down her stomach and played along her pelvis. They started to go lower and she kind of shifted, apprehensively. I backed off a little and kept kissing her neck and shoulder. Obviously feeling the intoxication, he was a little more inviting, the next time my hand fell between her legs. She reached back, between our bodies, and took hold of me - rubbing and feeling me get harder in her hand. Then, she arched her back and pulled me down beneath her, sitting back and pushing me inside her from behind, my hand still working around front. As we had sex, I periodically looked over her shoulder, seeing that the DC - who was supposed to be sleeping - was now _pretending_ to be asleep, and failing miserably. I could see him watching us through squinted eyes, not sure whether or not she noticed. I didn’t really care, though, knowing this was just a dream. The sex was great, though. Hot shit. 

Around here, the dreaming became really erratic. I kept changing scenes and losing – then regaining - lucidity. Periodically, I would stop and try to remember everything that happened in the dream, starting back from being in the boat. Then, I would find myself somewhere/sometime else, and lose lucidity all over again. At one point, I was back at the lake, in the boat. I was with ‘Salma,’ this time, and we were just rowing along aimlessly. We were talking about something and something triggered some clarity. It hit me in the middle of a sentence and – though I forgot how the sentence began – my last few words were “…because this is still just a dream!” I was lucid again. I started to fly like I had in the beginning, since it was just so much damn fun. I went up really high and then free-fell down toward the lake. Just before impact I braced myself and focused on not entering the water. Instead, I hit the water like it was a water bed, sinking just a bit and jiggling around on the surface. 

‘Salma’ and I hung out and, sometime after this, she ended up getting kidnapped. I had to fly to some far off place to get the guys that had her, and I remember streaking across a large city at night. Before I knew it, I was ascending some high, rocky tower and flying was getting more and more difficult. I was starting to just hover for a while and descend. So, I stuck to jumping great lengths and climbing the mountainous tower on hand at foot. It was really intense, because large pieces of stone kept crumbling under my weight and dropping down to the earth far below. Lucid or not, I didn’t like how little control I had, and being so high made me a bit nervous. I made my way into the tower through a tiny opening in its face. Inside, I chased down the guys that had ‘Salma,’ and got her back. One of the men shot at me with a crossbow, and I was able to jump aside just as the arrow went passed me…right into ‘Salma’s’ back, killing her. 

Immediately (and involuntarily, actually) I was able to somehow rewind the scene. The villain drew the crossbow again and fired. This time I tried to catch the arrow. I was only able to grab the back end of the shaft, though, and the arrow was deflected slightly; away from ‘Salma’s’ back, and stabbing her, instead, in the hand. 

After this, I turned the tables on the villains. My dream control increased significantly, just out of annoyance, and I was able to easily fly again. I rose up from the ground with my arms at my sides, pretty pissed off at this confrontation. Slowly, I began flying after them as they ran, stalking them, picking them up with telekinesis and throwing them all over the hallways. I don’t remember exactly what I ended up doing to them in the end, though.

----------


## maxy126

Nice man ive had 6 Almost lucid dreams and 1 short shitty 2 secs lucid dream which is alot like ure FA it was actually an FA for me too lol   :Sad:  you know melatonin what does it do? and where can i find it?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nice man ive had 6 Almost lucid dreams and 1 short shitty 2 secs lucid dream which is alot like ure FA it was actually an FA for me too lol   you know melatonin what does it do? and where can i find it?



Melotonin is a natural chemical that the brain produces to help you go to sleep. It is basically what helps your body run through its natural sleep cycles, and what makes people tend to get tired when it's dark (it's released by the brain when it's dark). Taking supplemental melatonin helps you to be more likely to sleep heavily, so it helps keep you asleep when, in a more alert state, you might have waken up.

I would always suggest trying some of the site's suggested methods of staying in the dream first, if you haven't. But, if you're looking for something to help you stay asleep (getting to those longer REM periods that come at the end of a good night's sleep), melatonin is a nice, safe, alternative.

----------


## maxy126

Ok thx for the info i had a real vivid dream last night and became lucid beacuase it went black and white and then i just felt i cud control the dream like sway it in different directions its so werid i find it hard to control my ody when im lucid like last night felt like i was stupidly drunk i was trying to walk into the public toliets and it was SOOO fucking hard i had to use all my strength on the walls gosh :O but im getting there man  :smiley:  ill try and look for melation

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/21/2009
Dream One (a):
Get Some!*

(This dream was amazing. Id fallen asleep in my computer chair ( ::roll:: ), and when I woke up, it was about 3am. I figured I could do a WBTB, and so I hung out for a few minutes and then went to bed, auto-suggesting that I would realize when Im dreaming.) 

I was in someones apartment with a group of people. I dont remember what happened in the very beginning, but I soon began to suspect I was dreaming. I walked over to the window and put my hand on it. It resisted at first, but soon it bubbled outward and my hand began to phase through it. I now knew I was dreaming and put my other arm up, pushing out and walking through the glass. Outside, it was a bit overcast, and I just kind of looked around for something to do. I knew, immediately, that I didnt know what the Tasks were, this month, so I just tried to think of anything fun to do. (I kept looking down at my hands, all throughout this dream, which grounded me perfectly - and kept me from slipping out of the dream prematurely - many times. I also began singing that Dreaming song, by some female artist I cant remember, quietly to myself, so my mind wouldnt wander from the knowledge that I _was_ dreaming.) 

I walked over to a small pond and brought my hands down by my knees, I then whipped them up over my head, trying to force a telekinetic jet of water to shoot up from the pond. It didnt work, though. I then focused my mind on the surface again, pushing my hands slowly out in front of me, like I was pushing a wall. A small hemi-sphere of water began denting inward as I pushed the surface of the pond down into itself. Nothing else to do was really coming to mind, aside from a few lucid tricks, so I decided to go see what the DCs Id been hanging out with were up to. I walked back to the apartment and went inside. There were two really cute girls and a couple of guys in there, and I just chilled for a bit and waited to see if anything interesting would come up. Later, the girls were making some cake in the kitchen, and the rest of us were passing through, periodically, just doing whatever else it was that we were doing. I stopped by one of the DC girls and just reached out and grabbed a huge handful of her ass, kinda pushing her up against the table. She turned around and we immediately started making out. We moved from the kitchen and into the living room and were about to just have sex on the floor. The other girl came in, and she was the _really_ hot one, so I shifted from the other one to her, and was about to have sex with her instead, but when she started to take off her shirt, I saw that she actually had _six_ boobs, instead of two. ( ::shock:: ) They looked more like dog nipples than human. She also had a _huge_ bit of stitch-work running down the side of her body, as if she had been ripped apart and laced back together. Needless to say, I went back to the girl I was already with and finished up. 

Later, it had gotten dark and we went outside. There was a guy lying in the street by a van, and a bunch of onlookers standing around him. The guy had gotten the top half of his head chopped off, as if hed been visited by Sylar, from _Heroes_. There was blood all over the concrete. A frightened woman in the crowd asked Who did this?! And someone else replied, The Devil! It was the Devil! By this time, fresh out of other ideas, I was in the mood for a good fight. I pushed through the crowd and said, The Devil? Where is he? Which way did he go? Then, I heard this loud, maniacal, almost demonic laughter coming from one of the balconies high above me. The man beside me pointed up and said There! He went up there! I looked up and saw a dark balcony. It was somehow more ominous than any of the others around it, and just seemed to scream evil. (It was like as if it was Halloween and none of the other balconies were decorated, but you just _knew_ this one had a kickass haunted house inside of it, though I couldnt see anything inside.) I jumped in the air and tried flying up to the balcony as everyone around me watched. I kept falling a few feet short, though, and would start sinking back to the ground. I tried over and over, but just couldnt get up there. Finally, as if accommodating me, a large group of monsters of all type jumped down from the balcony and landed all around me. I dont remember exactly what they looked like, but I know that they were all varied, and I believe they were all either famous movie monsters or just some of them were. I began to square off with a few of them and wondered, because of their numbers, if this was going to be a little more challenging than I thought. 

Suddenly, I heard the laughing again, and looked over to one side. Walking toward me, through a break in the ring of monsters - and using his same old damn Im awesome type of stride, with his hat brim low and his gloved hand held out to one side - was Freddy Krueger. He was grinning from ear to ear, of course (as usual) and I could tell he wasnt here to make good on the promise hed made in the last dream we'd met. He was here to kick my ass, with the aid of these other monsters. I said to him, I thought you said you were going to _help_ me when I needed you, from now on. He just kept walking toward me, grinning, and said YeahI knowIm a real asshole, arent I? He then raised his bladed glove and launched himself at me. 

I grabbed his arm by the wrist and spun him around, throwing him one way as the rest of the monsters jumped in at me. The fight was absolutely insane. I was moving so fast, trying to keep from getting grabbed or slashed by them. I kept trying to use energy attacks, but they werent working quite right. I did get a couple of telekinetic pushes to work, and there was one time where I squared off with Freddy and I brought one hand to the side, igniting it with a large flame over my palm. Freddy actually did the same, matching me, and we threw fireballs at each other at the same time, both of us dodging the others attack. The monster horde closed in on me again, and it was more close-quarters melee. It got so fast and intense that I eventually felt the dreams stability slipping from me.

(I woke up from the dream and immediately tried to jump back into it. Staying completely still, I fell back asleep.)


*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the apartment complex, and it was daytime again. I was with some of the people I had been with earlier, back in the apartment, and we were in a car that was backing out of a parking space. My friends were telling me something about how people were talking about what Id done (fighting off the monsters, earlier), and telling me that I was something of a neighborhood hero. Right around here, I was suddenly hit with the notion I was dreaming again. I lifted my arms up and stood up in the back seat, phasing the top half of my body through the cars ceiling. I stood there, looking at my hands and trying to ground myself into the dream, while trying to think of something to do with lucidity while I had it. 

Someone grabbed me from below, and when I looked back down, it seemed we now had a sunroof that I was standing through, instead of having just phased intangibly though the rooftop. They told me to watch out, because I was something of a target. I knew immediately that my heroics earlier had proven me as something of a threat to the neighborhood gang(s). (Just one of those things where you suddenly know something, without it being explained in detail. I still dont know if it was a single gang or just all of the neighborhood thugs together.) Just as he said this, I looked up at the grid of balconies and, from one, a lone rocket came streaking down toward me  proving, immediately, that the neighborhood gang(s) was heavily armed. I instinctively threw up my hands and tried to make a sort of ki force-field to block the rocket, but I wasnt able to materialize it. The rocket slipped right passed my hands  where the energy sphere was supposed to deflect it - and dropped right inside the sunroof of the car. I braced myself for the explosion, wondering, momentarily, if it would hurt. The rocket exploded, and it felt like harsh slap to my lower-right side. 

Still in commission, I levitated upward, out of what was left of the sunroof, arms out to either side. Machine gun fire erupted from all angles, and I slowly lowered myself to the ground in front of the car which burned with all of my friends inside. Far enough from the actual buildings to see where most of the gunfire was coming from, I held one palm up in front of me. Most of the gunfire seemed to be drawn to my palm, where it ricocheted off of my hand with just the slightest twinge of pain. It was a steady stream of bullets that I deflected, wheeling my arm slightly left and right, up and down, to block the firing from multiple directions. The thugs started streaming out toward me, at street level, and I started moving in toward them, in turn. I kept a hand out in front of me, at first, blocking the ongoing, rapid fire. I stalked them all down, closing my hand and grabbing a collection of bullets that had stopped against my palm. I then slung my arm out and killed one of the shooters with the mass of spent bullet tips. (I remember doing that in a previous dream, too, some time ago.) After a while, I stopped blocking with my hand at all, and I just let the bullets slam into me, wherever they would, and it felt like someone throwing pebbles at me  annoying, but ultimately ineffective. I could feel them hitting my chest, head and back, but I just kept on moving forward like I was Superman. I walked a few of them down, killing them either by hand or with telekinesis, and the rest of them scattered away from me.

There was a short time lapse, and all was calm once again. I was in another one of the apartments, along with a really cute, older Spanish woman. Her toddler son was playing in the room, and I just kind of sat there and watched them interact for a moment. She was telling me about how my neighborhood hero status had skyrocketed, after the gang-war incident, and about how Id brought a long-awaited peace to the complex. I believe we made out for a short while, after that, and the dream began unraveling again. When it was too far gone, I decided to let it go and just let myself wake up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/29/2009
Dream One: 
"Shopped and Screwed"*

I was in the Altamonte mall with my mom, and cousins Mario and Treasure. In one of the clothing stores, I was looking for a fedora hat. There was a massive hat rack, which was so big that I had to jump to reach some of them. A clerk came over and started talking about women and playing 'the game.' Another guy was working with him, and they went on and on for a while, talking about game, while I tried out hats and checked myself out in a nearby mirror. I ended up losing track of my mom and the others, but just kind of shrugged it off and figured I'd meet up with them later. Lots of time went by, and I finally decided to go search for them. One of the sales clerks - who thought I was intently listening to everything he had to say - seemed really pissed/disappointed, when I said "Ok, I'll catch you guys later" and walked off. Apparently, he'd thought his rap was going to get me to stick around and buy something. Heh. 

The mall was absolutely _packed_ with people, and my family was nowhere in sight. I just walked around aimlessly for a while, and tried to catch a glimpse of them. In doing so, I checked out a couple of other stores. I passed a piano store and thought about going in to play a few tunes (which I usually do in waking life), but decided against it. I finally bumped into them at the food court, sitting around a table. My mom was a bit pissed that they'd gone so long without me, but it was ultimately no big deal. Mario and Trea were having a discussion about dancing, and Mario was talking about how he wanted to learn to pop. I put in my two cents and showed him a move or two. Shortly after, I heard "Fall Into Me" by DJ Micro playing somewhere in the background and Mario and I went to go check it out. There were two guys that were practically raving in the middle of the mall, next to a boom box. Mario and I were just about to start busting out some moves of our own, but there were a bunch of little kids playing around the radio and they kept stopping the music. After a while, we just got frustrated with the brats and walked back to the table, and then we all strolled around the mall a bit more.

At some point, I saw something on a screen where a guy was getting tortured. He was tricked into a small room with mirrors all around him, in a circle, and a wooden floor. Every few moments, as he moved around and tried to find his way out, someone would sneak into the room through a trap door, and crack the guy over the head with something. Then they would remove a small, triangular section of the floor. When the victim 'came to,' he would see a piece of the floor moving, and a huge blade spinning beneath the room. Then, he would get hit again, by surprise, and the next time he looked up, a larger section of the floor would be missing. By the end, he was on one tiny triangle of wood, and the rest of the floor was this huge, whirling blade - like he was standing over a giant blender. I knew exactly what was going to happen next and, not wanting to see the guy get hacked up, I turned away from the screen and kept walking. 

Shortly after this, I went to try on some clothes. Standing in the dressing room, I (for some unknown reason) reached out and touched the mirror. Suddenly, the mirror and the floor I was standing on rotated, and I slipped through a secret passageway. When I turned around, I noticed I was in the exact same room that I had just seen on screen; completely surrounded by mirrors, with the wooden floor beneath me that already had a triangular piece missing, exposing the huge blade below. Through immediate panic, I quickly deduced that I was dreaming. Relieved, I floated over the spinning blade and pressed my hands against the mirror on the opposite side of the room, phasing through it and back out into the mall hallway. I was on the second floor, and things felt extremely realistic. I touched the railing and (even after walking through a mirror) doubted my lucidity for just a moment. Then, regaining confidence, I jumped over the railing and landed softly on the first floor. I then began flying everywhere, but it was really hard to control my movements. It was like I was over-floating and having to push off of the walls and everything, as if I didn't have full flight control. I couldn't really think of anything fun to do (I find that to be a recurring problem with spontaneous lucidity), but my mind was easily swayed when I saw this _really_ cute chick sitting on shoe-fitter's bench. I started messing with her a bit, and she warmed up to me easily. I sat down beside her, and was about to get a quickie in, when someone else came up behind us, reached around her, and kissed her before I did. She made this really disgusted face and said something like "...yeah...ok...great..Excuse me while I purge.." and then she just threw up _all over_ the place, including getting some of it on my pants. With a face practically dripping with puke, she explained that it was the smell if cigarettes, coming from that guy, that made her throw up.

She got up from the bench and said she really needed to go wash up. There was a flight of stairs in a hallway behind us, and she went upstairs to use the bathroom. She came back down, a few seconds later, and said that the door upstairs was locked. Still completely aware I was dreaming, I focused on 'telekinetically' unlocking the door, and then I just said "Ok. It's unlocked now." She went back upstairs and washed off. Just as quickly, she came back down, completely clean, and we started getting it on, on the bench. I don't really remember the sex very much, but afterward, I found my cousin Mario again, and I was telling him about how hard it was going to be for me to remember everything that's been happening in this dream, after I wake up. I started listing off some of the events, just as a reminder. The dream faded shortly after that.


*Dream Two:
"Twister Bomb"*

I was with Todd, and we were driving through a Taco Bell drive-thru window. I was telling him about the previous dream, and seemed just completely uninterested. He kept trying to interrupt me with stories of his own. I already had food with me and, as he was ordering his own food, he kept asking me if he could have my food too, while he waited for his. I just kind of laughed at him. 

Afterward, we were driving down a road, surrounded by wide-open plains. I was in the passenger seat of his Jeep. Suddenly, on my side, a missile came streaking through the air, running almost parallel to us, but angled just to our front. It dropped down maybe a mile in front of us and ignited a massive, nuclear explosion. After seeing the flash, I knew it wouldn't be long before we were hit with the shock wave. Before I had a chance to be truly terrified, I realized I was dreaming again. Still anticipating the shock wave, I kind of braced for it, knowing it was inevitable, but knowing that we could survive it, because it wasn't real. The shock wave then slammed into us, but ultimately did very little, as we kept on driving right through it. Ahead, I could see this _huge_, black column of a mushroom cloud, stretching up into the sky. Intrigued, I phased out of the Jeep, and went flying toward the enormous plume. The closer I got, the more I could see that the pillar of smoke was actually spinning like a tornado. It was absolutely fierce-looking. Instantly, I wanted to fly inside of it, and I pushed ahead as hard as I could. It seemed, though, that the winds (and equally as bad flight control) was causing me to miss it, even though it was big enough to take up my entire field of view. I kept just kind of shifting off to either side, and couldn't find my way inside of it. I just kind of flew around the mushroom cloud for a while, marveling at it.

Don't remember anything after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/31/2009
Dream Two:
"Muggers Beware"*

A bunch of us were hanging at my house, at night. I know Max and my ex were there, at least. There was a Christmas tree up, and there was a crazy, probably rabid, squirrel that was running around, inside the tree. It was sitting on a branch, when I walked passed the tree, and I half expected it to jump out toward me and maul me, but it didn't. It was holding on to something, but I don't know what it was. We ended up going outside. I remember pointing out that there was a small rainbow over my my neighbor's house. It was so small that it only stretched across the sidewalk running passed their driveway. 

Shortly after, Max and I took off on a couple of bikes. We had to go to a house a few miles away and get one of two dogs(I don't remember why.), and some kind of trailer or wagon or something with wheels. We tied the thing with the wheels to Max's bike, and I brought the dog, walking it beside me on a leash. Before leaving the complex, we were stopped by a bunch of guys that wanted trouble. They were looking to steal the dog and trailer thing we were carrying - and probably anything else we had on us - and one of them had a rifle aimed directly at us. It was then that I became alert enough to realize I was dreaming. I smiled and got off of my bike, strolling straight up toward the fat man with the gun. I was silently daring him to shoot me, but it became apparent that he hadn't be prepared to actually fire the weapon. I expected him to shoot me in the chest or stomach but, instead, he quickly grabbed the rifle by the barrel, stepping in toward me and swinging the weapon like a baseball bat, aiming low for my ribs on my right side. The butt of the gun smashed up against my body and shattered into a million pieces. I didn't even feel it. The group of would-be bandits took a look at the splintered rifle and then looked at me, slack-jawed. I just turned around and slowly walked away from them. I wasn't really in the mood to do much in this dream, and I wasn't all to anxious to stay lucid, so max and I just continued riding back to where the rest of the crew was, and I lost lucidity around here.

I 'woke up,' the next morning, lying on a bed that was outside in the sun. My ex was lying next to me, implying we had hooked up, the previous night. I noticed one of the guys that was hanging out last night approaching, and I closed my eyes again to imply that I was still asleep, just because I didn't really feel like getting up and interacting with everyone, yet. When I had my eyes closed, I felt someone kiss me, and thought it was my ex. But, when I opened my eyes, it was the guy.  ::shock::  He said "Haha. I _knew_ you weren't asleep!" I suddenly jumped up, pissed, and was like "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT ABOUT?!" This guy was _huge_ and muscular, but I was so pissed I didn't hesitate to get in his face. He was saying something like "Well, you must have liked it, because you weren't really asleep and you let me do it!" even though it was obvious that I had my eyes close and wouldn't have even figured he would do such a thing. I began to figure that egging this guy into a fight probably wouldn't be the smartest idea, so I started dismissing him with my words, saying things like "Seriously...how fucking old are you to be doing shit like that to people? Six??" I then turned my back to him, and went on about my business.

Later, I was having a 'Snap Towel' fight with someone who I think was Mike P from work. This fight was beyond epic. We were fighting each other with all the prowess of a kung-fu movie, swinging the towels around like nunchaku (like I usually do when towel fighting) and pulling off flips and handstands while snapping the shit out of each other. There were a bunch of people watching us, and every time we'd get hit, after the loud snap, everyone would go "ooohhhhhhh" at the same time. Lol. I haven't had a good towel fight in a long time, and this was amazing. Heh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/06/2009
Dream One:
"Silent Holly Hill"*

I was at my Grandparents' house, in Holly Hill, and was in one of the back rooms, watching the movie _Silent Hill_. There were two beds in the room, and I was lying on the one furthest away from the T.V. I heard the tell-tale siren sounding, in the movie, meaning that all Hell was about to break loose, and the town would descend into ghostly chaos. Having been forever since I've seen the movie, I started getting really anxious. My imagination started going crazy, and I starting thinking about ghosts and demons and stuff being real. (Needless to say, I've never been a big fan of horror movies. My imagination is just a little too active for my own good. Lol.) 

As I was watching, and the "ghost-warning" siren started sounding, the bed next to me began moving. The sheet began to lift, as if there was a figure materializing beneath it. I was immediately freaked out about this, but figured it was just my imagination getting the best of me. Just the same, I didn't like being in this cramped back room, watching a horror movie, when my mind was playing tricks on me. I left the T.V. on and went to go finish watching the movie in the, larger, living room. Turning the bigger T.V. on, I watched a really gory sequence about Pyramid Head coming out and just ripping people apart with his sword or scythe or whatever - splattering them all over the place. Being out in the living room, I felt much more comfortable...that is until the sound of the ghost siren began to sound like it was coming from outside, rather than just the television speakers. I went to the sliding glass door and opened it, looking out through the screen. The sky outside was overcast - rather ominous, considering the weather in Silent Hill was _always_ overcast, at best. There was no fog, but I could see that, the longer the siren went on, the darker the sky started to get. Again, I was starting to feel really uneasy about this. I knew what that sound meant, and I was sure that my mind wasn't just toying with me, this time. 

I saw a couple of figures walking up the driveway, toward me. It took me a second, but I came to realize that they were just members of my family. I opened the screen door and met them outside. It was my mom, my cousin treasure, and my dad. 

But then, it hit me...my dad has been dead since '05. 

The final series of emotions came over me so fast. At first, I thought that my suspicions were correct; that the siren I was hearing was a cue for the dead to come back to life, and my dad was a sign of this. But then, in almost the same instant, I realized that this was a dream that was potentially turning into a nightmare. It was completely involuntary, but my beginning to freak out just ejected me from the dream and I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/07/2009
Dream One:
"Big Zombies on Campus"*

(This dream was just _incredibly_ long. I know there are huge, gaping holes in my recollection of it - I wish I could remember so much more - but it was epic, nonetheless.)

I was back in my old neighborhood, and chillin with Rob and crew. They are all a bunch of rockers and, at first, there was a lot of racism coming from some of the people in the group. But, after those that didn't know me too well warmed up to me, things got a lot better. I was fucking around with Rob, slinging fake punches at him, and we started sparring a bit, as if we both knew Wing Chun. Later, a bunch of people brought guitars in, and I wanted to jam, so I walked over to my house to get my guitar. I knew it was in my car, though  (where it is, now), so I walked around to where my car was. My car was an absolute mess, with junk piled up to the ceiling, pretty much. While outside, I met up with some others. I believe it was Jesse and Max. We'd scored these little scooters (don't remember where we got them) and were just riding around the neighborhood on them, in the middle of the night. One of them crashed under one of my neighbors boats. When I looked back at my fallen friend, I saw that everything passed the boat, and whichever of my friends had crashed, was pitch black. It was like the lights had been turned off, in succession, behind us. Immediately, this made me paranoid that we were being followed by something supernatural. The more I looked into the darkness and tried to figure out what, the more I felt that - even though I couldn't see it - there was something or someone walking through the darkness toward me. I was _sure_ of it. Without wasting too much more time, we headed back to Rob's house, which was where my ex's old house was, instead of where it was supposed to be.

Later (I'm not actually 100&#37; sure that this was the same dream, but I believe it was.), I was on some school campus, and it was day time. We were all in the gymnasium, and there were a bunch of kids being really rowdy, in the stands. We did something to them, to shut them up. Exactly what it was, I don't remember. I think we turned a fire hose on them or something. Whatever it was, it was pretty amazing, and pissed a lot of them off. Next thing I knew, we were outside, sitting at one of the many tables, under a pavilion. Suddenly, I'd gotten the same ominous type of feeling that I was getting, back outside Rob's house. I looked up from my table and saw a woman, dressed in a black and gold abaya and jibab, walking toward me. She looked more like a mystic, than just a regular muslim woman. With a serious stride, she walked up beside me, grabbed my arm, leaned over and whispered something to me like "Be careful. It's _you_ they're going to be after" (or something to that effect) and then she simply walked off.

Shortly after she left, people began screaming and running in all directions. There were these knife-wielding, undead-looking, zombified psychos streaming into the area, slicing people up while headed in more-or-less my direction. What followed was a _looonnng_ action sequence, that consisted of me running around this campus, having an all-on-one knife fight with all of these zombie things. I had managed to steal two of the knives from them (They were the curved machetes that Alice was using in _Resident Evil: Extinction_. <--I saw this same picture at work yesterday. Maybe that had a lot to do with inspiring this dream, too.) and was taking them all on. They weren't just regular, push-over zombies, though. They actually had speed and skill with the knives. They just looked like zombies. I remember two particular moments: One where I ended up doing a flip, with a half twist, up onto a table under the pavilion, knives in hand, as the horde moved in toward me. And another where I was running down one of the long hallways and, just as I got to an intersection, two knife-wielding hands came out from around the corner, directly at my face. On instinct, I crossed my own knives up in front of my face and blocked the other two just before they hit me. I then turned the corner and faced off against one of the many strays.

At the very end of the bloody battle (in which I had been cut many times, but not severely), after the zombies-things were dead, I had a confrontation with a large, football player-looking guy and like 3 of his friends. I don't even remember how the hell they got drawn into the story, but this guy wanted nothing more than to kick my ass. And it figures that, after a long, drawn-out battle against crazy, undead savages, it would take nothing more than a standoff with a large jock for me to realize I had been dreaming this whole time. Now lucid, my attitude toward this guy completely changed. I just smiled, watching him get his fill of himself, showing off to his friends by shadowboxing in front of me and talking about all the horrible things he was going to do to me. All apprehension aside, I just walked up to this guy while he was trying to show what a badass he was, and I laughed at him. I said something like "Yeah, yeah. That's great and all...but can you do _this_?" and I jumped into the air, holding my fist over my head. On my way down, I let a loud scream and slung my fist down at the concrete, visualizing the damage I would make. My fist hit the earth and created a huge crater in the stone, a wave rippling outward under the feet of the people around me. They were obviously intimidated.

A bit unsure of himself, the big(gest) guy stammered a bit and say "..uh..yeah..sure. Watch." And he jumped up and stomped down at the ground with all of his might. The ground actually cracked slightly, under his boots, but it was nowhere _near_ the type of damage I did with my fist. He knew that he couldn't take me on, by himself, so he gave a swift order for his lackeys to take me down, and the next thing I knew, I was on my back and the big guy had jumped on top of me. He just began wailing on my with his fists, punching me in the face over and over, as fast and as ferociously as he could...though I could barely feel a thing. I simply took all of the punches in stride, giving him ample time to figure out just how futile his attack really was. Finally, he stopped, looking down at me smiling back at him. He was in complete shock. Having given him his shot, I decided to retaliate. While still on my back, with this guy sitting on my midsection, I drew my hands together at my right side, fingers curled a few inches away from their opposites. Imagining the ball of ki energy growing between my hands, I slowly growled "kaaaaa...meeee......haaaaaa....meeeeeeeee....  " feeling the heat beside me, knowing the energy ball had manifest, even though my eyes never left my opponents. Finally, I screamed out "HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!" and fired the energy blast directly at him, from inches away. I was blinded by the light, for a moment, but when I looked up, I saw the ball of energy soaring away, into the sky above. At first, I thought I had completely disintegrated the guy. But then one of his friends leaned over me and said "Uh...you missed him," and pointed off in one direction. I looked over to see the big guy running away from me like a scared little girl.

I jumped up to my feet and immediately chased after him. He jumped over a railing and to a lower level. When I followed, I slammed down on the lower level ground with the same force of my fist, earlier, cratering the sidewalk and continuing to chase after him. I caught up to him in the parking lot, and it had suddenly started raining. Unfortunately, I can't remember how my fight with this guy ended...but it probably wasn't pretty.

Later, I was walking back to my car, still lucid. It was now night time and the guy's lackeys were now following _me_ and trying to be all nice. As DC's they were now aware that I was aware that I was dreaming. One of them said something like "Heh...you had a pretty good day today, didn't you?" I said "...A _phenomenal_ day," talking about how awesome the dream was. We were all getting into my car and the same guy asked "Are you going to try to take this dream back to the 'other side' with you, or just let yourself forget about it?" I stopped and realized that I had better take the time to remember the events, before I woke up. But, as soon as I started thinking about waking up, I woke up.

(I immediately came over to the PC and took down all the notes I could remember, but I already felt that so much had been lost. The dream just seemed to go on forever. When I looked at the clock, though, I had only been asleep for 3 hours.)

----------


## maxy126

Epic  ::D:  u had some good dreams man espically the freddy cruger 1 thats awesome and the zombie 1 all ive had is 1 fa in which i was about to do lots of stuff then my alarm came on.. lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Epic  u had some good dreams man espically the freddy cruger 1 thats awesome and the zombie 1 all ive had is 1 fa in which i was about to do lots of stuff then my alarm came on.. lol



Hehe. Thanks, man. My Freddy dreams are usually pretty wild. I don't know what it is about him, but he's usually a badass, when it comes to my dreams. I run into Jason Voorhees a lot, but I usually end up killing him. Freddy always seems to be a lot more powerful, though. 

And that sucks about your alarm waking you up. That's always the worst sound to get sucked out of a dream too.  ::?:

----------


## maxy126

yeah lol u kill jason alot rofl! and i cud here my sister and mum talking in background cuz they were talking in rl and it sounded well werid when my alarm went off my mind spinned around since in this fa i was facing the other direction lmao

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Time to catch up:


*02/15/2009*
(I was completely hammered, when I went to sleep, so all I remember are brief clips of a bunch of different dreams. I had a fairly long lucid, but even that is not much more than a few fragments thrown in the mix together.)

*Dream One:
"Mirror-land"*
I spent a long time hanging out with a bunch of different people, inside a large house which had an observatory up on the roof. We were taking turns looking through the telescope, but instead of stars, all we were seeing was a mass of millions of 1's and 0's. The guy who was operating it told me that that's the default view, but there is one more mode. He switched on the other mode and all the 1's and 0's turned into 3D models of stars, which really just appeared as dots. There were clouds of space gas that showed up as large, bubble-like formations. It was a lot like looking at a model in Blender 3D, in workspace mode.

Later, walking through the house, I'd begun to suspect that I was dreaming. I wasn't quite sure of it yet, because things felt really solid, but I definitely had that nagging suspicion. I pointed my palm out in front of me and tried to move a dresser drawer with my mind. It didn't budge an inch, and I began to doubt myself, but I thought I'd give it another try, and I held out both hands as if guiding the dressed toward me. I hardly even saw it move, but I heard a heavy wooden squeak on the floor. A bit surprised at this, I tried again, and the dresser moved much more easily. I knew, then, that I was dreaming.

I walked over to a tall, standing mirror and decided to try walking into it. First I stuck my head inside, and it bent inward as if I was pressing my head against a pane of plastic. I then put my hands up and walked forward, trying to “break through.” It kept the same sensation, though, as if I was trying to walk through a tall, anchored sheet of plastic. A good ways inside of this “bubble” of mirror, I wondered what it would be like if I wrapped myself in it completely, so I turned to the left and sort of “walked around” the wooden beam on the left side of the mirror, completely cocooning myself in the reflective material. Soon, the material seemed to kind of “dissolve,” to where I could see through it, and I was then standing inside the same room…except everything was the opposite of what I’d remembered. The chair was on the opposite side, as was the bed, etc. I went for a walk around this “mirror world” for a while and everything had a sort of supernatural feel to it. I walked into one room where there was a huge sculpture of some kind of severed head, gore and all. It quickly began to freak me out, so I visualized it as being something else, and it turned into a cartoon-looking clown head with balloons all around it, which I found much less threatening.

Don’t really remember anything else.




*03/03/2009
Dream Two:
"Mindsweepers"*

(This one was pretty interesting. I've had dreams within dreams before, but I've never had a dream where I was in someone _else's_ dream. I don't remember a whole lot of it, but the whole concept of how this one played out was awesome. I happened to catch the end of _Vanilla Sky_, last night, which I hadn't seen in ages. I'm figuring that's probably what inspired this dream.)

I was with two other guys, and we were part of an operation that sent us inside the mind of a mentally disturbed girl. We were supposed to locate some sort of blocked memory from her childhood, that was going to help her psychological therapy along (kind of like the whole _The Cell_ premise). I don't remember anything from the "real world," but once we entered her mind, it was as if we were entered a warehouse. Instead of going through a surreal "dream world" with vivid landscapes and fragmented continuity, we walked through a massive storeroom with various objects and boxes filed away, all over the place. Each of these objects were the girl's memories. What _was_ surreal was that some of them were gigantic in size, such as a very large, pink, children's bike that stood up in a corner, some 15ft tall. 



After roaming around this warehouse of memories, we came to a huge docking area door at the far end of the "building." I went over to take a look, and one of the guys told me to be careful, because this was where all of the girl's childhood nightmares were stored. Tampering with it in the wrong way could unleash any or all of her forgotten nightmare creatures to run rampant within her mind, which could send her into an even worse psychological state. It was also where we were going to find clues to the blocked memory.

The guy who knew the most about what we were doing here, a young, apparent American (judging by the way he talked) of middle-eastern descent, came over to the panel near the door, where I was standing. The panel was very high-tech, and had a screen on it with a scrolling marquis of all types of monsters and disturbing images - a display of the atrocities held behind the door. The apparent technician opened up a service hatch in the floor, under the computerized panel, and crawled down inside of it. He got to work doing...something or other, and we just kind of watched him from above while he worked. He was supposedly able to navigate the contents behind the door this way, to find clues in her nightmares to whatever memory it was we were looking for.

A few seconds after he started, an alarm began blaring. The guy below us began panicking, saying that something had gone wrong, and the door was about to open, releasing something from within. He stayed below, in the hatch, and the two of us up top scrambled backward as the huge door hissed and ascended high over our heads. Immediately, a goliath of a monster stomped out from storage. It was 20ft tall, easily, and had a top-heavy, muscle-ridden body with arms like redwood trunks. And it looked really, _really_ pissed off.

The tech-guy screamed out that we had to keep this thing from getting away into the different corners of this girl's mind, or it could do irreparable damage to her. In a bit of a strange twist, I realized that this was a dream world, and that I was good at dream control. Not sure if anything was going to work, because this wasn't my own mind. (In essence, I became lucid, without _really_ becoming lucid.  ::?: ) I squared off against the massive monster, and planted my feet, pulling my hands back to one side and trying to summon a kamehameha energy blast. When I threw them out in front of me, nothing but a pitiful wave of distortion shot out of my palms, doing absolutely nothing to the monster. He charged in toward me and I dodged off to one side, jumping toward a wall and running straight up it, vertically, until I was higher than the beast's head. When I was high enough, I did a twisting backward flip over the monsters head, throwing my hands downward, repeatedly, and trying to fire multiple blasts of energy at the monster's head as a flipped and twisted over top of him. Nothing but short puffs of failure bursting from my hands. I landed the impossibly high flip perfectly, though, crouching and facing the towering creature, completely out of ideas.



Suddenly, just as soon as the action had started, it stopped. Time had rewound, and we were back roaming through the storage facility again, just beginning to approach the large door. It was _then_ that I noticed that we'd done this before. I remembered the monster, and trying to use powers. I then realized that this wasn't the girl's dream. It was _mine_. I was now _actually_ lucid. The first thing I did was look at my hands, and everything was just about as vivid as it was, before. I had to actually _try_ to visualize my hands as being distorted, before the began to warp and change shape. The DC's I had been with were still playing their roles, though, and were going to work on the hatch again. I told them there was no need for that, because I was the one dreaming. It took some coaxing, but I got them to abandon the mission so we could go find something else to do. I distinctly remember one of them protesting - citing the importance of the mission - as we were walking away from the hatch, and me telling him to "just shut up, DC", feeling frustrated after my attempts at beating the monster before had been so futile. The thought crossed my mind to try fighting it again, but I didn't really feel like wasting the dream on it.

(Unfortunately, that's all I remember, and I woke up shortly after that. I came to the PC to take down my notes and then went back to sleep.)


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was on a narrow pier, walking out toward the ocean. There were a few of my friends and co-workers hanging around, and a bunch of little kids roaming about the area. I remember V from work, specifically, and I said what's up to him, as I passed him, heading toward the end of the pier. When I got to the end, there was a jacuzzi on a small deck, just near the edge, looking out over the water. There were a few little kids and teenagers in the jacuzzi, and I settled down into it to enjoy the water. With little pretense, I realized how odd this set-up was, and became aware that I was dreaming again. 

Being in the hot tub, the first thing I did was wish there was a hot chick in there with me. But when I looked around, all I saw were nothing but kids. A bit disturbed by this, I glanced toward one of the girls and commanded that she transform into an older chick. She slowly sank down until the water topped over her head, and then emerged just as slowly - now a smokin hot, topless brunette with the most devilish smile on her face. One of the young boys in the jacuzzi looked at her bare chest and belted out "Whoa! Those are _NICE_!"

The last thing I remember is telling the kids to get lost, and making my way over to the new girl.

Damn. Robbed.  ::?: 



*03/06/2009
Dream One:
"Alpha Male"*

I was walking down my street. The dream had started at night, and I was with someone. We walked down toward the YMCA, and there were a lot of people out there playing games in the dark. Down the perpendicular street, there were a lot of cars pulling in and out of the high school, as if some huge function was going on, but there wasn't really very many lights in the area at all, aside from the headlights. I spent some time down on this end of the road, but I don't really remember very much of what went on.

The next thing I knew, it was daytime out, and I was walking back toward the direction of my house. About halfway there, I saw three very large creatures walking my way on all fours. They were wolves, but not like any other wolves I'd ever seen. There was a fully-grown wolf, and two cubs. The thing was: the cubs - on all fours - stood a good 3 feet high. The adult was as tall as I was. Just as I stopped walking, they spotted me. Immediately they came running in my direction, snarling. Knowing that wolves of this size would have ripped me to shreds in seconds, I instinctively ran toward the house whose driveway I was crossing. With the wolves right on my heels, I took a leap of faith, kicking off of the garage door for elevation and getting just high enough to grab the roof with my hands. My legs dangling, I was somehow able to drag myself up onto the roof by the palms of my hands, as if I was Spider-Man and my hands could stick flat to any surface. 

I stood up on the roof, and the first thing I realized was how impossible it would have been for me to actually climb a house like that. Not only was I never that great a climber, but my hands sticking to the rooftop like that was just absurd. I realized I was dreaming, stepping back over to the edge of the roof and looking down. The large wolves jumped up and down, snapping their jaws toward me, but falling just short of being able to reach the rooftop. I walked along the edge and, no matter which direction I walked, they followed me, trying viciously to get high enough to drag me down. Finally, I just thought to myself, "fuck it", and I jumped down and landed in the center of the driveway. They converged on me instantly, and I began fighting them off, grabbing them as they lunged and grappling with them. I don't remember much of the play-by-play for the fight, but I do remember punching the big one in the face, and then doing a telekinetic move where I dodged its jaws and held up my index and middle fingers, swiping them downward as if I were holding an invisible sword, and passing them inches away from the wolf's neck. A crimson line appeared in the wolf's coat, along the path where my fingers - had they been so long - would have traveled (kind of like Sylar's lobotomy move in _Heroes_, only much faster). The adult wolf's head then tilted forward, and fell off of its shoulders. The body followed.

I don't remember anything after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/15/2009
Dream Three:
"Death Bus"*
I was on a bus with a psychotic driver. We were up on some cliff overlooking the ocean, and she was careening around all of the curves with the pedal to the floor. I could tell that she was about to head straight for the guardrail, and I stood up from my seat and ran toward the back, just about the jump out the Emergency Exit. I was too late, though, and we were already flying off of the cliff. The bus landed in the ocean, and water began flooding in. Many of the people on the bus were already dead from the impact, and they were floating around in the quickly sinking bus. While I was trying to make my escape, I could see that the bus was sinking way too fast, and it would be a miracle if I was able to get back to the surface. 

Suddenly, I saw a group of figures closing in on the bus from outside. For lack of human legs, I could tell that they were Mer-people. From the way they were frantically searching around the bus, it looked like they were actually looking for survivors of the crash. Seeing this, I immediately became lucid. No longer in danger, I simply levitated upward, phasing through the overturned bus and out of the surface of the ocean, just levitating a few feet over the water and looking around.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/19/2009
"Third Degree Burns"*

I was with DV Member *Burns* and some other dude. They were going out for the first time, and I was there hanging out with them. We were in some bar in a mall, and were getting wasted. I can't remember what Burns was having, but I had a gin and tonic, as did the other guy. I remember paying for the first round, but nothing about who got the others. Burns seemed really vulnerable, though, as if she had just come out of a failed relationship and was really touchy and suspicious of this other guy. They kept getting into tiny spats that turned into a huge argument. She was being really catty, and he was being pretty insensitive, just kind of shrugging off everything she said, which obviously helpd make things wose. A little later, I was sitting on a small group of steps, shuffling cards (which I often do, to keep myself busy when I'm bored or agitated), and the two of them were standing a couple of feet away from me, still going at it. Finally, I spoke up and said something like: "You know, I'm just going to come out and say it. You're both being assholes to each other. I've been here the whole time, and I think you're both being really unfair to each other and it's only making things worse for no reason." Realizing I was right, they both apologized to each other. I also apologized to Burns because I kept calling her 'Burns' instead of her real name. She said it was ok, found it endearing, said I could keep calling her Burns if I wanted to.

Later, after everything was cool again, Burns and the dude were gone, and I was strolling around the mall. Glancing into one of the stores I was passing, I saw L - a girl I used to work with and had a huge crush on, but unfortunately had a big falling out with. She noticed me and began to talk to me. The atmosphere was _really_ awkward, because before now, she'd been avoiding me for over a year, and we'd pretty much just stopped talking to each other. Now, she was actually putting in _effort_ to make conversation with me. She began to make an almost solemn tone, and asked me why we never really became good friends, instead of acquaintances...and why we never became _more_ than just friends. By the look in her eyes, she seemed really sincere, and almost heartbroken at the thought, which really affected me. All I could answer was with "I don't know," (because I _didn't_ know), but just seeing her like this really made me miss her being around, and I could feel myself getting a little choked up. She told me that it wasn't too late to fix things between us - and she admitted that she wanted to grow old and have kids with me, someday - which blew my mind. The whole time we were talking, the multi-screen TV setup in the background was playing some presentation about Love. L then began laying her sentiments on _real_ think. She was telling me that I'd have to be devoted to her and only her, and how I'd better not go around talking to other women and whatnot - and I was thinking to myself "Whoa, slow down...you've been avoiding me for over a year, and now you're talking to me like we're exchanging vows??" I knew that something was out of place. There was something very weird about the way she was acting, and this whole situation in general.

I took a look around. The mall was practically empty now, and when I turned back in her direction, L was gone. The only one anywhere near me was a female store clerk. She was looking at me like I was nuts, because I was standing in one spot and looking around like I was lost. I said outloud that "this _can't_ be real". She said something or other, doubting my assertion. I started thinking back, and came to the realization that this _couldn't_ be real because I didn't remember ever driving to this mall. I was just kinda "here." I began to suspect that I was dreaming, but things were really vivid. I raised one hand toward a stack of magazines in the store and tried to levitate them, but they wouldn't budge. Looking up, I tried to make the lights flicker, but that didn't really work either. Finally, I tried to manifest L again. I looked back at the TV screens that were playing the love program, and tried to 'visualize' L coming into view. Slowly, she walked through the wall of screens like they were made of liquid, and was standing before me. "I knew it!" I said, now certain that this was a dream. I glanced around the mall again, trying to think of something to do with my remaining lucidity. It was then that I caught a glimpse of something on the ceiling. It was an arm sticking out from over a suspended light fixture. It quickly tucked itself away, just as I looked up, but not before I could make out the dingy, red and green fabric of the long-sleeved sweater.

"Ha! Get out here, _Freddy_!" I called out, knowing immediately who it was. The second I yelled for him, a security guard suddenly grabbed me by the wrist. I quickly turned to face him, just in time to see his face morph from some ordinary stranger into the twisted, burned-away visage of Krueger. I didn't notice the change of the security guard outfit back to the sweater, but it was instantaneous. Krueger was grinning evily, and I could tell he was ready to try his hand at killing me again. Happy that he showed up, I rolled my wrist out of his grasp and jumped backward. "What's up, man?!" I challenged him, slinging one hand down after the other, I made razors that match his gloves slide out of my fingertips - like I'd done in our first meeting, but this time with both hands. I could actually feel them break the skin with a dull pinch. Freddy came at me on a mission. We started hacking and slashing at each other, ducking and dodging wild slices and stabs, and blocking each others nails with our own - though there were no sparks when our hands clashed, as there had been on the first time we fought nail to nail. 

We moved deftly through the mall while fighting, kind of 'gliding' over the ground in long, dashes and matching strides, as if we were aggressive ice skaters chasing each other around the rink while throwing blows. For all his trying, though, he couldn't lay a hand on me. It came to be that I was chasing him at one point, and he was dashing backward while facing me and fighting off my attacks. We were moving really fast, and I thought I could get him with a distraction. I slashed at him, saying "Duck!", which he ducked. I did it again with the other arm, saying "DUCK!" which he ducked again. And then, mixing it up instead of "Goose!" which is how the kids' game goes, I said "Moose!!" and pointed over Freddy's shoulder, quickly implying that there was a moose behind him. Obviously confused, Freddy turned his head to look behind him and said "Huh?!?" As soon as he wasn't looking, I slammed my shoulder into his body, throwing him off of his feet and full speed and making him crash into a corner, sprawled upside down with his legs in the air. I _exploded_ into laughter, pointing at him. I could feel the dream's solidity fading, but before I had time to think, Freddy was back on his feet and the fight was back on. This time, I was the one dashing backward, while he advanced on me. I tried to show off a bit and jumped into the air, flipping upside down and trying to offset gravity by running on the ceiling. Trying to manuever myself so that I would still be facing Freddy, which involved putting a half spin with the flip, I became disoriented. Now there was practically nothing but a fading blur in my field of vision. I could still make out his arm swinging for me, and I tried to sneak a peak at my hands to bring the clarity back into the dream - but I was doing so in the midst of ducking and dodging his attacks, and things were just to frantic to solidify.

The dream faded and I woke up. At least, I _thought_ I woke up.


*Dream (Frag) Two:* (FA)
I woke up in my bed, and there was a really hot blond chick straddling my pelvis. I didn't think too much of it at first, and glanced at the TV. There was a horror movie on, but I can't remember what was going on on the screen. I looked back at the girl, who was looking seductively down at me. I suddenly realized that I was still dreaming. The second I realized this, the girl's eyes rolled all the way back into her head, until they were nothing but white. Her face quickly deteriorated and her mouth became freakishly slack-jawed as she turned into a demon right before me.

(I immediately woke up for real. I came to the computer to type up my notes and browse DV. I checked on what the lucid tasks of the month were, and went back to bed with a mind to attempt a WBTB.)


*Dream Three:
"Beyond Dreaming"*

I was in school with two other guys, one of which I remember being named 'Jamal.' I was spontaneously lucid, but to a _very_ low degree. I was fully aware that this was my dream, but I treated the other two DC's as if they were living entities, and we were dream sharing. I was giving them hints and tips about navigating the dreamworld and whatnot, and was in full control of myself - aside for the one glaring realization that these two guys weren't real either. One of the guys was getting confused because of all the hallways and how they seemed to keep changing. I did my best to guide him. Around here, my lucidity began fading even more. I was still aware we were in a dream world, but I was treating things more and more like they were real. I began looking for my artwork to show my two companions. One said he'd taken my work out of my portfolio so he could use the book, and that my work was in a locker. We went to find it and, on the way, passed a fireman. When we got to the locker, it was locked (of course). I thought about phasing my hand through it, but decided against it for some reason. I stepped over to the fireman and took his axe. Slamming it repeatedly into the locker, I cut my way inside.


*Dream (Frag) Four:* (FA)
I got up and tried to read the time, but the numbers on the clock kept changing, while I was looking at them. I didn't even have to look away and look back. I knew I was still dreaming and tried to wake up again, wondering what time it really was.


*Dream Five:
"Hadouken-Boiled"*

I ended up in another dream, and was back in school again. It didn't take me long at all, recognizing my surroundings, to realize that I was still dreaming. Walking the halls, I tried to think of the Tasks, and the first one to come to mind was the "walk on a rainbow" task. I was inside, though, and couldn't find a rainbow. I saw a ghostly one appear in a reflection from one of the glass walls in the hallway, but it was inside the glass and I didn't really have a way to get to it. I tried to make a 'fake' rainbow on the ground, just for the sake of completing the task, but I couldn't do that either. Walking a little further, I passed a Skittles dispenser with a huge rainbow printed across the machine. (LOL!) Thinking I could use this to my advantage, I ripped the face of the machine off, and it was soft like a tarp. I threw it down on the ground but I thought it was pretty lackluster. While I was thinking of a way to make it more 'rainbow-y,' it suddenly lit up, by itself, shining bright with all its colorful glory. "This'll do," I figured to myself. Just as I began walking across it, some girl showed up out of nowhere. She stepped up on the tarp with me and we began making out on it. We lowered ourselves to the floor and lay down on the rainbow and kissed some more, but I didn't want to risk losing the dream yet, by having sex so I got up to leave after I was satisfied that I'd "walked across the rainbow" like the task instructed.

Next, I thought about the Green Eggs and Ham task. I was pretty anxious to try this, because I don't really remember paying much attention to the taste of lucid food. As if on cue, I passed someone in the hall that had something green on his plate. Before I was close enough to see what it was, I 'willed' it to be green eggs and ham. Effortlessly, it had worked, and I could see a few green slabs of ham and two green, hard-boiled eggs on the plate. I bit into the ham, and it tasted _awful_ - like eating play-dough or something. A bit reluctant, I bit into one of the eggs, and it tasted just like a normal hard-boiled egg. It was actually pretty good. By this time, the hallways were beginning to fill up with people. Feeling a bit mischeivious, I took the remaining egg and hurled it through the air, smacking someone over the head with it. From out of nowhere, another egg came flying back at me, and then another from any direction. And another after that. Suddenly, everyone in the hallway was throwing peeled, hard-boiled eggs at me. Moving as fast as I could, I was slapping away the eggs like I do the bullets in some of my other lucids, and there were so many people in the hallways that most of the ones I deflected would end up hitting the others. People started chasing me with their egg assault, and I ran for cover. I was having the time of my life, but I was grossly outnumbered. I ended up getting cornered, and just as they were about to launch a full-on egg barrage, I got a bright idea. (I remembered one of the last things I remembered on DV being AmazeO telling me "Hadouken!" and I wondered if this might work. If I didn't have any eggs, I would have to manifest them..._a lot_ of them.)

I pulled my hands back, as if I were doing a Kamehameha, but when I through my hands forward, I screamed "Hadouken!" unleashing a steady stream of _hundreds_ of eggs out of my palms and just completely owning everyone in front of me. I could actually feel the eggs coming out of my palms, which was a very weird sensation. We battled for a little while, and I ended up slipping away from the horde. I found myself in the cafeteria and, nothing else to do, I had sex with some random chick up against the wall, while the rest of the people in the cafeteria either watched or did their own thing. I wasn't really paying them much attention. I don't remember much of the sex at all, but I was soon back out in the hallway, and still getting into sporadic skirmishes with egg-slingers, to which I would reply with my new patented move, completely overwhelming them with eggs. I was about to finally leave the school, but first I stopped to clear my mind and try to remember everything that happened, so I wouldn't forget upon waking up. I saw my buddy James in the hallway, who I work with, and I told him I'd see him later, after I woke up and went to work.

I walked outside and saw Stacey - another co-worker - and some others out there. I started telling them about this all being a dream and they wouldn't believe me. I told them that I could prove it. There was a fountain outside the school and I pointed to it, making the water go up and down with a rise and fall of my hand. Astonished, they believed me. Satisfied, I tried to wake myself up.


*Dream (Frag) Six:* (FA)
I woke up in my bed. I checked the clock, which seemed static, but then I tested it by looking away and looking back. To no surprise, by now, the numbers changed completely, and then began changing by themselves at random. I knew I was still dreaming, and tried again to wake myself up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/25/2009*
(Was watching Matrix: DeZionized when I went to bed. Had a lot of action-packed dreams. Some of them closely related to the movies.)

*Dream One:
"Grand Theft Moto"*

I was outside of some store, which looked like the WD Marketplace a few miles away from my house. Spontaneously, I realized I was dreaming. I had the F-150 and wanted to take it out on the highway to have some fun, but when I got in to drive it, I couldn't control it. The steering was all messed up, and I couldn't really get it to go where I wanted to go. Leaving the truck in the middle of the parking lot, I walked around to think of something else to do, and I ended up passing a nice, blue motorcycle that was parked on the sidewalk. Before I decided on stealing it, I wanted to make sure I was dreaming, so I reached out and touched the bike's gas tank with my index finger, willing the bike to start. I heard the engine crank and instantly settle to an idle hum. I jumped on and sped off, trying to leave the parking lot, but I started having control issues with the bike as well. It kept pulling to the left, and the shifter and rear break pedals were switched. Pretty soon, it got too tiring to try to ride it, so I ended up getting off again.


*Dream (Frag) Five:*
I was in someone's house, in a bedroom with a bunch of Asian kids. They were huddled around a computer, and I believe they were all hackers. I was lucid in this dream again. The kids were in a panic, and said that we had to leave, or at least, we had to get the only girl in the room out of the house because the cops were coming for them, but she was somehow the most important. I was thinking about taking her hand and using my lucidity to phase her through the computer, but decided against it. I was interested to see what was going on. When the cops came in, I just strolled out in the hallway. They instantly got in my face and started asking me who I was and what I was doing there. I don't remember what I told them, but I think I was playing innocent.



*04/19/2009
"Drive-by Sexing"*

It was night time, and I knew my car was in the driveway (which it's not. It's actually at the shop, IRL. My transmission is fried.  :Sad: ) I went out front to move my car, and it was gone. I'd begun to think it had been stolen. In the rising panic, I realized that I was dreaming. Slowly, I levitated off the ground and decided to go for a flight. I started flying down the street, but was having a hard time staying in a straight line. My body kept wanted to fly all over the place. Finally, I got sick of the work. I saw a truck coming straight for me, and I dropped down to the street, landing on my feet. I braced myself and got ready to ram my shoulder into the front of the truck, but it stopped just a few inches in front of me. I walked around to the side and the door flew open. A hot, completely naked chick rushed out of the truck and into my arms. She was weeping and obviously running from something or someone. I looked inside the truck and there was a naked guy our age driving. I'd figured that the two were having a little fun on the road, when something apparently went horribly wrong.

Not one to pass up the opportunity, since I didn't really have anything else to do, I picked up the girl and flew into the air again. Searching around for a good place for a quickie (apparently with much better control this time, now that I was on a mission. Haha), I found an old, seemingly abandoned house. We walked inside, and it was a large, two story house. A light came on, and another naked, older woman came downstairs and spotted us. She actually seemed really inviting about the whole thing, and I think all three of us actually went upstairs, but I don't remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/27/2009
"Bombardment"*

I was with a couple of girls that were waiting for Todd and JD and more of my old friends. I didn't know any of them, but I happened to be where they were all supposed to meet. I believe it was Todd's old house. I don't even know why I was there before the other guys got there, but these girls were supposed to be their dates, so I wasn't really going to mess with any of them. Instead, I started playing it off as if I barely spoke English, and spoke mostly Spanish. Haha. I hadn't planned on hanging out with all of them, once they went out, so I didn't mind acting like I didn't really speak English. That way they'd probably talk about things they probably didn't think I could understand, and I could relay anything that needed to be repeated to the guys later. Lol. (I went to sleep listening to a Spanish-teaching audio file last night. Heh. Funny the way it worked itself into the dream.)  The guys showed up, and they all ended up bringing me out to party with them, which I wasn't prepared for. I don't remember much of what we did. I think we went to a bar or something.



The next day, the sky was gray, and there was a storm apparently coming. There was an ear-splitting boom, and at first we thought it was thunder. But then, we looked out the window and saw a bright orange fireball curling up over a line of trees in the distance. Something huge had just exploded. We all ran outside and looked toward the explosion. Airplanes were flying in, and they were leaving a trail of tiny black dots which fell from their bellies. Bombs. They were dropping bombs by the dozen, and headed in our direction. We turned away from them and took off running down the street, looking back to see the planes moving in closer. 



Another plane swooped in from in front of us, dropping a bomb in front of our faces, which exploded maybe a hundred yards away from us, sending another huge cloud of smoke and fire curling upward, stopping us in our tracks. 



The invading planes never hit us, but they were bombing the hell out of the entire city, and it wasn't long before we saw squads of uniformed men moving in through the streets. The last thing I remember about the scene was climbing the ladder of a very tall tower, with the others, as the enemy soldiers shot at us from below.

The dream skipped ahead, and I was in an abandoned prison. I wasn't locked in a cage or anything. I was just roaming around the empty cell block, which looked like it was almost a century old. It was when I was walking through this huge cell block, that I began to wonder what I was doing in a prison, and realized that I had to be dreaming. Heading toward a door on the opposite side of the room, I kept getting the ominous feeling that someone was about to come around the corner in front of me. Almost instinctively, I held up my hand in front of me, fingers straight, and focused on my arm. It thinned out and elongated at the fingertips, my entire arm turning into a long knife blade, like the T-1000 from _Terminator 2_. 



Holding the knife at the ready, I waited as a figure rounded the corner and came into the room. It was Todd. I relaxed and my arm went back to normal on its own. We walked into another room and sat down and BS'd for a little bit. There was a video playing in this room, but I can't remember what it was about. Then, from out of nowhere, we got a warning that some robots were coming to attack us. (I'm guessing the T-1000-like blade put the thought of the 'attack of the machines' into my mind.) We got up and prepared to fight, and I morphed my arm into the blade again. A bunch of small - about 3ft tall - robots came streaming into the room, and we started fighting them. I don't remember much of the battle, but I remember picking up one by its legs and swinging it like a bat, slamming it up against a wall multiple times and shattering it.



*05/01/2009
Dream One:
"Hitting the Highway"*

I was in the house next door to where my ex and I used to live. My ex, Cierra and my friend A from work were there also. At some point, a guy invaded the house and was threatening to kill Cierra and her mom. He had a very large knife, and I believe his malice was primarily at me, but he was using the threat of killing them to cause me emotional pain. He lunged toward them, and I dove in the way, wrapping the guy up with my arms. We struggled for a really long time, one of my hands holding tightly to his wrist to keep him from stabbing me, while the other arm worked for a leveraged position. He was a thin, muscular guy and was very strong, but we stayed at pretty much a stalemate for the time that we wrestled. He relentlessly tried to stab me, but I kept his arm at bay, making sure to hold his other one back so that he couldn't switch hands. 

The girls stood back and watched in horror and, fighting so close to the kitchen, I yelled for my ex to grab me a knife. I could tell this guy wasn't going to stop trying to kill us unless I put him down. For some reason, though, she kept bringing me butter knives. I'd send her back in the kitchen to grab a different knife, and she'd keep bringing back more butter knives like "Is this good??" ( ::roll:: ) Finally, I mustered the strength the drag the murderous man all the way into the kitchen into the kitchen. Stopping at the counter, I grappled for a different position, finally able to get one arm free without completely letting his other one free. I had this really strange lock on him to where, even though I was standing up, I had one leg elevated to where it somehow wrapped around his head, making him bend over backward with his chest facing the ceiling. With my free hand, I swiped a huge, oddly serrated, butcher's knife out of the block and held it, poised to strike. I hesitated, though. I hoped that seeing in what a bad position the guy was in, he'd give up the fight. I really didn't want to have to stab him, even though he'd threatened to kill my daughter and her mom. 

Standing with the knife held up, tip pointing down, I could see him staring back at me from his disadvantaged position, still trying to free his bladed hand with all of his might. He was straining so hard, the veins were practically popping out of his flesh, and it was then that I saw my most obvious target. His jugular vein was the most exposed, vital part of his body, as his neck was bent back in the lock. In that instant, I knew I didn't have a choice, and I drove the knife downward, plunging it deep into his neck and severing the large vein in two. The man screamed and blood sprayed from the gash as if I'd just uncorked a bottle of red champagne. He continued to struggle, infuriated even in death, so I could not let him go. I was being painted from head to toe in his blood, but I had to hold on to him, knife still embedded in his neck, until all of the fight was gone. It didn't take very long at all, and his body soon went limp. Untying myself from the odd lock we had on each other, I let him go, and his body dropped to the floor in a pool of his own blood. I was literally dripping with the deep, red liquid and standing there with the knife still in my hand, breathing heavily and just staring, vacant, at the body at my feet. Everyone else was completely silent.

Immediately after this, I got the overwhelming feeling that I had to get out of the house. Not really thinking of much, I walked outside - my white t-shirt and body still coated in red - and sat down on the trunk of my ex's dad's car, visibly shaken from what I'd just done. (The very attractive) A came outside, obviously terrified at what had just happened. She was saying something about how she couldn't believe what I'd just done, or something like that. I was hardly listening to her. I was just really distraught over how savagely I'd just killed the man. But, shortly thereafter, I was wondering if all of this was really happening. I became aware of my state, and convinced that this wasn't real. I didn't even _live_ in this neighborhood anymore. I told A that everything was ok, because none of this was real anyway, but she didn't believe me. I told her that I'd prove it, and I tried to think of some way to prove that I didn't really kill anybody. It was then that I saw the same guy I'd killed, wearing a different outfit and smiling and waving at us from the garage across the street. I said "See!!!" and I pointed over to him. She stared at him, profoundly confused.

Levitating off of the ground, I reached out and took her hand. We went flying over the city for a while, and ended up landing at a gas station that was right beside the highway. (Don't ask me why.) I remember talking to a bunch of DC's beneath the overhang where the pumps are. I don't remember how the conversation started, but we got on the subject that none of them were real, and that this was all my dream. As usual, none of them believed me. I told them that I could prove it by flying away, looping around the top of the overhang, and then landing back where I was. They were like "Pssssh, yeah right!!" I just grinned and ran forward, coming out from under the overhang and leaping into the air. Embarrassingly enough, I only got about 3 feet off the ground before I landed again; waking world gravity in full effect. The DC strangers erupted into laughter, and I turned around to face them, irritated. I said "Just wait. I'll prove it!" and I jumped up again, falling back down to land on my feet. They were all hysterical, by this time, and I actually began to question my state for just a moment. Finally, I focused harder. I jumped up again and, when I started to fall, I tried to 'catch' myself with telekinesis. It worked. My feet hovered about 2ft from the ground. I said "Look!!" and I pointed down at my hovering shoes. They were all dumbfounded. 

After that, they followed me around like puppies, asking me stuff like "So can we fly too?? Please! How do we fly??!" I ignored them for a moment and went inside the store to meet A. Inside, I saw an oddly out of place aisle that had a bunch of Christmas ornaments and decorations in it. I saw a bunch of full-sized lawn reindeer and a sleigh, and I got an idea. With the help of the DC's we took all of the parts to the lawn decoration and set it up in the parking lot. A bunch of us all got in the sleigh, and I used TK to get the sleigh to start moving. The reindeer didn't move at all, they were just kind of 'gliding' over the road, as was the sleigh. It was really light and easy to move, though, and I followed the road as a bit of a runway, and then raised my attention to the sky. We took off from the street, flying out over the busy highway. The DCs were having the time of their 'lives', wooting and hollering about how much fun it was. It _was_ fun and all, but I figured I didn't want to spend the rest of my dream catering to chauffeuring these guys all around. Without saying a word, I lept off of the sleigh, free-falling down toward the highway beneath us. I landed with a crouch, right in the middle of traffic, leaning forward and driving my shoulder into an oncoming car and completely destroying the front end. I then ran toward the center-divider and vaulted over it, distinctly noting how realistic the gravity felt once again, as I had to actually _try_ to climb over the divider. Now on the other side of the highway, I ran across the opposite lanes, jumping once to plant my foot on the hood of a passing car before launching off of it and clearing the last lane or two and landing on the other side. The highway was elevated, and there were a bunch of skyscrapers off to the side of it. Bending my legs, I flew into the air at full speed, one fist held out in front of me. My intention was to fly straight _through_ the building, like a bullet through a glass bottle, but I don't remember actually making impact with it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/05/2009
"Unsafe Driving Conditions"*

The first thing I remember is driving in a car with my mom. It was really dark and stormy outside, and the conditions on the road were quickly deteriorating. Suddenly, I notice some massive plume of what looks like smoke, a few hundred yards out in a clearing. Through the worsening rain, I could see that this wasn't smoke. It was a funnel cloud that had practically materialized on the spot. As soon as it touched down, the wind and rain began to make the car swerve. Visibility dropped to absolute zero, and we could feel that the car was being pushed around, this way and that, because of the tornado's winds.

I had no idea where we were, or if the car was still on the road. All I could see was a blanket of gray, amidst periodic cracks of lightning. Suddenly, the violent weather stopped, and the gray was beginning to clear. It felt serene for a second - still and weightless. As my vision cleared even more, I realized that not only were we not on the road, but we were falling from the sky! The tornado had picked us up, when everything went dark, and now it had hurled us away from the darkest part of the sky, and we were falling toward the ground at terminal velocity. As soon as I noticed this, both my body and my mom's floated out of the top of the (convertible?) car, and were free-falling alongside it. I was prepared to die. What choice did I have. Not sure if she could hear me, I screamed out to my mom that I loved her, and got ready to turn myself head-down.

Then, I wondered if this was really happening. The ground was approaching fast but, before it, was the top of a tall, cylindrical structure - like a silo or something. I was headed right for it. With all of my might, I willed myself to stop in the air, thrusting my feet downward at the silo just before impact. It was only for an instant, but I felt myself slow down - just slightly. Upon that sudden realization that I was dreaming, I stuck the landing on the top of the silo in a crouch. (I had been watching _Superman Returns_ earlier, and it was just like when he landed on the silo in the field - quick and precise).

As soon as I landed, I woke up.




*07/24/2009
"Fuckin with Falcone"*

I was with Todd and a bunch of other people, in some neighborhood. There were two good-looking girls in our group. Carmine Falcone (the mob boss from _Batman Begins_) controlled the entire area, and we were pretty much just walking around his turf, talking and shooting the shit. One of the girls did something strange, though very minute (I have no idea what it was, though), but it was enough for me to realize that I was dreaming. Just to confirm it, and took a piece of paper and threw it at the ground, then focusing my mind on it to cause it to levitate. Almost immediately after that, I sort of 'felt' a commotion overhead, and looked up. There was a firery wreckage of a passenger plane falling out of the sky. With nothing else to do, I flew up into the air to go 'save' the passengers. I couldn't get high enough, though, and kept feeling like my body was being weighed down. So, from where I was, I stretched my hand and again focused my mind, catching the plane from afar with telekinesis, and setting it to the ground.

Later, I had lost lucidity, and was going to a football game with my friends. While there, I had a pen and paper, and was thinking about drawing the whole stadium. Falcone had ended up catching up to us while we were back in the concession area, and he was trying to pressure us about something. [color=blue]I again remembered that I was dreaming, and that I was in control. In the middle of his tirade, I called upon telekinesis again and slung him across the hall, pinning his back to a wall with my mind. Grunting against his restraints, Falcone started spewing off about how he had men going for my family, and how I wouldn't get away with this and blah blah, but I just laughed at him. Instinctively, I turned to the crowd and pointed, saying "No you don't. Your two men are right there." And, sure enough, his two henchmen were standing right in the crowd, grinning widely and waving back at us. With control over the henchmen, I commanded them to kill Falcone while I went back to my friends. The last thing I remember is making out with one of the girls in our group.



*08/17/2009
Dream (Frag) Two:*
I went to go see my friend Tabitha. She was in some huge place that was kind like a burlesque house, where she apparently worked. On the way there, I almost got pulled over. There was a cop behind us and I believe he turned on his lights, but went around us. At the 'burlesque house', the Coke machine kept spitting out the wrong sodas. I remember being in a large room with stairs and ladders all over the place. It almost looked like an unfinished M.C. Escher setting. Sometime around here, I became lucid. To prove it to the other DC's, I shoved my hands into a thick, brick wall, as if it was made of paper, and pulled out a huge chunk of it to show to them.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/24/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
With baby's mom again. We were just hanging out on her bed. I was talking to her about something, and she was just really quiet, not saying a word. I looked up and over at her, and saw that she was sitting up, indian-style, with the blanket over her head. I asked her what she was doing, and she spoke up that she was just really tired, and had fallen asleep like that. Realizing how odd this was, I deduced that I was dreaming. As soon as I did this, though, I woke up.



*09/31/2009
"Aimless Lucid"*

I was walking through a mall. Something happened that triggered lucidity, but I can't remember what it was. I walked around the hallways, screaming out "This is a dream!" so that I wouldn't immediately forget. For some time, I went just walking around and feeling the texture around me; brushing my hands along the walls and picking up random objects. I levitated from the floor and started to fly up to the ceiling. At first, I'd planned on phasing through it, but I decided against it, seeing as how I have the habit of getting stuck. Lowering myself back to the ground, I made my way to the front doors and walked outside. It was then that I started flying again.

It was night time out. While I was flying around, there was an enormous presence that I could feel around me. When it finally showed itself, it turned out to be a dragon that had been stalking me. We had a brief dogfight, but I pulled out, dropping down to the ground and doing my best to forget about the dragon all together. I was actually in more of a mood to just wander the dream-scape for a while, this time, without losing my lucidity on another battle. Continuing to walk around the city at night, I cam across a leopard standing in the street. I walked around it, and it circled around the opposite way, sizing me up. I don't know whether or not I fought it.

Later, I was at someone's house, still lucid. I looked down at my hands, and they were bubbly/blistered and warped. A and S, two girls from work, came walking out of the shower together. I joked around with them for a little bit, but that's about all I recall.



*10/16/2009
Fragment*
There was some serpent guy with wings and the body of a snake. I started battling him, first on TV (I believe I was playing a video game), and then he got strong enough - somehow - to actually manifest himself out of the game, where we continued our battle in 'real life.' In the middle of our battle, I became lucid. Even still, I tried every trick in the book, to take this guy down; ki blasts, super-strength, TK, pyrokenesis - and nothing was working. I little to no control in this dream, so I did the best I could, hand to hand. I don't really remember much of this one, though.


<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/05/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was in some huge, dark building, like a college, after hours. At one point I came to a dark staircase, and was going down. There was a figure coming up the other way, toward me, and saw that it was Michael Myers - the big burly one from the new movie, and he had a huge butcher knife in his hand. I _believe_ I became lucid here, but I honestly don't remember. But since I had the high ground, I ran forward and leapt straight over Michael's head. He swiped up with the knife and stabbed me in the shin. I landed at the bottom of the steps and crashed to the floor. The knife-wound hurt, but it was a dull pain. I can't remember what happened after I stood back up.



*11/19/2009
Fragment:*
This dream was _really_ long, but I can hardly remember a thing. I know that I was in a parallel universe to Earth, like _Silent Hill_ There were enormous monsters in this realm, and they each had their own character and mannerisms. I remember being chased through a dark, cavernous library, by one of them. It looked like this Colossus. Later, I was outside, running over the tops of columns and down into a courtyard, where I encountered the biggest monster I'd seen yet, and it had two smaller lackies that staggered around him, toward me - but even they were still some 20ft tall. I was running away from all of these huge beasts, and finally realized I was dreaming. The last thing I remember was jumping over fences with just the slightest bit of involuntary levitation, as if the gravity had been turned down.



*11/25/2009
"More Fun with Telekinesis"*

There was a big-time gang leader that looked like the Haitian, from _Heroes_. He was going around, just killing people in cold blood, for the smallest of reasons. We were back in Canterbury, and something had happened where some guy was carrying his brother or something. There'd been some kind of incident, and the one brother was hurt really badly. I saw them and was going to give them a ride, but I saw that there was a black limo that had pulled up near them, and they eventually got inside. I'm not sure about the transition, but it was like I followed them to a place that wasn't my house, even though it turned into my house, later on. 

Inside this house, they went into the back room, and I heard a lot of pleading. I tried sneaking in near the door, which was left ajar, to get a better look, and then gunshots rang out. I had a feeling that the two brothers were innocent, and didn't deserve to die. The Haitian-looking guy came barging out of the room with a gun in his hand, saw me, and drew it on me. By this time, the surroundings were recognizable as my old house, and he backed me into what used to what my room, with the gun aimed at my face. I remember feeling much younger - like I was at the time I actually lived in that house - and I kept pleading for him not to shoot because I was "just a kid." There was another person coming down the hall and, without really asking any questions the boss-man shot him right in front of me, and then drew the gun back on me. By this time, I was terrified, and almost certain that he was going to shoot me in the head...but he didn't.

He let me out of the room, and I ran down the hall and out the front door. Just as I was about to leave my front porch, I stopped for a moment, and took a look around. My fear had finally brought me to realize that I'd been dreaming, this whole time, and I was never really in any danger. Feeling empowered (if not slightly embarrassed), I turned around and stormed back into the house, slamming the door behind me and walking right back down the hallway toward where the boss-man was, ready to settle the score. Just as I started down the hall, he came in from the other side. Seeing me charging back toward him, he drew his gun again and raised it toward me. I was already within reach of him, by this time, and I reached out with one hand and grabbed his wrist, keeping him from aiming the gun up to eye level. He strained against me and stared, and I stared right back with a bit of a grin. In my mind (or should I say "consciously"?), I was expecting him to pull the trigger, and he did, firing twice into my stomach from a few inches away. I barely even felt the bullets at all. 

I let go of his hand, holding my hand up toward him and then slinging it back toward the far end of the hall. With the gesture, I telekinetically lifted the man off of his feet, launching him down the hallway and into the living room. His back crashed against the far wall, and I walked after him. He tried to raise his gun at me again and brushed the gun away from me and grabbed him by the side of his head with one hand. We were now standing right beside my old dining room table, and I took his head and slammed it down on the hardwood top, repeatedly; shouting at him that he did "Not. Know. Who. You're....Messing with!!", each word corresponding to a crash of his head upon the table. On the final two words, I let go of his head, focusing my attention on it instead. Swinging my fist down to put all of my effort into it, I grabbed him telekinetically and drew him down into the table one last time, picturing him going through it, to the floor. Just as I intended, the guy's body smashed through the table - quite vividly - splintering the wood and practically disappearing into the hole.

Looking back down the hall, I saw some other guy watching me with this look of shock on his face. He sprinted off in one direction, when he saw me looking at him, and I started chasing him. I didn't really care who it was; I was just in the mood to have a lil fun. When I ran through the laundry room, and out the back door, the stranger was jumping into a car with another person, and they were apparently trying to get away from me as fast as they could. They had to follow the path around a tree and back toward me, to get back on the main road, so I just stood in the way, daring them to run me down. Apparently the driver wasn't about to try it, and he slammed on the brakes, the car stopping right in front of me. Behind me, I could see a group of neighborhood kids walking through the intersection at the main road. Showing off a little bit, I reached out to the grill of the car, taking hold of it and spinning my body halfway, slinging the car across me and down the street to the main road. The approaching people saw it coming and scattered just before the car crashed violently into the wall. Now the crowd was actually all frantic like "OMG, what just happened??! Why'd you do that?! Are they alright??!" And I had to laugh a little bit. I walked toward them and told them to calm down, because this was all just a dream, and no one is really hurt. 

One of the DC's wanted me to prove that this wasn't real, so I started looking for something to use TK on. As if by cue, the DC gave me a rod and told me to bend it with my mind. Before I even consciously started to try to bend it, the rod drooped over to one side. I said "see?" and tossed it aside. Everyone was astonished. They were like "do something else!!" So I thought for a second and then got an interesting idea. I held my right hand up in front of me and stared at my palm. Drawing my focal point to the side, I commanded the arm to snap, midway up the forearm. It broke at a right angle, but the skin stayed intact. Using my gaze like a knife, I made an incision diagonally across the bend, severing the hand from the arm completely. There was no pain, whatsoever, and no blood, though I could see the meat and bone on the inside of the stump. Keeping the show going, I caused the severed hand to slide up and down the length of my arm, on its stump, and then perch back upon the end of my forearm and reattach itself. Everyone there was completely floored, including myself. (That had to have been one of the trippiest lucid abilities I've ever tried.)

Shortly after this, I could feel the dream fading. I tried to pull it back together, but I couldn't, and "woke up".

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/23/2009
Dream One:
"Showdown With Sephiroth"*

I was in some huge city. The streets were empty, and Sephiroth and I were going at it. I was actually myself, instead of Cloud, but I was moving like Cloud from _Advent Children_. After a while, I realized I was dreaming, but was having too much fun to try to leave the battle scenario. Sephiroth was pretty much his ol' badass self. At one point, I was looking around the city for him, and I found him just standing behind a parked car, with his back to me, and looking back at me over his shoulder. At this point, I didn't have a sword, but I was confident that I could make do. I focused on getting as high as I can, and down a super jump like Cloud. Sephiroth followed suit, and soon we were arcing toward each other, high above the street. With no weapon in hand, I brought my right forearm out in front of me in knife-hand position. I willed my arm solid, and blocked Sephiroth's oncoming blade with my wrist as if it were made of steel. Somewhat floating in the air, I know we exchanged blocked shots for a little while, but can't remember the details at all. 

Later, I was on one of the rooftops. I spread the fingers of my right hand and focused once again, trying to spark a pyro-kinetic flame. I know now that I was thinking to hard, though. I saw the flame just barely come into existence, but it was hazy - see-through. I tried throw it at him, but it simply disappeared and did nothing. Later still, I was on a higher rooftop, and it was dark out. I'd lost lucidity by then. I believe Sephiroth had darkened the sky, like he did on _Advent Children_ but I don't know if I saw him do it. I was running around, between the pillars of some rooftop pavilion, and there was a huge monster stalking around the outer perimeter. The pavilion rooftop came up to about its waist, and about all I could see were too hoofed legs. Looking back, it kind of reminded me of Bahamut, but I don't know if it was him or not. 

Don't remember anything else.




*03/12/2010
"Lake Mary High Skirmish"*

I was at my old high school. Don't remember much of this, but there was an attack by either aliens or some sort of mutations or something. There were soldiers, dressed in black, and these huge black tentacle monsters, that I believe came up out of the ground. Somewhere in the school, we found a hatch that led to all of these corridors, underground, which looked like the basement level of a factory or something. 

It was down here, where I realized I was dreaming. We were trying to get through a large, metal door, but we just could not get it open. I tried to pull off a Hadoken, drawing my arms back and holding palms a few inches apart, fingers curled toward each other. I don't know if I just couldn't focus, or was focusing too hard, but I just could not form the ball of energy. I tried to envision it, in my head, but could not manifest it. I did say a dull, blue glow, reflecting off of the door in front of me, telling me that it was just on the verge of working. But, try as I might, I just couldn't solidify it. In vain, I threw my hands out in front of me and yelled, Hadoken! But nothing happened.

Back on the surface, I had gained a bit more control, and was completely owning all of the soldiers and hydra-like monsters on the campus, but my recall of it all is nothing but a few stills and concepts. I do remember a little bit of flying, but that's about it.




*03/24/2010
"The Syringe From Hell"*

I was at work, and my manager, B, was being a real asshole. We had a blue beach ball or something, and were bouncing it around to each other. He came by and stabbed it, letting all the air out. After a while, I got fed up and get in his face about being such a prick to everyone, for not reason. We had some huge argument, and he ended up apologizing, but I refused to accept his apology and kept laying into him. When I'd had enough, I stormed outside and started walking down the street. Some old woman began walking right beside me, and we talked for a moment. She told me she was a ghost, and she was sent to give me something. In her hand, she held a syringe, informing me that I had to take the shot of whatever she had. Of course, there was no way I was just going to let this woman stick me, and I told her so. She said that I didn't have a choice, and that I had to take it, no matter what. 

Becoming alarmed at what might be about to happen, I quickly came to the realization that this was not really happening. I was dreaming. Immediately, I tried to focus on the syringe, with telekinesis, and pull it out of her hand. She resisted, though, and I wasn't able to move it. Aware of my attempt, and still walking at my side, she told me that I would not be able to pull it from her hand, because she was (now) a _demon_, and I wasn't strong enough. Quickly, I tried to disorient her, by spinning her (though I can't remember if I did this with my hands or my mind). Once I rotated her off balance, I made another telekinetic swat at the syringe. My mind knocked the needle from the old woman's fingers, and it stuck into the fence beside us. With both lunged for it, and I grabbed it before she did. When I held the needle up to take a look at it, I could see that the tip was made of plastic or rubber. Whatever it was, it didn't seem like it could even penetrate human flesh - let alone the fence post I'd just pulled it out of. 

That's all I remember.




*03/29/2010
"Under Covergirl"*

I was on some kind of mission that required me and at least one other partner to dress as women. We were surrounded by a group of actual women, but I can't remember if the others knew we were in disguise, or we were using our disguises on them. Something had apparently happened in a school, and we were called in to investigate. Later on down the line, the investigation ended up at a Universal Studios-like theme park. Todd was there, now. They were about to start the fireworks show, and he wanted to catch it, so we broke away and tried to find the front of the fireworks area. We came to a fence, and it appeared the show was in the other park (joint parks like Universal and IoA), but we were close enough to where we were right on the other side of the fence from the launcher. The top of the launch was made of glass, and the rockets started shooting up through the glass and exploding into the air. It was all pretty awesome.

Later, still, we ended up getting chased by multiple attackers, running through the crowd to get away from them. I was running toward a dead end, and in a panic, had a sudden rush of lucidity. No longer in fear for my life, I ran straight toward the wall in front of me, and then took a few quick steps up its face, then hooked a U turn at the top and came back down, landing in a crouch in front of my pursuers. They were startled and jumped backward, and I know I took them out, but don't remember doing it. Afterward, my lucidity had gone, and I was back in character. I had to escape the theme park without my cover being completely blown, as it almost was, many times.

Time skips ahead again, and I'm at someone's house, back in my normal clothes. We were discussing something in secret, and then someone pulled in the driveway. The person I was talking to was suddenly really nervous. He told me that I had to leave and if I ran into whoever was outside, on my way out, to say that my name was "Gary", and that I was just dropping something off and leaving. That's all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/31/2010
Dream One:
"Back Through the Looking Glass"*

This was a great lucid. Unfortunately, most of it was lost, when I actually woke up.  ::?: 

The first thing I remember is walking through someone's house. The house was very large, with a lot of inner hallways, and all of the lights were very dim, creating dark corners and nooks, all over. The blackness was accented, here and there, with small areas of yellow-orange light, from the lamps on the ceiling. I don't remember what I was doing in this house, or who it belong to. But there was something about this house that seemed strange (I think it was just that I felt really uncomfortable in it. A lot of areas were just pitch black, and I think I just wasn't familiar with the place), and I ended up gaining spontaneous lucidity. 

I didn't really know what I wanted to do with my lucidity, so I just contiued to roam around the hallways of this dark house, kinda taking everything in. Rounding a corner, I came upon a little boy - maybe 7 or 8 years old. He had his back faced to me, and I don't think he was wearing a shirt. I kept walking in his direction, and he didn't move. I believe he had a shaved head. I never broke stride, and just watched him curiously as I passed. He never moved. Just stood with his hands to the side, staring down the hall in the same direction I was walking. Even when I passed him, he didn't even acknowledge that I was there. He just kept...staring.  For all I know, he could have been a statue. The light was so dim that I never really got a clear look at his face, so I just kept on walking, looking back and watching him. He still never moved, and just kind of faded away into the shadows, as the rest of the hallway did. I found the whole thing kind of creepy, but I didn't think too much of it, because after all, this was just a dream.

There was an open door to my left, and I stuck my head inside. I don't remember if I tried to turn on the light and failed, or I just walked in, but everything was dark inside the room. I looked at the wall to my right, and saw my reflection, staring back at me in the dark. A mirror. I stared into the eyes of my reflection, and he stared right back at me. I moved closer, and he followed suit, seemingly with his own pace, and subtle body movements that really just didn't seem to match my own. We just stared at each other as we walked closer. It was really no less creepy than the little boy in the hallway. Almost immediately, I remember the thread somebody had posted on DV, saying that - the next time we encounter a mirror - we should walk through it, to see what happens. Since walking through mirrors usually causes a drastic dream scene change for me, I decided to have a little fun first. With my dimly-lit double staring back at me, I lunged at the mirror and sank my arms into it. I couldn't even feel the glass, this time, and it was like there was nothing there. I grabbed around behind my reflection, and noticed he had done the same thing to me, bringing his arms out of the mirror to wrap around mine. I started pulling backward, to try to bring my reflection out of the mirror, and onto my side of the glass. He was a strong som'bitch, though, and kept resisting. It was pretty even. Again - like the last time I tried this, I was only able to bring him out just a little bit. This time, the stalemate made it feel like the dream was beginning to unravel, so I gave in, and let him go. Not wanting to lose the dream, without doing what I'd meant to do, I stepped forward and sank my face into the mirror, followed by my whole body. The reflected image I was seeing, of the dark room behind me, stayed the same. My reflection was gone. It seemed as though I'd stepped _precisely_ into the reflection. In the little bit of light, still creeping in from the door, I saw that all the furniture and picture frames on the wall were the same way they had been, in the reflection. It was really weird. It was the first time that walking through a mirror actually felt more like walking into the reflection, through a _window_. Very surreal. As could almost be expected, though, stepping into the reflection - smooth a transition as it was - still made things become more unstable, and soon, the dream dimmed itself out, and the scene changed.

I was now on daylit plains, still lucid. There was nothing aroud me, except a line of very large trees. After walking a while, I left the tall grass and took to the air, flying just high enough to get a better view. Within the trees, I could see large swaths of them that were cut down. Many of these tree stumps were _massive_. Maybe a hundred feet around, or so. Some of them had what looked like family crests carved into the flattened tops of the stumps. I surveyed a bit more and actually found a civilization of people living in the woods. They were completely integrated with the thicker, forest area, and had rope bridges and huts and canopys strewn all through the trees. Dropping back to the ground, I came upon a commotion. A lot of these tree-dwelling people had wrangled some kind of very large animal, and they were having a hell of a time subduing it. Once I was able to get a good look at the animal, I could clearly see that it was a gryphon. A very _big_ gryphon. And these guys just could _not_ get it to keep it's talons on the ground. 

With nothing else to do, I decided to help out. I slung my hand out in the creature's direction and made a long string of rope manifest, attaching it to the gryphon's neck. I tried to pull downward, but was instantly lifted off of my feet. The power of this raptor's flailing around, slung _me_ around, like a ragdoll. But it wasn't violent, in the least. It was as if I was weightless, and just flowing with the wind pushed off of its enormous wings. I never touched the ground after that - just kind of swung around like a kite tail. I tried to exert my will to put my feet on the ground, a few times, but I was completely overwhelmed by this upward flow that seemed to keep my afloat. It was actually a lot of fun.

The next thing I know, I'm back in the dark house again. Wandering some random hallways. Still lucid. I walked out a back door, and there were a lot of people hanging out by what I believe was a pool deck. I don't remember actually _seeing_ the pool, though. I left them alone and high-jumped over the fence, landing on the other side. This was now more like an apartment complex, than a single house. I walked over to another one of the structures and made my way inside, into another set of dark halls. Soon, I was in another darkened room. There was a man asleep in his bed, who woke up with a start, after I walked in. He was an older guy. Had to be in his 50's. 

It was right around here, that I started thinking about how long I've been dreaming, and how much of the dream I was probably going to forget, when I woke up. I knew I needed to start writing something down, which I sometimes do, to help review some of the things that have happened, before the dream ends. Knowing that I would need a pad and pencil, I looked at the man's dresser, and there was a set sitting on top of it. I began writing down as much as I could remember. While doing this, I "woke up."

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/09/2010
Dream One (a):
"Elm Street Academy"*

I was a student at some _enormous_ martial arts school. It was set up like a university. I was more of an outsider, in this school, and not treated very well by most of the other students. There was some really muscular kid who I started arguing with, across tables. I can't remember exactly what was said, but I completely tore him apart with wit. The entire room clearly respected me more, after that. The Master was going around, checking people's written work. There was a test or something we had to take around this time, and since I was somewhat newer than most the kids here, an Asian girl turned around and gave me a little bit of help.

Later, I was standing in a line with a bunch of other students. A gorgeous, Spanish girl approached me. The moment she recognized my face, she started going off on me - just screaming and cursing me out and waving her hands around, all pissed. Apparently, I had hurt this girl, sometime in the past (though she was not someone I recognized, from waking life). Shortly after, Alex (another gorgeous, Spanish girl, who actually _was_ a waking life friend of mine) walked by us. I watched her pretty hard, and then I heard the other girl mumble something in Spanish. Her mumbling turned into another tantrum directed at me. She started going and she just would _not stop_. I'd - long since - lost the ability to keep up with what she was saying. All her words were just running together, and she was getting more and more animated. No matter how many times I told her to keep it down, she wouldn't. She was making a scene, and I knew that we were going to get in trouble. It got to the point where I actually grabbed a hold of something - can't remember what it is - and literally shoved it into her mouth to keep her from talking. With her cheeks stuffed, she finally had no choice but to shut up.

There was one guy at the school who was really nice to me. He was Native American, I believe, and had long black hair. He was just a genuinely cool guy, and I remember meeting his family, at some point. Some time much later, the guy just up and disappeared. Rumors started going around the school that he had been mysteriously killed. We were never able to find out how, though. 

Time passed, and I ended up having another run-in with the jock-ish guy, that I had argued with, earlier. It was more like an ambush, actually. I had been walking along the wall, outside the building, and he came out of nowhere and forced me into the nearby boiler room. He squared off, ready to fight me, and I told him that I didn't want trouble like that. Sure, he was a dick, but I really didn't feel like fighting him on school property. He kept egging me on, though, and got in my face. His arms shot up and grabbed hold of my collar - and I was just about to defend myself - when some invisible force threw us apart from one another. I was thrown down on a table, back first. The other guy was thrown against a wall or gate or something. This force was pressing down on my chest, and pinning me to the table, and no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't sit up or roll off the edge. Suddenly, my shirt began to tear. The quick slashes of a set of invisible blades whipped repeatedly across my chest and shredded my shirt - each swipe seeming to remain just millimeters above my skin. I couldn't turn my head - let alone lift it - but I could hear the sound of the other guy screaming 'bloody murder'. I took no comfort in the fact that whatever was happening to him sounded much worse than what was happening to me.

A wave of relief _did_ come, though. Horrified as I was, I immediately realized I was having a nightmare. The unseen attack continued to slash violently across my shirt, over and over. I knew, without question, that this was Freddy's doing. Now lucid, I braced and tried as hard as I could to sit up straight, on the table. The force threw me back down, like an arm-wrestler getting his second wind. Again and again I struggled to counter the invisible demon who continued to shred my shirt, but to no avail. I just couldn't get the control. Still in a slight state of panic, I woke myself up.

(I was only up for a moment or two, and fell right back asleep.)


*Dream One (b)*
I was back at the school, walking around the perimeter of the building, once again. I came to the open door of the boiler room, and peered inside. The lights were out and everything was pitch black. A quick rush of recollection hit me and I remembered what happened, last time I'd went through the door; Freddy had attacked me, and I never found out what happened to the other boy. (Even though I realized this, I didn't become lucid again.) Some time later, the jock's girlfriend - who had been sitting at his table, when I verbally tore him a new one - caught up with me. She asked me if I'd seen or heard from him recently. I had no concept of time (specifically, how long after the boiler room incident it was), and I told her "no." I really wasn't all that sure about what happened. We felt we had to find out, though. More time passed and we had eventually come across an obituary. Thumbing through it, we came to a break in the neat, type-fonted list of names. In this space, scrawled in out-of-place handwriting, was her boyfriend's name. Beneath it, it said:

_"Dead. Reason: He died for his father (whatever that meant). Signed: AhaAHhAhaHAhAHAA!"_

By the signed laughter, I immediately knew it was Freddy's doing. Time skipped ahead again, after this.

It was now night time. I was in the back seat of a car with a couple of friends in the front. We were driving down a street and saw a figure walking up the sidewalk, the other way.  From a distance, we could tell it was the jock dude that had just been declared dead. Shocked, we drove over to toward him, to ask him just what the hell had happened to him. Just as we were about to come upon him, another car drove up, from the other way, placing itself between us and the guy walking down the sidewalk. Then things got _really_ strange. When we looked in the car, we could see that the person driving was _actually_ the same kid that was walking down the street! There were two of them! The one that was driving got the other one's attention, and called him over to the car. The one that had been walking, curious, walks closer to the car, looks inside, and then gets in. Still a few dozen feet away, still in our car, we all screamed "NO!!! NO!! What are you doing?!? Don't go with him!!!" knowing that things were just not right. I told the driver to hurry up and get in their way, so we could keep them from taking off. The passenger said "No. Forget it. He's already dead," dismissing the idea of going to rescue the 'dead' kid.

But apparently things weren't what they seemed, and I wasn't convinced the kid _was_ already dead. I said "How do you know that?!" And then the passenger spun around in his chair, toward me. It was Freddy Krueger. He yelled in my face; "_Because I said so!!!_," and lunged his clawed hand at me. In an instantaneous rush of lucidity, I instinctively woke myself up before he was able to connect with me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/20/2010
"Thieves of a Feather"*

I was at some museum/gallery type of facility and was stealing valuable artwork. I believe my partner in crime was my friend Tiff, but she didn't quite look like herself. I could just kinda tell it was her. The gallery actually looked like a high school or something, and after we'd stolen two paintings, we were sneaking back through the halls to make our getaway. I'd suddenly gotten the worst feeling, that this was just a horrible idea, and I was starting to go over the possible consequences in my mind. No sooner did I have this doubt, than alarms began to blare around the building. We had been found out before we were able to get out, and I knew that armed guards would be heading our way soon. We abandoned all stealth and ran like hell, carrying our rolled-and-tubed pieces of stolen artwork. The last room I remember being in was a gymnasium. We ran across the entire floor and, just as we got to the other side, I frantically deduced that I was dreaming. 

We stopped running, just before reaching the doors on the far side of the gym, and I quickly told her to take my hand. She didn't quite get it, at first, but I told her about how I was just dreaming, and was going to get us out of here. She gave me her hand and I jumped straight up, phasing through the ceiling. We ascended at breakneck speed, and were instantly among the clouds, where we hovered there for a moment, looking out over the ocean of clouds below us, and the sun as it set low on the horizon. Everything was blue and gold and white, and it was all quite amazing. Tiff was completely in awe of everything, and we just remained at that altitude and enjoyed the scenery for a while.

Later, we were in a car or some other vehicle, and we were looking over the artwork we had stolen. I was no longer lucid. The one she'd taken was very basic; the cold, geometric type of 'modern art.' Mine was much more detailed and organic, but I can't remember what it was a picture of.



*04/26/2010
Fragment:*
I was a part of a massive war on top of a mountain (or volcano?) peak that protruded from the ocean. The inside of the mountain was hollow, and my team's headquarters was actually located inside. During the battle, I became lucid. I was enjoying the scenario far too much to change it, though, and just kept fighting, now using lucid powers instead of just guns and hand-to-hand. I was doing a lot of flying around and "powering up", as if I was a DBZ character, just completely wrecking the opposition. Every now and then, we'd dive under water, at the base of the volcano, and swim up into the middle of it. Inside, we would get out of the water and be in the bowels of our high-tech base, surrounded by gadgets and vehicles of all kinds. 

That's pretty much all I remember of this one.



*05/03/2010
Dream One:
"Roadkiller"*

I was driving down the highway, and it started pouring out. There was a car beside us, but it was somehow driving sideways - basically hydroplaning down the lane. I pulled off the ramp and went driving through the city for a while. There was some strange scenario going on, but I don't really remember what it was. Later, though, I came to realized that I was being stalked by Jason Voorhees. He was just kind of showing up, wherever I (We) was. It was late at night, and I was outside a friend's house, talking to some girl. Jason just storms into the picture, and we both scattered. He was closest to her though, and grabbed hold of her, lifting her up into the air and dropping her halfway down into a dumpster. She landed on her stomach, with her legs dangling on the outside, and Jason reached up and grabbed the lid, smashing it down on top of her back to pin her in place. He then turned toward me and started advancing.

I sprinted to my truck, nearby, and climbed inside. In typical, horror movie fashion - my truck wouldn't start. I kept turning the key over, but the engine continuously whirred and died out. I looked out the window and could see Jason approaching my side. He reached out and threw open my door, just as I gave the key a final turn and the truck started. He reached in for me and I took off down the street, looking back in my rearview mirror. Jason apparently had a big rig truck that he was climbing into, preparing to chase me down, but I wasn't planning on giving him time to catch up. Hauling ass down the road, a light switch suddenly came on in the back of my mind. I realized I was dreaming! Immediately, I slammed on the brakes and spun the truck to a 180 degree stop, in the middle of the street, facing the opposite way. I threw it in gear and sped back toward the house, looking for Jason so that I could exact a little lucid revenge. I never ended up finding him, though.


*Dream (Frag) Four:*
Fell back asleep and saw the same image, of someone writing the Freddy song on the chalkboard. Became a bit lucid at the sight of it and woke myself up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/17/2010* (Notes)
(Don't remember any of this enough to write it out, so I'm just going to post the notes.)
Some kind of supernatural murder/mystery kind of thing. Lots of fighting. Loooooooooong lucid that stayed with me after I woke up briefly. Kept looking at my hands and had fingers missing, or they were worn down to nubs. Can't remember what the hell actually happened in the dream, though. Remember falling back to prove lucidity, and floating just inches above the ground. Also I picked up a couple of people with TK. Going through hallways and entering a room.



*05/19/2010
Dream One:
"Over-protection"*

I was with some girl, and another couple - and we were all staying in a hotel. The girl and I never had sex, but we were all over each other, all night. The next morning came, and we immediately found ourselves on the run. Apparently, I wasn't supposed to be seeing this girl. Her father was a very 'influential' man, and had sent hired guns to bring her back from me. They'd burst into the room, and we had just barely been able to give them the slip, running through the hallways and dashing down the steps. We'd apparently been doing this for some time, and I was beginning to feel that it was only a matter of time before her Dad's men eventually stopped us. In the stairwell, a couple of shots rang out, but none of them hit me. We'd gotten downstairs and were just about to make our way outside. These men were coming in from all angles, and there was a good number of them. Right then, as if on cue, I realized I was dreaming, and that these guys were no threat to me. Immediately, I stopped running. 

I turned around and briskly stalked toward the men who had gathered together - closing in. I started taunting them - daring them to come at me. For a little reassurance, I repeated to myself that this "was only a dream," a couple of times, under my breath. The men were completely shocked. They looked at me, and looked around at each other, neither of them knowing what to do. They'd been chasing us all this time, relentlessly, and in turning from prey to predator, I had completely shut down their machine. Nobody wanted a piece, even though they were all armed, and I wasn't.

The dream skipped ahead, and not only was I no longer lucid, but I was no longer myself at all. I was some random person at a formal function of some sort, and surrounded by miltary personnel in suits and dress blues. It seems the parents of the girl that I (my original self) was with had bought off the military. They were all toasting to themselves, and discussing my apparent demise. They were laughing at the "insane" way that I had walked back up toward them, and challenged them all. While they were discussing the events, I actually began remembering them. I remembered everything that had happened to my old self. I remembered that I was dreaming.

All I could think about was how hilarious this was. They were sitting here, kissing their own asses at having killed me, not knowing that I was actually right here in the room with them. I stood up, out of my seat, and promptly jumped up on the table, in the center of the room, attracting everyone's attention. Then, I made an announcement that I was that same guy that they were talking about. I explained that I had switched bodies, and was just dropping in on them, to listen to them gloat about their false victory. Once again, everyone was instantly terrified. I started taunting them once again, daring them to try to take me down. As if by instinct, those of the audience members who were soldiers (though still out of uniform) took formations, and drew whatever firearms they had. Completely full of myself, I stepped down off the table and strolled over to them at random, disarming them with some textbook - only slightly painful - grapples, stripping the last guy of his gun and hanging onto it, myself. I spun the gun around the room and told them that I was going to kill each and every one of them - taking the moment to look at my free hand and stabilize the dream. Again - like my previous dream - My fingers were gone - worn down to the nubs, beneath the first joints. 

I probably should have taken longer to stare at my hand, because I didn't exactly bring the dream into great clarity, before a single person suddenly bolted for the door. Without hesitation, I slung my arm in his direction and shot him in the back. He went down hard, and the entire room erupted in panic. 

Unfortunately, the dream completely unravelled here, and I don't think there was anything after this.

----------


## BigFan

^^ Interesting LD. I liked how they thought that they killed you and you were there to hear it  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Holy crap. Someone still reads my journal! Haha.

And yeah, I thought it was really interesting, too. A little smug, maybe, but interesting. Also interestingly enough, I had another dream last night, where I was killed in my "original" body, and came back as someone else, to get revenge. This one was not lucid, though. As soon as I get caught up, I'll post it.

----------


## maxy126

Like the dreams u had I'm surprised u still dream about freddy quite frequently I recently watched the box set of nightmare on elm street I love it

----------


## BigFan

> Holy crap. Someone still reads my journal! Haha.
> 
> And yeah, I thought it was really interesting, too. A little smug, maybe, but interesting. Also interestingly enough, I had another dream last night, where I was killed in my "original" body, and came back as someone else, to get revenge. This one was not lucid, though. As soon as I get caught up, I'll post it.



lol, I'm surprised someone is reading my comments  ::lol::  Pretty interesting dreams, keep them coming  ::D:

----------

